#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-09
<sil2100> didrocks: why did some merges get inside unity?
<sil2100> (hi)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi, aren't we in a freeze in unity? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: we are
<sil2100> didrocks: since, hm, we'll have to re-do the tests again, since 4 new commits are in :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I know :( but they UNBLOCK them
<didrocks> sil2100: well, TBH, when it's tests only, that's fine, no need to
<didrocks> sil2100: but for the 2 others, yeah :/
<sil2100> didrocks: two of them fix actual bugs...
<sil2100> didrocks: the problem is, I should be on holiday now ;)
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> bank holiday or real holidays?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I just thought that I'll log in, roll-out the tarball and done
<sil2100> didrocks: it's my holiday week, I booked it some time ago ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: well, blame PS upstream… :/
<didrocks> they should ask you for UNBLOCKING
<didrocks> sil2100: the armhf FTBFS isn't important btw, seems to have been transiant
<didrocks> as the next commit built successfully
<didrocks> in case you wondered :)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, you should look at
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-2d/bump_new_nux_libunity/+merge/113563
<didrocks> as well
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, he can't find nux-3.0?
<seb128> sil2100, popey: there are 3 bugs on the compiz SRU that didn't get verified, would be nice to get them verified so it can move to -updates...
<seb128> sil2100, popey: but probably not for sil2100 if he's supposed to be on holidays
<sil2100> seb128: we'll check that
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, seems a packaging issue as the package isn't merged :)
<seb128> sil2100, enjoy your holidays btw ;-)
<davidcalle> sil2100, hi, quick question about Unity 6. I'm reviewing packaging changes for third party lenses: gir1.2-unity-5.0 -> 6.0 , and a new path for those depending on Unity icons, right?
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, you need to change both of those
<sil2100> davidcalle: yes
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, I will :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, sil2100 thanks.
<popey> seb128, roger that
<popey> (morning btw)
<MCR> smspillaz: Hi. It will take a while until I get to testing the Experimental PPA...
<MCR> smspillaz: Which IDE do you recommend to hack on Compiz/Unity ?
<smspillaz> MCR: Qt Creator
<smspillaz> MCR: don't worry too much about it, there are many things that are still broken :)
<MCR> smspillaz: Thx 4 the fast answer - I will try that :)
<smspillaz> MCR: Some people use Sublime Text too, but I've never been able to get it to work just right
<MCR> smspillaz: Just wanted to let you know I have not forgotten my promise ;)
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> thanks in advance
<smspillaz> I need more caffiene
<MCR> np, I am honored to help.
<MCR> me too ;)
<MCR> smspillaz: There are some weird things regarding the keyconfig happening in recent 0.9.8 versions. For example it is impossible to have Alt+RightMousebutton toggle window maximize, like I had here for ages - it will always show the window menu here. Any idea what change might have caused this ?
<smspillaz> MCR: not off the top of my head sorry
<MCR> np, I know your priority is OpenGL ES now. I will try to file comprehensive bug reports to detail the situation.
<MCR> But I think it might be related to Unizy/Compiz not sharing all information about shortcuts, like is happening with Ctrl+Tab for example, which is already in fixed use by Unity, but CCSM does not know about it.
<hyperair> could be unity. unity's keyboard shortcut handling is scary
<MCR> It has to be unified with Compiz/CCSM or otherwise it will be chaos
<MCR> like it is now, when Unity assigns keys Compiz does not know about...
<hyperair> well to my knowledge, unity only really inteferes with super keybindings
<MCR> All keycombis regarding Unity should be configurable in the Unity plug-in, none should be hardcoded imho
<MCR> otherwise Compiz does not know and will not warn if the same hardcoded keycombis are assigned to other tasks in CCSM
<MCR> bug 1017539 for example - Could someone tell me where the keycombinations are assogned in the Unity/Compiz code ? Then I could probably work on fixing that issue with Ctrl+Tab and maybe others...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017539 in compizconfig-settings-manager (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash/Compiz Unity plug-in: Missing possibility to change the keyboard shortcut (Ctrl+Tab) to switch between lenses" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017539
<MCR> unityshell.cpp, line 348ff: ubus_manager_.RegisterInterest(UBUS_LAUNCHER_START_KEY_SWTICHER, ?
<MCR> line 354: ubus_manager_.RegisterInterest(UBUS_LAUNCHER_END_KEY_SWTICHER,
<MCR> line 357: ubus_manager_.RegisterInterest(UBUS_SWITCHER_START,
<MCR> smspillaz: Qt Creator is very nice - I am already getting used to it - Is there a project file for the Compiz/Unity project available somewhere also ?
<MCR> btw, I found the cause of a quite big problem in the Unity plug-in. A lot of shortcuts for Unity are hardcoded and exactly those shortcuts are not recognized by Compiz and the CCSM, so you can easily double-bind them leading to strange behavior...
<MCR> in unityshell.cpp 2990ff you can find the hardcoded options which are completely "invisible" for the check in CCSM
<MCR> Combinations like Ctrl+Tab, Alt + Space, Ctrl+Alt+Num are hardcoded there. Is there a reason to do that ?
<MCR> StandaloneShortcuts.cpp in line 78 says:
<MCR>   // I don't know std::shared_ptr<shortcut::AbstractHint>(if it is really hardcoded, but I can't find where this option is stored.
<MCR>   hints.push_back(std::shared_ptr<shortcut::AbstractHint>(new shortcut::MockHint(_("Windows"), "", "", _("Open window accessibility menu."), shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION, "Alt+Space")));
<MCR> ^^ this option is stored in General Compiz Options, Key Bindings !
<MCR> smspillaz: Could you confirm that this will most likely produce problems ? ^^
<MCR> hyperair: Reading more of the code makes me agree - scary indeed :)
<didrocks> popey: any news on the unity release?
<popey> didrocks, we're on a call about it now.
<popey> didrocks, doing some confirmation checkbox tests
<popey> should be good
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: we're finishing tests, all green up until now
<sil2100> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1YE7rQa4xxpU176Uth41lnFX8Et-8BG6UKBqelbapLyU/edit#
<didrocks> sil2100: really, after the release, send to the PS ML the status of failing autopilot tests which works manually, that would be valuable to fix them
<didrocks> and less time consuming :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do for sure... ;)
<sil2100> Since grepping for test descriptions all the time is really test consuming
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I know :/
<sil2100> didrocks: if anything, popey and Mirv are taking care of the release right now - but all the packaging/source branches are prepared
<sil2100> didrocks: Mirv has the list of those
<didrocks> sweet :)
<didrocks> bugs are targeted?
<sil2100> didrocks: I even pushed the unity branch for ubuntu, but without the proper changelog (waiting for that for your unify ;) )
<sil2100> didrocks: yes :)
<didrocks> great :)
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I'll check the 2 new bugs!
<sil2100> THe ones that were fixed today
<didrocks> so they will do the merge-upstream in the packaging branch, the new tarball?
<didrocks> or will you do that now? I didn't follow :)
<didrocks> also, tell me when you want me to run unify
<sil2100> didrocks: I already did merge-upstream for unity with the new tarball, but didn't have the changelog yet
<sil2100> So the changelog modification needs to be made yet
<didrocks> ah, so just that
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_quantal
<sil2100> Here it is
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good at first sight
<didrocks> can you pastebin all the branches url, already?
<sil2100> Mirv knows where I put the tarballs, he'll send you them later when needed
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> sil2100: when will he send me that? it's not ready for releasing now?
<sil2100> (since I put them on chinstrap, since that was the fastest way)
<sil2100> I can give you the chinstrap url ;p
<didrocks> he should put them on LP :)
<sil2100> On priv
<didrocks> rather
<didrocks> and mark new upstreams as released
<sil2100> Do we have permission for that? We didn't do that yet since the tests are not finished
<didrocks> or I can do it for speeding up the process, but next time, it will be your turn
<didrocks> ah ok, I thought they were done
<didrocks> sil2100: still, give me the tarball, I'll build that there to ensure we can release quickly once I have the definitive green flag
<didrocks> so branches and tarballs
<Mirv> we're running the checkbox tests now
<sil2100> didrocks: aye aye
<sil2100> didrocks: branches http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082762/
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> Ok, I need to pop out for a little while, I'll be back later
<sil2100> See you guys a bit later
<Mirv> ok, running the most crucial test (quicklist, all of dash, all of hud) done, fginther will run more. earlier today I re-ran manual tests.
<Mirv> I need to leave now, will be back 9.30pm (4.5 hours)
<didrocks> popey: so it means no release today?
<MCR> Here the fixes for minor typos I found: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/113987
<om26er> does it make sense to still keep unity-2d "feature bugs" ?
<om26er> I guess new features won't be added to -2d right?
<didrocks> om26er: indeed
<didrocks> maintenance only
<om26er> didrocks, ok, thanks. I'll close a few of them if they come along the way.
<seb128> popey, still there?
<didrocks> ok :)
<popey> on the phone..
<seb128> popey, what's the status of the updates?
<seb128> popey, we need to get the SRUs out this week, and for that we need to get the quantal updates out first
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, did sil2100 updated unity-scope-video-remote as well?
<didrocks> davidcalle: for the path
<davidcalle> didrocks, no path issue in this one. Icons are provided by the lens.
<didrocks> davidcalle: ah good :)
<MCR> Some proofreading would be nice, as
 * MCR is no native English speaking person either ;) : https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/113987
<popey> didrocks, sorry, been on the phone most of the afternoon, I understood you had the release. what do you need from us now?
<didrocks> popey: hum?
<didrocks> popey: no, I didn't have any release
<didrocks> seems that sil2100 told all the tests are not finished
<didrocks> and Mirv left for the day
<didrocks> until 9pm
<didrocks> so it means no release
<didrocks> popey: btw, it's been an hour I'm fixing some packaging issues (in addition to all the other I fixed already)
<didrocks> some stuff like making a diff of configure.ac,in, CMakeLists.txt that I repeated numerous times already :p
<mhr3> didrocks, speaking about icons, seems like noone really complained about getting rid of the version numbers
<mhr3> so let's do it?!
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, just after the release :)
<mhr3> sure
<didrocks> let's try to get some tarballs out
<didrocks> but still blocking in PS here :/
<mhr3> i didn't want to do it right away
<didrocks> mhr3: but agreed, let's do that just after it, will be a breath :)
<mhr3> we'll see about that :)
<didrocks> popey: please keep me posted
<popey> will do
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> popey: btw, if people merge anything again to trunk, all has to be redone, maybe you want to ask them to merge and UNBLOCK no branch on the ML?
<didrocks> popey: as it seems we won't have a release today :/
<didrocks> popey: ? ^
 * didrocks would like to have a followed discussion :/
<sil2100> Hi
<sil2100> didrocks: did Timo ask you to run unify?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, he didn't finish the tests apparently
<sil2100> didrocks: are all the branches OK?
<didrocks> sil2100: I had to change quite a few things
<sil2100> Sorry about that, but I thought I did all the things you pointed out last time
<didrocks> missing removed dependencies (you didn't bzr diff CmakeLists.txt in unity :/) and other Breaks: and removing transitional packages missing
<didrocks> all is updated
<didrocks> also, I don't have the nux trunk branch
<sil2100> Ah, nux trunk, wait
<didrocks> but anyway, the biggest blocker is to not have all tests done
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm using the nux trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: no new commits
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't tag the release?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the version got bumped by Jay's merge already...
<sil2100> didrocks: what should I tag? make dist doesn't tag in nux
<sil2100> didrocks: and there was no 'release commit' needed, since I have nothing to bump there
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you have to do it manually when it's not done automatically
<didrocks> sil2100: bzr tag latest version then
<sil2100> Since everything had been bumped already :/ So I'll just tag the last commit
<didrocks> so that dev knows which version is which
<didrocks> and then bzr push
<sil2100> Doing
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> not a biggie, the branch history won't juts get cleaned
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/nux_3.0 <- could you ACK?
<sil2100> I'm trying to reach Francis if he finished the tests
<sil2100> But maybe he's on lunch or something...
<didrocks> sil2100: juts bzr push :)
<didrocks> to trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: anyway, I'm working for more than 12 hours now, I won't push that today
<didrocks> sil2100: you need to send an email to ensure that the PS team won't UNBLOCK anything tonight
<didrocks> even tests, it will screw the branches
<sil2100> didrocks: ok... will do that, thanks! :)
<sil2100> Have a nice rest :)
<sil2100> btw. did you push the 6.0 tag to unity yet?
<sil2100> Can I push it as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can push it if the tests are fine
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems only multimonitor tests are left to do \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: well, not your fault, but I would have expected those to be done by now
<didrocks> anyway, will be tomorrow, you did your max on an off day :)
<didrocks> let's hope next one will be more efficient ;)
<sil2100> I hope so too! Since I learned a lot during this release
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy your holidays ;)
<didrocks> and send that email please :)
<sil2100> Will do, if you need me in the next days:
<sil2100> Just ping Alan and he'll ping me through phone or other medium
<sil2100> And if I'll be able, I'll pop up somehow :)
<sil2100> didrocks: have a nice rest-of-the-day!
<didrocks> sil2100: good, hoping it won't be needed!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks :)
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: ping
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: hello
<jaytaoko1> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> jaytaoko1: hey
 * didrocks will never be able to sign off…
<jaytaoko1> didrocks: :-D I don't have a question for you. was just saying hi!
<didrocks> jaytaoko1: oh, I was getting frightned! I'm running as long as I can then ;)
<didrocks> jaytaoko1: see you tomorrow! :)
<jaytaoko1> didrocks: cheers
<smspillaz> MCR: we don't expose options if we can avoid it
<MCR> smspillaz: It is wrong that CCSM is not aware of hardcoded Unity shortcuts at all...
<MCR> smspillaz: So no warning is displayed when using these keycombis for other shortcuts (Ctrl+Space, Ctrl+Tab for example)
<MCR> smspillaz: Also there are the same shortcuts available in CCSM, which are already hardcoded in Unity, which ofc leads to conflicts
<smspillaz> MCR: changing options in ccsm is not exaclty a supported usecase in unity
<smspillaz> there's no technical reason for that, it just isn't
<MCR> smspillaz: example: You are unable to change the shortcut for the Window Menu (Alt+Space), although the option is there in CCSM <- that is not professional
<MCR> smspillaz: It feels like a bad bug when Unity and CCSM do not work together
<smspillaz> I suppose some integration there makes sense
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: hi!
<Mirv> back again
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: we're ready for release \o/
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: could you help making sure that no one unblocks any merges till Didier gets back and rolls out the release? :)
<MCR> smspillaz: I think the main problem is that there exist these "hardcoded" keys, which sometimes (like in the case of the "iron" Alt+Space combi) are double-binded (by CCSM also)
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: great! I am sending an email to warn everyone
<smspillaz> MCR: we can make them register as readonly options
<smspillaz> so that there will be no conflicts
<MCR> smspillaz: In that case you would remove functionality from Compiz in the case Unity is turned on ?
<smspillaz> MCR: its not removed functionality, it just avoids conflicts
<MCR> smspillaz: Imho the correct solution would be to keep sane defaults, but make them fully adjustable via Unity plug-in (like the Alt shortcut for the HUD already has been made)
<MCR> smspillaz: no ?
<MCR> smspillaz: Otherwise you would have to remove old functionality from Compiz, because you would not be able to use those Unity shortcuts for anything else anymore and it would not be possible to avoid conflicts with software using the same shortcuts by simply changing them in CCSM or elsewhere...
<Mirv> seb128: so is the plan to get feedback for the fix committed bugs in https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/5.14.0 from the quantal's 6.0 release first?
<seb128> Mirv, that's one of the reason we update fixes to the current devel distro first yes
<MCR> smspillaz: If we make them read-only Alt+Space would be fixed to show the window menu forever and you could not assign Alt+Button3 (Mouse) to anything else either and you would not be able to use any program that uses Alt+Space in any form (e.g. a game) normally, because it would always bring up the window menu, no matter what...
<seb128> but not a blocker
<seb128> i.e we don't need to wait on the feedback to start on the SRU
<seb128> the feedback will come during the SRU verification time
<Mirv> right
<smspillaz> MCR: I think making alt-space configurable makes sense considering that it needs to be consistent with the compiz option
<smspillaz> MCR: in the other cases the keybinding conflicts are usualy not too bad - the mechanisms in X11 give applications ways to handle that
<MCR> smspillaz: Great you agree  :) - if there is no technical reason to have different key options all shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION should imho be converted to shortcut::COMPIZ_KEY_OPTION (are not that many) - The problem with the hardcoded shortcut is also that it somehow overrides the mouse shortcut as well...
<MCR> which means, when Alt+Space is hardcoded, Alt+Button3 (right mousebutton) is also hardcoded for this option somehow - so we would fix multiple problems by getting rid of the hardcoded stuff
<MCR> smspillaz: I've tried to create a comprehensive bug report detailing the issue without getting into how to best fix it codewise, but just describing the problems: bug 1022743
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts create multiple Compiz problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-10
<MCR> Launchpad should also add a compliments tracker ;) - By just having the possibility to file bug reports, there is no place to honor achievements and advancements that have been made in the same projects, which just get new bug reports filed against...
<MCR> I want to note here: 8-) :-D Great job on Compiz 0.9.8-1+bzr3279-staging1-201207091053~quantal1 :-D 8-)
<MCR> It runs that fast and fluid on gallium here, no one would believe that it is NOT fglrx running...
<seb128> MCR, kudos to smspillaz and duflu for their work ;-)
<MCR> seb128: duflu ?
<seb128> MCR, Daniel Van Vugt's IRC nickname
<MCR> seb128: oh then, ofc I agree :) -> Daniel's work is GREAT
<seb128> ;-)
<Mirv> Trevinho: what'd be the status of http://pad.lv/991926 regarding 5.x branch, considering the wish the get the SRU out this week?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 991926 in unity "The software center places bad .desktop files in the launcher" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MCR> Is it a design decision to not have the Dash use overlay scrollbars or is it a bug here ?
<Mirv> Trevinho: in the same vein, bug 999171 claims that 5.0 branch has fix committed, but I don't find it. would require a merge request?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999171 in unity 5.0 "No launcher icon or Alt+Tab entry for Scribus windows" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999171
<Mirv> Trevinho: forget the latter, that's in but without a bug number so no problem
<MCR> Does anyone know who feels responsible for packaging and releasing the AMD fglrx driver Ubuntu version ?
<seb128> MCR, tseliot on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> MCR, he's not online atm though
<seb128> MCR, why?
<MCR> It is currently quite outdated already (most recent version in Quantal:8.960-0ubuntu5), but AMD already has released 12.6 (8.980)
<MCR> There are also preview versions (press releases) of 8.99.2 and 9.0.0, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_hd7950_evolve&num=1
<seb128> not sure, maybe there was issues with the new version, best to ask him when he's online
<seb128> or open a bug to request the update
<MCR> seb128: Thanks for the info. Any idea which package I should file the bug report against ?
<seb128> fglrx-installer?
<MCR> fglrx-installer does not have a bug tracker afaik
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+filebug
<seb128> MCR, you mean?
<MCR> seb128: Thanks, I was just confused because of all the red Xs... I will file a report then... :)
<MCR> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1022898
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1022898 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx-installer 2:8.960-0ubuntu5 is outdated" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> MCR, thanks
<MCR> seb128: You are welcome and I thank you ;) - Once I got fglrx also running here, I will have to anchor my desktop on my table, because otherwise I think it'll fly away ;)
<seb128> lol
<MCR> didrocks, will we see Unity 6.0 today ? :)
<didrocks> MCR: it's building in -proposed
<MCR> oh, good news. - but I still fear proposed, so I'll wait ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<greyback> didrocks: hey, sil2100 is on holidays, no? Will Unity2D be broken unless lp:~sil2100/unity-2d/bump_new_nux_libunity is merged?
<didrocks> greyback: yeah, he's on holidays
<didrocks> greyback: he didn't wait on your merge and didn't want to take trunk
<didrocks> so we divert the packaging
<didrocks> which is a hell for me to deal with unfortunately :/
<didrocks> once it's release, yeah, please got those merged
<greyback> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> greyback: btw, did you get any progress on the google's issue?
<greyback> didrocks: none. Something strange is going on with the dbus messages, but I simply cannot figure out why
<greyback> didrocks: I hope to attack it again during this week. Then if I have no luck I'll need to ask for help
<didrocks> greyback: keep me posted please :)
<greyback> didrocks: will do
<MCR> unityshell.cpp has 2 obvious mistakes btw in line 331 and 339: ubus_manager_.RegisterInterest(UBUS_LAUNCHER_START_KEY_SWTICHER,
<MCR> line 339:  ubus_manager_.RegisterInterest(UBUS_LAUNCHER_END_KEY_SWTICHER,
<MCR> SWTICHER instead of SWITCHER
<seb128> MCR, you made a merge request for that yesterday right?
<MCR> yep
<seb128> MCR, I'm sure somebody will review it soon ;-)
<Mirv> my Unity SRU PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/prerelease-unity514-sru (not yet build)
<Mirv> I suspect though that we are waiting for at least https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-987955-5.0/+merge/113274 and https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/unity/5.0series-sru-software-center-integration-fixes/+merge/110214
<seb128> Mirv, hey, great to see work starting on the SRU, do you want people to test that ppa then?
<Mirv> seb128: sure it would be useful for people to run the Unity from that PPA, even if it wouldn't be final
<seb128> Mirv, ok, thanks, looking forward seeing that SRU uploaded ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, you remember about the unity SRU ppa, right?
<Mirv> seb128: me too ;)
<seb128> Mirv, do you already have a list of bugs fixed by the update somewhere if I want to see if I can confirm the fixes etc?
<didrocks> Mirv: which is built automatically for you from 5.0
<didrocks> maybe it's easier to just use it?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru - maybe so, the packaging only has changelog entry changes compared to that
<Mirv> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109744281/unity_5.12%2Bbzr2384-0ubuntu1~test1_source.changes
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: so use that ppa for testing rather, the packaging changelog change can be done separately, without having to spend time upload/building a new one :)
<Mirv> didrocks: okay, sure
<Mirv> so, folks, test https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru instead :)
<c10ud> there's a bug in unity, nautilus maximized+thumbnailer
<c10ud> the unity bar disappears (!)
<jaytaoko1> popey: didrocks: thanks for the release!
<jaytaoko1> popey: extend my thanks to sil2100
<popey> will do, thanks
<didrocks> jaytaoko1: yw :)
<andyrock> om26er_, ping
<om26er_> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> om26er_, can you reproce this bug? 974510
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/974510
<om26er_> bug 974510
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974510 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel shadow flickers when a window is closed" [Low,Triaged]
<om26er_> andyrock, that seems fixed with trunk
<om26er_> I can't reproduce it here but it does happen in 12.04
<andyrock> cool :)
<andyrock> i have 12.04
<andyrock> with unity 5.0
<andyrock> let's say SRU-1
<om26er_> the something might have fixed it
<andyrock> om26er_, invalid or fix released?
<andyrock> or committed?
<om26er_> andyrock, fix committed would be cool then later fixed
<andyrock> ok thank you
<om26er_> welcome.
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, my sublimetext editor is still not matched by the launcher, even with latest bamf/unity
<seb128> didrocks, emacs, use emacs!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> tssss :p I'll switch back to vim rather!
<didrocks> :)
<popey> \o/ gvim
<seb128> Mirv, popey: btw is there any way one of you could verify the 3 bugs from the current compiz SRU which are still verification-needed?
<popey> seb128, do you have the bug numbers to hand?
<seb128> popey,
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<popey> ta
<seb128> popey, look for compiz in the precise section
<seb128> the ones which are not green
<seb128> popey, thanks
<seb128> popey, if those are bugs hard to verify like random segfault just attesting there is no regression is good enough
<popey> seb128, yeah, I always worry about those types.. no real way to verify :S
<seb128> popey, well, if it doesn't fix the issue but doesn't create new ones it's still good to go
<seb128> i.e no reason to block the SRU on those
<popey> right
<popey> seb128, will look at in just a mo, my precise box is a bit messed up, booting a clean one :)
<seb128> popey, ok
<popey> seb128, Mirv for bug 993608, I'm doing a bzr branch lp:compiz-wall-plugin, cd compiz-wall-plugin, mkdir build, cd build, cmake ../
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 993608 in Compiz "CMake Error at FindCompiz.cmake:84 (include): include could not find load file: CompizDefaults" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993608
<popey> is that sane?
<popey> (the description isn't exactly clear on the steps to reproduce)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084585/ is the result.. which isnt the same but still doesn't look good
<seb128> popey, seems fine to me
<seb128> popey, it's not an user facing change in any case so I'm not too concerned about it
<popey> ok
<popey> those 3 are done then seb128
<seb128> popey, thanks! ;-)
<popey> np
<semitones> Are the icons in Unity-2D supposed to be moveable?
<seb128> semitones, yes, but not on the side, just click on them for over a second
<semitones> oh, awesome! I would not have figured that out :p
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> Also I've noticed it takes a lot longer to login to 2D over regular, even though 2D is then snappier... is that known?
<seb128> semitones, it shouldn't be, check .xsession-errors in your user dir to see if anything timeout in your session
<semitones> wow there are many errors...
<semitones> can I pastebin it here?
<seb128> semitones, no, the way pastebin is that you paste on the site and give the url
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<semitones> haha, yeah I meant if I put it up here, would people have time to look at it
<semitones> guess so :) thanks
<seb128> well you can still post it here even if nobody has time then to look at it
<seb128> what is sure is that if you don't post the url nobody will look at it ;-)
<semitones> sorry, I was configuring pastebinit for the first time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084747/
<seb128> no timeout in there, not sure what takes time
<seb128> I guess you could bootchart your system
<seb128> like install pybootchartgui bootchart, reboot, and look in /var/log/bootchart to the image generated
<seb128> you will have timelines for what starts when
<seb128> it should tell you what is slow
<semitones> alright, I'll try that, thanks
<semitones> so those metacity errors, and gnome-settings-daemon and ubuntu-2d-shell errors... are they fairly harmless?
<seb128> popey, Mirv: bug #1019337 seems a regression from the current compiz SRU, can check with duflu when he's online or via email?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019337 in Compiz Core "gtk-window-decorator crashes with an X Window System error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019337
<popey> seb128, yup
<popey> seb128, done
<seb128> popey, thanks
<seb128> popey, to add to the fun you can run #ubuntu-release backlog
<seb128> popey, they got it copied to -updates before the tracker updated to show the regression in red
<popey> arf
<shakaran> Hi, aparently I have a .xsession-error related to a packaged called checkbox-unity. I ask on ubuntu-bugs because It has a broken exec .desktop  http://pastebin.com/kUQawLye should I report a bug?
<seb128> popey, I need to run but I will read backlog, can you make sure it's being actively tracked, regression in the LTS updates is not really something we should sit on...if there is anything for Didier or I to act on please drop an email
<popey> seb128, hmm
<popey> my guys are end of day..
<seb128> popey, welcome to our world...
<popey> :)
<doctormon> What is nux? Is it just a clutter clone?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-11
<MCR1> didrocks: I guess I need your help - got a minute ?
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi, btw :)
<didrocks> MCR1: hey, what's up?
<MCR1> 1. Can you help with that: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-trip/+merge/113449 ?
<didrocks> MCR1: ok, will handle that
<MCR1> thx a lot, didrocks.
<MCR1> 2. The Unity staging PPA does not want to upgrade Unity without removing unity-lens-music, unity-lens-video and unity-scope-video-remote
<didrocks> MCR1: done, can be approved now
<MCR1> didrocks: Thanx  again. I knew you are my man ;)
<MCR1> Unity-2d also gets removed in case of upgrade, but I think that is known...
<didrocks> MCR1: it's because you didn't get the rebuild yet, that will happen soon :)
<didrocks> MCR1: seems to be built for me, what does apt-get install unity-2d says to you?
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, look at the comment I added to this merge request ^
<MCR1> didrocks: unity-2d is already the newest version.
<didrocks> MCR1: so, it's not uninstalled? :)
<MCR1> didrocks: not yet, but that is not my problem - but removing the lenses for the upgrade seems wrong (looks like the lenses do not get their update build...)
<MCR1> didrocks: or the lenses depend on a lower unity version... Am I correct here ?
<didrocks> MCR1: what you are trying to do?
<didrocks> what package do you have, -proposed?
<didrocks> the lenses need latest unity version
<MCR1> no, just plain Quantal sources plus Unity staging PPA, quantal
<didrocks> MCR1: I don't know about the ppa, maybe some sources are missing
<didrocks> MCR1: the transition is to avoid having people ending up with a broken configuration
<didrocks> and work for the distro
<didrocks> then, staging is an unsupported ppa that people shouldn't run (see the tagline I wrote on it :))
<MCR1> didrocks: yes, :-[
<MCR1> didrocks: Looks like you do not mean manual, but automatic tests for the "new" plug-ins ? Do the other, already existing plugins, have tests, so I could take a look at those ?
<didrocks> MCR1: I mean, all code that are not in lp:compiz and entering should get under tests :)
<MCR1> didrocks: I hope someone can help me with these then...
<didrocks> MCR1: this merge is already approved, but for any new plugin yeah
<didrocks> MCR1: we want to ensure the quality of them
<didrocks> for that, there is a need for tests
<MCR1> didrocks: Ofc. The quality and stability part is very important, especially for Compiz :)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<MCR1> didrocks: The 2 new ones currently already merged with lp:compiz are "workspacenames" "stack window switcher", "trip" is approved now <- those got hardcore manual tests and introduce no new bugs, but the stack window switcher shows a known and already reported bug with Unity's top panel shadow, which will hopefully be fixed soonish (just FYI)
<didrocks> MCR1: will you do the manual tests for every compiz release? :)
<MCR1> didrocks: But it would be helpful for me if someone could point me to the code of existing tests for the lp:compiz plugins, so I could analyze that...
<didrocks> because having manual tests is good, but running them… :)
<didrocks> MCR1: smspillaz surely can when he's around
<MCR1> didrocks: I agree with tests ofc -> it is one of the reasons I wanted the useful plugins, which I am running since 0.7? versions of Compiz to get into lp:compiz, so I would not have to test them manually on each Compiz update ;)
<didrocks> MCR1: that would be nice, all contributions are welcome, especially for tests ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: I will try my best, but I still have to learn a lot...
<didrocks> MCR1: take your team! Thanks for trying :)
<MCR1> Trip has landed in lp:compiz 31 minutes ago :) Please take care, when tripping out your desktop - it is hard to stay productive then ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: check.
<Mirv> and now the gsettings test would be in as well
<didrocks> Mirv: there are still some more tests branches under review, isn't it?
<Mirv> didrocks: not that I see, this was supposed to be the last
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent!
<didrocks> Mirv: is Daniel confirming?
<Mirv> didrocks: I got an ack from Daniel for a new snapshot release already before the gsettings tests
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect!
<didrocks> Mirv: well
<didrocks> please confirm nothing is in the pipes
<didrocks> the tests were mandatory, seems Daniel wasn't aligned to that :)
<Mirv> checking
<didrocks> thanks
<Mirv> Daniel is fine, although he says Sam is working on some pile of gsettings conformance tests
<Mirv> and I didn't yet get an answer if Sam is planning to get them in anytime soon
<Mirv> now got it, it'll take some time and probably would not be wise to keep lp:compiz frozen for that duration
<Mirv> so if we'd be ok with the basic tests we now have in, the snapshot release could be done
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm ok if you can manual tests a lot of those
<didrocks> Mirv: like, changing settings into ccsm
<didrocks> see that they are refreshed compiz-side
<didrocks> same with dconf-editor
<didrocks> and see that keys changes as expected
<Mirv> didrocks: ok...
<didrocks> for a list, int and string key
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, seems that I have contradictory information
<didrocks> there is one branch almost ready for review
<didrocks> should be up soon
<didrocks> Mirv: so seems that people are not aligned? can you check please?
<MCR1> didrocks, Mirv: I am sorry to interrupt here, but I found some serious problems with the hardcoded Unity keys - there is really some mess going on code-wise in lp:unity - I detailed the problems here: bug 1022743
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts create multiple Compiz problems" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, I saw that
<didrocks> MCR1: ping upstream about it :)
<MCR1> who is that ?
<didrocks> MCR1: well, they should read this channel, so hopefully they will answer at some points
<Mirv> MCR1: I kind of do "just" packaging etc, so I don't do actual development, but I/we do track bug reports as well
<Mirv> MCR1: anyway, quite a valid bug report
<MCR1> Mirv: while CCSM handles all shortcuts with excellence since ages, I cannot say that Unity does ;P
<Mirv> if you're running precise, please test the compiz from https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-precise-sru - same as the reverted SRU but with bug #1019337 patch added
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019337 in Compiz Core "gtk-window-decorator crashes with BadWindow (invalid Window parameter), from XGetWindowProperty() from get_frame_type()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019337
<Mirv> especially in the case you got the gtk-window-decorator problems with 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.1
<Mirv> amd64 build still not started, though, but will be there later today
<me4oslav> Anyone feeling like checking this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/unity/new-Dash-sheen/+merge/113948
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-12
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi. Short question: How many viewports/workspaces does Ubuntu/Unity support (I remember reading something about 6 in the code, but am not sure) ?
<didrocks> MCR1: nothing hardcoded, can be whatever value you want
<seb128> MCR1, I don't think there is a limitation?
<MCR1> ok, thx 4 the info
<MCR1> seb128: I am not sure, but flying over the code I read something about 6 or so, so I thought I'd better ask - 4 are default, yes ?
<seb128> MCR1, 4 are default yes
<MCR1> seb128: Thx. & thx 4 your comment on my reduce-png-filesizes merge proposal... :)
<seb128> MCR1, yw ;-)
<MCR1> Another question: Could someone approve me here: https://launchpad.net/~unity-design/+members#proposed
<MCR1> ?
<seb128> MCR1, seems like dbarth is admin for that team and he's on holidays until the end of week, might have to wait for monday...
<MCR1> seb128: Ok, thx. Np.
<apw> are we aware of some indicator menus having bad colours ?
<apw> (in quantal tip)
<elky> so uh, unity's doing a different weird thing now. I currently have 5 iconless (box with a ? instead) launchers empty progress bars. none are clickable.
<elky> s/empty/with empty/
<me4oslav> Somevody feeling like taking care of this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~kokoto-java/unity/images-patch-for-Dash-sheen-and-launcher-icon-borders/+merge/114615 kamstrup maybe? ^-^
<kamstrup> me4oslav: it's interesting definitely - but it'd require buy-in from design I guess
<kamstrup> me4oslav: at the very least there need to be screenshots of before/after in the review
<me4oslav> kamstrup, well if you can talk with some design folk to review it it will be great :) P.S. Uploading screenshots as I write this
<me4oslav> kamstup, there uploaded before/after screenies :) andyrock - there should be a bug to make a change? Hmm?
<andyrock> me4oslav, it's a visual change :) we need design feedback
<me4oslav> andyrock :) I know that, but I don't know any design folk, feel free to talk to them about it :)
<popey> me4oslav, if you open a bug then we can assign a task for the design team to look at it when they get time
<andyrock> me4oslav, do you have the before/after screenshot?
<me4oslav> andyrock ;- Yes, I did added before/after screenies as a comment. popey - fair enough, will do :) (two bugs reports, cuz the MR affects two things)
<me4oslav> andyrock popey there - bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1023879 https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1023885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1023879 in unity "Launcher icons borders are jagged" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1023885 in unity "Dash sheen could you some improvements" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) I've setup a virtual Quantal machine to help testing your PPA, but it is no fun with this thingie as it is slow as ****. I've seen Daniel and you still have some open GLES reports, so I guess my help with writing more bugreports is not essential @ the moment - am I correct ?
<magcius> mterry, ping
<mterry> magcius, yo
<magcius> mterry, hey, I see you maintain libtimezonemap along with ev -- not sure where to find him
<magcius> mterry, so, the Anaconda guys at Red Hat want to use the timezone map, and I do too. How would you feel about making it a shared library?
<mterry> magcius, sure.  That's basically what libtimezonemap is.  We tried to do that earlier, I think there are some emails on the gnome-control-center list about it.  But nothing ever came of it
<mterry> So we just made libtimezonemap in order to at least only have one copy on the Ubuntu side
<mterry> magcius, is libtimezonemap not sufficient?  Like, you want it split even further out?
<magcius> mterry, isn't it just a silly shared library right now?
<mterry> magcius, how do you mean?
<mterry> magcius, it's a shared library right now.  It's silliness depends on your point of view I guess  :)
<magcius> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timezonemap-team/timezonemap/trunk/view/head:/README
<mterry> magcius, that's slightly out of date.  Did you mean to say "silly static library" before?
<mterry> It's actually a shared library
<magcius> er
<magcius> yes
<mterry> And it has a bit more code than gnome-control-center does, to support grabbing timezone names in a GtkEntryCompletion thing
<mterry> but the core of it is pretty similar to gnome-control-center's copy still
<magcius> mterry, we have that too -- there's a libgweather thing
<magcius> It's great, because we have libgweather, we have tz.c ripped from Anaconda, we have GTimeZone in glib, and we have Ubiquity.
<mterry> magcius, yup.  We also use it in our time preference panel
<magcius> mterry, do you know if the source for the geoname lookup server is available? We can't depend on Ubuntu infrastructure.
<magcius> Ah: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames
<mterry> magcius, sure.  So we could either make the "lookup name" bits plug-able or...  I think the lookup server code is public...  Let me see if I cna find the branch
<mterry> yup
<magcius> mterry, (also, the Anaconda team can't use that because they don't have network at that time)
 * magcius stares at the words "mod_python", backs away
<mterry> magcius, I recall the code we use has a fallback for not connecting to the network
<magcius> Your infrastructure *really* shouldn't be depending on mod_python.
<mterry> magcius, ::shrug:: don't know about that side of things
<magcius> Yeah.
<mterry> magcius, it uses GTimeZone or something like that, but those names are awful
<magcius> mterry, libgweather ships a timezone database
<magcius> GTimeZone doesn't parse zoneinfo.tab, which is required.
<mterry> magcius, yes...  I remember one beef we had with that was that it lacked population data?  Not that the fallback we use has it either...
<magcius> (To paint the pin on the map properly)
<mterry> magcius, honestly I don't recall off the top of my head what our fallback is, but it's not libgweather
<mterry> Though it could be.  No reason not to use it, except our primary case was with-internet
<magcius> Right.
<mterry> magcius, but that's not even the map.  The library has map + completion code.  You're at least interested in the map.  And ideally the completion code could be massaged into something we could share
<magcius> The completion code would be nice, too
<mterry> magcius, one problem I recall is that the png files that make up the map are generated by a giant map some Canonical artist uses to generate them.  Which isn't shipped in the tarball.  I'm not even sure who to ping to get it.  I think they only need to be updated when timezones change a lot, but that does happen
<mterry> I can try to find out about the map
<magcius> mterry, right, there was a potential political legal issue, but I think our lawyer cleared that
<mterry> magcius, regarding timezones or the map source?
<magcius> political boundaries represented on the map source
<mterry> Ah yes, always tricky.  :)
<magcius> mterry, it would be nice to have the infrastructure and source there
<mterry> magcius, so what would you need to be able to use it?  I think we have a tarball sitting in LP?
<magcius> pkg-config file, if one doesn't already exist
<mterry> magcius, our goal was to allow GNOME to use it, which would involve it being on GNOME infra, but we never got that far
<magcius> mterry, if you want me to take it upstream, I probably can
<mterry> It must have one, if it's a shared library...  Let me see
<magcius> It does.
<mterry> magcius, yeah, that would be great.  I never got far, but don't know if that was politics or people just being too busy
<magcius> It was in the src/ folder for some reason.
<mterry> k
<magcius> mterry, I'm going to start by diffing the copies in g-c-c, that repo, and anaconda, and see if there are any major differences
<mterry> magcius, OK.  Hopefully I'll be able to tell you whether they were intentional or not.  :)  And of course the completion code is whole-cloth new
<magcius> mterry, "they were intentional"?
<mterry> magcius, well, I mean, whether they were changes we made or changes that g-c-c made (i.e. which side of the fork you're on)
<mterry> I'm asking ev (who usually hangs out in #ubuntu-installer) about the map source
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> mterry, https://live.gnome.org/LibGWeather/UseGeoNames
<mterry> nice
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-13
<MCR1> How to turn a fly into an elephant: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978 :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: feel free to
<MCR1> smspillaz: What do you exactly mean ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: the bug reports ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: report bugs
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> I'm on holidays, but they will get looked at
<MCR1> oh, please stay away from computers then... :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: I wish you the best holidays - you really deserve that ! :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: When you come back from holidays, I'll probably need your help to fix the remaining shortcut bugs, but no stress - have nice holidays first 8-)
<c10ud> canonical, y u remove symbols from compiz
<c10ud> now i'm without unity because last compiz (proposed?) doesn't have two symbols anymore :(
<seb128> c10ud, do you use a ppa?
<c10ud> seb128, i compiled unity-trunk from src, yes
<seb128> ok, so don't blame others ;-)
<seb128> what symbols are missing?
<c10ud> nvidia prevents me from reading my VTs
<c10ud> anyway, i'll try rebuilding (i managed to get a terminal running, yay)
<c10ud> seb128,
<c10ud> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so' : /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN10CompOption7setNameEPKcNS_4TypeE
<c10ud> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '/usr/lib/compiz/libunitymtgrabhandles.so' : /usr/lib/compiz/libunitymtgrabhandles.so: undefined symbol: _ZN10CompOption7setNameEPKcNS_4TypeE
<c10ud> did I have some weird compiz or is this normal?
<kamstrup> c10ud: if you want to run unity trunk may I recommend you use unity-jhbuild instead to prevent hosing your system version? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-jhbuild/trunk/view/head:/README
<kamstrup> that way you get the latest crack to the minute - in a safe way
<c10ud> kamstrup, thanks, but it was working good (also, i'm not updating everyday...i wanted the performance improvements in precise ;))
<c10ud> it's just compiz update from yesterday broke something
<kamstrup> ah
<kamstrup> I think some improvements are making their way through SRU process as we speak
<seb128> c10ud, did you notice a difference with the performance improvements?
<kamstrup> could be wrong though
<c10ud> seb128, yes, like, +100%
<seb128> not sure about the "as we speak"
<seb128> but we do plan to get them in 12.04.1
<c10ud> i didn't see those commits in 5.14
<seb128> so "soon"
<seb128> no, we want to get that round out
<seb128> then do a separate round with only the performance work
<c10ud> anyway, unity6 works good in precise
<seb128> to avoid mixing too many things
<c10ud> now i just need to find out if those symbols were in stock compiz or something else
<kamstrup> c10ud: I think the problem is that compiz doesn't really have a stable abi... so running a hand build version overwriting the system one is calling for trouble
<c10ud> i thought i had stock version, but i'm not really 100% sure here
<didrocks> c10ud: the packaging has some autoABI dep system
<didrocks> c10ud: if you are building trunk on your own, there is no garantee of ABI compatibility
<marco> Hi! Where is the list of apps/icons/shortcuts in the dash stored/persisted?
<tgm4883> Is there a webpage hiding somewhere explaining what nux is?
<bschaefer> tgm4883, http://askubuntu.com/questions/18413/what-is-nux-and-whats-it-used-for
<bschaefer> a good explanation
<tgm4883> bschaefer, yea I've seen that. I was hoping some official page I could link to
<bschaefer> tgm4883, hmm I think some are getting written atm
<tgm4883> ok
<bschaefer> but no official documentation atm
<tgm4883> I guess I can link to that page for now. It's for some Ubuntu TV stuff
<bschaefer> tgm4883, o yeah... im pretty sure Jay is working on some now (hopefully soon!)
<tgm4883> sweet
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-14
<marzin> hi. Is possible to make a Unity search to searching a whole file system not only home catalog?
<marzin> (sorry for my quite poor english)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-15
<malin> Not sure if this is the right palce to ask. anyway.: Running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Have a Intel PRO wireless 3945 agn. Unable to connect to wpa2 aes
<malin> question is: How do I fix it?
<popey> malin, #ubuntu is the best place for that question
<malin> s/3945/4965
<malin> popey: okey. was just a few person in there, but I can trty
<malin> in fact. I am the only one in there :S
<popey> thats unlikely
<popey> there's 1500+ people in there, many idle, but it's not just you
<malin> it is
<malin> hm. I can see me only
<popey> maybe you mis-typed #ubuntu ?
<malin> or hm.. wait a little. I think I try to join with wrong irc server... :$
<malin> no its not misspelled... my bad... Try to connect wit the right server.... might do the trick :)
<popey> :)
<malin> thatæs better... :$ feeling dumb :p
<malin> lol
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-08
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if we should actually bump UNITY_API_MINOR in your branch... it's not like we're affected/affecting anything with the launcher api
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't mind tbh... Just did it because you asked for it
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, not that
<greyback> morning folks
<mzanetti> hey greyback. good morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/view/head:/include/unity/shell/launcher/CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> hey greyback
<greyback> mzanetti: Guten Morgen! I had a 1-on-1 German lesson yesterday. Aside from poor grammar, I'm not terrible!
<mzanetti> Saviq: you mean that set(VERSION 2) ?
<greyback> Saviq: eh oh
<mzanetti> haha
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> greyback, eh oh what?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what now? bump it or not? (I still don't mind at this stage of the project)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, bump the launcher-specific one, not UNITY_API_VERSION
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> s/VERSION/MINOR/
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're going for the app id in the LauncherModelInterface, btw?
<greyback> Saviq: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wyW7uaXV8E
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> greyback, it was translated here into "hey-o" or similar
<Saviq> and it's the most psychedelic thing EVER
<greyback> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah sure.
<Saviq> all of Teletubbies look like the whole thing is a recording of someone's acid trip...
 * mzanetti remembers how he had to spend 3 months in a room with like 200 teletubbies
<Saviq> mzanetti, that explains things...
 * mzanetti starts crying
 * greyback hands mzanetti some acid, thinks it might help
<mzanetti> :D
<Mirv> does someone know the Qt bug Florian referred to me? https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30246 "QML Text Component ignores alpha component of color property"
<Mirv> could you test a build with two patches for it with apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 on device?
<Mirv> Kaleo_: I'm trying to find someone to test those patches, now built successfully ^
<Mirv> but someone more likely awake around now :)
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll try it out in 10, ok?
<Mirv> Saviq: excellent, thanks
<Mirv> filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1198830 for it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198830 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML Text Component ignores alpha component of color property " [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> I'm not seeing anything wrong on my device with that updated, but would like to have another confirmation. preferrably by someone who knows where the bug would be seen fixed.
<dpm> morning Saviq. We've got a bug in the calculator app that is caused by the shell killing the process on exit without notification. I'm not sure what the best project to add a bug task for might be. Do you have any suggestions? It's bug 1188292
<ubot5> bug 1188292 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188292
<Saviq> dpm, it's something the app lifecycle will handle - apps will be given some grace period to save their data / serialize their state
<Saviq> dpm, after that they're stopped and the process is not guaranteed to be started again
<dpm> Saviq, gotcha. Do you know where the bugs for app lifecycle are tracked? Is it platform-api?
<Saviq> dpm, I don't think there's any place yet, as the whole thing isn't built yet
<Saviq> greyback, any ideas ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, here's a breakdown of a qmluitests run http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5854765/
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's 16 mins to build, 3 mins to test
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<mzanetti> Saviq: there are lots of things that could be tweaked. but it takes time I don't really have right now to do such stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not trying to drop this work on oyu
<greyback> dpm: please log in "qtubuntu" package for now
<Saviq> veebers, you'll be interested, too ↑↑ (pastebin)
<Saviq> veebers, it's a breakdown of a unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy job
<Saviq> veebers, which suggest we're wasting time building over and over again
<Saviq> IMO we should only build once per CI run / arch
<Saviq> now we're building 2 times in -ci, once in mediumtests-builder, once in qmluitests, and for qmluitests we're even building in VM, which takes 16 minutes instead of 6 (unity8-saucy-i386-ci)
 * greyback kills unity-panel-service again to stop it using a whole cpu core
<didrocks> greyback: do you have indicator-network or indicator-clients installed?
<Saviq> didrocks, indicators-client is a runtime dep of unity8, so yeah, probably
<didrocks> Saviq: i wonder if it doesn't try to communicate with u-p-s and maybe there is a mismatch
<Saviq> Mirv, +1
<greyback> didrocks: network.
<greyback> didrocks: that the culprit?
<greyback> by which I mean indicators-client-plugin-network
<didrocks> greyback: try removing it and restarts, it thowed u-p-s crazy and that's why I remove it from daily release a month and half ago
<didrocks> not sure if it was fixed
<dpm> thanks Saviq, greyback, added a task for qtubuntu for that bug ^
<greyback> didrocks: thanks for the tip!
<greyback> dpm: thank you
<didrocks> greyback: please keep me posted
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks
<dednick> mzanetti: do you know what autopilot does with the console output when it's running?
<mzanetti> dednick: it should print it at the beginning of the results output
<dednick> mzanetti: only error's, or all output?
<mzanetti> dednick: all output
<mzanetti> dednick: doesn't work?
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. not getting anything
<dednick> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/711/testReport/indicators_client.tests.test_power/TestDisplayMenus/test_auto_bright_switch_with_mouse_/
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... process-stdout: empty attachment
<mzanetti> dednick: strange... should be in there...
<dednick> mzanetti: i've never really figured out how to capture qt output though
<mzanetti> dednick: also, the "Loading testability driver" which you can see in the process-stderr is actually a qDebug()
<dednick> mzanetti: it doesnt seem to go to stdout
<mhr3> didrocks, did the rebuild work on friday?
<didrocks> mhr3: no, we still had issues, but discovered it was some regressions due to other components in proposed
<mhr3> didrocks, which components?
<didrocks> mhr3: so, it has been rerun without those
<didrocks> mhr3: was quite late, didn't do the dpkg diff, but we can do those now :)
<mhr3> didrocks, i'm just wondering if one of those components was something dbus-y
<didrocks> mhr3: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/345/, with all updates
<didrocks> mhr3: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/347/ with only the stack + xorg
<didrocks> mhr3: and the diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854882/
<mhr3> ETOOMANY, we really need nice way to get some general dbus stats on AP runs
<didrocks> mhr3: the thing we can be sure of is that we need to find where the regression comes from, or we'll stuck now for unity
<mhr3> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> at least, we are lucky to get such a diff to know that something here makes everything screwing :p
<didrocks> mhr3: but TBH, apart from the new udev from systemd…
<didrocks> the only diff with patch refresh is this Add 0000-upstream-keymaps.patch: Backport latest keymap fixes from
<didrocks>     upstream, as we won't be able to update to newer upstream releases anytime
<didrocks>     soon
<mhr3> didrocks, hmm, yea seems to be most likely
<mhr3> i mean udev
<didrocks> yep, as soon as we'll have anything merged into unity, we'll get the confirmation, but I'm a little bit afraid that will be the next issue
<mhr3> could be an interaction of udev + something and that something might get fixed :)
<mhr3> so called wishful thinking development :P
<didrocks> mhr3: the diff from earlier in the morning on Friday shows the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854902/
<mhr3> theoretically could be apparmor too if it decided to disallow dbus traffic by default :)
 * greyback bbiab
<didrocks> mhr3: from the changelog, it's only related to sdk + apache transition
<mhr3> mzanetti, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846/comments/387814
<mzanetti> mhr3: done
<mhr3> mzanetti, thx
<mhr3> Saviq, top ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846 pls?
<Cimi> Saviq, so the meeting I supposed to have last friday moved today at 3
<Cimi> Saviq, I had a look at unity, so far I think we should make
<Cimi> tile, ratingstarts, dash bar, panelseparatorline, maybe notifications
<Cimi> a little bit themeable
<Cimi> maybe panel
<Cimi> Saviq, there's also to say that we might want to move ratingstars into the sdk
<Cimi> and some js utils files
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, stars should probably have light & dark mode, so yeah, SDK and theming makes sense here
<Saviq> mhr3, done
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: i'm going to use http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/791234/ to highlight the need of being able to tell a gridview the parts of it that are exposed and thus should care about it's delegate creation, what you think?
<dednick> Saviq: hi. apparently some of the new indicator file formats are in already, and it's causing conflicts with indicators-client because it's expecting a "phone" profile. But the new indicators dont have that yet.
<dednick> Saviq: i think this is the problem with the AP tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looks good
<dednick> Saviq: i think the test system may be installing both indicator-power and indicator-battery
<greyback> tsdgeos: +1 from me
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you have time to look at the calendar?
<Saviq> dednick, having a look
<dednick> Saviq: how does one actually have a look at the test env?
<Saviq> dednick, doesn't look like it https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/711/console
<Saviq> dednick, I just go through that log and see what it installs
<dednick> Saviq: what about the default installed packages?
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you update the merge proposal?
<Saviq> dednick, there shouldn't be any
<Cimi> mzanetti, y
<Saviq> dednick, it should be a minimal installation
<mzanetti> Cimi: so no, I didn't yet. but I have time now
<Saviq> dednick, if you want a look, mzanetti can get you to ssh in
<dednick> Saviq: i see. in which case indicator-battery isn't being installed anyway
<dednick> Saviq: do i need to add that to the recommended packages for unity8?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, no of them are installed - if they should be, we should Recommend them
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064/comments/387864
<Saviq> dednick, or for unity8-autopilot
<mzanetti> Saviq: and this is updated accordingly too: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, will look
<mzanetti> dednick: let me know if you need some support with jenkins
<mzanetti> Cimi: looking at it now
<Saviq> dednick, but yeah, probably makes sense to add them to Recommends for unity8
<Saviq> dednick, instead of indicators-client and the plugins
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't ::pin(appid) be ::pin(appid, index) already? maybe with a default of -1 in case it's not passed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... ok. /me changes...
<mzanetti> give me a sec
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, "Request removal an item from the model." +of
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if "applicationId" would be better, too... but not really sold - we're talking "apps" everywhere anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, triggerQuickListAction - would triggerAction be enough do you think?
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, I think we used "invokeAction" in Notifications
 * Saviq looks
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have NotificationInterface::actionInvoked(QString id)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. the difference is that each Notification has a actionInvoked() slot while in the launcher there's only one for all. So I kinda prefer more descriptive names
<mzanetti> I can change it to quickListActionInvoked() tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, let's keep them as consistent as possible
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: both pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5855131/ ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: apt-get install autopilot-touch
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't ask me why that is not integrated or a dependency or a recommends...
<Saviq> mzanetti, same thing, autopilot-desktop was installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, installed autopilot-touch, same, removed -desktop, same
<mzanetti> Saviq: you need both for unity8 I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, same
<mzanetti> anyways... if that doesn't fix it... let me think
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm. it really looks like he can't create the touch input stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm doing a minimal VM for autopilot, maybe I'm missing python-evdev or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: python-evdev should be a dependency of autopilot-touch I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's there
<mzanetti> Cimi: fails to start because of ItemStyle.class assignments
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to update launcher-backend for the new interface
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait...
<mzanetti> Saviq: launcher-backend?
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... the branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: I thought you mean the real backend
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yeah, I'm on it right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, while you're at it:
<Saviq> 78	+ unity8-private | unity8-launcher-impl,
<Saviq> 79	+ unity8-launcher-impl-0.2,
<Saviq> 87	+Provides: unity-launcher-impl,
<Saviq> 88	+ unity-launcher-impl-0.2
<Saviq> mzanetti, this needs to be the same (unity-launcher-impl)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the -0.2 part needs to equal the VERSION you set in the branch for unity-api
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not entirely sure what this should do
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you explain please?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-launcher-impl-2 == this package provides the implementation of the Launcher API version 2
<Saviq> the Launcher API version is defined in unity-shell-launcher.pc (we'll automate extracting it later)
<Saviq> mzanetti, Depends: unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl, unity-launcher-impl-2 means:
<Saviq> we depend on *an* implementation of the Launcher API version 2, of which the default implementation is in unity8-private now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. I would read it as "depend on unity8-private or unity-launcher-impl AND unity-launcher-impl-2
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's the same, really
<mzanetti> Saviq: why not just unity-launcher-impl-2?
<mzanetti> Saviq: if unity8-private provides that, that one will be selected
<Saviq> didrocks, why was that ↑?
<Saviq> didrocks, it's some dpkg trickery
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<didrocks> let me backlog to get the context :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: the question is just why to use "unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl, unity-launcher-impl-2" instead of just "unity-launcher-impl2"
<mzanetti> didrocks: given that unity8-private provides unity-launcher-impl-2
<didrocks> mzanetti: to ensure we are getting the right version of the API installed
<didrocks> so that you can't update unity8-private for instance
<didrocks> (implementing a new version of the API)
<didrocks> without the package that adapats on this new API
<didrocks> otherwise, you would be able to update unity8-private for instance
<Kaleo_> Mirv: thanks, did you find somebody?
<didrocks> without the shell which is compatible with the new "api 2" of unity-private
<mzanetti> didrocks: hmm.. ok... still seems a bit weird but I gess its just how it works
<mzanetti> Saviq: updated all branchtes btw
<Saviq> didrocks, you wouldn't be able to upgrade unity8-private, if it only provided unity-launcher-impl-3
<didrocks> mzanetti: it's just a question of enforcing the right dep :)
<Saviq> didrocks, and unity8 depended on unity-launcher-impl-2
<didrocks> Saviq: right, hence the ", unity-launcher-impl-2"
<Saviq> didrocks, I think the question is why do we need "unity-launcher-impl"
<didrocks> ah
<mzanetti> yeah
<didrocks> IIRC, you told that this launcher implementation can be implemented by another component, right?
<didrocks> than unity8-private
<mzanetti> didrocks: could be in the future, yes
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> so you need to be able to either install unity8-private
<didrocks> or this alternative implementation
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but why not "unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl-2" directly?
 * mzanetti still doesn't see why just "unity-launcher-impl-2" wouldn't be enough...
<Saviq> didrocks, the other component is still required to Provide: unity-launcher-impl-$VERSION
<didrocks> Saviq: otherwise, you loose the "force having the same implementation version"
<didrocks> that we just discussed
<didrocks> so, let's say you update unity8-private to unity-launcher-impl-3
<didrocks> then, we release that
<didrocks> I just apt-get update and apt-get install unity8-private
<didrocks> "unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl-2" is matched then
<Saviq> didrocks, right!
<didrocks> and I'm screwed as I have and unity-launcher-impl-3 implementation for unity8-private
<mzanetti> yeah.... so why use unity8-private all
<didrocks> and a unity-launcher-impl-2 for unity8
<mzanetti> at all
<didrocks> mzanetti: you still need to "hint" you want to install one
<Saviq> mzanetti, it can't only be a virtual one, right, didrocks?
<didrocks> virtual packages are not installed
<didrocks> Saviq: yep :)
<Saviq> that
<mzanetti> ahhh... ok... that was the missing link
<mzanetti> ok. everything clear now
<didrocks> mzanetti: you can't install a virtual package, which one to pick if multiples of them? :)
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> didrocks, random ;)
<didrocks> we all know it always work! ;)
<mzanetti> didrocks: I would have assumed that all providers of unity-launcher-impl-2 would show up and update-alternatives or the like would ask me which one I want
<Saviq> mzanetti, update-alternatives is unrelated :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, since you can't have two of unity-launcher-impl-2 installed at the same time
<Saviq> mzanetti, as they conflict
<mzanetti> like for example phonon backends
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, that would happen
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then you couldn't just go "apt-get install unity8"
<mzanetti> Saviq: right
<didrocks> mzanetti: doesn't work well when you try to spin an iso :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause you'd have to go "apt-get install unity8 unity8-launcher-implementation unity8-notifications-implementation ..."
<Saviq> mzanetti, the idea is that we have the default impl
<mzanetti> ok... I start to understand reasonings behind those things
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the seed can override
<Saviq> and we Depend: default | some_other, version_x
<Mirv> Kaleo_: yes, saviq tested it, I now proposed those for upload together with the other merge I mentioned
<Kaleo_> Mirv: great
<Kaleo_> Mirv: do you know how long it takes from now to having it in the ouch image?
<Kaleo_> +t
<didrocks> Saviq: exactly, the default is always the first one that apt will pick if we don't have one already seeded/installed
<Mirv> Kaleo_: seb128 promised to upload it already earlier, so I believe we can ping him also now on this updated proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/merge_continued/+merge/173448
<Mirv> Kaleo_: it'd be in tomorrow's builds with luck then
<Cimi> mzanetti, comment it
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. I removed it from 5 places or so until it starts up
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's weird cause I remember to comment everything here locally...
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, it's on my todo but I got busy, I wouldn't say no if didrocks or the day patch pilot would handle it ... will try to have a look today otherwise
<mzanetti> Cimi: but then the calendar just says white
<didrocks> same, I'll try to get to it if I get a chance
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... I had trunk for some reason... works with your branch
<Kaleo_> Mirv: great
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah ok :)
<Mirv> yeah, I'd have qtbase and now qtpim uploads tested and ready as well, but I'll wait until someone gets to that qtdeclarative first :)
<Saviq> tvoss, TheMuso, I only just noticed the invite, won't be able to be there before 15 mins
<tvoss> Saviq, ack :) themuso, you about?
<tvoss> mterry, ping
<mterry> tvoss, i just guessed on a time for you
<mterry> tvoss, should have thought of pinging you first  ;)
<tvoss> mterry, the time is okay-ish, but: a day ahead would help me :) Can we move the meeting to Tuesday?
<mterry> tvoss, sure
<tvoss> mterry, thx :)
<tvoss> Saviq, TheMuso does not seem to be around, will reschedule the meeting
<Saviq> guys, I gotta skip standup, got a guy coming to fix my cool
<paulliu> mhr3: I found that there's no resulttype in your branch? How do I get that value?
<paulliu> mhr3: should I add that by myself in categoryresults.cpp?
<mzanetti> dednick: standup
<mzanetti> Saviq: will you join?
<greyback> Cimi: standup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, <Saviq> guys, I gotta skip standup, got a guy coming to fix my cool
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: standup
<greyback> nic-doffay: standup?
<Saviq> greyback, nic's out
<greyback> Saviq: ta
<greyback> kgunn: any link to XMir debug doc?
<Saviq> dednick, conflict on indicators-client branch
<kgunn> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/mir/add_xmir_debug_guide/+merge/173260
<greyback> kgunn: thanks
<kgunn> greyback: only a start....if you have something to add...feel free :)
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<mhr3> paulliu, hardcode it to 0, there's no need for dash nor scopes to know
<greyback> kgunn:  noticed a few typos, hope you don't mind
 * greyback really needs to eat something today
<kgunn> greyback: aboslutely...let me have it
<greyback> kgunn: added as MR comment.
<kgunn> greyback: great...go eat
 * greyback eating
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
 * Saviq has a new mobo and heatsink... still hot as hell...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: get some AC ¿ :D
<Saviq> :P
<Saviq> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client/revision/101 should be a separate MR against trunk
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i thought it probably should. i'll revert it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, leave it in
<Saviq> mzanetti, just noticed you took it off the MR, last response from me just went out
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, not on purpose... just clicked "reply" instead of "reply all"
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're actually *clicking*? ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> yes, sometimes I do
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> my left hand is just used to Ctrl+Shift+r already
<mzanetti> hmm... its actually even easier in kmail... its just "a"
 * mzanetti tries to remember
<nic-doffay> Saviq, re the scrolling container. Would it make sense to make this a separate SDK or something specific to the option selector? If it's the latter I can just move it out...
<nic-doffay> *separate SDK component.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it shouldn't be specific for the option selector, it should be generic for any component inheriting the Expandable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which right now in the SDK would only be the Option Selector
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the messaging entries in the indicators would be another
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool, I'll chat further to the sdk guys about the specifics.
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't we need something like "type" role in QuickListModelInterface?
<Saviq> mzanetti, like for the separator at least
<mzanetti> Saviq: afaik we won't have such things in the first iteration. Thats because I removed all those properties again
<Saviq> mzanetti, not even separators? please make sure that's the case
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, my proposal had a groupId
<Saviq> dednick, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/726/? same error again
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that could paint separators between different groups
<Saviq> dednick, it did install indicator-battery this time
<pstolowski> bschaefer: morning!
<bschaefer> pstolowski, hello!
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think that'd not be flexible enough
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... probably right... just thought a bit more about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: so yes, in the long run we'd need that
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks for another look at my MP! can you top-approve today?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and IIRC that's how it is now - you can just add a separator anywhere you like
<bschaefer> pstolowski, yup! any changes?
 * bschaefer digs up MP
<pstolowski> bschaefer: nope. https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity/no-click-preview-for-apps/+merge/172787
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, let's get to it when we need i
<Saviq> t
<bschaefer> pstolowski, awesome, approved :)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks!
<bschaefer> np!
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there fewer entries in the launcher now?
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey, the most hated behavior about to be disabled, it's ready to land ^ :)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. thats weird. succeeded earlier.
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... shouldn't be
<dednick> Saviq: maybe a instability rather than "not working"
<Saviq> dednick, it didn't run the indicators_client suite
<didrocks> pstolowski: \o/
<Saviq> dednick, we only enable that suite manually (with "Rebuild") now
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<didrocks> pstolowski: autopilot tests are compatible?
<Saviq> dednick, as otherwise we'd just fail
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, its the same as the released version
<mzanetti> Saviq: the new animation makes it look a bit less indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, was tricked
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah there is a new animation
<Saviq> mzanetti, like the fact that the last and first two items fold ~together?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... I mean the one with the fading out icons... as opposed the stack I had in the first revision
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, is it on purpose then that the first and last two items fold almost together?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> feels inconsistent to me...
<Saviq> but hey
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> meh, the range for delegate creation is harder than i expected
<tsdgeos> dumb optimist me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not ultra hard
<tsdgeos> but there's more parts of the code that expect that if nothing changed you don't need to care about culling/unculling the items
<tsdgeos> and now i do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> i'm almost there
<mzanetti> ultra hard :)
<tsdgeos> but still need to fix a few small issues with my example qml code
<Saviq> mzanetti, 178	+ * Note: If an item is not contained in the launcher yet, calling this without an index
<Saviq> 179	+ * will fail to pin the item.
<Saviq> mzanetti, should just pin at the end
<Saviq> mzanetti, is what happens now
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok...makes sense
 * mzanetti fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, 186	+ * Note: In case the according application is running, it will only
<Saviq> 187	+ * disappear once the application is closed. In this case, this
<Saviq> 188	+ * operation just unpins the item.
<dednick> Saviq: runs from installer on my box. no idea why it's failing
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's too much, I'd say - it should really only say "it might be delayed for different reasons"
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixing
<Saviq> dednick, do you want access to a machine today to test, or tomorrow?
<pstolowski> didrocks: I think so, but you know whom to attack if there are new failues.. ;)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, that would be usefull
<didrocks> pstolowski: hehe, sure!
<Saviq> dednick, you want to try and tackle it today?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> fginther, could we have a jenkins machine unhooked for dednick to debug some autopilot issues?
<fginther> Saviq, sure, i386 or amd64?
<Saviq> dednick, ↑?
<dednick> fginther: amd64 please
<Saviq> dednick, fginther I'd suggest i386 :)
<Saviq> dednick, as you can then get http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy/817/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<Saviq> dednick, and test on the packages the builder came up with
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, btw, if you look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/726/console
<Saviq> dednick, the lines prefixed with +
<Saviq> dednick, are usually the command lines run
<fginther> dednick, ps-saucy-server-i386-3 is all yours
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's the IP to naartije? naartjie? naartje?
<Saviq> dednick, so if you follow those, you should be able to get to where jenkins fails
<mzanetti> Saviq: .0.6
<Saviq> dednick, so you can ssh to ubuntu@10.97.0.6
<Saviq> dednick, and then from that ps-saucy-server-i386-3 should resolve
<Saviq> fginther, it's down, though, is it?
<Saviq> $ ssh ps-saucy-server-i386-3
<Saviq> ssh: connect to host ps-saucy-server-i386-3 port 22: No route to host
<dednick> Saviq: ya, getting that as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, for 186	+ * Note: In case the according application is running, the actual removal of the
<Saviq> 187	+ * item will be delayed
<fginther> dednick, now try it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant that "in case .... is running" is a detail I don't think makes sense to mention there
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. it's the backend's decision when will it remove the item
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah. sorry
<mzanetti> yeah, changing
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't be
<dednick> fginther: yep, working now
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok with this: * Note: The actual removal of the item might be delayed in certain circumstances.
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, QuickListModelInterface::roleNames creates the list every time, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, 289	+} // unity
<Saviq> 290	+} // shell
<Saviq> 291	+} // launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, reverse
<Saviq> mzanetti, why do we have MockLauncherModel::pin, ::requestRemove, ::quickListActionInvoked, ::findApp, if we're not testing it in lp:unity-api?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean why do we have them implemented
<Saviq> same for MockQuickListModel
<mzanetti> Saviq: there needs to be something so that the test if the function exists succeed. But yeah... the logic in the mocks is probably not that useful...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just { } should be enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an indent issue in test_quicklist_model_roles_data() with the brackets
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, do we actually want test_pinning and test_remove there
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that would need to go if the mock code goes away
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know it's tempting to put them there :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but those tests ideally should not test behaviours
<Saviq> mzanetti, as they can be different per implementation
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, I will remove those from notifications probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you want to push it through today/tonight? or shall we wait until tomorrow morning just in case?
<mzanetti> Saviq: just in case of what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, in case they both don't merge before daily release takes over
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... hmm... if you think tomorrow would be safer, I'm fine with that...
<Saviq> mzanetti, what I mean is "do you want to go away and have your evening or do we want to push it through and you'll be around in case something needs tweaking?"
<Saviq> mzanetti, your call
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm fine here
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so for unity-api I'm +1 after the last few tweaks
<Saviq> mzanetti, same for launcher-backend it seems, just a few last tweaks remaining
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I think everything fixed and pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5855854/
<mzanetti> dammit
<Saviq> mzanetti, _data() indentation is inconsistent with brackets, but I'll let it slide ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: can fix it, np
<Saviq> k
<mhr3> Saviq, btw now that scopes have the formfactor prop, could you guys set it to somewhere?
<mhr3> to something...
<Saviq> mhr3, k, will do
<Saviq> mhr3, it's on the Scope class, right?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<mhr3> Saviq, should affect the apps lens at least
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, now it should be ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, here's my last comment for launcher-backend https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189/comments/388094
<Saviq> mzanetti, I've approved unity-api, will be back in 1/2 hr to see what's what and make sure unity8 lands
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks!
<fginther> dednick, still using that VM?
<dednick> fginther: yep
<fginther> dednick, ok, just checking
<dednick> fginther: i'll let you know when i'm done
<fginther> dednick, thx
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, h
<mterry> i
<kgunn> mterry: hey...just curious...wrt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<dednick> fginther: ping
<kgunn> i know you are a N7 user
<kgunn> any caveats there ?
<fginther> dednick, hello
<dednick> fginther: hi. do you know how to turn on the debug logging in autopilot?
<kgunn> e.g. "this doesn't work on N7" :)
<mterry> kgunn, yes, those are instructions I was following to try to get N7 to work, (and theoretically would let it work), but when I got to the end, nothing showed on screen after all
<fginther> dednick, 'autopilto run -v -v test-suite' I think
<mterry> kgunn, so "this doesn't work on N7, but it should and I don't know why not"
<dednick> fginther: thanks, that did it
<dednick> Saviq: figured out the AP issue. the indicators-client app is starting at a negative x/y which is screwing with the pointer. Dont know why it's starting at that position though :(
<Saviq> dednick, ugh!
<Saviq> dednick, I thought the window was quite small in the videos...
<Saviq> but wouldn't have guessed
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. me too. i've been screwing around with object introspection for the last few hours before i found that out.
<Saviq> dednick, is the window set up the same way as in main.cpp for unity8?
<dednick> except for the explicit size, i think so.
<dednick> I'm trying it with explicit sizing and see how it goes.
<dednick> Saviq: have to check it in detail some more
<dednick> Saviq: AP specifies an explicit size for the window in unity8. Also the grid size.
<Saviq> dednick, right, that might be what's helping (we need that for testing for different devices)
<Saviq> dednick, but obviously it should work fine without
<dednick> Saviq: i think unity8 is also started frameless.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but that shouldn't be an issue
<dednick> Saviq: but yeah. not sure why either would change anything. it's not position related, it's all about size.
<Saviq> veebers, ping
<veebers> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> veebers, hey, we're trying to get a job like so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/815/parameters/?
<Saviq> veebers, working with two test suites (note there's unity8 and indicators_client)
<Saviq> veebers, dednick just found out the window in indicators_client is laid out at negative geometry
<Saviq> veebers, which makes the tests fail 'cause the input can't reach the right coords
<Saviq> veebers, would you have time to investigate? or even have a ready-made solution?
<veebers> Saviq: I can have a look today and see what I can find
<Saviq> veebers, one thing dednick's not doing in the indicators_client suite is that he's not setting the geometry explicitly in autopilot
<Saviq> veebers, which we're doing for unity8 (which tests fine
<veebers> Saviq: sure, cheers that gives me a good starting place
<Saviq> veebers, so that could probably be one solution - but then it'd be surprising if that's really required
<Saviq> dednick, and you man go away
<veebers> Saviq: I've been meaning to look closer at the geometry/setup of the tests, so this will be the start :-)
<Saviq> veebers, yup, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: nw
<dednick> veebers, Saviq: ta
<veebers> Hi dednick :-)
<dednick> veebers: Hi :)
<dednick> veebers: just ran a test on jenkins, looks like setting explicit geo in qt fixes the issue
<dednick> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/735/testReport/junit/indicators_client.tests.test_battery/TestDisplayMenus/test_auto_bright_switch_with_mouse_/
<dednick> it got further
<veebers> dednick: ah ok. I'll look into the setup and need for the geo etc. today
<dednick> veebers: thanks
<Saviq> veebers, one more question - I'm trying to build a minimal VirtualBox VM we could use for autopilot / UI tests that would not take your host over
<Saviq> veebers, everything seems almost fine except that autopilot errors out with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5856659/
<Saviq> veebers, any idea what I'm missing
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> veebers, I could get you a more complete and verbose log from autopilot if it'd help
<dednick> Saviq: now indicators-battery-service is seg-faulting :)
<Saviq> dednick, right
<dednick> Saviq: which means i'm going to bed
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> dednick, go to sleep! veebers is having a look at the autopilot issue
<dednick> Saviq: ok. the remaining issue i think is because indicators-battery-service is not running on jenkins (it crashes on startup), so the indicator menu isn't being populated.
<dednick> veebers: ^
<Saviq> dednick, you sorted out the geometry?
<Saviq> dednick, by explicitly sizing in autopilot?
<dednick> Saviq: setting it explicitly fixes, but not auto
<Saviq> dednick, right
<dednick> Saviq: the fix is in a debug branch at the moment. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-client.jenkins-debug/+merge/173563
<Saviq> dednick, k
<dednick> fginther: i'm done with the VM.
<fginther> dednick, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: that's odd, I'll take a look at it now
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-09
<Saviq> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> morning Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, any idea about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy/850/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:H05set_package_version not found in hooks
<mzanetti> Saviq: not seen yet... let me check existing hooks
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw dh_install: usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks/Unity/Launcher/libMockLauncherPlugin.so exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Saviq> dh_install: usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks/Unity/Launcher/qmldir exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<mzanetti> ok. I'll fix that
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it might've changed with fginther adding our local repo yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean the hook
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... seems so
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh crap... thats a mess
<Saviq> mzanetti, :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: the jobs pull hooks from 3 different sources
<Saviq> eek
 * mzanetti is not going to clean this up now...
<mzanetti> I'll try to just remove the set_version hook from the mediumtests job
<mzanetti> not possible :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, who do we have in our timezone that could help us fix?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thats actually a problem... there is no QE in europe timezone any more
<Saviq> right :/
<mzanetti> well, vrruiz is, but he's mostly busy with webapp stuff
<Saviq> yeah, we're hiring for that, probably, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, that missing hook comes from a branch owned by fginther
<mzanetti> Saviq: and that branch is pulled in the builder jobs but not in the others
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm trying to pull the hook from there and add it to where it belongs. the real hooks package
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, why can't you remove it btw?
<mzanetti> because they are inherited from upstream jobs
<Saviq> mzanetti, which are configured autmagically
<mzanetti> and if I remove it upstream it won't bump the version number any more
<mzanetti> which would cause the local repository to break I'd assume
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's probably for that (it needs to mangle the changelog to actually do a release)
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, did qmluitests get the local repo added, too?
 * mzanetti checks, but I would assume no
<mzanetti> Saviq: qmltests does not use the inherited hook list
<mzanetti> Saviq: because that's a specific job for unity8 so it has the required unity8 hooks hardcoded
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, we should add the one that adds the local repo, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: guess so, yes... let me first fix the mediumtests one.
<mzanetti> btw. why is our code coverage dropping like crazy?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, are you looking at -ci or at -autolanding?
<mzanetti> both... right now autolanding
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyways, indicators-client isn't tested well yet
<mzanetti> oh right... that was my problem child already when I was in the apps team
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we're taking it over and we'll be improving that
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least the QML part
<Cimi> mzanetti, how about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5857753/
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, somehow we started gathering coverage for tests again, need to fix that to get some real-ish numbers
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's this?
<Cimi> mzanetti, instead of clearing the model
<Cimi> mzanetti, I push/append
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. give me a minute for my current task, then I'll re-review
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a WIP
<Cimi> mzanetti, like, this works but I believe there might be flaws
<Cimi> mzanetti, like if you clear also the buffer and remain with one or two items, will it scroll?
<Cimi> maybe since onCurrentIndex should populate the sides...
<Cimi> might have to test
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok... yeah, I can give it a closer look in a few. Not sure either how the thing behaves in that situations
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's the corner cases indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, when something changes currentDate or maximum/minimum
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/add-missing-hooks/+merge/173668
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not entirely sure if fginther will be happy about this... but the current state doesn't work either... So I'd say we go for it and if fginther doesn't like it, I'll help him finding a proper solution
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we need to unblock
<mzanetti> (I think this is the proper solution though)
<Saviq> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... once this landed, I need to update the pbuilderjenkins package in the mediumtests vm's. Then it should work again
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: as usual, I forgot to release. Could you approve this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/relase-new-hooks/+merge/173670
<Saviq> mzanetti, UNRELEASED ok
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> huh? didn't I release
<mzanetti> one sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: now
<Saviq> mzanetti, saucy ok?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the previous ones are raring
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... there hasn't been a release in a while...
<Saviq> k
<mzanetti> Cimi: this seems broken:
<mzanetti> +        while (i < calendarModel.count && calendarModel.get(i).monthStart < minimumDate) {
<mzanetti> +            calendarModel.remove(0)
<mzanetti> +            i++
<mzanetti> +        }
<mzanetti> Cimi: you do a get(i++) and a remove(0).
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems like you're skipping every second one
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed
<Cimi> mmm
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I can reproduce it now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shoot
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: go to the music lens
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: drag it a little bit up, so that most of the header is hidden
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but not all of it. the thick sepearator should still be visible
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on the phone, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then drag it to the right (moving content to the right, which would get you to the lens on the left, if there would be one)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the header will come back
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: release, and drag again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the header will come down a bit more
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and with every drag it goes further down. once it reaches the bottom of the screen the whole lens is messed up and ever interaction breaks it more
<tsdgeos> blame qreal :D
<mzanetti> haha
 * mzanetti blames qreal
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> i had this before
<tsdgeos> thought it was fixed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its an image from yesterday morning
<mzanetti> *boom*
<Saviq> yowza
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, my header just went far down, it's just GONE! ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the content went up, it's GONE, too :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. thats the one :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: reproducable with the left/rightmost lens
<Saviq> mzanetti, made it with Home, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've seen it once there. but way harder to reproduce there
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, slide the header a little out the screen and tap on search. sometimes it'll come in without moving/clipping the listview
<mzanetti> it == the search field
<tsdgeos> yeah can repro the thing
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> will work on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, if you can reproduce it, isn't that half of the win?
<tsdgeos> does pphablet-flash give me a flipped image already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's the same code - showHeader()
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: imagine you couldn't reproduce it and it happens randomly... that would suck
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we need any adjustment on run_on_Device or just works?
<mhr3_> Saviq, the osk doesn't seem to work with latest image, known?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well one could say it happens randomly since on the PC it works :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mhr3_> Saviq, well, in the scope views
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, OSK is broken
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: run_on_device is already adusted for flipped images
<mhr3_> Saviq, any workaround?
<Saviq> mhr3_, 'fraid not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greatz
 * tsdgeos goes to pay some taxes while the newer image is being downloaded
<Saviq> mhr3_, bug #1199150
<ubot5> bug 1199150 in touch-preview-images "search lens disappeared when hitting any key on OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199150
<mhr3_> thx
<nic-doffay> Saviq, for the container of the expandable, should the expanding call set a property on the container which is a child? This is specifically for the animations and all.
<nic-doffay> expanding signal sorry
<nic-doffay> Am I making sense?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you lost me at "container which is a child" :D
<nic-doffay> Let me pastebin a quick example.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's an example minus everything else of what I meant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5857906/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sure
<Saviq> nic-doffay, only you don't need (Item expandable)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can use "sender"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<Saviq> I _think_?
<nic-doffay> I also obviously have to set the Container in the expandable.
<Cimi> mzanetti, with get(0) should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/5857909/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, you need to pass it, I thought sender is available, but apparently it isn't
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so basically the OptionSelector now works whether there's a scrollable container as a parent or not.
<nic-doffay> Since this Container is another optional component.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, and ideally it still should work without the Container
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what it does atm.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, however what class should the expandable be passed into that signal as?
<nic-doffay> Item is a bit vague.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ListItem.Expandable, probably, when you introduce it :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, don't optimize prematurely
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what base feature would ListItem.Expandable have that the OptionSelector doesn't though?
<nic-doffay> I'm assuming you mean for the ListItem.Expandable to be a base class for all of these?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it can be inherited by other components
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hmm
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just the expanding logic?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should have `real collapsedHeight`, `real expandedHeight`, `bool expanded` at least
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just think which would be common between the OptionSelector and the expanding Message items you did before
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not like I can tell you from the top of my head what would that be :)
<Saviq> paulliu, ping
<mzanetti> Cimi: haven't tested it, but looks better, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the best way to get more output from a qmlscene?
<nic-doffay> Something (nothing) unexplained is happening.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, onPropertyChanged: console.log("something") usually
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can also run the debugger in QtCreator
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I mean the qmlscene isn't even coming up for weird reasons.
<nic-doffay> Need to find out why.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, does your top-level object have dimensions?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, basically what I did was change that Item in the pastebin  I sent you to an OptionSelector, now nothing runs.
<nic-doffay> Obviously an item won't have an expanded property.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sorry, quite busy now, we've failed miserably at a review yesterday
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how so?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not you, /me and mzanetti
<Saviq> but mostly me
<nic-doffay> :(
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> the launcher-backend ones?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, the dee filtermodel
<Saviq> mzanetti, it broke _everything_ in the dash
<Saviq> on the device, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... weird. I ran it on the device tho... seemed to work
<Saviq> mzanetti, it "works", but there's no data in Home other than apps, and no Installed in Apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, not to mention icons and titles and such are broken everywhere
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, have a moment to check something out?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hit me
<nic-doffay> Weird problem where I'm passing something to a signal but as soon as I change the class from Item to the class nothing works.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selector
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if you take a look at ScrollableExpansionContainer.qml in modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems
<nic-doffay> You'll see an OptionSelector is passed from a signal.
<nic-doffay> When this is an Item everything works properly.
<nic-doffay> However obviously the class needs to be passed in to properly access the variable.
<nic-doffay> Running test.qml in modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems you'll see what I mean.
<nic-doffay> No output, nothing.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is no ScrollableExpansionContainer
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, whoops one sec.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, pushed again.
<paulliu> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, thanks for spotting the video breakage... there's actually more of that elsewhere... am fixing now
<Saviq> paulliu, it was an epic review fail on my part
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. I just fix the video lens to test my branch. :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: this looks really scary
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what do you want to achieve with this?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and why is this a signal?
<mzanetti> to me this doesn't make any sense at all
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, this container will handle scrolling for expandable SDK components.
<nic-doffay> The signal is sent from the expandable component.
<Saviq> paulliu, can you please include this diff in your MP http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5858043/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... signals are supposed to be used when a component wants to emit something to the outside. not getting something from the outside
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also, why don't you just use a flickable then where you embed the other component that needs to be scrolled?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you have a spec how things should look like in the end? I'm having a hard time following what you want to do with this
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, there aren't any specs I'm aware of.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, let me forward you something though...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you have mail.
<tsdgeos> whattt
<tsdgeos> now i can repro the header problem on the pc too
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> btw do you guys get the images of "Music" in either pc or desktop?
<tsdgeos> i'm just getting empty ubuntu shapes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: Cimi: greyback: MacSlow: dednick: all :D↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, we broke it yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixing now
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not seen that issue yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, greyback, MacSlow, dednick, all: unping
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> "unping"
 * MacSlow notes that term in his memory
<greyback> E_POP_EMPTY_STACK
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: still don't get it... what is the use case for this? if I have an expanding component, why wouldn't it be expanded to what it needs to be?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the idea is that this container can be used for any expanding component instead of coding it separately for each.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah. so the expanding component itself would always be expanded, but just clipped by the container?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, no.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the expanding item would call the container which would in turn set the expansion on the expanding item and handle the animation and movement
<nic-doffay> does that make any sense?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not for me... but according to this mail it does make sense for Saviq. So I must be missing something here.
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> what should I say
<mzanetti> thats how it is :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haha
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the height animation could happen in the Expandable base component itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you know what the whole deal is about?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, an item in a list
<Saviq> mzanetti, the item is expandable, i.e. it can change its height
<mzanetti> yeah. so far I'm good
<Saviq> mzanetti, but when it expands, it should be limited to the list's height
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it should be scrolled into view
<mzanetti> what's the "list" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, anything, a ListView, say
<mzanetti> oh... I see...
<Saviq> mzanetti, and an item in that ListView needs to be able to expand
<mzanetti> the scrolling thing is interesting.
<Saviq> mzanetti, and when it does, it needs to be constrained to the ListView's height
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then scroll it into view
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, when the item is smaller than the ListView
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be minimal travel
<Saviq> to show that whole item
<mzanetti> ok... I start to understand...
<mzanetti> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the ListView needs to know the item's expanded and collapsed heights
<Saviq> mzanetti, and change them accordingly
<Saviq> mzanetti, I might've overcomplicated things in the email, too :)
<mzanetti> why would the listview need to know both sizes?
<mzanetti> ah no... the listview is the one to scroll
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok... so the naming ScrollableExpansionContainer is the first misleading thing. I thought the content in there needs to scroll, not the listview around it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you're right the content within does.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, maybe ScrollableContainer is more reasonable?
<Saviq> mzanetti, how are we re: jenkins?
 * mzanetti checks (should work by now)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I ran a mediumtests job manually and it worked
<Saviq> mzanetti, k thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: but wouldn't we need to have our own ListView implementation to support this kind of stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, why?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we just need to have a channel of communication between the Flickable / Scrollable and the Expandables
<mzanetti> but where is the code that scrolls the flickable?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the expandable itself?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, in the Flickable
<Saviq> mzanetti, it knows which Expandable it needs to scroll to
<Saviq> mzanetti, because the Expandable will signal Scrollable.RequestExpansion(self) (pseudo code)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's what it currently does.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah... so we're not talking about a flickable that uses those components... but another flickable inside the list
<Saviq> mzanetti, then, the Scrollable will map to its own coordinates and scroll accordingly, animating the height in parallel (that can happen either in Scrollable directly or the Expandable could have  a Behavior, but that could be wasteful when you only ever animate one Expandable at a time)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum?
<mzanetti> where would you place such a component? do you have an example?
<mzanetti> I really dont see the usefulness of such a thing (except maybe the reviews in scopes)
<mzanetti> previews
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, this is the thing.
<nic-doffay> Everyone is debating this.
<nic-doffay> Design doesn't even have a proper mock up yet.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anyways... ignoring that... let me write some pseudocode how I would try to approach the problem
<mzanetti> (besides asking design for clear guidance)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, done that bit already.
<nic-doffay> Any idea about that original issue out of interest?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-scopes/+merge/173698
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858161/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hope that makes somehow sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, re ↑↑↑ http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<Saviq> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/expansion
<mzanetti> Saviq: for that I don't see why we would need such a construct
<mzanetti> Saviq: instead of just placing a normal expanding component into a ListView
<mzanetti> Saviq: and perhaps making the ListView "interactive: contentHeight > height"
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not always a ListView, mind you, it can be as simple as a Column
<Saviq> mzanetti, a Column in a Flickable, that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's actually going to be the more common use, I'd say
<mzanetti> Saviq: s/ListView/Flickable/
<mhr3_> Saviq, why is the Qt.binding necessary?
<Saviq> mhr3_, otherwise it only sets the value once
<Saviq> mhr3_, whereas with Qt.binding it will update when changed
<Saviq> mhr3_, so when you send dataChanged(i, i, RoleResults), it will update automagically
<mhr3_> clever
<Saviq> mhr3_, we should be able to test by killing the backends, right?
<Saviq> mhr3_, as the Scope object itself won't change, nor the Categories will
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah that makes sense. Cleaner imo
<mhr3_> ok, looks fine to me, but perhaps it'd be better to add also the s/column_/.../ changes?
<mhr3_> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> mhr3_, prereq
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'd suggest merging it in, one won't work without the other, will it?
<Saviq> mhr3_, works fine, it fixes two different issues
<Saviq> mhr3_, with the prerequisite apps and videos will get fixed
<Saviq> mhr3_, with my MP only the "peeking" into other scopes is being fixed
<mhr3_> ah, ok, i thought that the raw model is still used by some of the renderers
<Saviq> mhr3_, we need to re-search after the scope is reconnected after it's killed, right?
<mhr3_> Saviq, yea
<Saviq> mhr3_, 'cause now my model is updated, but the results are not
<Saviq> mhr3_, k, separate MP then
<Saviq> mhr3_, "m_unityScope->Search(m_searchQuery.toStdString());" is missing the callback, right?
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'm just looking at that, and that should make sure that a re-search happens
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, but there's no callback?
<mhr3_> not sure why it doesn't
<mhr3_> Saviq, right, but no biggie
<Saviq> mhr3_, should work anyway?
<mhr3_> yep
<mhr3_> there'll be one missed searchFinished signal, don't think shell uses it anyway yet
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh noes! the hooks are there now, but one of them fails to execute
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;(
<mzanetti> Saviq: I fear we need fginther for this
<mzanetti> only he know what this stuff is supposed to do
<Saviq> it's a fail day if I know one
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay now that I think of it again... I'm not sure the "constrain height to Scrollable's height" I described should actually happen
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you please confirm with ckpringle what should happen with "overflow"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, because if we enable scrolling *inside* the Expandable in case of overflow, it kind of conflicts with the fact that you should be able to scroll to the other items
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the "expand in place" pattern
<mzanetti> Saviq: I might have found the issue on jenkins... next test running...
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm busy waiting on confirmation about the actual expandable item too.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, get busy prodding, then! :D
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I've been doing.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah! thats exactly what I meant
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean flicking within another Flickable?
<mzanetti> I mean... there might be use cases for such a thing. as I said, the DashPreview would be one.
<mzanetti> but really not for such components as this is intended for
<mzanetti> only if the content will always expand to fullscreen
<sil2100> mhr3_: ping!
<mhr3_> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> mhr3_: who's the guy I should pester related to Unity dash Previews?
<sil2100> mhr3_: you guys or dednick? (or someone else even?)
<mhr3_> sil2100, what is the pestering about?
<sil2100> mhr3_: failing AP tests of course!
<sil2100> What else should I pester about? :)
<mhr3_> sil2100, the same thing as on friday?
<mhr3_> it wasn't really failing preview but failing dbus
<mhr3_> probably cause of udev
<sil2100> Not sure if the same, since I was out on Friday, but there's a lot of preview tests failing
<sil2100> I see most failures look hm, sane: MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on DashView.preview_displaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know what this error means? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy/872/console
<dandrader> random jenkins failure or do we have to do something?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. I'm working on it. I just had a successful build again
<mzanetti> dandrader: with a bit of luck you should be able to autoland again in a few minutes
<kgunn> Saviq: hey, nic-doffay and i were just chatting....wondering if we might want to pick
<kgunn> one of the scopes to actually tie up to the
<kgunn> option expander as an example to try to drive some feedback
<kgunn> i thought you might have one in mind ?
<Saviq> kgunn, there's no backends hooked up yet
<Saviq> kgunn, nic-doffay so just work with any of them
<Saviq> off of dummy data
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ see who joined? ;
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> fginther: \o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I think I just solved it :D
<kgunn> nic-doffay: can you just go for it for say "music"
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther probably saw that you did :)
<Saviq> fginther, that's why he joined ;)
<fginther> uh oh
<fginther> mzanetti, Saviq, I'm scared to ask what's going on :-)
<Saviq> fginther, see all the red https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-autolanding/ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/ ? ;P
<mzanetti> fginther: hehe
<mzanetti> fginther: short summary:
<mzanetti> the enabling of the local ppa broke mediumtests jobs
<mzanetti> fginther: what I did:
<fginther> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mzanetti> I merged the 2 hooks needed for the local ppa into pbuilderjenkins so we don't have to pull them from your bzr branch
<mzanetti> fginther: then I modified the mediumtests jobs to receive the additional parameters required by those hooks
<mzanetti> fginther: seems to work again now
<fginther> mzanetti, oh, that sounds good
<nic-doffay> kgunn, is there a design doc for easy reference?
<mzanetti> fginther: still to do: get rid of your bzr branch and switch existing builders to use hooks from pbuilderjenkins
<mzanetti> fginther: I hope I did not mess up something else :/
<mzanetti> but it looks good now
<fginther> mzanetti, I should have thought about that yesterday
<fginther> mzanetti, very cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: fginther: Victory! https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/remove-unused-file/+merge/173568
<mzanetti> merged ^^
<fginther> mzanetti, nice. thanks for fixing
<mzanetti> dandrader: you should be able to merge your stuff now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector those images show exactly that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<nic-doffay> ta
<kgunn> nic-doffay: yep....was going to paste the same
<Saviq> dednick, paulliu standup
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, trying out
<mzanetti> fginther: I did some more research regarding jenkins slowness and updated our doc
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks, I'll take a look when I get a moment to breathe
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> fginther: not in a hurry with this... just wanted to let you know
<Saviq> fginther, btw, are any of the ps-saucy-server- machines unhooked?
 * Saviq doesn't get the "are offline" messages :P
<fginther> Saviq, yes, i386-3 is. I'll get it updated and back online in a few minutes
<Saviq> fginther, right, nothing that involves us, we're using amd64 :)
<fginther> Saviq, yes, the amd64 ones are all enabled
<mzanetti> Saviq: FYI: we're using i386 for mediumtests
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, ok, I was looking at qmluitests
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kgunn the music scope in that link?
<nic-doffay> All I see is the option selector!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what are you looking for in that spec?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just put some dummy data in
<kgunn> nic-doffay: i think that's people
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i fixed the show header thing, but the test is extremely unstable when run against 5.0 (works fine against my self compiled 5.1)
<tsdgeos> what do we do? commit the fix with the test commented?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes please
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: ähi
<larsu> ugh, stupid ä key
<dednick> larsu: :) hey. having a bit of troulble with the indicators-client autopilot tests on jenkins.
<dednick> larsu: the indicator-battery process doesnt run and when started, it just segfaults.
<dednick> larsu: works on my desktop though
<larsu> dednick: lol, we're still using indicator-battery?
<larsu> dednick: got a backtrace?
<mzanetti> larsu: just out of curiosity. what else would we use?
<larsu> mzanetti: indicator-power, the one we use on the desktop. I hacked up battery before the first phone demo so that we had a battery indicator at all
<larsu> (indicator-power wasn't compatible with the new stuff back then)
<mzanetti> larsu: ah ok.. didn't know. is it compatible with our stuff now?
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5858481/
<larsu> mzanetti: should be, but I don't know if it already supports the phone profile
<dednick> larsu: doesnt look very useful
<mzanetti> ok. thanks
<larsu> mzanetti: doesn't look like it. But adding that to indicator-power is probably more worthwhile than fixing battery
<dednick> larsu: no, indicator-power doesnt have a phone profile
<larsu> dednick: ugh, no debug symbols
<dednick> larsu: we're also using indicator-time instead of indicator-datetime
<larsu> dednick: but a warning: "failed to query backlight devices"
<larsu> dednick: I know, same story there
<dednick> larsu: VM
<larsu> these things were never meant for long time use
<dandrader> mzanetti,  https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/social-preview-bindings/+merge/173041 <- that was a funny one. CI set it to "Merged" and then back to "Need Review" :D
<mzanetti> dandrader: not entirely sure if this is really funny :D
<larsu> dednick: where does the latest code for indicator-battery live?
<dednick> larsu: indicator-power/phablet i think
 * larsu has a vague recollection of putting it into some +junk branch
<larsu> dednick: thanks
<FernandoMiguel> howdy
<FernandoMiguel> anyone can point me in the direction of debugging unity ?
<FernandoMiguel> doing $ killall -9 unity-panel-service every few minutes, is no longer an option :(
<mzanetti> fginther: I think we need the local repository also for ci, not only autolanding. Could you enable that for us?
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu1 on ubuntu 13.10
<fginther> mzanetti, hmm, that should be also work
<fginther> mzanetti, hmmm
<mzanetti> fginther: oh... not sure where I was looking
<mzanetti> seems there, yes. sorry for the noise
<larsu> dednick: that brightness warning seems to be the issue. Whoever wrote that code doesn't check for NULL in the case that the brightness devices can't be found
<dednick> larsu: ah. i c
<larsu> dednick: I'll cook up a patch if you'll test it ;)
 * larsu doesn't have a device for testing set up right now
<dednick> larsu: sure. i'll have to test it on jenkins though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you verify https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixShowHeaderHalfShownAtTop/+merge/173727 fixes the bug for you?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on it
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> greyback_: if you can have a look too
<Saviq> mzanetti, gentle reminder:
<Saviq> dh_install: usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks/Unity/Launcher/qmldir exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Saviq> dh_install: usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks/Unity/Launcher/libMockLauncherPlugin.so exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<greyback_> tsdgeos: couldn't you use QSKIP() instead of commenting it all out?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep... just seen it and running a build
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i can, want me to?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: and what bug it it? Could you attach it to the MR please?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you open a bug?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I'd prefer it, as you get "Skip" prints to remind you the test was skipped.
<tsdgeos> greyback_: ↑↑
<Saviq> greyback_, scroll so that thick separator is half-on screen, scroll to the sides
<greyback_> thanks
<Saviq> greyback_, → full breakage
<Saviq> it's starts to behave like The Incredible Machines
<Saviq> dednick, hey, you getting anywhere with autopilot?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, does the expandable item only exist for pre expanded lists?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, rephrase please
<dednick> Saviq: yep. jenkins is using a vm which has no backlight interface, causing the battery indicator to crash and test to fail. larsu fixing up a patch for me to test.
<dednick> Saviq: can reproduce on local VM
<Saviq> dednick, awesome
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you mean contained vs. full-width; expanding vs. expanded, all 4 combinations should be possible
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I meant.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you would the expanding option be treated with mouse clicks though?
<nic-doffay> If an item is expanded then it shouldn't be able to be selected and collapse the list...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if "expandable: false", you can't collapse
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I meant so it will only be available for non-expandable lists?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, collapsing? yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but expandable: false is just a simple constraint on top of the regular expandable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which results in it being always full-height
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<nic-doffay> but that's not what I meant.
<nic-doffay> I'm probably not explaining myself properly.
<nic-doffay> Imagine this scenario:
<nic-doffay> There is an entire list which is collapsible. If it's full of expanding items would the only way to collapse the list be to select the header one?
<nic-doffay> Thinking of the OptionSelector right now.
<nic-doffay> Which would be full of expanding icons.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, because at the moment the option selector selects options.
<nic-doffay> It's a bit counter intuitive if that feature is disabled in it imo.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, tapping outside of the item would collapse it, too
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and according to the spec actually scrolling the view would, too
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool I'll read it closer.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the thing that installs the dependencies .deb when running ./build wants me to remove libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop and install libunity-scopes-json-def-phone
<tsdgeos> i've said no :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can install it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just used build-time
<dandrader> greyback_,  do you know where /system/bin/ubuntuappmanager comes from?
<dandrader> (the repo)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<greyback_> dandrader: sorry no. That's inside the android chroot, no idea where that comes from. sergiusens?
<dandrader> greyback_, yes, it's in the chroot
<tsdgeos> it's from the qt-ubuntu thing, no?
<tsdgeos> ricmm should know afair
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no, qtubuntu is the qt platform abstraction plugin. ubuntuappmanager is the process that talks to surfaceflinger to manipulate stacking etc AFAIU
<greyback_> tsdgeos: nope, nothing to do with qtubuntu. That's ubuntu side
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> still i'd ask ricmm :D
<tsdgeos> greyback_: ok, QSKIPed the test
<greyback_> tsdgeos: thanks.
<tsdgeos> greyback_: it's even a smart QSKIP!
<larsu> dednick: sorry for the delay, was distracted. Patch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-power/phablet-fix-brightness-crash
<larsu> dednick: and a MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-power/phablet-fix-brightness-crash/+merge/173747
<dednick> larsu: ta. will take a look
<FernandoMiguel> is there any # for user support?
<mzanetti> FernandoMiguel: I think you're in the correct channel. But we unity8 people spam the channel so much that unity7 question might drown in the noise :/
<FernandoMiguel> mzanetti: I assume 8 is the next version? I'm on 13.10 :S
<mzanetti> FernandoMiguel: yeah. the phone+tablet+dekstop thing
<FernandoMiguel> okat
<FernandoMiguel> anyone I can bug about this?
<FernandoMiguel> I should affect more users as they join 13.10 testing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/improve-openeffect/+merge/173750
<mzanetti> FernandoMiguel: usually unity7 people are around too. but I haven't seen one of them today yet
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<nic-doffay> Saviq, will get to it soon.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<FernandoMiguel> tips on how to debug it so I can at least file a bug?
<FernandoMiguel> cause saying: it's eating one core, aint enough
 * mzanetti has absolutely no clue about unity7
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> had no idea it changed so much
<FernandoMiguel> guess you guys need a new $
<FernandoMiguel> *#
<mzanetti> FernandoMiguel: its a rewrite. in a differnt language :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, do you think we could somehow suppress the -Wpedantic warnings coming from the private Qt includes used in LVWPH?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm always worried they hide real ones
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: drop the -Wpedantic? :d
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm thinking more about #pragma push  etc
<mzanetti> but I never used that with gcc
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: same here, no pragma magic on my side
 * mzanetti thinks back to the dark days when he had to use msvc :D
<tsdgeos> but i can see what mr google says
<tsdgeos> #pragma GCC diagnostic push
<tsdgeos> #pragma GCC diagnostic ignored "-pedantic"
<tsdgeos> seems should work
<tsdgeos> let's see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, need to #pragma pop it again. just wrap the #include in this. should do
<dednick> larsu: 18	+    devices = g_udev_client_query_by_subsystem (client, "bcklight");
<tsdgeos> sure
<dednick> larsu: did you mean to change to bcklight from backlight?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: approved, will wait for CI before top approving
<larsu> dednick: woah, of course not. I used that to reproduce the crash. Thanks for catching it :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I had to resubmit with a prerequisite https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/improve-openeffect/+merge/173752
<dednick> larsu: :)
<tsdgeos> is anyone else getting this?
<tsdgeos> QFontDatabase: Cannot find font directory '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/fonts' - is Qt installed correctly?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, all of us are getting that
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's qmlplugindump or whatever
<tsdgeos> that's new isn't it?
<larsu> dednick: pushed a patch. Embarrassing :P
<dednick> larsu: cool. happens to everyone :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, dednick added the qmltypes thingie recently
<tsdgeos> aah
<Saviq> Mirv, but yeah, it might be interesting to you, too, just run `qmlplugindump Foo 1` and it will spew out the fonts not found error
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/disablePedanticQtPrivateHeaders/+merge/173755
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: perfect
<larsu> dednick: is that branch set up for automerging?
<dednick> larsu: i have no idea
<dednick> larsu: probably not
<larsu> dednick: ya, that's what I'm thinking as well. I'll merge it manually
<dednick> larsu: actually, it has jenkins ci runs on a previous merge
<larsu> dednick: oh okay. I'll wait a bit then :)
<dednick> larsu: will it automatically be uploaded to the phablet-team ppas? or is a manual trigger?
<dednick> i'm guessing manual
<larsu> dednick: no clue, probably manual, yes
<kenvandine> fginther, when making changes to autolanding in cu2d-config, do you need to update something in jenkins?
<kenvandine> fginther, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/autoland_friends-app_sdk/+merge/173718
<fginther> kenvandine, we usually need to re-deploy the jobs
<kenvandine> that's it though?
<kenvandine> i can do that :)
<kenvandine> or is there another redeploy that you need?
<fginther> kenvandine, nope, just the one. Are you using the deploy-cupstream2distro-config job?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> cu2d-update-stack
<fginther> update-stack does not deploy the jobs to s-jenkins
<kenvandine> ah
<fginther> kenvandine, you would need to use cu2d-update-ci
<fginther> or just use the jenkins job :-)
 * kenvandine doesn't know how to do either... maybe i shouldn't know :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so I'm assuming the OptionSelector should also have a variable delegate?
<nic-doffay> Or just an expandable delegate which is set to either true or false?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's a design question
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok so nothing has been decided on yet.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd assume icon + text
<Saviq> nic-doffay, unless I don't understand your question
<Saviq> icon optional
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah it has always spewn out that, I haven't seen a configure option that would affect it
<Saviq> Mirv, k
<Mirv> tsdgeos dropped from the channel it seems
 * Mirv -> night
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we store the stdout somewhere on the device?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ricmm should know
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we do
<greyback_> mzanetti: yes in ~.ubuntu-session or ~.ubuntu-touch-session
<mzanetti> greyback_: cheers
<mzanetti> om26er: replied to the bug
<Saviq> fginther, /me no get it http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/54/ http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/55/
<Saviq> fginther, 54 landed https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-video-lens/+merge/173674
<Saviq> fginther, it's in trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk
<Saviq> fginther, but it's merging once more in 55?
<Saviq> fginther, and the branch isn't updated that it's Merged, and the changelog entry doesn't contain the "Merged branch lp:xxx" thing...
<fginther> Saviq, looking
<om26er> mzanetti, thanks. I commented some stuff
<fginther> Saviq, possibly it was merged by hand?
<Saviq> fginther, ah
<Saviq> fginther, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/54/console
<om26er> to keep upto date should I still flash the newest saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip or is that now covered with apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/phablet-land/1215/console
<Saviq> fginther, or is that ok?
<fginther> Saviq, I'm looking through the jenkins logs.
<mzanetti> mterry: any idea on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1199441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199441 in Unity 8 "[regression] greeter does not appear on some occasions" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> fginther, shouldn't have been merged manually
<mzanetti> om26er: I flash all the time...
<fginther> Saviq, by the time 54 finished, lp:unity8 had already been updated
<Saviq> fginther, interesting...
<fginther> Saviq, 55 is running because of the incorrect status on the merge proposal
<Saviq> fginther, so maybe http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/53/parameters/? merged it?
<Saviq> probably not
<Saviq> fginther, ok, nvm, let's see what happens
<fginther> Saviq, I'll dig a little more, just in case the jenkins tools have a bug
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: howdy. larsu has fixed the bug in indicators-battery and it's been merged. we need to get it into the ppas.
<dednick> Saviq: do we need to bump the version or something?
<Saviq> dednick, it's daily-released, right?
<Saviq> dednick, so we probably should just wait for it to release, and that's it
<dednick> Saviq: I have no idea if it's daily-released. where can i check?
<Saviq> dednick, in debian/changelog of it
<dednick> Saviq: actually, it's a bit of a hack branch of indicators-power, in lp:indicators-power/phablet
<Saviq> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/phablet/view/head:/debian/changelog
<Saviq> dednick, it needs to be bumped-released, right sergiusens?
<Saviq> dednick, so you need to MP a debian/changelog bump for saucy
<Saviq> dednick, so that http://s-jenkins:8080/job/indicator-power-phablet-autolanding/ kicks in
<mterry> mzanetti, looking
<mzanetti> mterry: I haven't seen this before
<mterry> mzanetti, weird, nor have i
<mzanetti> mterry: could it be because he only dist-upgrades instead of flashing?
<mterry> mzanetti, don't know why it would be
<mzanetti> mterry: shouldn't... but who knows
<mterry> mzanetti, not even sure how that would happen.  either the power button signal or the greeter.show() wouldn't be working for him
<mzanetti> mterry: what if the lightdm plugin doesn't load? I guess that would prevent the shell from starting already
<dednick> Saviq: how do you generate the changelog entry from bzr history? manual or is there an automated tool?
<Saviq> dednick, I bet there's some tool, I just never remember what it is :)
<dednick> Saviq: :) yeah, i'm guessing the daily-release does it somehow. nevermind. will just manual it.
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah, I would bet
<Saviq> dednick, there's "debcommit" but it actually works the other way 'round
<Saviq> mterry, bzr log → debian/changelog, any tool?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I believe that's a custom tool, though
<mterry> Saviq, I've never used one, always the other way with debcommit
<mterry> Saviq, but I bet didrocks built something for his daily release stuff
<Saviq> mterry, that's what I thought, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5859125/ ? look right to you?
<dednick> not sure about the version
<Saviq> dednick, I'd probably continue the previous scheme, so 13.10.1phablet1
<dednick> Saviq: I think it's the the .1 is the month after of the release.
<dednick> Saviq: so it'd have to be a 13.10.-3 ;)
<Saviq> dednick, TBH if it's higher - it's good!
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/indicator-power/phablet.release.bump/+merge/173785
<Saviq> dednick, for the sake of being picky, can you please revert the whitespace change?
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<dednick> Saviq: harder than you think when you have save removing the whitespace in your editor :)
<Saviq> dednick, I know! ;D
<Saviq> dednick, uncommit, shelve, commit ;)
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, ugh... unity8-autolanding seems to take an hour now (1/2h before), is that expected? or maybe just queue?
<fginther> Saviq, the armhf queue is really long right now, that's probably the issue.
<Saviq> fginther, ok
<fginther> Saviq, I did find a jenkins tools bug related to the weird commit. Rolling out the fix now.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you `bzr commit --unchanged` launcher-backend and push so that jenkins picks it up with the scheduler?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it feels like it's been rebuilt too many times now and it's not really doing the right thing
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah. I just manually killed the job and re-triggered it because it was again on a non updated panda
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm currently walking through all pandas and upgrading the hooks
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. last one done. the hooks issue should be gone for good now
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wonder why the DashBar test started failing in jenkins
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see more than one failure?
<mzanetti> Saviq: 7 in a row
<mzanetti> Saviq: passes locally
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a 5s timeout, think it might simply be timing out?
<Saviq> mzanetti, both tests are failing at
<Saviq> tryCompare(panel, "animating", false) // wait till the animation ends
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless something changed in the sdk...
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... its the compare() above
<mzanetti> ah no
<Saviq> last toolkit release was 16h ago, so not that
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... after upgrading my machine it fails locally
<mzanetti> same failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, what did you upgrade?
<mzanetti> http://paste.kde.org/792728
<Saviq> yeah, it's the SDK for sure
<Saviq> will pinpoint the rev if can reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the last commit in the toolkit
<mzanetti> Saviq: and its a but in the panel
<mzanetti> the "animating" property goes once to true and never back to false
<mzanetti> good we're testing their stuff
<mzanetti> why do I keep on writing "but" instead of "bug"?
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I report a bug or are you already taking action?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll file, can you find out where we've picked the new SDK from? so that we can disable it for the time being, maybe?
<mzanetti> Saviq: Get: 4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin amd64 0.1.46+13.10.20130709bzr600saucy0 [257 kB]
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it actually still a good idea to use that ppa?
<mzanetti> probably not
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it's daily released anyway, probably not
<mzanetti> Saviq: ppa is removed and the 3 jobs retriggered. I'm off for bed... see you tomorrow.
<Saviq> mzanetti, thank you, cheers
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-10
<mzanetti> Saviq: morning
<mzanetti> Saviq: jenkins finally approved this: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189
<mzanetti> so if you're still happy with it I think we can try to land it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey
<mzanetti> MacSlow: all the notification tests fail for various reasons here
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but not the one you said :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, did you kill notify-osd?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I started a new dbus session
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the notification shows up just fine
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but then everything starts going wrong
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I have never seen an issue with the opacity
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm not starting a new dbus-session... just getting rid of notify-osd
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no... I don't want to reboot my machine every time I run your tests :D
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the d-bus session is just fine... the notifications show up as expected
<mzanetti> btw... Frank Zappa looks way better than the name would suggest
<MacSlow> mzanetti, :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I had to use the stock assets :)
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so you just started the notification ap-test with "autopilot run unity8.tests.testnotifications"?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: autopilot run unity8.tests.testnotifications.TestNotifications.test_sd_incoming_call
<mzanetti> but yeah
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah ok... just the single one... I see.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the shell comes up, it unlocks the greeter and the incoming notification shows up.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: then it times out because it waits for the opacity to become 1 while it stays at 0.99..
 * mzanetti believes that might be related to the layer.enabled: true thingie
 * mzanetti tries
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I get some warnings/failures too... but not any issue with opacity (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5860909)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll try on my laptop
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm.... Indeed adding print()s to onOpacityChanged shows it never goes to 1.
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: launcher-backend yeah, I rebuilt it to get the actually fixed shell for testing with packages on device
<mzanetti> MacSlow: and also, I can see the header from the dash behind shining through
<Saviq> mzanetti, will test now and skim through again
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I changed the check to be Eventually(GreaterThan(0.999999))
<mzanetti> seems to work
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so now I can reproduce your fail
<mzanetti> MacSlow: this one?
<mzanetti> self.assertThat (self.action_send_message_triggered, Equals(True))
<MacSlow> mzanetti, your issue with the opacity-check is odd still... it also works on veebers machine like that
<mzanetti> MismatchError: True != False
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... that's the issue with the callback not touching the bool flag
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... its odd... no idea why it doesn't really go to 1
<mzanetti> Saviq: any idea perhaps?^
<mzanetti> MacSlow: actually... the heightBehavior.enabled=true would never be called in my case then
<veebers> MacSlow, mzanetti: I'm not sure it's an autopilot issue. I tried a really simple example in a script and couldn't get my callback called
<MacSlow> mzanetti, doh... still need to pull updates on my laptop... still seeing the "black button"-problem there
<MacSlow> veebers, you think it's a general python-issue then?
<sil2100> veebers: hi! Big thanks for fixing the autopilot issue ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow you're using the Ubuntu easings etc.?
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: should we try a newer python? atm 2.7 is used iirc
<veebers> MacSlow: or I'm not constructing the callback et. al correctly :-P
<veebers> MacSlow: shouldn't matter
<MacSlow> Saviq, for the anims... yes.
<sil2100> I guess you guys are talking about the latest failures with opacity checks?
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti I suspect the same issue we found in the SDK yesterday
<veebers> sil2100: no worries, this was the failing tests one yes?
<mzanetti> ah...
<MacSlow> Saviq, like what issue?
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1199550
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199550 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Panel.animating doesn't return to "false"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mzanetti> Saviq: good point
<Saviq> MacSlow the bezier easing added in rev 600 of the toolkit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/600
<Saviq> MacSlow, seems to not reach 1.0
<Saviq> MacSlow, some rounding error
<MacSlow> veebers, well there's one "difference" between the autopilot tests and the plain python-regression-tests...
<Saviq> MacSlow, ideally you should look to the animation's running prop, not compare reals
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti although I would consider that a bug that an animation that's supposed to reach 1.0 doesn't because of some interpolation error
<Saviq> Kaleo wasn't convinced yesterday, but I'll have a chat with him about this later today
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: since we had to do this "from gi.repository import GLib, Notify" I had to change the parameters passed to add_action() ... needs two additional arguments now otherwise it fails
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but the panel.animating never becoming false might be caused by the same... some thing never reaching the final state because of the same
<sil2100> Saviq: to me that's an error, especially that we sometimes assume it reaches 1.0
<Saviq> sil2100, exactly, you expect it to
<Saviq> mzanetti, it definitely is (fixed in toolkit trunk)
<sil2100> (like with opacity, suddenly causing failures in many autopilot tests ;p)
<Saviq> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/601
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok.
<Saviq> s/fixed/workarounded/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that doesn't seem like a proper fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it fixes the issue at hand, but not all the others
<mzanetti> Saviq: it fixes one of the symptoms, but not the cause
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, what I meant
<mzanetti> now... what's a bit more of a problem is that I replaced the UbuntuNumberAnimation  with a NumberAnimation and I still see the issue
<veebers> MacSlow: ugh, I can get it working if I look at these examples: http://hashbang.fr/tutoriel-notify.html
<veebers> MacSlow: it's using Gtk.main() at the end
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<FernandoMiguel> anyone from the am working in unity 7, that can help me debug a bug on 13.10 ? thanks
<MacSlow> veebers, hm... in the regression-tests I'm using a dedicated Gtk-mainloop too
<MacSlow> veebers, but I did assume that I don't need that in autopilot-tests
<MacSlow> veebers, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/examples/interactive-notification.py#L65
<MacSlow> veebers, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/examples/sd-example-incoming-call.py#L102
<MacSlow> veebers, just for reference
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti can you check the output from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5860941/
<veebers> MacSlow: hmm thanks. I might have to ask thomi re: that one tomorrow
<MacSlow> veebers, ok... at least we're a bit closer now to sort it out
<veebers> MacSlow: aye
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thats the cause
<mzanetti> Saviq: stays at 0.999999999634
<MacSlow> Saviq, "true 0
<MacSlow> false 1
<MacSlow> "
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you need to upgrade to the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit to reproduce the bug
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, don't...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: here's the exact output:
<Saviq> mzanetti, this could even cause some unnecessary blending
<mzanetti> true 0
<mzanetti> false 0.9999999999361473
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, it does. I can see the background of the notifications shining through
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's expected, actually ;D
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're see-through - that's per-design
<MacSlow> mzanetti, certainly... at least in the "black" area
<mzanetti> Saviq: If I change all the UbuntuNumberAnimations to just NumberAnimations its not the case any more
<mzanetti> well, I'm talking about the icon mostly
<MacSlow> mzanetti, only buttons, text and icons are meant to be opaque
<Saviq> mzanetti, I doubt it's visible (I doubt 8 bits can represent the difference)
<Saviq> when rendered into ARGB
<mzanetti> right... I just checked more carefully again.. its still there
<mzanetti> but tests are passing again
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can see through the avatar, for example, that's a visual bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: I do
<mzanetti> but only with the black icon... not with the Frank Zappa lady :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: maybe another newly introduced issue with the SDK? I don't have that here on my desktop-machine... let me look at the version of the installed SDK
<Saviq> mzanetti, what should I be looking at?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: actually... why does the same test, the incoming call one most of the times have the picture of that woman, but sometimes some grey abstract thingie?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, never seen that issue
 * mzanetti tries to reproduce
<mzanetti> yeah... just happened again
<mzanetti> running this "autopilot run unity8.tests.testnotifications.TestNotifications.test_sd_incoming_call"
<mzanetti> most of the times I get that lady in the icon. Sometimes only some grey icons with slightly orange stripes in it. thats when the background shines through...
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, sil2100, MacSlow bug #1199662
<ubot5> bug 1199662 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New easing causes animations not to reach their target values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199662
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: for what it's worth... I've 0.1.46+13.10.20130709-0ubuntu1 of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin installed here on my desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, which branch btw?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests/
<jamesh> Saviq: I'm looking at putting together a scope to expose recent apps on the phone (something that is currently handled via custom UI).  Do you know if the API it uses to get the list of running applications is available outside of the shell process?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5860963/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> no clue where that warning comes from tbh
<tsdgeos> had a look at the define
<tsdgeos> and it has just one param :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> jamesh, it is / could be, but I don't believe that's what you should be looking at
<Saviq> jamesh, I believe we should use zeitgeist there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll have a second look
<Saviq> jamesh, while a specialized renederer in the shell would pick up the snapshots
<Saviq> jamesh, running apps are going to be killed arbitrarily to save resources
<Saviq> jamesh, so your "Recent apps" would start disappearing randomly
<tsdgeos> but yeah, all QSKIP in Qt code are like that
<jamesh> Saviq: I remember you saying that, but when I was talking with thostr_ he said that the design still calls for it to show running apps :(
<tsdgeos> ./auto/corelib/io/qfile/tst_qfile.cpp:1900:            QSKIP("Not enough space to run test");
<Saviq> jamesh, that's because they don't have a clue what a running app is ;)
<Saviq> jamesh, i.e. there can't be a notion of a running app if we're killing and restarting them all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, throw a #pragma at it maybe at some point
<Saviq> jamesh, but we talked about this yesterday
<Saviq> jamesh, in the dash sync
<Saviq> jamesh, and I think the agreement is that we should use zeitgeist
<Saviq> jamesh, granted, you need to be able to "close" such a recent app
<jamesh> okay.
<Saviq> jamesh, and that would actually kill the app, if it's running, but otherwise it should just disappear from the recent ones, that's it
<jamesh> so I guess we still need an API to identify the apps that are currently running?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, since the OptionSelector has so many variations for content, should the delegate be set externally be the user?
<nic-doffay> *by
<Saviq> jamesh, the shell does, the scope doesn't
<Saviq> jamesh, but please confirm with thostr that's where we're goinf
<Saviq> going
<jamesh> okay
<Saviq> jamesh, both launching and closing apps should be events in zeitgeist, I think
<Saviq> jamesh, and you should just look at that and compile a list that were recently launched but not yet closed
<Saviq> jamesh, ordering might be tricky, though - we might need to put focus events in, too :/
<Saviq> jamesh, as in "app focused" event to order by
<Saviq> now it does feel like zg is maybe not the best place
<Saviq> jamesh, greyback we might need to build a volatile stack of "apps launched, but not closed"
<jamesh> okay
<Saviq> jamesh, greyback is working on unity8 integration with Mir where all of this will happen
<greyback> Saviq: ok. I'd expected as much
<Saviq> greyback, that's for "running apps", that aren't necessarily running anymore (lifecycle)
<Saviq> greyback, do you think it'd make sense for jamesh to build a scope that would talk to the current observer on Surfaceflinger
<Saviq> greyback, or would the new API be different enough that he should target the new api straight away?
<greyback> Saviq: yep. I'd assumed App Manager will have list of all apps running or suspended or killed-with-resume-data
<greyback> Saviq: ‌thinking... it doesn't really make sense to do the SF work, if it'll be thrown away within a few weeks.
<Saviq> greyback, I agree
<Saviq> greyback, will app manager know the difference between app-with-resume-data and app-with-no-resume-data?
<greyback> Saviq: that I have to learn.
<Saviq> jamesh, greyback can you please sync up on those topics?
<greyback> Saviq: it will be the one sending the kill signal, so I expect so
<greyback> jamesh: hey, let's have a meeting on this, so we can swap info
<jamesh> greyback: sure.  I currently don't have any code for this, so there isn't any legacy concerns if there is a new API in development
<greyback> jamesh: indeed.
<greyback> jamesh: meeting scheduled, does hte time suit you?
<jamesh> greyback: looks good.
<greyback> jamesh: cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: quick'n'easy one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1199622/+merge/173883
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously the "Critical" there was tongue-in-cheek ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd never have noticed (nor did our designers, so...)
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> Saviq: but funnily Cimi noticed the same for the separator line, but not for the icon
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah remember that :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh michael
<Cimi> mzanetti, off topic
<mzanetti> hehe
<Cimi> mzanetti, a friend told me that the ubuntu icon is flipped
<mzanetti> Cimi: haha
<Cimi> mzanetti, is he right? don't have the phone running now
<mzanetti> just fixed that
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> good
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104438618743851678614/albums/5898788268517651553/5898788275502369234?cfem=1&pid=5898788275502369234&oid=104438618743851678614
<sil2100> andyrock: hello!
<andyrock> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> andyrock: do you know what's the status with compiz on saucy? Can we re-enable it for daily release?
<andyrock> sil2100, nope... there is a bad regression
<sil2100> Oh?
<andyrock> sil2100, let me find the bug number
<andyrock> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1198000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198000 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Regression: r3751 causes all unmaxed windows to shrink both horizontally and vertically on each subsequent opening, probably by exactly the size of the decoration" [Critical,Triaged]
<andyrock> we can revert that revision
<andyrock> but than we have another regression with qml5 apps
<andyrock> *qt5
<sil2100> oh shit
<sil2100> Ok, so there's a deadlock right now, hm - I see no one is assigned here
<andyrock> i'm trying to fix it, but decor.cpp is not that simple :D
<sil2100> hohoho
<sil2100> Ooooh no it isn't ;) I had my share of that file
<mhr3> andyrock, sil2100, also i can't build trunk compiz because of some gmock issues
<sil2100> andyrock: ^ ? Did anything change regarding that?
<andyrock> sil2100, mhr3 nope, maybe there is some cmake issue with xorg-gtest?
<mhr3> well, i saw gmock fixes proposed for nux and unity.. so definitely something wrong there
<mhr3> sil2100, btw is unity still failing on the dbus issues?
<andyrock> mhr3, yeah but I still can build compiz trunk here
<mhr3> andyrock, from clean tree? on s?
<andyrock> mhr3, let me clean it
<andyrock> yeah on S sure
<sil2100> mhr3: not sure, didn't see the DBus hang this week, but there are a lot of tests failing anyway
<mhr3> sil2100, well that is the dbus hang
<sil2100> It is? But it's only around 21 failures per platform and all seem to be preview tests
<mhr3> sil2100, all those other super-hangs were caused by the recordmydesktop issue
<sil2100> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on DashView.preview_displaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<sil2100> These are because of DBus?
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/387/testReport/ <- that's why I wanted someone to take a look at yesterdays failures, since to me those looked like normal failures
<sil2100> But I might be mistaken
<mhr3> sil2100, i see preview failures, hud failures, search timeouts, bamf failures, all dbus stuff
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199696
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199696 in unity (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV, unity-panel-service crashes and eats a core" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> if anyone from unity7 can look it up
<mhr3> sil2100, is there any way to re-run the testing with bustle-pcap running?
<mhr3> sil2100, but probably just for one run, cause 50minute bustle-pcap session will produce a file that will be a few hundred mb
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, I guess we could do that, but not sure how to do it only for one run, although we might modify the configuration of otto temporarily and then resume it back to the way it was
<sil2100> mhr3: good to know it's all caused by dbus issues
<sil2100> mhr3: since really, the logs don't say anything about that
<sil2100> At least not explicitly
<mhr3> sil2100, guess we can just connect to the lxc once the testing starts and run it manually
<mhr3> sil2100, although i see that libunity on powerpc failed
<sil2100> Yes, and one scope, looking into that
<sil2100> (for i386)
<sil2100> Need to re-try the jobs
<mhr3> sil2100, ping me once the ap testing will be about to start i'll try to do the bustle capture
<mhr3> jibel, if i want a log file to survive and be exported as a result in jenkins is it enough to just put it some special dir?
<sil2100> mhr3: ok - what about the libunity failure for powerpc? I saw some unit test failing I think... although I also think we're not really caring about the powerpc status
<sil2100> mhr3: I think it's sufficient if it land in some non /tmp directory
<sil2100> We can fetch if from the diff then
<mhr3> sil2100, looks like some odd race, just re-run
<sil2100> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32338#comment-209093 and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,60809
<jibel> mhr3, put it in /var/local/autopilot/
<jibel> and it will be attached as artifact under results/autopilot/
<mhr3> jibel, great, thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nic-doffay: any reason this is not top-approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/improve-openeffect/+merge/173752
<sil2100> mhr3: re-ran the stack, will poke you once the check job gets pushed to otto
<mhr3> sil2100, cool thx
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, autopilot job started
<sil2100> mhr3: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/396/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, figured you might want someone else to take a look. But I'll do it now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, this is a simple enough change, and easy to test (did you get to test on a Nexus 10, where the slowness is most visible?)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's mostly about assuring that you see no regressions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, src/quick/items/qquickgridview.cpp only has whitespace change, is that allowed in Qt patches?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, hmmm
 * tsdgeos looks at the code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scratch that
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just can't read the gerrit diff
<tsdgeos> i moved the code outside the if
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, too bleak colors there :)
<tsdgeos> he he
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I didn't test on a Nexus 10 which is part of the reason I held off.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you don't have one, right?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, negative.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti you guys have a n10?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I do
<tsdgeos> i do
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/improve-openeffect/+merge/173752 quickly
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you want to, try that↑, too
<Saviq> it's a simple fix for nasty UX :)
<tsdgeos> well, it'll take ages
<tsdgeos> have to charge, flash, try :D
<mzanetti> same here ^^
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> at least I already have the flipped image on it... so maybe a reflash is not required
<Saviq> guys, it only takes like 10 minutes to download & flash here ;P
<Saviq> and anyway most of the download is common between devices, so :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but charging it enough to survive a flash takes a bit longer
<Saviq> mzanetti, :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... 10 mins should be ok
<sil2100> mhr3: any luck?
<mhr3> sil2100, did it finish yet?
<sil2100> mhr3: still running - did you start bustle-pcap?
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, it's half a gig already :)
<sil2100> ohshit
<sil2100> jibel: hope there's enough space for that?
<sil2100> ^
<mhr3> that's why didn't want to do it on every run :)
<jibel> sil2100, enough space for what where ? :)
<sil2100> jibel: additional logs from bustle-pcap - it weights over 0.5GB already! ;)
<sil2100> (just for one run)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some of the filters are taken from unity-2d, so © Kaleo 2011 might be right :)
<Saviq> ®©™
<tsdgeos> ahhh
 * Saviq loves compose :D
<jibel> sil2100, it will be fine on the test host but will maybe causes some problem with the publication to jenkins.qa.u.c
<sil2100> jibel: can we not publish that one build?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just love how small the Qt patch is :)
<tsdgeos> yep :-)
<jibel> sil2100, if it's running it's too late
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it might actually get in upstream :D
<sil2100> booo...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will setting null / undefined to those props call reset*?
<tsdgeos> that is a good question
<tsdgeos> i was wondering what uses the RESET property function
<tsdgeos> tbh not sure
<tsdgeos> that's why i added the Q_INVOKABLE to reset*
<tsdgeos> let me see if undefined indeed calls the reset* and then don't need the Q_INVOKABLEs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, should we allow only setting one of them? I know it doesn't make much sense... and printing debugs will just spew errors out on normal usage due to lack of sync
 * Saviq wants tuples ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: improves things a little yes.
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is still a small hickup when it loads the image for the first time
<mzanetti> Saviq: but once that happened, its perfectly smooth now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the hiccup... hickup? hikkup? stupid speller
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the Image / UbuntuShape
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have the same in the dash views now when whole categories are created at a time
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should try and isolate that to either and make sure we fix it if it's the shape
<pete-woods> can anyone point me in the direction of the media player app's QML plugin for the MPRIS API?
<Saviq> I knew it was "hiccup", both en_US and en_GB, stupid aspell or whichever
<pete-woods> I'm told it uses the C API generated from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/view/head:/src/unity-sound-menu-mpris.vala
<pete-woods> but I just can't see it in the mediaplayer-app
<Saviq> pete-woods, jhodapp and renato would be the best PoCs
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> pete-woods, they might not be here yet
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, seems everyone I need today is in the wrong timezone :)
 * mzanetti wonders if its actually a good idea that we install app-specific plugins (not intended for usage in other apps) int QT_QML_DIR
<didrocks> mzanetti: not sure what QT_QML_DIR is set to, but it should be some kind of libexec/<app_name>/(plugin?) as a private library dir
<mzanetti> didrocks: QT_QML_DIR is /usr/lib/<arch>/qt5/qml/
<mzanetti> didrocks: basically where Qt stuff itself is too
<didrocks> yeah, should s/qt5/<appname>/ IMHO
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah. I agree
<didrocks> if it's not going to be reused by multiple apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, didrocks +1, what we did for the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, which plugins are you thinking?
<mzanetti> Saviq: PhoneApp, Browser, CameraApp...
<mzanetti> Saviq: bascially everything in there except Qt stuff itself and Ubuntu.Components
<mzanetti> and a few other exceptions
<mzanetti> lide Dee probably
<mzanetti> like
<mzanetti> ShareApp might be an exception too... depending on whats in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, then yeah, +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, they should be installed in private under $LIBDIR/<app_name>/qml
 * mzanetti just realized that the terminal-app uses KDE's konsole :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<pete-woods-away> the terminal-app could do with exiting when you type exit! :p
<sil2100> mhr3: the AP tests finished
<mhr3> sil2100, yep, downloading the log
<sil2100> mhr3: 511 MB ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, add =2 to pkg_check_modules(LAUNCHER_API REQUIRED unity-shell-launcher) maybe?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that really a question?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you decide :D
<mzanetti> dude
<mzanetti> :SD
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'll fail if the version is different, so yeah, probably makes sense :)
<mzanetti> yes. I agree
 * mzanetti fixes
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, ehm, so great, the bustle tools can't really handle huge captures
<mhr3> $ bustle --count dbus.bustle
<mhr3> Stack space overflow: current size 8388608 bytes.
<mhr3> oh and yes, it was using 6gb of ram
<Saviq> lol
<sil2100> eeh
<sil2100> So we're again with nothing? Or can you
<sil2100> read something from what we got?
<sil2100> (or we got nothing)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm =2 didn't work
<mzanetti> so... who is going to take notes... Saviq or Cimi?
<dednick> Saviq: jenkins approve!!
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm. I did a test run here... printed "found launcher (version 2)"
<Saviq> dednick, nice
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, change it to 1 or 3
<Saviq> mzanetti, says that it found (version 1) etc.
<mzanetti> huh? stupid pkgconfig
<Saviq> Cimi, standup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so - if you can get pkgconfig to fail if !=2, that's the last thing I have there
<Saviq> BOOM
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we really not need any ppa anymore?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not for build dependencies, for runtime... potentially, but those should start popping up in distro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might need to add ppa:ubuntu-unity/next later, though
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for stuff that's not yet distro-ready
<tsdgeos> so waht do we do with https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/clean-build-scripts-coding/+merge/173847 ?
<tsdgeos> want me to get a VM and see if i can build and run with that code?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I can tell you that you can
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indicators are not gonna be there, but they're not really there today either
<tsdgeos> sure, but we're supposed to review the changes, no?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :F
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we only support saucy, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> dednick, hmm I just tried "autopilot run unity8.indicators_client"... I noticed that was wrong, but shouldn't we keep all our AP tests under unity8?
<Saviq> dednick, they don't necessarily need to run with `autopilot run unity8`
<Saviq> mzanetti_, thoughts ↑?
<dednick> Saviq: dont understand. you want them to run with unity8 or not?
<Saviq> dednick, not necessarily
<Saviq> dednick, don't know, really
<Saviq> dednick, it's cool keeping them separate
<dednick> Saviq: the ap tests are in the unity8-autpilot package, but they are separated into a different suite
<Saviq> dednick, but referenced by "unity8.indicators_client" nevertheless
<Saviq> dednick, it's probably just a case of moving them under the unity8 dir
<Saviq> dednick, I think we shouldn't install them directly on PYTHONPATH
<dednick> Saviq: i c.
<dednick> Saviq: although in that case they would run with unity8 i'm guessing
<Saviq> dednick, not if they're not in unity8.tests
<dednick> Saviq: ah. right
<Saviq> dednick, you'd have to import them in there, I think
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, imports need unity8. but that's about it
<Saviq> dednick, nope, it recursively looks for tests
<Saviq> dednick, I'm still better with that than polluting PYTHONPATH, to be honest
<Saviq> mzanetti_, ↑ need your opinion here
<pete-woods> is there a process for getting your API HTML docs onto developer.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> dpm, ^ seems like a question for you ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, dpm can probably help there
<pete-woods> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<dpm> pete-woods, essentially get all the HTML docs in a -doc package and pinging me or mhall119 to get them imported into d.u.c
<pete-woods> dpm: I already have them in a -doc package - it's libusermetrics-doc
<dpm> pete-woods, for the nitty gritty details there's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~api-doc-publisher-hackers/api-doc-publisher/trunk/view/head:/README#L37
<dpm> pete-woods, ah, cool. What kind of API docs are they? I.e. which generator do you use? qdoc? doxygen? And for what programming language is the API for?
<pete-woods> dpm: it's doxygen, the language is Qt/C++, there's also a pure C API
<dpm> pete-woods, let me see if I can get the docs published now. I assume they are for saucy only?
<pete-woods> dpm: yeah, the package is saucy only atm
<pete-woods> dpm: and thanks!
<mhall119> pete-woods: why doxygen and not qdoc?
<dpm> pete-woods, there you go: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/
<pete-woods> mhall119: er, no good reason?
<pete-woods> dpm: awesome!
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick_: yeah... make them separate please
 * mzanetti was cooking
<mzanetti> we can then add multiple test suites to jenkins
<dednick_> Saviq: unity8/shell & unity8/indicators_client ?
<mzanetti> dednick_: tests/autopilot/unit8 (the existing ones) and tests/autopilot/indicators_client (the new ones)
<mzanetti> dednick_: can be both in the same autopilot package tho
<dednick_> mzanetti: yeah, that's what it is at the moment, but Saviq's issue is the pollution of the PYTHON_PATH folder.
<mzanetti> ah
<dednick_> although it's a sep app, so i dont see an issue really.
<mzanetti> me neither... also, I believe (not entirely sure) that it neds to be top level for autopilot being able to process it
<mzanetti> but that would need to be proved... as I said. not sure
<dednick_> mzanetti: apparently not
<dednick_> just need to import the folder in __init__
<dednick_> i think Saviq may be cooking as well.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, need your thoughts on something super quick.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'll b back in 20 mins
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool no rush.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's basically "how much of a hack do you think think this is"
<dednick_> if you have to ask that...
<nic-doffay> dednick_, good point.
<nic-doffay> dednick_, I guess I wanted to check how guilty I am. :P
<nic-doffay> Saviq, my expandable component currently inherits from ListItems.Base. I'm trying to wrap it around the ListView in my OptionSelector so that the expandable can handle the expansion.
<nic-doffay> It's obscuring all the items in the list view though :P
<nic-doffay> Any idea why? Even when I set it to opacity: 0 it doesn't make a difference.
<Saviq> dednick_, mzanetti, well indicators_client is not really an app, is it...
<Saviq> dednick_, should we just go unity8.shell and unity8.indicators_client, then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd say Expandable should inherit from Empty at most
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or is Base even higher up the stack?
 * Saviq doesn't remember
<nic-doffay> Saviq, empty is.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, done. However I still need to disable the MouseArea support for the expandable component because it's swallowing the clicks that should be sent to the ListView delegates.
<nic-doffay> Any ideas on how to achieve this?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick_: if autopilot can handle it, its fine with me
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: would be here now if you still need me
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Empty doesn't have a MouseArea
<Saviq> dednick_, ah, see! you read my mind :)
<dednick_> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> dednick_, I'd go for "autopilot-shell" for the target name, though ><
<dednick_> Saviq: yup. when i make the changes to the folder structure i'll add a name to the add_autopilot_test macro
<Saviq> dednick_, ah now I get what you said... was thinking you already moved the folders around
<Saviq> dednick_, you probably need an empty __init__.py there
<dednick_> Saviq: yeah. just with the imports in it i think
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it does have an onClicked
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Empty doesn't?
<dednick_> Saviq: ok, done. Jenkins should be able to test it without manual trigger now there is only 1 suite.
<Saviq> dednick_, indeed, we'll modify it later to have separate unity8.shell unity8.indicators_client maybe
<Saviq> not sure that's desirable, though
<Saviq> but doesn't really matter much
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm pretty sure it does :P
<nic-doffay> It doesn't compain with my onClicked logic.
<nic-doffay> *complain
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah! it's an AbstractButton of course
<nic-doffay> Saviq, which brings me to the swallowing touches question.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but then it shouldn't matter, anything you add _into_ it will be on top, why should it swallow the touches?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, at the moment the Expandable is a parent of the ListView.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sure, Empty > Expandable { ListView }
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so ListView is on top
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it takes over all mouse events
<nic-doffay> Which I thought would be cool.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it is
<nic-doffay> But it doesn't.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there might be some other issue though.
<nic-doffay> ^ most likely the case.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5861973/ works
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so I see no reason why yours wouldn't
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should i top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/clean-build-scripts-coding/+merge/173847 or want kgunn to have a look?
<mzanetti> Saviq: found the issue... pushed the fix
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey, so strehl and i were just chatting
<MacSlow> kgunn, about the autopilot-issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I assigned kgunn for it really to push it to the website
<kgunn> MacSlow: sorry about notifications in general
<kgunn> MacSlow: questoin is for things that want to produce  sound or haptics
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you can approve
<tvoss_> sil2100, could you please try including QGLShaderProgram and getting rid of the manual gl version detection there?
<MacSlow> kgunn, there's an optional "sound-file" hint... http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x344.html
<kgunn> MacSlow: so do we have that ? (sorry i'm on a nexus7 ...w/o modem)
<MacSlow> kgunn, regarding "haptics" ... since we introduced our own hints... there's nothing stopping us for doing that for haptic-feedback on notifications should we chose to do so.
<tvoss_> sil2100, you can just check for the default gles version macro then to define the texture target
<MacSlow> kgunn, not atm... Design never pushed for this.
<kgunn> MacSlow: but aren't notif's used for phone calls/sms's etc....
<kgunn> vibra would be needed
<MacSlow> kgunn, but at first glance it doesn't seem to be too much trouble to implement it... if there's a solid spec for it :)
<kgunn> MacSlow: ok...sounds like we should add it as a work item in the bp
<MacSlow> kgunn, since sound and haptic/vibration are not visual it could all just happen on the backend without the frontend/renderer needing to know?!
 * tedg always wanted his phone to vibrate the calling number is Morse code
<tedg> in
<kgunn> MacSlow: this is why i was asking...who would really own
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> MacSlow: strehl was thinking we should own
<kgunn> MacSlow: is notif spec silent on this topic ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, that question was never really answered... nobody really owns it... I tried what I can to cover for this in the mean-time... but having a team really own the spec (functional-design, tech-spec) would be great
<nic-doffay> Saviq, see this is giving me the issues: https://pastebin.canonical.com/94121/
<nic-doffay> The Expandable which is an Empty still swallows the clicks and I'm unable to see any of the ListView delegates.
<MacSlow> kgunn, what spec are you refering to? ours or the freedesktop/galago one?
<sil2100> tvoss_: k, thanks!
<tvoss_> sil2100, yup :)
<tvoss_> sil2100, let me know if that works
<kgunn> MacSlow: galago one
<MacSlow> kgunn, there's just this optional "sound-file" hint in http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x344.html
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's your ListView's height, then?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, 0 for some reason.
<nic-doffay> But the delegates all print out their correct heights.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ListViews don't grow to their delegates by default
<MacSlow> but speaking of the "incoming phone-call" use-case... wouldn't the phone-app ring/vibrate anyway?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, height: contentHeight if you want it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kk thanks.
<Saviq> dednick_, you didn't add the __init__.py in tests/autopilot/unity8
<Saviq> dednick_, it can actually be empty
<Saviq> dednick_, autopilot goes recursively through them it seems
<Cimi> seb128, who do I need to ask if xorg crashes?
<seb128> Cimi, #ubuntu-x you can try ping mlankhorst or tjaalton directly but they might be eod already
<Cimi> seb128, like segfaulting :(
<Cimi> on vmware
<Cimi> after last update
<Cimi> pixman
<Cimi> or I try mir
<mlankhorst> vmware doesn't have support for mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, I'm not sure I'm liking what you did in CMake
<mzanetti> Saviq: I feared that
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats your reason?
<Saviq> mzanetti, my hope is that the plugins are as self-contained as possible (and I know they're not, yet)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... the thing is, it I do the check_pkg thingie twice, the second (in mocks) will override the first
<mzanetti> Saviq: that was the reason why the check didn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I get it, but if both have =2, it'll work, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I could copy/paste the same into both
<mzanetti> so the first one in plugins would be just "documentation" but basically useless
<Saviq> mzanetti, the mock one will remain with us while Unity.Launcher can get moved to a separate project
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats true, yes
<mzanetti> ok... I can move it back into there
<Cimi> mlankhorst, if pitman segfaults?
<Cimi> *pixman
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick_ it's a race, btw, your branches conflict in debian/control. so whoever gets in first gets to not fix the conflict ;D
<Saviq> unless one of you merges the other one's branch in and prerequisites it, of course ;D
<tvoss_> mzanetti, ping
 * mzanetti runs
<mzanetti> tvoss_: pong
<mzanetti> tvoss_: the run was not meant for you :D
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> greyback_, can you invite me to your chat with jamesh please?
<mlankhorst> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-vmware/+bug/1199403 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199403 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash" [Critical,Triaged]
<Cimi> mlankhorst, might be
<Cimi> mlankhorst, I have the same issue
<Cimi> so I guess it's the driver
<greyback_> Saviq: we had it at 11am UTC today
<Saviq> greyback_, lol
<john-mcaleely> mfisch, ping...
<mfisch> hey mhall119, john-mcaleely spotted a typo in the scopes tutorial, can you fix it?
<Saviq> greyback_, thought jamesh was EOD by that time
<mfisch> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1199839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199839 in Ubuntu App Developer site "typo in writing-a-unity-scope" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> its just a misspelling of "apt"
<sil2100> tvoss_: strangely, now it doesn't find glUniformMatrix4fv when trying to build with GLES2
<sil2100> tvoss_: even though it seems to include the right headers
<sil2100> tvoss_: no, wait
<john-mcaleely> mhall119, while I'm at it (spotting bugs), I'll have a look at adding some packaging to that example.
<Saviq> didrocks, indicators-client is going away, like, tomorrow
<Saviq> didrocks, i.e. it's getting merged into lp:unity8
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm sure you will be happy the autopilot tests will run with nothing :p
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks for the head's up!
<didrocks> fginther: I see a lot of B09googletests hooks used in jenkins
<didrocks> fginther: but most of the time, we already run the tests as part of the package
<didrocks> so they are run twice
<didrocks> fginther: we should maybe look at remove those which makes sense (and if we see that one isn't running tests while building the package, activating that?)
<fginther> didrocks,yes. It's really a project by project check
<didrocks> fginther: ok, I'll have a look tomorrow at that
<didrocks> fginther: if nothing in the stack runs the tests, we don't need to have the googletests_cmake and _install?
<fginther> didrocks, I'm not following.
<fginther> do you mean project?
<didrocks> fginther: I mean, if we don't nede the B09googletests hook in any project of the stack
<didrocks> fginther: we should remove the other *googletests* hooks from the stacks?
<fginther> didrocks, ah, right
<didrocks> ok, will work on that tomorrow :)
<fginther> didrocks, cool!
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. moved it back.
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I left the add_subdirectory where it is now... next to the other one and the comment
<mzanetti> fits better there
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: still around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, knida
<Saviq> kinda, even
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862687/
<mzanetti> Saviq: run this and watch your CPU
<mzanetti> noticed unity8 going crazy when I left it with a popover opened
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, same issue I believe
<mzanetti> ah, the animation?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/584
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197801 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unity8 is hogging the CPU when idle" [Critical,Fix committed]
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I only see this when I open a popover, I believe
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's because the popover uses the shape (and is only created when you open it)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and destroyed when you close it
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... is it the UbuntuShape that can clip everything, not just images
<mzanetti> I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, Shape itself can, there's an issue with updating the textures
<Saviq> mzanetti, I commented on the bug and pinged Kaleo
<Saviq> pung?
<mzanetti> lol
<mterry> tvoss|dinner, poke about meeting
<Saviq> dednick_, you still around?
<Saviq> dednick_, there's no need for the imports in unity8/__init__.py IIUC?
<Saviq> veebers, hey, so I didn't get to getting you the data you requested, but the VM is up and I'm leaving it that way
<veebers> excellent, thanks Saviq
<veebers> Saviq: if you're still around, I get a connection time out w/ that machine
<kgunn_> Saviq: did you want me to try ...https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/clean-build-scripts-coding/+merge/173847
<kgunn_> sorry just catching up on the todo's
<dednick_> Saviq: imports removed
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-11
<odraencode> Hey
<odraencode> I need some help, how can I add something to the mail icon in the notification area?
<odraencode> Like say I wanted a program that interfaced with a website like twitter to show the notify about PMs or something
<odraencode> How could I add it to the notification icon?
<odraencode> Hey
<odraencode> Anybody there?
<odraencode> Hello?
<odraencode> Can someone tell me how can I add an indicator inside the default messaging menu?
<tvoss_> sil2100, ping
<tvoss_> odraencode, best to wait for tedg or larsu_
<odraencode> Q___Q
<odraencode> Oh
<odraencode> It's a menu not an indicator
<odraencode> Why the eff is it a messaging menu, that is confusing D:
<Saviq> odraencode, you found the docs?
<Saviq> odraencode, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/12-10/ under "messaging menu"
<odraencode> I thought http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/messaging-menu/ was an indicator
<sil2100> tvoss_: pong!
<jibel> didrocks, sil2100 for info autopilot with my patch to pass arguments to recordmydesktop has been uploaded to the archive, I'll update autopilot testsuite to run with a lower fps (6 should be good enough to view failures) and with --no-wm-check to avoid running in fullshot mode
<sil2100> mhr3: just got the e-mail about the dbus issues, and wow
<didrocks> jibel: \o/ let's see how it goes :)
<jibel> didrocks, we'll see ...
<didrocks> jibel: we have as well good hints as sil2100 told from mhr3 about the dbus hang
<sil2100> jibel: yay! hm, we'll see about those 6-fps, I wonder how the vids will look like then
<jibel> didrocks, also, I'm wondering if recordmydesktop really likes to be savagely killed, instead of being kindly aborted
<mhr3> sil2100, did you talk to Wellark_ about it? maybe hud itself is not the root cause
<didrocks> it's the hud spawing 120 dbus signals a second
<sil2100> mhr3: not yet, but will be poking him and Ted just in case
<didrocks> jibel: hum, yep, maybe SIGABRT would be better, they send a SIGKILL, right?
<mhr3> and btw good morning :)
<mhr3> sil2100, Wellark_, here's the full stats btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863196/
<didrocks> good morning mhr3, nice work!
<mhr3> didrocks, i've been broken :(
<didrocks> mhr3: urgh? :/
<mhr3> didrocks, had to read haskell code when i was trying to figure out the bustle file format
<sil2100> Good morning and indeed good work ;)
<jibel> didrocks, yes, on success kill() is executed, which as the side effect to leak directories in /tmp/
<jibel> s/as/has/
<didrocks> mhr3: I feel your pain then! but but monads are good for you ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, i don't think so :P
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> jibel: if we send SIGTERM, it's going to save the video?
<jibel> didrocks, SIGABRT terminates the program and removes the specified output file.
 * didrocks wonders why they didn't look at the gtk-recordmydesktop code, it sends SIGINT
<Saviq> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: pong
<mzanetti> launcher backend merged... can't believe it :D
<mzanetti> Wellark_: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, so... unity8 autopilot suite runs in different configurations every time now
<Saviq> mzanetti, when ran on device, that kinda beats the purpose
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas?
<mzanetti> not following yet...
<mzanetti> ah... you mean the size and input method?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> geometry mostly
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is also a szenario when running on device
<Saviq> szenario?
<Saviq> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: in that case it'll run fullscreen
<mzanetti> f*** you
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just that "sz" is a valid sound in PL
<mzanetti> in german too...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but much different
<Saviq> mzanetti, sz is ~ german sch
<mzanetti> heh...
<mzanetti> actually... there is a difference
<Saviq> so it just sounded fine in my head :D
<mzanetti> sz like it was before is ß
<Saviq> n no
<Saviq> ah maybe before somewhen
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> anyways..
<Saviq> yeah :D
<mzanetti> so check out the header of the testcases.py
<Saviq> mzanetti, so how can we make it use that szenario?
<mzanetti> Saviq: its hud.py by now
<mzanetti> in there you find the scenarios :P
<mzanetti> 3 of them
<mzanetti> 2 for desktop, 1 for device
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so will it Just Work™?
<mzanetti> Saviq: in theory yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: haven't tried it in a while tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice, will know soon
<smspillaz> 1
<Saviq> 2
<mzanetti> 3
<smspillaz> hah
<smspillaz> byobu's been breaking my workflow lately
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if we should run without the fake Ubuntu.Application
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it doesn't kill the system unity8, so we're launching both the fake and the real camera app
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... we'd need to kill the running shell
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you using phablet-test-run ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: it has an argument -n
<mzanetti> that'll stop the running shell teporary
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah!
<dandrader> jeez, I could swear this was ubuntu: http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/10/playstation-3-youtube-send-to-tv/
<Saviq> dandrader, it's UbuntuTV :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: Ubuntu.Application then - I'm inclined to split the fake out into a separate package with Provides: qtubuntu-shell, so that it won't get installed on the devices
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd then test the real apps, only not sure how autopilot would cope with apps forked from our process
<mzanetti> Saviq: autopilot should be fine with that
<Saviq> and yeah, the tests are mightly unreliable :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... we might need to change tests to close the launched apps again
<Saviq> on device, that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, ok, second step, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: I kinda expected that
<Saviq> mzanetti, it fails to unlock like every other time
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, that bad
<mzanetti> didn't expect that tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, other times the shell doesn't switch to Home by itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it can't launch the app
<mzanetti> huh? thats weird
<mzanetti> I mean... it works when we normally run the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it doesn't if you unlock it quickly enough
<mzanetti> Saviq: iirc we have a check that waits for that to happen before trying to unlock :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: this line used to do that at least:
<mzanetti> self.assertThat(dash.showScopeOnLoaded, Eventually(Equals(""), timeout=30))
<Saviq> mzanetti, no way to run just a single test?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> phablet-test-run unity8.tests.testhud.test_show_hud
<mzanetti> Saviq: run "autopilot list unity8"
<Saviq> just comes up empty
<mzanetti> Saviq: you'll get a list of all tests
<Saviq> ah TestHud
<mzanetti> Saviq: then run "autopilot run unity8.test.foo.bar." with the full path of the test you want to run
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I was missing the class name
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, something's weird
<Saviq> $ phablet-test-run unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud
<Saviq> mzanetti, it completes the test case AFAICS
<Saviq> mzanetti, relaunches the shell and fails after some 30s
<Saviq> but only reports one test being run??
<Saviq> ah no
<Saviq> Ran 2 tests in 232.057s
<Saviq> but just 1 failure
<Saviq> but why would it run two?
<mzanetti> hmm... Saviq, what does autopilot list tell you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: does the test have an * ?
<Saviq>  *1 unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud
<mzanetti> Saviq: in that case it found 2 (or more) scenarios for the test
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, all of them do
<mzanetti> running them all...
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you add some print's in setUp to see which scenario it runs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, will do
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe the check for model() == Desktop doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, otoh the failed test is (Fullscreen)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we only have Fullscreen if != Desktop
<mzanetti> hmm...yeah. so that one seems to do
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd need to run it myself to be of more use... give me minute and I'll try
<Saviq> dednick, fix conflict in indicators-client please? it's a small one in debian/control
<dednick> Saviq: yup, doing now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, it actually ran "test_show_hud_button_dont_open(Fullscreen)", too
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. its a filter
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> (which imho sucks sometimes)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's no way to limit it to just one in that case...
<mzanetti> Saviq: pick another one where the filter only matches one :/
<Saviq> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, so... basically if it runs two tests, it fails to unlock the second time
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, will investigate
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... can reproduce it here too
<mzanetti> the first test run actually doesn't look that bad
<mzanetti> so if we're luck its a micro fix and it'll start working
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea if we have a way to unblank the screen?
 * mzanetti searches for the bug report
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1185065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1185065 in Unity "autopilot should prevent screen from locking during test runs" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: unfortuantely thomi decided for Wontfix
<Saviq> mzanetti, I kinda agree with him there...
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... I left it running while searching for the bug and now, after a couple of minutes it actually succeeded to unlock the screen
<Saviq> mzanetti, next test maybe?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I meant by "every other time"
<mzanetti> ok... might be
<mzanetti> Saviq: you really agree every test suite should care by itself about the screen locking prevention?
 * mzanetti doesn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, would have to think more
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, it should actively _unblank_, not only prevent timing out
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: but again. thats an issue all tests will suffer, especially in jenkins
<dednick> Saviq: package 'unity-shell-launcher=2' not found
<Saviq> dednick, ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> dednick, /me needs to fix the build scripts
<dednick> Saviq: ah. is that a replacement, or a new one?
<Saviq> dednick, a replacement
<dednick> desktop-deps?
<Saviq> dednick, not used anymore
<Saviq> dednick, we'll only do with ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> dednick, qt5 and sdk go away, too
<dednick> Saviq: awesome. ta
<Saviq> mzanetti, D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build-next hmmm that's not the one we should be using
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be ubuntu-unity-next
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... lemme fix it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we can get rid of all the others
<Saviq> mzanetti, just leave ppa:ubuntu-unity/next in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually, leave desktop-deps there until indicators-client merges
<Saviq> as that will fail autopilot
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, it looks like unlock actually passes, as the actual failure is:
<Saviq> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on HudButton.opacity failed: 1.0 != dbus.Double(0.0, variant_level=1)
 * Saviq traces unlock_greeter
<mzanetti> this failure doesn't really sound like a unlock_greeter thing tho...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, because the greeter didn't unlock
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the test continued assuming it's unlocked
<mzanetti> Saviq: where did you see those ppa hooks?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/232/parameters/?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, unlock_greeter doesn't actually fail if it fails to unlock
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... just seen that too. well. its a helper. not a test... that's probably the reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, it needs to error out
<Saviq> mzanetti, and in the test, if you don't care - you catch and ignore
<mzanetti> I remember the first version I wrote did fail
<mzanetti> Saviq: does this look ok? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/234/parameters/?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the desktop deps is not in there... I'll just add that temporary in the webiface until we can drop it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: this would be what the c2d config would look like
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, looking good
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw catch-all "except:" are evil
<mzanetti> :)
<mhr3> Saviq, 100 revisions in lp:unity8, champagne time! ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/drop-old-hooks/+merge/174146
<Saviq> mzanetti, I top-approved, good?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd prefer fginther to test-depoly it on his local jenkins instace
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like an autopilot bug :|
<Saviq> mzanetti, the exact same drag doesn't work the second time
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe it doesn't release or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: really... thats weird
<mzanetti> Saviq: you can check that with getevent on android side
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure how to interpret it ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: log in to the android side on the phone (no clue how that works with flipped images tho)
<mzanetti> Saviq: then run gevent -someparamicantremember
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm there, dunno how to interpret the output
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: there should be at least the pressed and released quite obvious
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so I'm missing the -someparamyoucantremember
<mzanetti> Saviq: and there is another command line arg that prints it more readable
<mzanetti> doesn't it have a -h?
<mzanetti> I think it was -e
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no -e ;)
<mzanetti> dammit :D
<Saviq> and -h isn't really -helpful
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, adb shell; android-chroot
<didrocks> mzanetti: commented on the MP FYI
<mzanetti> didrocks: hmm... yeah. I wasn't entirely sure about this. for some reason this seems to cause the usage of the daily-build-next too which is not what we want, right?
<didrocks> mzanetti: not sure on the upstream-merger, I think TBH the upstream-merger should never use any ppa, just a local repository
<didrocks> maybe it's to avoid the missing local repos?
<didrocks> but "ppa" is used as where to dput packages waiting validations for daily release
<didrocks> once built and the tests (using that ppa) pass
<didrocks> they are copied to "dest"
<mzanetti> didrocks: ah, I see
<didrocks> (if no "dest" -> distro)
<mzanetti> didrocks: but then there is no way NOT to use daily-build-next in the job right now?
<didrocks> mzanetti: you mean, upstream merger job?
<mzanetti> didrocks: no, I mean our ci jobs
<mzanetti> didrocks: ah.. .yeah... I guess you refer to our autolanding job.
<mzanetti> didrocks: so yes
<didrocks> yeah, so upstream merger I guess ;) (but some people use "ci" for daily release as well, this is all confusing ;))
<mzanetti> it is :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: autolanding is even worse, more people confused, because landing == landing to distro :p
<didrocks> if you have better terms than upstream merger and daily release, I'm interested btw :)
<didrocks> so yeah, I think the ci/upstream-merger should have a local repo only
<didrocks> so that you can grab latest unity-api package for example
<didrocks> when building unity8
<mzanetti> didrocks: it has a local repo by now... we added that a few days ago
<didrocks> (without waiting next daily)
<didrocks> ok, so I think the hook (if it's a separate hook) to add the ppa from header can be removed
<mzanetti> didrocks: but the problem is that if I keep "ppa: ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next" it will also get included in the used ppas while building
<mzanetti> didrocks: thats the thing... it is not a separate hook. it gets generated from this
<didrocks> yeah, in practice, that shouldn't matter that much as the local repo should have higher version, but better to remove it
<didrocks> argh ;)
<didrocks> so yeah, should be a hook
<mzanetti> requires a change in c2d then I guess
<mzanetti> I'll talk to fginther ones he shows up
<didrocks> sounds the right plan :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's "-l"
<mzanetti> didrocks: thanks for the info...
<didrocks> mzanetti: yw! ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I dunno, it's like input is somehow broken every other time :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if I "help" it unlock
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will then fail launching the app
<mzanetti> om26er: hey, what's your experinece with autopilot on the phone?
<mzanetti> om26er: does it work reliably for you?
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah these days its working fine, except for a new bug which veebers is working on
<mzanetti> om26er: is that input related?
<mzanetti> om26er: like input not working every other time?
<om26er> mzanetti, we do need to have certain tricks to make sure the same test passes on the devices as they on desktops
<om26er> mzanetti, no, that issue is with autopilot not being able to connect to apps
<om26er> mzanetti, bug 1198277
<mzanetti> om26er: but you don't have problems with input not working at all?
<ubot5> bug 1198277 in Autopilot "Failed to create proxy object for gallery app" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198277
<om26er> mzanetti, by input you mean keyboard input or touch ?
<mzanetti> om26er: touch
<om26er> mzanetti, well I have not seen that in tests though in the morning i was not able to unlock my screen as touch was not working, had to turn off and turn on the screen again
<mzanetti> Saviq: could this sound like the same? ^
<mzanetti> om26er: you mean with autopilot or even with your real finger?
<mzanetti> real finger :D
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah without autopilot, i.e. real world testing
<mzanetti> hmm.. no. its something different then
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe we miss some dtor or the like that causes /dev/uinput to be closed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems to work fine for apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, events come through
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least getevent says so
 * Saviq instruments shell.qml
<katie> I've been having issues flashing my phone... can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864475/
<mzanetti> katie: is it a new phone?
<mzanetti> katie: i.e. is still android on it?
<katie> mzanetti, no
<katie> mzanetti, its been flashed many times before
<Saviq> dednick, debian/control doesn't look good there
<mzanetti> katie: is that everything you get as output?
<mzanetti> katie: the output doesn't really contain an error
<Saviq> dednick, we need the | alternatives there
<Saviq> dednick,
<Saviq> 1233	- unity8-fake-env | qtubuntu-shell,
<Saviq> 1234	- unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl,
<Saviq> should've remained like thi
<Saviq> s
<katie> mzanetti, no, this is everything http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864482/
<dednick> Saviq: ah. crap.
<mzanetti> katie: and then it just sits there and waits forever?
<katie> mzanetti, yes
<katie> !
<mzanetti> katie: you can try with phablet-flash -b
<mzanetti> katie: that will erase settings tho
<popey> katie: i answered you elsewhere
<popey> you have outdated phablet-tools
<katie> mzanetti, that's what i tried :s
<popey> you need to update them _first_
<mzanetti> ah... thanks popey
<katie> popey, ok, i'm just going to try and update them first
<katie> popey, mzanetti thanks for your help
<popey> np
<popey> ☻
<dednick> Saviq: unity8-private is a dep higher up
<Saviq> dednick, that's fine
<Saviq> dednick, it's temporary to say "we need the default implementation of launcher, which is unity8-private now"
<Saviq> dednick, later it'll be something else
<popey> katie: feel free to ping us in #ubuntu-touch if you need further help
<dednick> Saviq: i c
<Saviq> mzanetti, !!!!
<Saviq> mzanetti, enabling output made it pass
<mzanetti> Saviq: ???
<Saviq> and slow as hell
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i think i've fixed it. can you take another look
<mzanetti> what output?
<Saviq> mzanetti, -o
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me tries again
<mzanetti> Saviq: that doesn't make any sense
<Saviq> hmm hmm hmm
<mzanetti> Saviq: unless its really a bug in ap that bails out somewhere if that arg is missing
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think what made it pass is I had a left-over shell
<Saviq> that's definitely what made it slow
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... it writes the xml file instead of dumping stuff to sdout/stderr
<Saviq> mzanetti, leave the real unity8 running → no more missing input
<mzanetti> Saviq: weird thing is, apps stop the shell too :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: or did we release a change in that area lately and om26er might just not be up-to-date enough to hit the problem?
<Saviq> mzanetti, "apps stop the shell"?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean it gets SIGSTOPped?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... they run tests with phablet-test-run -n
<mzanetti> Saviq: which translates to removing it from device-services and restarting the session
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but they're not system sessions
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, I'm not sure yet what cause that
<Saviq> as I can't freakin' get output from a passed test
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... ap doesn't think you would ever need that :P
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<mzanetti> vesar: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, really? there's no way to get that output :ADsdsd
<mzanetti> Saviq: not that I would know of
<Saviq> <facepalm>
<vesar> mzanetti, yep.
<mzanetti> vesar: so, the Popover does not support manual positioning
<mzanetti> vesar: SDK guys said I would need to open a request
<mzanetti> vesar: are we sure we want to use the Popover for quicklists? if yes, I'd go ahead and create the request
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, why do you mean it doesn't support manual positioning?
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, check PageHeader out, it's doing *some* things manually
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats not enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<dandrader> greyback, I got a platform-api and mir that makes the surface created by maliit have mir_surface_type_inputmethod
<vesar> mzanetti, wait still. I'm having a visual review with Marcus today afternoon. I'll cover using popover as a quicklist in that meeting. Will let you know right after the meeting.
<dandrader> greyback, do you want to try it out with your qml-demo-shell
<mzanetti> vesar: ok, cool
<greyback> dandrader: yeah definitely
<dandrader> greyback, awesome! I will put the debian packages somewhere for you to download
<greyback> dandrader: I've one piece of work to complete before I can properly test it (need to Input shape the shell surface, so events will pass to the surfaces underneath) - should be only a few hours more work
<greyback> dandrader: excellent :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so anyway, there's completely no input coming in to the shell after the first run
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I've no idea why that would be :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats really weird...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's limited to autopilot touch
<Saviq> mzanetti, as real finger, as you put it, does work
 * Saviq creates a failure
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you try with an app?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet, will do in a sec
 * greyback going to buy usb wifi, tired of continually dropping out
<Saviq> greyback, ooh that bad?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I take that back...
<Saviq> we do get input
 * Saviq is lost
<mzanetti> greyback: which chip?
 * Saviq doesn't get it
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is really strange indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, when I put a raise Exception("bla") at the end of launch app helper
<Saviq> mzanetti, I got input in a MouseArea I put at the bottom of Shell.qml
<mzanetti> what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, aaah, apps seem to behave the same
<Saviq> will know in abit
<mzanetti> om26er: ^^
 * om26er reads back
<mzanetti> om26er: apps seem to have the same issue.
<mzanetti> om26er: when did you last flash and run tests?
<Saviq> Ran 11 tests, 7 failed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. thats exactly the result I get
<Saviq> mzanetti, aah that's the freakin' animation easing
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> really?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, for the most part
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we're affected, though
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I don't see how that would affect unlocking
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, you mean for the apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<john-mcaleely> jam33@civics
<john-mcaleely> doh
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, time for a new password?
<john-mcaleely> Saviq, yeah. or throw away the VM that was aimed at :-)
<john-mcaleely> Saviq, something to do while I get lunch
<om26er> mzanetti, two days ago
<mzanetti> om26er: seems apps are affected by another bug in the sdk
<mzanetti> om26er: should be fixed tomorrow or so
<om26er> Saviq, mzanetti what's the output of those tests? can you pastebin
<mzanetti> om26er: I meant, it will be fixed soon when the SDK is updated again, not you need to fix it
<om26er> mzanetti, ack
<Saviq> om26er, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5864618/
<Saviq> food
<mzanetti> om26er: http://paste.kde.org/793712
<om26er> mzanetti, your package is not upto date
<mzanetti> om26er: where should I get it from?
<mzanetti> om26er:  I flashed the phone half an hour ago and did an apt-get install gallery-app-autopilot
<om26er> mzanetti, whats the version of gallery-app-autopilot for you
<om26er> mzanetti, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk it seems the last release did not include rev771 due to some reason
<jibel> didrocks, wouold you know why last time autopilot has been copied to -release was on 2013-06-07 (1.3daily13.06.05-0ubuntu2) and there hasn't been any newer release copied from -proposed to release since that time?
<seb128> jibel, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt suggests that it makes "autopilot-touch" uninstallable
<seb128>     * i386: autopilot-touch
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look at that? ^
<jibel> uh, for more than a month :/
<jibel> seb128, thx
<seb128> jibel, didrocks: the fix from didrocks got reverted in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/142246195/autopilot_1.3daily13.06.05-0ubuntu2_1.3.1daily13.06.12-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> the fix being https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.3daily13.06.05-0ubuntu2
<seb128> e.g moving to a suggest
<seb128> didrocks, did you upload to distro without merging back in trunk? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I merged that back into trunk
<sil2100> And then it got reverted, since python-ubuntu-platform-api landed
<sil2100> Although python-ubuntu-platform-api is purely armhf
<seb128> right
<seb128> so the depends is buggy in !armhf which is the issue
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch should be armhf then, hm
<seb128> that's one way to fix it
<seb128> the other way is to Depends: ... [armhf] so it has this depends only there
<sil2100> seb128: I guess that's better, but I was wondering if it makes sense to have it without that package
<sil2100> seb128: discussing with om26er about that, will submit a fix once I know what's better
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: holy crap
<mzanetti> Saviq: found the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, ?>
<mzanetti> Saviq: merge will come up soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, our fault?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> well. not sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, I have diff
<Saviq> mzanetti, that you should include
<Saviq> sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll push to unity-team any you can push yours in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, just have a look if you agree http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5864797/
<mzanetti> Saviq: I hate this syntax: start_y = stop_y = int(rect[1] + rect[3] / 2)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but for the rest I agree
<mzanetti> Saviq: also I don't mind if you put it in there like this... just personal preference
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's worse :)
<mzanetti> agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you take over https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as tsdgeos is away already and pstolowski is away after tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I'm going into "scopes virtual sprint" in 10
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, wrong link!
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/filters/+merge/173691 :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, not that you should take over all of them :D
<mzanetti> hehe.. better. was already scared a bit
<Saviq> gotcha ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway I won't be at the standup today or tomorrow, either
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll be away tomorrow too
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> I'll try and take care of the AP in the mean time
<Saviq> +issue
<mzanetti> now the tests don't run on the desktop any more
<mzanetti> aarrrgh
<mzanetti> Saviq: do the tests work on desktop for you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: just current trunk?
<Saviq> mzanetti, any one in particular?
<mzanetti> Saviq: they just sit there doing nothing for me
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... probably because I don't have any scopes
<mzanetti> for some reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, works
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-autopilot-touch
<Saviq> aaaah why doesn't ^C work for autopilot grrrr
<Saviq> interesting
<greyback> You are /kidding/ me. New usb wifi adapter isn't working. Is using ar9170usb driver, but appears to fail in nasty way: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5864834/
<Saviq> aaargh
<paulliu> Is there any multiple inheritance or interface for QML?
<mzanetti> greyback: which chip do you have in your notebook?
<mzanetti> paulliu: I don't think so, no
<greyback> mzanetti: broadcom 4331. I've tried both b43 and wl drivers, latest compat releases, everything I can think of. Always the same: works reliably for a while, then starts dropping out, and eventually barely works. I suspect overheating
<mzanetti> greyback: so, going to tell you a funny story now
<mzanetti> greyback: got fed up with wifi dropping out... bought a usb wifi that was said to work perfectly fine with raspberry pi.
<greyback> mzanetti: if you fix this for me, I'll have your children
<mzanetti> greyback: didn't work for me on the notebook
<mzanetti> greyback: now... good news is, I can enable this chip for you with 5GHz wifi, 100% stability and data rates of 13MB/s
<mzanetti> greyback: bad news is, you have to downgrade your kernel to 3.8.x
<paulliu> OK.. So the GenericScope loads any QML files which must with a property prewviewData. But those previews not are all inherit the DashPreview.qml. Should I just write a doc indicates that any preview must have the property or it won't work? or any better solutions?
<greyback> mzanetti: bad news: first born son?
<greyback> mzanetti: y'know, it did work better on 3.8.x.
<mzanetti> greyback: once you run 3.8.x (I run 3.8.0)
<mzanetti> greyback: you can install brcmwl-kernel-source
<mzanetti> greyback: modprobe wl -r && modprobe wl and you'll be fine
<greyback> mzanetti: note in saucy, they've changed the default wifi driver from b43 to wl
<mzanetti> greyback: I run saucy, with this chip
<greyback> interesting, you use wl. I found b43 better. Hmmm
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, is worth a shot.
<mzanetti> greyback: ah... broadcom upgraded the driver... the latest version breaks it
<mzanetti> greyback: I'll send you a deb
<greyback> mzanetti: oh cool, that would be great
 * greyback still annoyed the replacement stick fails
<mzanetti> greyback: I lived the same story 3 months ago :D
<mzanetti> greyback: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<greyback> mzanetti: thank you
<mzanetti> greyback: if you patch the source to compile with > 3.8.0 that'd be awesome :P
<mzanetti> greyback: and this will be of interest for you too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1189611
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1189611 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.30+bdcom-0ubuntu1 fails to see 5GHz networks and is unstable on 2.5GHz" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> mzanetti: cool, I'll add my voice to that
<Saviq> aaaah freakin' tags, where did they come from now
 * mzanetti suggest Saviq to go for a walk for 20 mins
 * greyback rebooting
<Saviq> mzanetti, scopes virtual sprint with sabdfl, remember?
<mzanetti> oh right
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> but 3 "aaaaahhh" out of 3 messages seems a lot
<fginther> mzanetti, ping
<dandrader> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864917/ <- where can I get this header?
<mzanetti> fginther: pong
<mzanetti> greyback: wifi better?
<dandrader> (the snapshot)
<greyback> mzanetti: am on 3.8 kernel, using b43 - just to get standup out of hte way
<dandrader> ah, I probably forgot to install mir dev...
<fginther> mzanetti, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/drop-old-hooks/+merge/174146
<greyback> dandrader: should be in libmirserver-dev package
<mzanetti> greyback: b43 sort of works, yes. buts till drops whenever there is traffic ongoing or just randomly every 20 mins or so... the package I've sent you is rock solid
<greyback> mzanetti: yep. Its failing to build as it tries to build for newest kernel first. Need to figure out how to change that
<fginther> mzanetti, were you concerned that it might not build after dropping those PPA hooks
<fginther> ?
<dednick> Cimi: standa
<mzanetti> fginther: doesn't it build any more?
<mzanetti> fginther: it still should
<dednick> *up
<fginther> mzanetti, I haven't tested, just was reading through the IRC history
<mzanetti> fginther: ah... no... my concerns are that I have a typo or anything that would smash everything as I can't test that c2d stuff
<dednick> Saviq: fancy approving inidcators-client today? :)
<Saviq> dednick, I fancy, and will try to :)
<fginther> mzanetti, looks good
<dednick> Saviq: \o/
<mzanetti> fginther: did you read the description?
<greyback> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/unity-mir.mp4
<fginther> mzanetti, uhg
<Saviq> dednick, can you please use wrap-and-sort -t
<greyback> mzanetti: what was the AP test issue?
<Saviq> dednick, will reduce the diff, 'cause it won't remove trailing commas
<mzanetti> greyback: every other test run did not get touch input
<Saviq> dednick, I promise, that's the last thing :D
<greyback> mzanetti: interesting. Why?
<mzanetti> greyback: because of this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-autopilot-touch/revision/101
<Saviq> dednick, actually let me do wrap-and-sort -t on trunk first
<Saviq> dednick, I mean in a different branch
<fginther> mzanetti, I need to take a closer look
<Saviq> dednick, so that only the relevant changes end up in your branch
<mzanetti> fginther: but you understand the issue?
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, worth remembering, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: 3rd wifi dropout during the meeting. /me fixing this
<fginther> mzanetti, are the mir packages in daily-build-next causing the problem?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/wrap-and-sort/+merge/174202
<Saviq> ugh
<mzanetti> fginther: I don't think there is a real problem already. but also I don't think its a good idea to still build with all those outdated ppas. Also, Saviq asked me to remove them. (Saviq: If there is another reason I'm not aware of, please let fginther know)
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther there's no inherent problem, just that we don't control them
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther and if, for example, we build against something in daily-build-next that's not then used in image builds
<Saviq> we might be broken
<sil2100> tedg, Wellark_: ping!
<fginther> mzanetti, Saviq, I see. You just need a well controlled environment
<Saviq> fginther, I just hope for it, yeah :)
<dednick> Saviq: looks like there are some other changes in that MP testhud
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, just fixed
<tedg> Good morning sil2100
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll have to work in another MP for the c2d tool to not include the daily-build-next ppa by default
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll let you know when it's ready
<Saviq> dednick, ugh, one more
<mzanetti> fginther: cool, thanks... for now, I think dropping the other ppas (from my merge) is ok..
<fginther> mzanetti, ok, so I'll go ahead and approve/deploy'
<mzanetti> fginther: thanks
<Saviq> dednick, actually no, the branch is ready now
<dednick> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/94218/
<nic-doffay> ScrollableContainer is a flickable.
<nic-doffay> But the ListView can interact too.
<dandrader> greyback, got your qml-demo-shell working
<nic-doffay> Shall I just disable the ListView interaction?
<greyback> dandrader: great! :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes you should, if it shows all the results
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if all the options don't fit on a screen - the spec most recently said you should scroll within it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but ckpringle was updating it in that regard AFAIK
<nic-doffay> Saviq, updating it to what?!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that it should just always expand to show all items
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll chat to him now. But just to make sure I've got it right, there won't be any scrolling any more?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I believe so, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, argh.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, bit of a waste of the day so far then.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it happens
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wanted to confirm but yeah, your fix didn't help for me :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-autopilot-touch/+merge/174191/comments/390063 has packages already
<mzanetti> Saviq: the autopilot one?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah :|
<mzanetti> it did not?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I have some more changes on my device...
<mzanetti> Saviq:  I just thought this would be the one so I only cleanly applied this change
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, shall we just see the whole diff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it helps here, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack... one minute
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. pushed... this is now a mess, but with this I could run all the lockscreen tests in a row
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, does `autopilot run unity8.tests.testhud.TestHud.test_show_hud` work for you?
<Saviq> hmm 'TestHud' object has no attribute 'sg'
<Saviq> mzanetti, autopilot run unity8.tests.testlockscreen.TestLockscreens.test_unlock
<Saviq> mzanetti, stuck at the second test :/
<Saviq> actually both
<Saviq> fail
 * Saviq checks a `make autopilot`
<Saviq> mzanetti, the only way I can get more tests running is by running "real" unity8 behind the test
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you have some idea, let's escalate
<mzanetti> Saviq: was in a meeting
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
 * mzanetti reads backlog
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... no... the hud ones don't work right now in this commit because I just commented the Screen.create() away
<mzanetti> but you should be able to run the lockscreen ones (which suffered from the same issue)
<mzanetti> and if that works for you I would clean up that branch to fix it for the hud ones too
<mzanetti> dammit
 * mzanetti tries again
<Saviq> mzanetti, not working for me I'm afraid :/
<Saviq> autopilot run unity8.tests.testlockscreen.TestLockscreens.test_unlock
<Saviq> after having exported PYTHONPATH to point at ~phablet/shell/tests/autopilot
<Saviq> just fails at the first test 'cause it doesn't use the pin lock for some reason
<Saviq> but the rest just errors out after failing to drag the greeter away
<mzanetti> Saviq: lol... my dad called me while the tests where running
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... now I try again... might be the case that the merge with my first commit and yours broke it again
<mzanetti> Saviq: definitely working here...tests failing for some reasons, but input works for multiple runs
<Saviq> mzanetti, how are you running?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and are you sure shell isn't running behind?
<mzanetti> http://paste.kde.org/793796
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh crap... I might indeed have some broken instances hanging around
<Saviq> mzanetti, "Loading tests from: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages" did you install/modify them in place there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ok, I'm running locally from "Loading tests from: /home/phablet/shell/tests/autopilot"
<mzanetti> modify in place
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think that makes a difference tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, I expect not
<mzanetti> Saviq: dammit... you were right :/
<Saviq> ok, escalating
<mzanetti> it was a dead instance (not visible any more) which was hanging around in the background
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, something there makes it help
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, that red rectangle is suspicious
<mzanetti> Saviq: when the tests are working, I don't see that
<mzanetti> Saviq: when they fail, I see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I see no red rectangle ever :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm. its also there with the camera_app tests
<sil2100> tedg: uuhh, sorry, got context-switched to something else
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's a red rectangle, approx 2x2 grid units in size, wherever autopilot touches
<sil2100> tedg: sooo... mhr3 did some analysis related to the DBus Unity issues we have, and he found what DBus calls saturate the bus
<Saviq> mzanetti, not here
<mzanetti> Saviq: haven't seen this back then when I last used it
<sil2100> tedg: I think he CC'd the results to you by e-mail
<sil2100> tedg: there seems to be A LOT of com.canonical.hud.UpdatedQuery signals going on
<sil2100> tedg: could you maybe take a look as well?
<sil2100> mhr3: ^ ?
<sil2100> Wellark_: ^ ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I don't know what it is, but I'm not able to run any of the autopilot tests for apps either...
<mzanetti> its just a big fail-fest
<mzanetti> but I guess thats what we get for not running them automated on the devices STILL
<mhr3> yep, tedg was cced, here's the full stats btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863196/
<Saviq> mzanetti, a lot of that is the SDK issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH phablet-test-run camera_app
<Saviq> mzanetti, behaves really how unity8 behaves
<mzanetti> yeah, it does
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i've wrap-and-sort'd.
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I guess thomi needs to check it out... he'll show up in a few
<mzanetti> hours, that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: but om26er says he was successfully running them on the phone 2 days ago... so it must be kinda new breakage
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let me try an older image then
<om26er> bug 1198282
<ubot5> bug 1198282 in Unity 8 "[regression] scrolling in the dash is jerky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198282
<om26er> I reported that one a few days ago, Its caused by https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/UseC++LVWPH/+merge/168073
<om26er> is anyone else seeing that? popey ?
<popey> om26er: saucy desktop?
<om26er> popey, ubuntu touch
<om26er> or is dash called something else in the touch world ?
<popey> sorry, i mean, are you on a pc or a mobile device?
<popey> i presume a pc because that unity version number isn't what I have on my phone
<om26er> popey, i am on device, mako
<popey> oh, doh, unity8
<popey> om26er: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3I8Ghqbh9Q
<Saviq> popey, known issue
<Saviq> popey, the UbuntuShape is loading the images (because the categories are rebuilt when they come on screen)
<popey> ahhh
<Saviq> popey, the black apps are caused by that, too... didn't think of that
<Saviq> popey, as the apps are stopped, we've no way of getting at their snapshots..
<Saviq> popey, should be resolved with mir
<popey> \o/ Everything is better with Mir
<Saviq> exactly!
<popey> I'm going to get a T-shirt made
<popey> "That'll be fixed in Mir"
<Saviq> popey, and the stuttering we'll try and reduce with the new UbuntuShape that's coming to UITK
<popey> super
<Saviq> aaaargh I can see my face on the interwebs
<mzanetti> Saviq: muahahaha
<mzanetti> Saviq: any progress on the autopilot stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I pung asac but got no response yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll follow up with him / thomi
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, right, an I flashed an older image, but then it installs from ppa:autopilot again, trying to see with purge-ppa autopilot first
<asac> Saviq: i am on call
<asac> will get back to you
<Saviq> asac, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, 20130707 → no go
<Saviq> om26er, did you say unity8 autopilot tests worked for you on the device recently?
<Saviq> om26er, if so, can you `apt-cache policy python-autopilot autopilot-touch libautopilot-qt`?
<om26er> Saviq, no, I don't run shell I run app tests only
<om26er> popey, isn't there a little lag for you in the scrolling ?
<Saviq> om26er, still, could you try phablet-test-run -n unity8.tests.testlockscreen.TestLockscreens.test_unlock please?
<popey> om26er: did you see the video?
<om26er> popey, yeah, just saw it
<Saviq> om26er, might need a -p unity8-autopilot there
<Saviq> popey, ah, and btw, some of the stutter is because the Running apps is growing while the thing is scrolling
<Saviq> popey, we need to make sure it only animates when it's already on screen
<Saviq> didrocks, can you please mark this branch obsolete / delete it https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/trunk
 * didrocks flushes
<Saviq> greyback, delete or mark obsolete https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-build-script
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> This branch cannot be deleted as it has 1 branch sharing revisions.
<didrocks> and what branch? kthxbye
<Saviq> didrocks, possibly lp:unity8
<didrocks> ok, set to abandoned for now
<greyback> Saviq: gone
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, let me unstack
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, remove or mark obsolete https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/index-based-activate please
<Saviq> dednick, is that branch active https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-client-textual-app ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, remove or mark obsolete https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-api-pinning please?
<pstolowski> Saviq: ah, sure, done
<Saviq> didrocks, done
<dednick> Saviq: somewhat.
<Saviq> dednick, I just want to clean up https://code.launchpad.net/unity8
<didrocks> Saviq: deleted
<Saviq> dednick, if it is / will be / whatever needed
<Saviq> dednick, that's fine
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i'd like to merge it. pretty helpful with testing.
<Saviq> dednick, k, that's fine
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, running 3.8.5 kernel with your wl package. Here's hoping all works out :) Thanks for the help!
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, did you merge trunk in indicators-client already? after wrap-and-sort merged?
<Saviq> dednick, it's conflicting still on CI?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. yeah, i did. od
<Saviq> dednick, ok, must've been some jenkins mishap
<Saviq> dednick, it merges clean
<Saviq> restarting
<Saviq> ah it picked up r115
<dednick> Saviq: Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but it picked up r115
<Saviq> dednick, restarted with r116 now
<dednick> Saviq: ah, i c
<dandrader> greyback, is notes crashing shortly after launched?
<greyback> dandrader: yes. Due to missing HUD I believe
<dandrader> right
<om26er> Saviq, seems to me it unlocks the screen with the password and then unity somehow crashes and starts again
<dednick> Saviq: failed immediately
<Saviq> om26er, that's correct, and runs more tests
<dednick> picked up 115 again..
<Saviq> dednick, no, I cancelled
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> dednick, one more is running with 116
<dandrader> greyback, launching a hello world app might be better
<Saviq> om26er, there should be 4 tests there
<Saviq> om26er, but only the first one succeeds for us on the device
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, that seems to be the case for me as well
<Saviq> om26er, the rest just fail to unlock the greeter (which really is just a step towards the test, not the test in itself)
<greyback> dandrader: but that involves making one, plus all the trimmings. Wasn't a priority for me
<Saviq> om26er, ok, will escalate with AP gurus, thanks for confirming
<didrocks> andyrock: did you see that I have some code examples for cmake & google-mock
<andyrock> yeah i took libusermetrics
<didrocks> good :)
 * Saviq wants a RAM-based SSD :P
<Saviq> sbuild+shm is just so fast...
<andyrock> i think compiz already has the support to build gtest locally
<andyrock> just need to force it and update something
<andyrock> but I'm not that sure :D
<om26er> Saviq, there was a autopilot bug yesterday which would pass the first test in the suite and fail all others but that got fixed (bug 1197911)
<ubot5> bug 1197911 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "With a CustomEmulator and qmlscene, the dbus service is not found the second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197911
<Saviq> om26er, hmm, kind of sounds like our issue
<Saviq> uh oh...
<Saviq> private/qquickvisualdatamodel_p.h: No such file or directory
<Saviq> Qt 5.1 broke LVWPH...
<om26er> Saviq, also this: file:///usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml:21:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "LightDM": Cannot load library /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks/LightDM/libMockLightDM-qml.so: (liblightdm-qt5-2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<om26er> that appeared during the test run
<Saviq> om26er, that might be something we failed, but it's *OK*, we could fix if AP was fine for us...
<mzanetti> greyback: \o/ You'll be happy with this driver. I'm sure
<mzanetti> greyback: only downside... every upgrade wants to install the newer, broken one
<greyback> mzanetti: good point, will have to pin it
<mzanetti> didn't take the time yet to find out how to blacklist it
<dednick> Saviq: ci approved! do it! :)
<Saviq> do it now!
<dednick> quickly before it decides it doens't like it anymore
<Saviq> dednick, gimme 10
<Saviq> :D
<dednick> :)
<dednick> sure
<Saviq> dednick, uh oh, is overview supposed to be disabled?
<dednick> Saviq: is it?
<Saviq> dednick, I can't access it
<Saviq> dednick, tapping only hints
<ritz> smspillaz hi, wt buffer age - https://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/new-old-buffers/
<ritz> are we looking at merging the code for 13.10 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I noticed already in the latest flashed image that the overview page is gone
<Saviq> mzanetti, might've been disabled with the DragHandle
<dednick> Saviq: ah. that was a change from dandrader's drag handle i think
<dednick> Saviq: although we do want to disable it
<Saviq> dednick, that confirmed?
<Saviq> dednick, in that case would be nice to clean Overview.qml and related stuff away
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. I'm removing it totally in another branch
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<dednick> Saviq: i can add the behaviour back in for now if you like
<Saviq> dednick, no, that's fine
<dednick> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> dednick, I knew you'd be happy :)
<smspillaz> ritz: dunno, ask andyrock and co
<smspillaz> ritz: it'd be nice if we can - but we're still in review
<andyrock> smspillaz, ritz first we need to get compiz trunk on S... ;)
<dandrader> mzanetti, dednick yes, I intentionally removed the overview page during the s/Revealer/DragHandle work in the Panel
<dandrader> as design no longer wants it
<andyrock> and almost it's done...
<ritz> andyrock how can I help with this ?
<andyrock> with the buffer age thing? testing it? :D
<andyrock> ritz, ^^^
<ritz> smspillaz hmm, thanks. I am looking to backport this to precise
<ritz> andyrock++ sweet, thanks
<ritz> andyrock works beautifully for most parts
<smspillaz> ritz: it won't make sense to backport it to precise
<smspillaz> ritz: precise compiz uses partial updates instead of full ones
<smspillaz> andyrock: I'm just adjusting the tests now for your branch, thanks for that, I've been kind of all over the place these last few weeks
<smspillaz> (I kinda dropped the ball for a bit)
<ritz> smspillaz  won't ? hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/861268 on precise
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 861268 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "text corruption in terminals (xterm, urxvt) and emacs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ritz> I believe, backporting this would fix the issue on precise
<ritz> aah
<smspillaz> ritz: I don't think so
<smspillaz> ritz: in any case, you would have to do a lot more than you'd expect
<ritz> hmmm
<smspillaz> ritz: it's really only for quantal and up
<andyrock> smspillaz, np! university has the priority you know
<andyrock> resting too :D
<ritz> smspillaz  hmm, thanks a ton :)
<andyrock> smspillaz, btw I can't run gtest atm... new google mock broke them
<andyrock> smspillaz, I'm looking for a fix but it's almost eod
<smspillaz> andyrock: ah that sucks. Is that why tests are disabled on ci too ? (I noticed that ...)
<andyrock> smspillaz, no idea about that
<andyrock> smspillaz, but should be easy to fix
<smspillaz> cool :)
<Saviq> dednick, ok, happroved, I've enough of this ;D
<dednick> Saviq: woo!
<mzanetti> I know someone who is going to party now :D
<mzanetti> dednick: :D
<dednick> time to crack open a beer i reckon
<dandrader> I thought the reviews Saviq made on some of my gestures MPs took forever, but this one clearly won :)
<Saviq> dandrader, none of yours were almost 9k long ;)
<dandrader> yeah :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-friends/category-content-type/+merge/174240 pls?
<kenvandine> mhr3, sure
<Saviq> dednick, single-line summary at the top of commit msgs please
<Saviq> re: axis calculator
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i've changed it already. :)
<dednick> Saviq: too quick
<Saviq> ;
<Saviq> )
<Saviq> too quick with Enter, too
<sergiusens> dednick: did your MR for indicators land?
<Saviq> sergiusens, it's landing now
<sergiusens> nvm saw uut
<sergiusens> Saviq: thanks :-)
<sergiusens> uut->it
<Saviq> we got Qt5.1 support :)
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/support-qt51/+merge/174266
<Saviq> fginther, ps-panda-8 doesn't have the latest hooks yet
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding/77/console
<fginther> Saviq, I'll get it fixed.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: failed to land. :(
<dednick> Saviq: ah, you re-approved. nevermind :)
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, jenkins fail this time
<Saviq> dednick, MERGED
<jdstrand> hi!
<jdstrand> I think there may be a bug with unity 8 and desktop files
<jdstrand> on saucy amd64 (unity 7), I can modify a .desktop file to use Exec=aa-exec -p profile qmlscene ... and things work fine
<jdstrand> on saucy on a touch image (unity 8), I can make the same modification, but it won't launch the app. I can take the Exec line out of the .desktop file and put it into the terminal app, and it works
<jdstrand> oh, I should say that on unity 7 it works from the Dash. on unity 8 it does not work from the application lens on grouper
<jdstrand> I'm not sure where to look to see what the problem is though
<jdstrand> greyback, bregma, saviq: any ideas? ^
<Saviq> jdstrand, can you give me an example .desktop file that doesn't work for you?
<jdstrand> Saviq: yeah, give me a sec (you need something else for aa-exec to work)
<jdstrand> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5866528/
<jdstrand> Saviq: not sure how familiar you are with apparmor, so I laid it all out for you
<Saviq> jdstrand, k, lemme try
<jdstrand> Saviq: note, this is on grouper touch image
<jdstrand> Saviq: on saucy amd64, it works fine
<Saviq> jdstrand, I'll try on maguro, no grouper around
<jdstrand> Saviq: sure, it is the same on mako too
<jdstrand> Saviq: I just wanted to make sure it was unity 8 :)
<Saviq> jdstrand, with me it's all about unity8 ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> Saviq: so, what is interesting is that I don't think aa-exec is getting executed at all. we have a hacked version to show dump debug output to a file, and that file is not created when launched via the applications lens
<jdstrand> Saviq: but of course it is when launched from the terminal
<jdstrand> Saviq: which made me wonder if there is a whitelist of binaries for the Exec=
<jdstrand> but that is just a wild guess
<jdstrand> Saviq: one other thing-- aa-exec is in /usr/sbin. I tried it with absolute path and it didn't work either
<jdstrand> Saviq: (fyi, aa-exec is just a perl script, so it is easy to edit for debugging)
<Saviq> jdstrand, it errors out here under aa-exec
<jdstrand> what is the error?
<Saviq> jdstrand, ASSERT: "eglBindAPI(EGL_OPENGL_ES_API) == EGL_TRUE" in file screen.cc, line 78
<Saviq> jdstrand, so it might be confined too much for maguro or something?
<jdstrand> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> but anyway, let me try putting in .desktop
<jdstrand> grep DEN /var/log/kern.log
<jdstrand> Saviq: I can tell you how to fix the denial for you with the above ^
<jdstrand> or dmesg |grep DEN
<Saviq> jdstrand, /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
<jdstrand> Saviq: can you add to /etc/apparmor.d/ubuntu-calculator-app:
<jdstrand>   /vendor/lib/egl/*.so mr,
<jdstrand> then run:
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/ubuntu-calculator-app
<Saviq> jdstrand, anywhere?
<Saviq> jdstrand, within brackets?
<jdstrand> within the brackets, yes
<jdstrand> by the # FIXME: Nexus 7 specific line is where I plan to add it to our policy
<jdstrand> but it doesn't matter so long as it is within the brackets
<Saviq> jdstrand, /vendor/lib/libIMGegl.so is needed, too
<jdstrand> /vendor/lib/*.so mr,
<Saviq> aaand /system/vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
<Saviq> jdstrand, yeah, I'll manage, just letting you know :)
<jdstrand> hehe, welcome to apparmor profiling!
<Saviq> and /dev/pvrsrvkm
<jdstrand> Saviq: if at the end you can give me all the denials you saw, that would be great-- I can update the policy and be reasonably sure it will be good for maguro
<Saviq> jdstrand, ok, will pastebin a log after I get it running
<Saviq> that one will need to bewr
<Saviq> jdstrand, what does "m" stand for in "mr"?
<Saviq> jdstrand, "Can't exec "/usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml": Permission denied at /usr/sbin/aa-exec line 122"
 * Saviq prints the whole exec we're throwing
<jdstrand> Saviq: mmap
<Saviq> k
<jdstrand> bah, I have to leave to go to dinner. can we continue this tonight/tomorrow?
<jdstrand> Saviq: what tz are you?
<Saviq> jdstrand, 1:30 am here, so tomorrow :)
<jdstrand> yes, good, let me kot keep you
<jdstrand> thanks for your help! :)
<Saviq> jdstrand, but I'll try and see where that command line gets mangled
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-12
<Saviq> jdstrand, found the issue, qtubuntu reverses the arguments
<Saviq> jdstrand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5866645/ is the grep DEN
<Saviq> jdstrand, and I'm prepping a fix for qtubuntu
<Saviq> jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/fix-reversed-arguments/+merge/174313
<Saviq> jdstrand, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~msawicz/phablet/ these two packages should sort you out
<Saviq> jdstrand, or you can get the packages from jenkins output.zip https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/fix-reversed-arguments/+merge/174313/comments/390384
 * Saviq → bed
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss_, pong
<tvoss_> Saviq, good morning :) quick one: shared_ptr's and qml, good or bad idea?
<Saviq> tvoss_, http://qt-project.org/wiki/SharedPointersAndQmlOwnership ;)
<tvoss_> Saviq, so usual QObject* and c'tors with QObject* parent are best
<Saviq> tvoss_, yeah, that's what QML expects
<Saviq> tvoss_, and even though we're using some shareds here and there and haven't noticed problems
<Saviq> tvoss_, YMMV
<tvoss_> okay
<Saviq> tvoss_, to make things safer, Satoris sents up the data() of a QSharedPointer after having set the object ownership to Cpp
<tvoss_> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> tvoss_, as described in the wiki, really
<tvoss_> Saviq, yeah, bookmarked that one
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, glad 5.1 worked for you - the test... must've been something weird with the environment, it should've exported QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minmal so that it doesn't try and connect to X
<Saviq> Mirv, otherwise it'd fail everywhere from jenkins to the PPA
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm glad as well. sure, something weird it. it'll pop up again if it's something that needs fixing.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<Saviq> let's see, will I make it through the power outage?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, can you pastebin me an example of a component using themes/colour pallet’s?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how much battery left?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 1:23
<Saviq> nic-doffay, unfortunately it's a dying battery :/
 * Saviq needs to finally fix it / get one for the optical drive bay
<nic-doffay> Saviq, aren't they all? :P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, indeed!
<nic-doffay> Took me ages to buy a new one.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, this one lasted some disappointing 18 months
<Saviq> was nice at the beginning with almost 8hrs life... now it's more like 1:40
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mine for ages was 0. haha
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ;)
<nic-doffay> Cimi, up above dude. <nic-doffay> Cimi, can you pastebin me an example of a component using themes/colour pallet’s?
<nic-doffay> At least just the colour pallet for now.
<nic-doffay> I'll figure the Ubuntu Shape thing later on.
<nic-doffay> That def will need themes.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, sorry it's the ping day
<Cimi> nic-doffay, got so many pings I am catching up :)
<Cimi> your turn
<Cimi> nic-doffay, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/608
<nic-doffay> Cimi, what am I looking for?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, color: Theme.paletter.normal.background
<Cimi> -r
<nic-doffay> Cimi, and for labels and all that?
<nic-doffay> Colours etc?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, the documentation for colours is in the palette file
<nic-doffay> Cimi, ok great
<Cimi> should be easy, ask if you need
<nic-doffay> Cimi, which ones the Pallete file?
<nic-doffay> There are two here.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, actually
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/color_palette/+merge/173114
<Cimi> this is easier to read
<Cimi> nic-doffay, modules/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/PaletteValues.qml
<nic-doffay> Cimi, what do I need to import?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, nothing
<nic-doffay> Cimi, and testing this works?
<nic-doffay> Just run the the gallery preview in the sdk?
<nic-doffay> Any idea?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, wait a bit then mumble
<Cimi> nic-doffay, mumble?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, yeah one sec...
<Cimi> nic-doffay, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/files
<sil2100> dednick: hi! Unity unit tests for i386 started failing, strangely
<sil2100> dednick: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144774686/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity_7.0.2%2B13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> dednick: re-running didn't help... do you know maybe what could be wrong?
<dednick> sil2100: not really. if you look at the failure output, the expected and actual values are the same.
<dednick> sil2100: new version of gtest?
<sil2100> dednick: most probably
<mhr3> sil2100, there's special template for comparing doubles, i guess it's not used though it should be
<mhr3> doubles are rarely equal
<sil2100> mhr3: right, I think that needs to be fixed, as by some 'lucky chance' it passed for armhf and amd64 ;)
<sil2100> dednick: hm, I checked and there seems to be no new gtest
<sil2100> I wonder why suddenly it stopped working
<mhr3> sil2100, btw any progress on the hud thing?
<mhr3> i suppose dist-upgrade wanting to remove ubuntu-touch is not a good thing
<dednick_> sil2100: all tests succeed for me
<mhr3> dednick_, it's EXPECT_EQ() on doubles
<mhr3> eeek!
<nic-doffay> Cimi, where can I get opacity values for the themes?
<nic-doffay> or do you just set the whole colour?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, and one thing else. Any idea how I can see the themes in action?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, colours are rgba
<Cimi> nic-doffay, to set theme
<nic-doffay> Cimi, right so no separate alpha.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, in your main qml file
<sil2100> mhr3: didn't hear any info about that...
<sil2100> dednick_: hm, are you on i386?
<Cimi> Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruGradient"
<dednick_> sil2100: 64
<Cimi> nic-doffay, ^
<sil2100> dednick_: it seems amd64 didn't have that problem
<sil2100> dednick_: maybe mhr3 is right and we should expect double values some differently
<dednick_> sil2100: possibly
<sil2100> dednick_: are you free right now to fix that, or busy and I should try that? :)
<dednick_> sil2100: not what i would say "free"
<dednick_> sil2100: you on 64
<dednick_> or 32?
<sil2100> amd64 as well, sadly!
<nic-doffay> Cimi, can you not bind it?
<Saviq> mhr3, ubuntu-touch is being fixed now
<Saviq> mhr3, or is fixed already, just needs to get published
<Saviq> mhr3, but it shouldn't matter
<mhr3> Saviq, it also wanted to remove indicators
<Saviq> mhr3, as it only gets removed because indicators-plugins* are integrated into unity8
<Saviq> mhr3, and the seed wasn't updated yet
<Cimi> nic-doffay, bind what?
<mhr3> Saviq, k, thx for update
<Saviq> mhr3, indicators-plugins, not indicators themselves, right?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I just threw that code into The option selector and tried it out in the gallery. No change.
<mhr3> Saviq, indicator-client-plugin-*
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, that's fine
<nic-doffay> Cimi, the onCompleted
<Saviq> mhr3, built into unity8 since yesterday
<mhr3> coolio
<mhr3> sil2100, i have 32bit chroot
<dednick_> sil2100: not sure why it's not working though. the values should be the same...
<mhr3> cause it's doubles
<dednick_> and?
<mhr3> :-O
<dednick_> 1.00201 != 1.00201
<mhr3> printing a double truncates it
<dednick_> i've checked the code, they should be the same
<mhr3> the reality is that 1.0020100000001 != 1.0020100000003
<dednick_> mhr3: it's not
<dednick_> sil2100: when did this stop working?
<mhr3> dednick_, you can never compare a double for equality, that's a cs fact
<dednick_> cs?
<Saviq> computer science
<dednick_> (should_be_selected ? 1.0f : 0.9f) * progress != (should_be_selected ? 1.0f : 0.9f) * progress
<mhr3> damn, he got me
<mhr3> ok, in one case you can :P
<mhr3> i can't build unity
<dednick_> mhr3: saucy update
<mhr3> add_subdirectory given source "/usr/src/gmock" which is not an existing
<mhr3>   directory.
<dednick_> mhr3: yeah. new gmock
<mhr3> upgrading then
<dednick_> mhr3: there probably should be a check for the version in the configure
<dednick_> i wonder if gtest is trunking one of the values going into the test equality function
<sil2100> dednick_: I only noticed it failing since like yesterday
<dednick_> damn. my laptop is burning. something keeps frying my cpu!
<mhr3> dednick_, hud! :)
<dednick_> mhr3: really? how do i kill it!?
<sil2100> killall hud-service
<sil2100> Try that!
<sil2100> SHOOT IT
<dednick_> process not found
<mhr3> pkill -f hud-service
<dednick_> killall unity
<sil2100> OHSHIT
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, anyway, i don't think the hud fix is going to happen anytime soon, hud guys want unity to use the new interface and implementing that will take a while
<sil2100> mhr3: *sighs* - since if you say that all the unity AP failures are caused by the DBus issue that is caused by HUD, then hm, we seem to be blocked - just hope the problems are not 100% reproducible
<mhr3> sil2100, ehm, how do i run the unit tests these days? make check not make test doesnt' work
<Cimi> nic-doffay, in the main qml file
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you need updated packages
<nic-doffay> Cimi, as of when?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, today
<mhr3> sil2100, nvm
<dandrader> Saviq, Have you seen something like that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867928/
<dandrader> ^ when running ./build
<Saviq> dandrader, you need ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/clean-build-scripts-coding/+merge/173847
 * Saviq goes back home looking for power
<Saviq> biab
<jdstrand> Saviq: hi! thanks for the work on bug #1200437
<ubot5> bug 1200437 in qtubuntu "startProcess reverses arguments from desktop files." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200437
<Saviq> jdstrand, cheers
<jdstrand> Saviq: I haven't been able to test it yet because the files in output.zip and your directory don't seem to include the fix
<Saviq> jdstrand, oh!
<Saviq> jdstrand, that'd be very weird
<Saviq> jdstrand, /me tests
<jdstrand> Saviq: ie, it didn't work, so I read /usr/share/doc/qthybris/changelog.Debian.gz and it doesn't show your change
<Saviq> jdstrand, I didn't add anything to the changelog, though
<Saviq> jdstrand, we're relying on daily release to do it for us
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867991/
<jdstrand> ah
<Saviq> jdstrand, did you reboot after installing?
<jdstrand> I did not reboot
<Saviq> jdstrand, you at least needed to restart the shell
<jdstrand> I guess I should do that?
<jdstrand> I see
 * jdstrand restart
<Saviq> jdstrand, yeah, it needs to pick up the new lib
<jdstrand> ok, that makes sense. not sure why I didn't think of that :)
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> it is working now :)
 * jdstrand hugs Saviq 
<Saviq> jdstrand, awesome
<jdstrand> Saviq: the only trick is that the version in output.zip is the same as the one in saucy right now. when do you think saucy will have the fix?
<dandrader> greyback, will Shell.qml and Stage.qml (specially the animations code) change much with unity8-mir or will it be essentially about having a new implementation of Ubuntu.Applicaion module
<greyback> dandrader: I've a refactoring branch, which just isolates the WM code out of a shell into a more testable condition. I need to update that and figure out why some of the tests failed
<greyback> dandrader: the plan has been to limit the amount of changes in unity8, so will still be grabbing screenshot from Mir and animating that - not the surface itself. The new AppManager will need a few code changes, but nothing major. I'm hoping there'll not be too many changes
<Saviq> jdstrand, as soon as it's approved / merged / released
<dandrader> greyback, ok. do you mind if I take that bug from you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1116207  I'm idle at the moment
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1116207 in Unity 8 "[right edge swipe] Right edge does not respond if there are no running apps" [Medium,Confirmed]
<greyback> dandrader: go for it
<jdstrand> Saviq: oh, can you paste the apparmor denials somewhere?
<Saviq> jdstrand, I did, let me scroll up
<jdstrand> ah, missed that
<Saviq> jdstrand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5866645/
<Saviq> jdstrand, that's maguro, btw
<jdstrand> thanks! :)
<jdstrand> I'll get that adjusted in our policy
<Saviq> cheers
<seb128> Saviq, dednick: hey, do you know what's the status of using the real indicators in unity8/ubuntu touch?
<seb128> Saviq, dednick: we had a couple ported to gmenu in saucy but I think we still don't use them on touch? what is blocking?
<Saviq> dednick, I'll leave that to you ↑
<dednick> seb128: i believe they don't have phone profiles yet. at the moment i think they're only supportted on desktop
<seb128> dednick, is the unity side ready?
<seb128> dednick, larsu said they didn't have phone profile because nobody asked for those profiles yet
<dednick> seb128: unity8?
<dednick> seb128: i've asked for them.
<dednick> maybe i dont count
<seb128> dednick, is the only piece missing to use them on the touch image the phone profile?
<seb128> dednick, where did you ask?
<dednick> indicator status meeting
<dednick> seb128: indicator status meeting
<seb128> dednick, sorry, my session closed
<seb128> dednick, ok ... so is everything ready on the unity8 side? (e.g if we can an indicator exporting a phone profile we can use it on unity8)?
<seb128> dednick, can you open a bug on launchpad about what you need? that's easier to track
<dednick> seb128: yep, should be good to go when we have them.
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> how can I test that?
<seb128> just running an indicator with a phone profile on the current touch image should work?
<greyback> kgunn: lol
<kgunn> greyback: are you running xmir ?
<greyback> kgunn: yes
<kgunn> did you pin the ppa ? if so, can you dist-upgrade and see if it tries to remove/uninstall lightdm/u-s-c
<kgunn> (assuming you haven't dist-upgraded today)
<greyback> kgunn: yep I pinned the PPA. Ok, trying...
<om26er> mhr3, ping
 * kgunn hopes i have some latent apt-cache issue...
<mhr3> om26er, pong
<om26er> mhr3, after searching in the dash I see installed scopes along with apps: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143920097/t.png
<om26er> mhr3, I am hoping its something for scopes team (?)
<mhr3> om26er, like on desktop, yes
<om26er> mhr3, they are appearing alongside installed apps, which looks wrong
<om26er> mhr3, is that expected ?
<mhr3> atm, yes
<greyback> kgunn: u-s-c is being kept back. lightdm untouched
<kgunn> greyback: well good...so it didn't remove either in your case....just a failure to update u-s-c
<kgunn> ?
<greyback> kgunn: yep
<kgunn> greyback: f me....why did it uninstall mine?
<kgunn> anyone know of a way to clear apt cache just in case something lurking in there?
<kgunn> ....oh....nvmd....i think i know
<kgunn> greyback: thank you for the interruption....
<greyback> kgunn: I'm really not sure how that could've happened. The pin priority is 1002, which should be the highest
<greyback> does it let you re-install lightdm? What lightdm package is it?
<kgunn> greyback: no...it does the lightdm depends on u-s-c, but can't install u-s-c cause of libmirserver version
<kgunn> the classic broken package...
<greyback> yay :(
<kgunn> kgunn: so its good /bad.....it is broken....but i bet for people already running xmir ( & for most non-stupid people, e.g. !kgunn) then it will just whine
<kgunn> but keep working
<greyback> kgunn: 0.0.6bzr848saucy0 is what I'm installing now with the dist-upgrade
<greyback> ah kgunn syndrome, yet I get that sometimes :)
<kgunn> greyback: well..it really sucks when you have it 24/7 ; )
<greyback> chronic kgunn, whoa nasty. Gotta be drugs for that
<Saviq> kgunn, greyback having fun here, eh? go back to work!
<kgunn> Saviq: yes...sorry....no more fun
<Saviq> :)
<greyback> Saviq: but it's Friiiddaaay
 * Saviq always wondered why Friday is called thus... /me never had a free day on Friday
<didrocks> JohnLea: I'm afraid I won't have the time in the forseable future for this enhancement TBH
<didrocks> JohnLea: my personal load average is 3,02, 2,35, 2,85 ;)
<JohnLea> didrocks; no worries, it's not essential because we are already making that differentiation by looking at which bugs are assigned to designers and which are not
<JohnLea> didrocks; it only cleans up something we are doing already, so is non-essential
<didrocks> ok
<JohnLea> didrocks; will you be in IOM for sprint?
<didrocks> JohnLea: yep, maybe between 2 meetings, we can have a look :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; no, would be good to see you and grab a beer, that's all ;-)
<JohnLea> didrocks; it depends if the power stays on this time as well, at the last sprint there we were having power cuts!
<didrocks> JohnLea: that will make all that… interesting! ;)
<didrocks> JohnLea: will be good to see you too!
<JohnLea> didrocks; well have a good weekend, speak soon!
<didrocks> JohnLea: thanks, you too!
<Saviq> o/ o| o/ guys
<Saviq> have a great weekend!
<dednick> Saviq: cya
<dednick> Saviq: have a good weekend
<MacSlow> saviq_ happy weekend-time
<sil2100> dednick: btw. since I probably missed something... were you able to resolve the failing unit test on i386 for unity?
<sil2100> *unit tests
<dednick> sil2100: mhr3 is your man, but i believe so
<mhr3> sil2100, Trevinho was on that
<sil2100> :D
 * sil2100 waits until Trevinho points him to andyrock or someone else
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: any luck?
<mhr3> it's pretty simple fix though
<Trevinho> andyrock: ^
<Trevinho> bschaefer: ^
<sil2100> ;)
 * bschaefer wonders whats going ong
 * Trevinho ping jocking... :D
<Trevinho> bschaefer: nothing... Just a ping ^_^
<bschaefer> well hello :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: hi! :)
<bregma> bschaefer, it's just a finger-pointing circle thing
<Trevinho> ping proxy I wanted to write.. but "proxy" got lost
<bschaefer> haha, well Ill stop the cycle!
<bschaefer> bschaefer, ping
<Trevinho> Nooo... deadlock!
<bschaefer> haha
<Trevinho> sil2100: Im with you now... Let me read backlog :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: it's about the unit-tests failing for i386 related to double values ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: any progress?
<sil2100> Since it causes FTBFS and blockage of the unity stackz
<Trevinho> sil2100: ah, ok... I'll fix it in a branch is coming with other tests as well
<Trevinho> sil2100: how much time do I have? :)
<mhr3> 175 seconds :P
<sil2100> Trevinho: I think there's no haste anymore, Friday releases are a bad idea ;p
<sil2100> I understood that with seb128 some time ago when publishing of indicators on a Friday afternoon caused a nasty regression
 * sil2100 makes no more Friday afternoon releases
<Trevinho> ah I see.. I didn't notice it was blocking something important (and I saw builds ok in builders)
<Trevinho> sil2100: didrocks teached you his story? :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: the problem is that it's ok for armhf and amd64, but fails for i386 o_O
 * didrocks looks at his scarves
<didrocks> scares* even
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144774686/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity_7.0.2%2B13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, I was already on that link
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Trevinho: so, no hurry, but thanks for working on that ;)
<Trevinho> sil2100: I can do one-line fixes :)
 * greyback eow
<slangasek> ok, so I'm trying to fix bug #1193120
<ubot5> bug 1193120 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-common is not common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193120
<slangasek> but rebuilding the package that's currently in saucy is failing
<slangasek> make[5]: *** No rule to make target `../tests/test-gtest-xless', needed by `tests/CMakeFiles/check-headless'.  Stop.
<slangasek> does someone know what's going wrong here?
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> why is it C for Scope programming?
<gotwig> what is wrong with Vala and C++ ?
<gotwig> why c....
<gotwig> why
<bschaefer> gotwig, ... whats wrong with C?
<bschaefer> slangasek, hmm my test-gtest-xless seems to have  compiled fine
<bschaefer> though in a make-check i've failing on test-unit...which Trevinho has a branch im reviewing which should fix that...
<bschaefer> and make-headless seems to be working as well
<Trevinho> bschaefer: make check-headless :)
<bschaefer> yeah that one :)
 * bschaefer type-o-ed
<gotwig> bschaefer: what is wrong with C++ and Vala...
<gotwig> bschaefer: programming via C is not the modern approach for programming nowadays.
<bschaefer> gotwig, we could be at this all day :)
<gotwig> bschaefer: why C , seriously
<bschaefer> gotwig, theres nothing wrong with either choice, but theres also nothing wrong with C, and C works very well
<gotwig> bschaefer: why have you choosen C as the main language for scopes
 * bschaefer did not choose anything
<gotwig> Warum habt ihr C genommen
<Trevinho> Vala is awesome, but it's also unstable and has missing features... C++11 is fantastic as well, modern and a allows to code quickly and powerfully!
<gotwig> because the english language is too bad to distinguish
<gotwig> Trevinho: wait... missing features? Do you compare Vala now with C or... what?
<gotwig> once, unity scopes were written in Python, than Vala. Why now C? Why not C++?
<bschaefer> python was to slow, i remember that switch
<gotwig> I cant look at this c code...
<gotwig> I began to programm with C... but this hardcore stuff is simply too much for C
<bschaefer> learn C :), its a good language to know
<gotwig> why can noone say me why there was choosen C
<bschaefer> well im not sure who made that choice, im just simply saying that C is not a bad language
<gotwig> in the end, Vala is C ABI compatible, so this shouldnt be an issue...
<gotwig> I want to program with objects.. not with old prodedural stuff
<bschaefer> gotwig, you can think of structs as object :)
<bschaefer> objects*
<gotwig> if you mean this seriously....
<gotwig> well, you must be kidding.
<gotwig> maybe they choose C
<gotwig> because its so simple
<Trevinho> I didn't check the code, but writing a vapi is quite easy generally
<bschaefer> no... not really, its the same thing, not the same syntax sugar, mix some function pointers and variables and you've got a class representation
<bschaefer> C is simple, expressive and fast
<gotwig> there is a reason why C++ is not just a C extension lol
<gotwig> so, is there no real reason why we have to use C for our scopes?
<bschaefer> gotwig, probably the simplest answer is speed
<gotwig> bschaefer: to what
<gotwig> I dont understand
<bschaefer> the reason to use C
<gotwig> in contrast to what
<gotwig> I like to see Vala support..
<gotwig> or something object orianted programming
<bschaefer> yeah, but if you're going for raw speed, C is still the best choice
<gotwig> bschaefer: this cant be an argument
<bschaefer> gotwig, whats wrong with that argument?
<gotwig> bschaefer: I mean... nowadays we dont really care about speed, that much. Vala produces very fast code, as well as C++ code is fast
<bschaefer> gotwig, the scopes need to be fast, when you are dealing with 100 scopes... its needs to be as fast as possible...
<bschaefer> (i know its not 100 but still)
<gotwig> C++ should still be good enough, as well as vala
<bschaefer> theres a reason why they went from python -> vala -> C, again im guessing speed was one of those reason but im not sure :)
<bschaefer> and yes vala and C++ both produce fast code, but C is still faster :)
<slangasek> bschaefer: well, it didn't compile at all here.  So how should I debug this?
<bschaefer> slangasek, hmm you're on trunk, updated, and on saucy?
<bschaefer> urg..something in my X just blew up.. rebooting
<slangasek> bschaefer: I'm on the current version of the package in the saucy archive.  *trunk* fails to build because it depends on a version of libunity that doesn't exist in the archive.
<slangasek> bschaefer: I'm on the current version of the package in the saucy archive.  *trunk* fails to build because it depends on a version of libunity that doesn't exist in the archive.
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> slangasek, yeah, you have to compile it yourself atm...
<bschaefer> at lease im having to
<slangasek> yeah, I don't want to do that
<bschaefer> :(, I don't think its landed in main atm
<slangasek> I want to rebuild the package in the archive, which is something that should always work
<bschaefer> and another problem is libunity needs to be compiled with .18, but its using 0.20 atm
<bschaefer> yes it should
<bschaefer> needs to be compiled with vala 0.18*
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> if nobody knows why the build is failing, I could just apply my patch and push to saucy
<slangasek> and hope it builds
<slangasek> but I'd rather not do that :P
<bschaefer> so right now lp:unity cannot build with the archive...annnd that really should get fixed...
<bschaefer> cause there is the wrong version of libunity in main, and libunity isn't building cause its using vala 0.20
<bschaefer> which for some reason needs 0.18 to compile atm...
<bschaefer> the only way im getting unity to compile atm is compiling/installing libunity my self
<slangasek> ok, so is somebody responsible for fixing this?
<bschaefer> i would hope its being addressed... but everyone is gone for the day that deals with that, as far as I know...
<bschaefer> im just a unity dev :(
<slangasek> yeah, it is rather late in the weekend ;)
<slangasek> "just a unity dev" - er, but who's responsible for this, if not the unity devs?
<bschaefer> well I don't really touch packages that land in main
<bschaefer> i would think didrocks or sil2100 or seb would know more about it...
<bschaefer> but they are all EOD...so this hopefully will be fix come monday...
<bschaefer> fixed*
<slangasek> bschaefer: apparently this is bug #1185265, fixed in trunk.
<ubot5> bug 1185265 in Compiz "please stop shipping pre-build google-mock, instead all reverse-depends should compile their own google-mock" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185265
<bschaefer> slangasek, yes, compiz still needs to get fixed... which might be blocking things?
<slangasek> I have no idea if that would be blocking something
<slangasek> but that bug is fixed in trunk, not in saucy
<bschaefer> neither would I... the only problem I get when trying to build unity from archive is the libunity problem :(
<bschaefer> oo yeah, you are patching  unity...so you'll still run into that...
<slangasek> you probably have an out of date version of google-mock installed, then; the new one was uploaded July 4
<bschaefer> well I have the new version...but you don't have the unity fix for it
<bschaefer> if you are patching unity from archive
<bschaefer> im using trunk unity to build thing...
<bschaefer> the last entry in my change log:  -- Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 04 Jul 2013 09:54:08 +0200
<slangasek> ah. you said 'build unity from archive'
<slangasek> which certainly would have gmock incompatibilities
<bschaefer> opps sorry, ment when I try building from trunk
<slangasek> right :)
<mhall119> Saviq: did you ever get a chance to look at that unity performance complaint I had
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> because it's really bad now
<mhall119> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/0qP1aYKqdDR8Da6q9qMtZ7
<mhall119> that's with no apps open and the screen off
<mhall119> it can barely manage to charge it's using so much power
<mhall119> but it's fine after a reboot
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-13
<gotwig> howdy
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> I would be interessted in improving the recipe smart scope, what can I do?
<gotwig> is there a PPA for Ubuntu Unity 8 ?
<gotwig> can you please update this page
<gotwig> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/#build-unity
<gotwig> a few steps are obsolete
<gotwig> probably also update the build file for unity 8
<gotwig> davidcalle: hey there
<davidcalle> gotwig, hey
<gotwig> IMHO this page contains outdated words, would be pleased for an update: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<gotwig> davidcalle: are there anymore "lenses"? Or just scopes and master scopes?
<gotwig> master scopes is the new word for lenses?
<gotwig> do scopes still use DBUS?
<davidcalle> gotwig, kind of. But it's hard to go away from the word "lens", since it's widely used in existing doc, code, projects... And yes, scopes still use DBus.
<gotwig> smart scopes do use python, is there any idea of moving them all to C?
<gotwig> but the new unity does not recive its data via DBUS, does it?
<davidcalle> gotwig, scopes shipped by default on the device are probably going to be all C at some point. Those on the server, can be Python.
<davidcalle> gotwig, it does
<gotwig> davidcalle: ehm... so I dont have to use C?
<gotwig> what do you mean with "those on the server"
<gotwig> oh, smart scopes server
<davidcalle> gotwig, if you need to be on the computer/phone/whatever, eg : if you need user data to do a search, you have to be in C to be shipped by default. If all you need for a search is the user search terms, then Python is ok, and you will be shipped on the smart scopes server.
<gotwig> where does the smart scopes server run
<gotwig> I see this is made with unity 7 in mind: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/ does it run on unity 8 ?
<davidcalle> gotwig, here is smartscopes : https://productsearch.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v1/search?q=foo
<davidcalle> gotwig, and yes, 7 and 8
<gotwig> davwhy is there no unity 8 ppa
<gotwig> davidcalle: ^ sry
<davidcalle> gotwig, I'm not sure, but on Saucy, it's really easy to build it from source http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<gotwig> yeah I do it right now
<gotwig> davidcalle: can you update the branch
<gotwig> davidcalle: one PPA is obsolete, so it says
<davidcalle> gotwig, are you using saucy?
<gotwig> yes
<gotwig> I just say that some of the build scripts are outdated
<gotwig> even the PPA says its obsolete
<davidcalle> in the branch, just run ./build --setup, then ./build and ./run, works fine here
<davidcalle> Oh I see what you mean, gotwig.
<davidcalle> (just tried)
<davidcalle> Well, this will be updated I guess
<gotwig> it works for me as well
<gotwig> just saying some obsolete stuff gets added
<davidcalle> Yeah
<gotwig> would be cool to see a global search in unity 8 :3
<gotwig> unity 8 is useless for me >_>
<g0twig> :3
<g0twig> any idea how I can use the ubuntu touch thing on my pc ? with the core apps and all that..
<g0twig> I installed Unity 8, but the touch version for mobile phones looks better than my one :X
<g0twig> mhall119: any idea what I have to do, when I want to develop further on the recipe smart scope for unity?
<g0twig> I cant find the source hm
<mhall119> g0twig: depends on whwat ruther development you mean
<g0twig> mhall119: ehm.. adding other scopes
<g0twig> mhall119: probably even in c... if this scope is written in c. I want to see how I can port my older python scopes to the new C api
<mhall119> g0twig: have you read the new C tutorial?
<mhall119> g0twig: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<g0twig> mhall119: I learn it.. yeah, and I want to apply it
<g0twig> mhall119: when I would want to advance the recipe smart scope, what do I have to do
<g0twig> where are the sources, how can I start?
<mhall119> g0twig: the tutorial should have instructions for getting all the dependency packages
<mhall119> then just use the Ubuntu SDK/QtCreator to start a new scope project
<g0twig> mhall119: but what is the process of getting it actually into Ubuntu =)?
<mhall119> oh, that....we're still working on
<mhall119> g0twig: for now you'll just email somebody (I'll have to go through my notes to remember who) about it
<g0twig> mhall119: do the scopes actually have to use a search api?
<g0twig> because all my scopes use custom XML parsers
<mhall119> since the recipe scope can run on the server-side, they would review your code and add it to the smart scope service
<mhall119> g0twig: I don't think it matters much what they use as long as they work reliably
<g0twig> mhall119: most of the smart scopes use python
<g0twig> mhall119: why
<mhall119> legacy, they were written before the C api was available
<g0twig> so, these smart scopes probably are going to be rewritten?
<g0twig> mhall119: it would be awesome to get Cooks United Ltd. into the boat..
<g0twig> but we cant...
<g0twig> or at least I, cant
<mhall119> g0twig: yeah, the goal is to re-write all the python scopes in C, eventually
<g0twig> mhall119: do you know a good XML parser in C?
<g0twig> I found http://www.xmlsoft.org/
<mhall119> I'm sure there's a bunch of good XML parsers for C
<mhall119> but I'm not a C guy, so I don't know of any off hte top of my head
<g0twig> mhall119: I ask myself, which is the best recipe provider
<g0twig> all in all, its probably Cooks United, at least for Europe.
<g0twig> but they dont have an open API, and like I said are not interessted
<g0twig> I g2g, maybe Canonical can do something here..?
<g0twig> API access if often a problem
<g0twig> http://www.pixelhouse.de/ they hold the Cooksunited LTD.
<g0twig> jo
<g0twig> mhall119: have you read my other chat messages regarding API accessebility? This is IMHO a big issue with scopes ...
<mhall119> g0twig: no, where did you send that?
<g0twig> mhall119: ough, do you know Cooks United?
<g0twig> mhall119: I just ask myself, which is the biggest resource for recipes
<g0twig> mhall119: with that I want to say, the current recipe search engine is just unefficent and very very bad. Users can only see the name of the recipe, and the associated tags. Sometimes an icon, and no image for preview mode. Seriously?
<g0twig> Do you remember my old scope? It actually was very useful
<kurugah> hey
<g0twig> kurugah: WHATS UP :D
<g0twig> this channel is just so... lame right now
<g0twig> no one is talking the whole damn day.. makes me super sad
<kurugah> yes
<kurugah> so sag
<kurugah> sad
<g0twig> kurugah: are you a developer?
<kurugah> yes
<kurugah> but no unity dev
<kurugah> you?
<g0twig> kurugah: I am Ubuntu Member and once developed scopes for unity
<kurugah> thats nice
<g0twig> now I wanna relearn all the new stuff...
<g0twig> smart scopes >_>
<g0twig> kurugah: I am super interessted in shipping a very smart Recipe scope, you know?
<g0twig> kurugah: its great to have all these scopes, but I am unhappy with the quality of many of these
<kurugah> g0twig: i c
<kurugah> what is bothering you about the quality
<kurugah> ?
<g0twig> the recipes scope
<g0twig> its sort of useless
<g0twig> kurugah: have you used it yet?
<g0twig> kurugah: this is my original work: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/hungry-new-cooking-lens-brings-recipefy-to-ubuntu
<g0twig> it actually was easy to find the right recipes, IMHO
<g0twig> I want to bring it back, for Unity Next
<kurugah> nope i am trying to get my first lens going
<g0twig> kurugah: the recipes scope.. just shows the name of the recipe, and tags.. no other info
<g0twig> kurugah: do you find this info... interessting?
<g0twig> how can you compare recipes in this way.. its not good
<g0twig> sort of useless to me
<kurugah> you are the local bot here?
<g0twig> kurugah: excuse me?
<kurugah> hehe
<kurugah> sry
<g0twig> because no other one here is talking?
<kurugah> yeah
<g0twig> I find it kind of frustating
<kurugah> and the topic was kind of weired
<g0twig> which topic
<g0twig> recipes scope?
<kurugah> yeah
<g0twig> no it isnt damn
<kurugah> haha sry again
<g0twig> scopes are essential to unity
<kurugah> yes i think so to
<kurugah> can you help get my first going?
<g0twig> kurugah: maybe. I havent used the new API yet
<g0twig> kurugah: you talked about a "lens"?
<g0twig> dont you talk about "master scope"?
<g0twig> because I think master scope replaces the word "lens"
<kurugah> interresting
<g0twig> kurugah: which language is your scope written in
<kurugah> python with the quickly thingie
<g0twig> and why?
<g0twig> better learn this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<kurugah> i thought it was a quick way to get started
<g0twig> I hate this quickly thing..
<kurugah> ok me too now
<g0twig> why
<kurugah> cause the doku sux
<g0twig> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<g0twig> read this
<g0twig> this is the future for unity
<g0twig> developers shouldnt write python anymore
<g0twig> I am probably also going to port my code
<kurugah> hmm
<g0twig> glatzor_: sup
<g0twig> kurugah: kind of a shame that so little people are active here in the chat...
<g0twig> because unity is the base of ubuntu
<kurugah> yeah how come?
<g0twig> maybe because its weekend
<g0twig> I saw more active people during the normal work week
<g0twig> kurugah: do you know python
<g0twig> kurugah: what is your primary programming language of choice
<kurugah> idk i am a web frontend guy
<g0twig> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrVC5dm5fFc&feature=endscreen
<g0twig> lol...
<kurugah> so its js an dc#
<g0twig> c#? ...
<kurugah> yeah thats not by choice
<kurugah> so what do you work in most of the time?
<kurugah> or is the conversation over now because i outed myself?
<g0twig> :D
<g0twig> I am a poor student
<g0twig> I take the language which I need..
<g0twig> currently I program with Javascript and SP.jS
<g0twig> SharePoint javascript..
<g0twig> if people show me they are interessted in a better recipes scope, I am going to work on it
<g0twig> but it seems there is not really an interesst
<g0twig> kurugah: which scope are you working on
<g0twig> kurugah: what is your idea
<kurugah> its just a self educational thingy
<kurugah> google search
<g0twig> oh noes :D
<g0twig> you should do something productive
<g0twig> try to do the tutorial I linked you
<kurugah> well that wouldnt be productive either, would it
<g0twig> you can learn the new world order
<g0twig> so do it ;D
<kurugah> maybe after i finish this one
<g0twig> kurugah: I tell you its useless to learn the old python way, but if you want.. do it
<g0twig> ashams: hey there
<kurugah> hehe
<kurugah> btw do you know if there are any redmine scopes out there?
<kurugah> that would be something i want
<kurugah> if thats even possible
<g0twig> redmine
<g0twig> like Ruby?
<kurugah> the project management app yeah its ruby but exposes a rest api
<g0twig> Ruby is not a very fast language
<g0twig> kurugah: how old are you
<kurugah> so what? i would need a lens to search for tickets and stuff it would be nice doesnt matter that redmine itself is not so fast
<g0twig> I dont know what redmine has to do with this here
<g0twig> your application just has to offer a DBUS interface
<g0twig> how old are you
<kurugah> 31 y?
<kurugah> where do you the the recipies from in your thingy?
<g0twig> oh, I am 18 years old
<g0twig> where I get the recipes from?
<g0twig> I use different providers
<g0twig> Recipefy, recipepuppy official. Inofficial cooksunited, and chefkoch
<g0twig> around 300,000 recipes (with the infofficial scopes)
<kurugah> ok and these providers use dbus?
<g0twig> I had to remove cooksunited and chefkoch support, because they wanted to nearly sue me
<g0twig> it seems
<g0twig> kurugah: of course they dont use dbus. Do you know what dbus is?
<kurugah> yes
<kurugah> redmine doesnt use dbus either
<g0twig> kurugah: how can you ask this question..
<kurugah> i wanted to make a point
<g0twig> kurugah: your scope talks with unity via dbus, not the sources for your data
<g0twig> however you get the data, is your problem
<kurugah> yeah i know that
<g0twig> kurugah: do you want to help me with my scope?
<kurugah> w8 im ordering pizza
<g0twig> :3
<g0twig> philipballew: hey
<g0twig> hggdh: hey
<g0twig> "Notice that while the current API uses DBus, the goal is to make the execution backend transparent to scope autors, so the way to run scopes described here might change in the near future." http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/
<philipballew> thanks for that
<g0twig> philipballew: for what?
<philipballew> you said hello...
<g0twig> philipballew: ^^
<g0twig> philipballew: how are you
<philipballew> godbyk, Alright! Yourself?
<g0twig> philipballew: not bad ;D
<g0twig> philipballew: I try to find a crew of scope developers...
<philipballew> g0twig, where in the world do you live?
<g0twig> philipballew: the lovely Germany
<g0twig> philipballew: oh, you are Ubuntu Member
<philipballew> g0twig, Oh wow. I have never been to europe. Must be nice. Also finding developers is hard
<philipballew> and yes, I am an Ubuntu member.
<g0twig> me too ;P
<g0twig> philipballew: you brang your culture to us, yaiks ;X
<philipballew> g0twig, We try to please here in California.
<g0twig> philipballew: are you a scope developer
<philipballew> g0twig, No.
<philipballew> Are you
<philipballew> ?
<g0twig> I've been one, long time ago
<g0twig> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/hungry-new-cooking-lens-brings-recipefy-to-ubuntu
<g0twig> doesnt that look damn tasty :D
<g0twig> did it for my mum
<philipballew> g0twig, oh nice. The things we do for moms.
<g0twig> wow, there is a Libunity debugging tool. Awesome
<g0twig> never knew about that
<g0twig> philipballew: in fact I did it for myself, to get more food...
<g0twig> from my mum :D
<g0twig> wow, I found gold..
<g0twig> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/scopes/writing-a-unity-scope/3/
<g0twig> philipballew: do you develop stuff
<philipballew> godbyk, not really. I would make bad stuff
<philipballew> I'm better with people than computers
<g0twig> philipballew: I am not godbyk, btw.
<philipballew> I assumed as such
<g0twig> our developer pages are great
<g0twig> and I am happy to see that we finally got an official SDK
<g0twig> if anyone cares...
<g0twig> seriously...
<g0twig> mhall119: =) ?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-14
<gotwig_> howdy
<gotwig_> any scope devs online
<gotwig_> any scope devs online
<odra> Hello
<odra> Anybody here?
<odra> Helloooooo
<odra> Somebody please answer
<odra> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<odra> If you are receiving this message, send a message
<odra> Yep. Alone.
<odra> ....
<odra> \o/ there ain't nobody here ever
<odra> This is worse than #ubuntu-app-devel lol
<zgreg> are current ubuntu livecds already using mir/xmir?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-07
<Saviq> mzanetti, these probably fall on your lap... https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/refactor-carousel-activation/+merge/225743 https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/refactor-scopeitem/+merge/225745
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I had to re-do most of the scope customizations branch...
<Cimi> Saviq, i can do the first
<Saviq> Cimi, it requires new UITK though
<Cimi> there was a silo no?
<Saviq> Cimi, there is, yeah, 16
<Saviq> Cimi, claim it in that case
<Cimi> Saviq, ok first thing, why it was necessary to move the signals to the delegates?
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's the right thing to do ;)
<Cimi> really?
<Cimi> this way the carousel is a widget with no signals
<Saviq> Cimi, everywhere else you have those on the delegate
<Saviq> Cimi, and why is that bad?
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, in any case, the real need was that we needed to pass result out to scope activation (like all the other delegates do)
<Saviq> result as in model.result
<Cimi> we deal with it as a container, like listview
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> that need (temporarily) lifted, but the change is valid still
<Saviq> and cleans things up
<Saviq> dednick, re: layouts, when we want something to be constant size, it should just have explicit width/height, the layout system picks that up and tries to adapt
<dednick> Saviq: i c
<Saviq> dednick, preferred/maximum/minimum only really make sense for cells that you want to resize
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'll change the preferred to explicit
<dednick> Saviq: hm. no, that doesnt work
<dednick> i thought i had tried....
<Saviq> dednick, orly? how about implicitWidth/Height?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, that does
 * Saviq doesn't really get all of how layouts work, just reading docs
<dednick> Saviq: indeed. i always had a bit of trouble when using in qt.
<Saviq> dednick, in that case let's be explicit and leave the preferred in
<dednick> Saviq: CI on unity8 trafer branch fails because the MenuItemFactory is dependent on the TransferMenu type, which is in the USC transfer branch
<Saviq> dednick, oh of course
<dednick> Saviq: i think thostr_ created a silo for it all
<dednick> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<Saviq> dednick, ktx
<dednick> hm. unity8 failed to build there... dep on libunity-mir-dev
<karni> Saviq: Do you know what's the network cache size that's been recently implemented?
<dednick> Saviq: although succeeded on armhf/amd64&i386
<Saviq> karni, the default is 50MB
<karni> Saviq: is there a manual way to increase it on demo devices?
<Saviq> karni, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qnetworkdiskcache.html#setMaximumCacheSize
<Saviq> karni, you'd have to recompile
<Saviq> karni, we could add support for an env var or something, but are you sure that will help you?
<Saviq> karni, can you see that your .cache/unity8/network is around that size?
<karni> Saviq: ok thanks. we'll look into that and follow up, if there's need.
<dednick> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759274/
<dednick> looks like it's locale dependent
<Saviq> dednick, LC_ALL=C
<dednick> Saviq: i just built and ran. should be in the env vars for the test?
<dednick> Saviq: unless my cmake didn't update
<Saviq> dednick, yeah it should, but isn't...
<Saviq> dednick, I need to rework/fix the QmlTest cmake module to make it work properly
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, i actually meant to increase the size, but forgot about that, think ~200 would work better
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<karni> mhr3: 50MB for 'global' unity8 cache does sound somewhat little
<karni> mhr3: I just didn't want to force you guys update it before I confirm we actually need more (but I think might, eventually)
<Saviq> mhr3, on that note, I can't see anything in http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qnetworkdiskcache.html that says it will actually auto-expire
<mhr3> would probably work betterer with unity-api cache, since it does lru
<karni> Honestlyl, I was wondering how exactly QNetworkDiskCache works - the documentation is not great. If I set ::PreferCache, when does it read from network? Does it do HEAD requests first anyway to the resource?
<mhr3> karni, basically, never, it's nice enums that aren't really implemented :)
<mhr3> Saviq, where do you see that exactly?
<karni> mhr3: so once it caches the resource, it never expires it (unless it goes over the cache size) and we always read from cache?!
<karni> :(
<Saviq> mhr3, I said I "can't see"
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, sorry
<mhr3> karni, it's read from cache if the header said it doesn't need to be validated
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm ::expire is only there for reimpl purposes
<karni> mhr3: oh ok
<Saviq> mhr3, so it should probably be fine
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<mhr3> but yes, it means that most of the time the cache will be full, and inserting new entries just deletes the oldest ones
<karni> FWIW if it's over max cache size, it'll purge until 10% is freed
<karni> starting with oldest, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this wanted? http://i.imgur.com/ccYYPlC.jpg
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the button?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's how it comes from the scope, so yes
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/app-scope-home/app-scope-landing-page
<mzanetti> ok... surprises me a bit though
<mhr3> Saviq, i suppose i can turn the "See more | See less" widget into a simple "See more" version, right? categories have just that, and previews shouldn't be using it anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah ok
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll need your help with some things that broke though :)
<mhr3> or maybe i can annoy dednick
<Cimi> Saviq, why did you change the test number of items?
<Cimi> 58	-            tryCompare(carousel, "createdDelegates", 10);
<Cimi> 159	+            tryCompare(carousel, "createdDelegates", 9);
<Saviq> Cimi, because the reinit of carousel caused the loaded items to be reduced
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> number fo
<Saviq> of
<Saviq> mhr3, lemme know if you need me
<Cimi> Saviq, where is this reinit?
<Saviq> Cimi, between cleanup() and init()
<Cimi> ah in tests, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it's only in tests
<sonne> i'll try asking again...
<Saviq> sonne, hey, I saw your question
<sonne>  i'm having a strange problem with unity: a QT program, that works fine under osx / windows / gnome, doesn't seem to behave properly under unity, as in once you switch focus to another program you can't switch back to it
<sonne> clicking on the program on the unity bar has no effect, and it doesn't show on alt-tab.  this only happens under unity.. any ideas?
<Saviq> sonne, and yeah, it's a bug between unity and bamf, some Qt apps behave weird
<sonne> ah cheers.. didn't read your reply if you did one :)
<Saviq> sonne, but I don't think there's been a real reproducible test case yet
<sonne> i see.. so isn't there anything i could look into?
<Saviq> sonne, no, I can't find a reported bug, please file one
<Trevinho> sonne: check how bamf handles that via dbus
<sonne> Trevinho, you suggest the problem only relies on the underlying system, and not in the app itself? because things like amarok have no problems at all
<sonne> Saviq, where should i file it? on unity?
<Trevinho> sonne: it might be the app indeed, but to understand why unity doesn't work it would be nice to check what it's trying to do
<sonne> Trevinho, unfortunately i have no ideas on how to inspect what you're talking about :(
<Trevinho> sonne: give me 1 minute
<sonne> sure
<sonne> (on an offtopic side note, are you the guy i met at fosdem outside the station, trying to find public transportation stops?)
<sonne> (if not, you have very similar names :P)
<Trevinho> sonne: I was at the FOSDEM, but I think I was not that guy :)
<sonne> right :)
<Trevinho> sonne: btw if you call this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7759576/
<Trevinho> sonne: and if you select your app
<Trevinho> you get the dbus path of your app in BAMF...
<Trevinho> at that point
<sonne> hold on, firing up unity..
<dednick> Saviq: any idea? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/353/console
<Saviq> dednick, it can't install qtdeclarative-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<Saviq> Setting up ofono (1.12.bzr6868+14.10.20140625-0ubuntu1) ...
<Saviq> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ofono not found.
<Saviq> dpkg: error processing package ofono (--configure):
<Saviq>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<dednick> Saviq: hum
<Cimi> Saviq, we can probably merge click and press and hold tests
<Cimi> Saviq, so we don't dup code
<Saviq> Cimi, mhm, lemme
<sonne> Trevinho, ok
<sonne> i have /org/ayatana/bamf/application/311805604
<Trevinho> sonne: so if you now use d-feet with that object path you can verify that bamfs gets all the infos for that correctly
<sonne> d-feet?
<Trevinho> sonne: or just use gdbus call --session --dest org.ayatana.bamf --object-path $YOUR_PATH --method <USE_TAB for completing the methods>
<Saviq> Cimi, done
<sonne> sec, installing d-feet
<Cimi> Saviq, did u push?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, refresh
<Cimi> Saviq, launchpad doesn't show
<Saviq> Cimi, LP has some latency after pushing, you need to wait (or pull yourself)
<Trevinho> sonne: if you want to check the app has a desktop file correctly matched with it you can just use
<Trevinho> gdbus call --session --dest org.ayatana.bamf --object-path /org/ayatana/bamf/application/311805604 --method org.ayatana.bamf.application.DesktopFile
<dednick> Saviq: happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/transfer-menu/+merge/224672 ?
<sonne> Trevinho, oh my, it returns gnome-terminal...
<sonne> i guess your earlier script screwed up :P
<sonne> Trevinho, ok, now i have the correct .desktop file
<sonne> and it's the right one
<sonne> ...apparently it's working now(!)
<sonne> heisenbug!
<Saviq> dednick, yup, requested a silo for the two
<dednick> Saviq: should be @ https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<Saviq> dednick, ah both already?
<dednick> thostr_: ^ is that the transfer indicator silo?
<Saviq> dednick, I can see now, will tweak it
<thostr_> dednick: yes
<Saviq> thostr_, had to add the prerequisite branch, doing recon and build
<thostr_> Saviq: ok, thanks for heads up
<Saviq> dednick, the .pot file has "..." still?
<Saviq> dednick, the .pot file has "..." still?
<dednick> Saviq: eh. forgot to update
<dednick> Saviq: ./qml/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml:203: warning: unterminated string literal ?
<Saviq> dednick, just a warning
<Saviq> dednick, it's complaining about QML's multi-line strings
<Saviq> dednick, which don't require \
<dednick> Saviq: ah. wrong line.
<dednick> xgettext: Non-ASCII string at ./qml/Panel/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml:583
<Saviq> dednick, ugh?
<Saviq> dednick, gimme a mo, let's see
<Saviq> dednick, one more thing - commented on the MP
<dednick> doens't like the …
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, stoopid
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think you pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, bzr doesn't have the revision
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed to the wrong branch ;|
<Saviq> Cimi, will fix in a sec
<Saviq> dednick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759677/
<Saviq> dednick, just include in your MP
<Saviq> Cimi, fixed, sorry
<Cimi> np
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. pushed
<Saviq> dednick, so last thing... should we bump changelog and Depends in unity8?
<Saviq> (changelog in u-s-c)
<facundobatista> Hola
<Saviq> \o
<dednick> Saviq: um. probably
<Saviq> dednick, please do
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<dednick> i think
<Cimi> Saviq, why in CardCarousel function clicked and not onClicked ?
<Cimi> Saviq, Carousel calls clicked signal
<Saviq> Cimi, calling foo.signal() equals calling foo.function()
<Cimi> yes I know
<Cimi> but we have already the signal
<Saviq> Cimi, I'll have a look in a mo
<Cimi> isn't more appropriate to use onSignal?
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> rest is fine
<Saviq> dednick, ffr, it's enough to just do 0.3-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> tests pass
<Saviq> dednick, train will do the rest
<dednick> Saviq: ah. thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-home-button-design/+merge/224102
<Saviq> thostr_, all transfer menu MPs ACKed from our side, kicked the last rebuild of unity8 and ubuntu-settings-components
<Cimi> mzanetti, was only the mousearea meant to be on top with z:1?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> or you want to keep that z: 1 inside rectangle?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... hmm, let me check
<Saviq> Cimi, re: CardCarousel, I'd need to introduce the signal in the delegate, felt unnecessary
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause in CardCarousel we're not using BaseCardDelegate
<Saviq> pete-woods, welcome back!
<Saviq> pete-woods, we have conflicts in silo 9, could you have a look please?
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, will handle it
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> Cimi: its ok as it is I'd say
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, I've done the camera-app one now
<mzanetti> Cimi: actually you're right... this doesn't make too much sense
<thostr_> Saviq: thanks. will test it as soon it's built
<facundobatista> pstolowski, Saviq, anybody, may you know why I'm getting "SSQueryObject::run(): unity::InvalidArgumentException: Result::set_uri(): Invalid empty uri string" here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7759946/
<facundobatista> that is the smartscopeproxy output for a query I did to the 7digital scope I'm building
<facundobatista> mmm... the first item has no uri, that could be
 * facundobatista tries changing that
<Cimi> Saviq, cardCreator should add those signals for all cards no?
<facundobatista> yay, that was it
<Cimi> Saviq, it is AbstractButton
<Cimi> but not the loader, the loaded item
<Cimi> lunch#!
<Saviq> Cimi, yes exactly, the direct delegate is the Loader
<pstolowski> facundobatista, this can only happen if the the sss result doesn't have uri attribute or it's empty
<facundobatista> pstolowski, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm lil confused, if you can follow me and confirm all is fine :)
<Cimi> Saviq, in Carousel.qml we call delegateItem.clicked() for example
<Cimi> Saviq, this is relative to the Loader, but also the Loader item has clicked
<Cimi> are we sure those never clash?
<Saviq> Cimi, in CardCarousel
<Saviq> Cimi, we have another loader
<Saviq> Cimi, to load the component from cardcreator
<Cimi> yeah exactly
<Cimi> Saviq, but this has as well clicked and pressandhold
<Saviq> Cimi, so Carousel calls clicked and pressAndHold on that Loader
<Cimi> indeed we use those signals in cardfiltergrid
<Saviq> Cimi, no, the *card* has clicked and pressAndHold
<Saviq> Cimi, and in CardFilterGrid we can use those
<Cimi> that is inside the loader
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's the MouseAreas of the Card itself
<Cimi> so if all the calls from carousel just go to the loader, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, that send those signals
<Cimi> without if
<Saviq> Cimi, instead, in Carousel, it's the Carousel that calls clicked and pressAndHold on its delegates
<Saviq> Cimi, FilterGrid doesn't do that, the delegates themselves get the mouse events
<Saviq> Cimi, in Carousel you hijack them
<Saviq> Cimi, and calculate the item number yourself
<Saviq> Cimi, so the clicked and pressAndHold signals from the card are never triggered
<Saviq> Cimi, Carousel would need to know that there's a Loader in its delegate and call the signals like delegate.item.clicked()
<Saviq> Cimi, which is not great
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> fine
<Cimi> I just wanted to make sure those signals were never arriving to this CardCreator
<Saviq> Cimi, you wrote the Carousel, you should know ;)
<karni> mhr3: If I do this: result["uri"] = cannedQuery.to_uri(); -- when I touch the result, it should issue the CannedQuery, shouldn't it?
<Cimi> Saviq, you modified it :)
<mhr3> karni, well... it will preview
<mhr3> karni, and if the preview action doesn't handle it, it will activate it
<mhr3> == issue the query
<karni> Saviq: Cimi: on that note, I think overlays should be visible on all cards of a carousel. It's quite loseless to see images and not know what they refer to, if you ask me. Just my 2cents.
<karni> mhr3: so I have to implement the onActivate thingy in the scope?
<Saviq> karni, useless you mean?
<karni> mhr3: can you define "review action doesn't handle it"?
<Saviq> karni, problem is the text would get scaled down a lot
<Saviq> karni, or we'd need to reflow
<Saviq> karni, or scaled up a lot
<Saviq> karni, for the current item
<karni> Saviq: Say, you have a bunch of articles with titles. if there's random pictures on them, I have to first scroll to any item to know what it relates to.
<Saviq> karni, probably shouldn't use carousel then ;)
<karni> Saviq: yes, I recognize the text would be much smaller
<mhr3> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.ActivationResponse/#a726cf6ec58d4e035e2cdc14cda152d02aa3c4b9a3c5fcb54e5cce7d473cecfde3
<karni> Saviq: fair enough ;)
<mhr3> karni, (which is the default) so you don't need to implement anything really
<karni> mhr3: reading and trying to understand how this works. I want my result to trigger search. I get a preview.
<mhr3> karni, right, you can't do that right know, we asked design to figure out a way to visually distinguish such items, and they you will be able to... but for now users would have no idea whether tapping something is going to do an action or open a preview, so it always opens a preview
<mhr3> s/they will be able to/then you will be able to/
<karni> mhr3: :/ is there a workaround? I'm totally fine for the user not knowing what to expect (for now). I need to show a list of results when a "department card" is pressed (list of results has 1-1 mapping with departments. long story, if you really want to understand the reason behind this. short story: *subdepartments* *are* the results that I want to surface.)
<mhr3> karni, no, it needs to go through a preview for now
<karni> that's pretty bad :(
<karni> mhr3: you're saying I should put a button on the preview to trigger the search under the result["uri"] basically?
<mhr3> karni, until design gets back to us and we a global solution for allowing preview-less results, yes
<karni> mhr3: I know we're dependent on Design here, but it puzzles me how we need spec for such a natural thing. "Best things to do this week" - most simple example of a result that naturally would return a list of results, instead of a preview.
<Saviq> dednick, hey, any update on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627 ?
<karni> mhr3: What about this activation, could I use that to force search upon result click on specific results? If so, I would really want that (or Joe would, in fact)
<mhr3> karni, nope, that only applies when you're inside a preview
<Cimi> Saviq, app
<Saviq> Cimi, what app? (j/k)
<karni> mhr3: I thought Activation can tell whether we should show a preview, or issue search, or [other things], no?
<Cimi> approved
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, j/k
<mhr3> karni, yes, activation in reply to a preview action
<Cimi> I don't know what j/k means
<Saviq> Cimi, just kidding
<Cimi> hah
<karni> mhr3: then we're talking about the same thing, yes
<dednick> Saviq: um. no. not sure why it's not installing ofono...
<karni> mhr3: click on a result -> don't preview, search instead
<Saviq> karni, preview action == button in a preview
<karni> uhh
<karni> ok, I guess I have to give up
<Saviq> dednick, I was asking about Daniel's review comments rather
<Saviq> dednick, why do we need to install ofono in qmluitests though?
<dednick> Saviq: ah. havent got to it yet.
<Saviq> dednick, we shouldn't install it Build-Depends ideally
<Saviq> dednick, we should mock it instead
<Saviq> (this applies to other plugins, too, probably)
<Saviq> that we already have in B-D
<dednick> Saviq: right. i have mocked telephony plugin. maybe just shouldnt be in build-deps
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, add it to build.sh, too
<Saviq> dednick, the whole dep situation should get better once we move to autopkgtests, where we can declare test dependencies
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: i'm not going to make standup today. I'll add my notes.
<Saviq> dednick, k
<karni> mhr3: I get this when I press the preview button with a canned query in it's uri field: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760352/
<karni> "Scope instance 0x94e68020 doesn't have Scopes as a parent"
<karni> Nothing else happens, doesn't launch the search. am I doing something wrong?
<mhr3> karni, right, no bug
<karni> mhr3: "no bug", or "no, it's a bug"? :D
<mhr3> karni, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1329890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329890 in unity-scopes-shell "Canned queries don't work if they come from a scope that doesn't have a page in the dash" [High,Triaged]
<karni> phew, so there's an easy workaround
<paulliu> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/reboot/+merge/221159
<mhr3> karni, and yea, sorry about the missing comma :)
<karni> np
<karni> and thanks, mhr3
<MacSlow> tedg, poing
<Saviq> dednick, hmm shouldn't the new settings components conflict with -assets?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i was thinking something like that...
<dednick> Saviq: just had some issues reverting from new to old.
<pete-woods> Saviq: is the infographics silo good to go yet? I think I resolved the conflicts..
<sil2100> bregma: hello!
<Saviq> pete-woods, we need to wait for new UTIK
<Saviq> UITK
<bregma> uh-oh
<Saviq> pete-woods, after that it seems it'd be good to go in
<bregma> sil2100, how can I help?
<sil2100> bregma: so, is the compiz SRU that's currently in -proposed verified and works OK? I was wondering if we could maybe merge it in already
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay cool, just wanted to check I had done everything you needed
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, I wanted to have it prepped for when new UITK is there, will rebuild now
<sil2100> (we're low on silos, so if the fixes are all verified then we could merge it in already)
<bregma> sil2100, yes, except it seems to be stuck in the queue pending verification of a bug not in the SRU
<sil2100> bregma: I see one bug not verification-done, but I'm not sure if it's still valid
<sil2100> Ok, as I thought then
<sil2100> hmm
<bregma> it seems the automated SRU report generator doesn't take into account bugs that were there and then removed
<bregma> I suspect it needs a manual intervention by someone who knows what they're doing
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry, pressure from above ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but hopefully it's an easy one
<mzanetti> Saviq: no worries... I thought I did that one already
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I just redone it over the weekend to be more future-proof
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, about josh doing those things with autopilot
<mzanetti> do you think that's a good idea?
<karni> Is there a way to clear suggestions/history from recent changes? I'd like to test something.
<Saviq> karni, recent searches you mean?
<karni> yes
<Saviq> karni, just restart unity8, they're not persistent
<Saviq> mzanetti, that'd be the highest level of those tests, I think it's fine with AP
<Saviq> mzanetti, closest to real life
<karni> Saviq: bad news is, it seems I *need* a search (even empty space) to force the requery when using CannedSearch. I'd like the CannedSearch to only contain department, but that, funny enough, only changes the department, without touching/affecting the results visible underneath. If I use any search term (and specifically ignore that search term in the scope, like a space), I get proper department *AND* results shown.
<Saviq> karni, this'd be a mhr3 thing
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> paulliu, can you please update the status on (and assign yourself to) bug #1234062
<ubot5> bug 1234062 in Ubuntu UX "no power off dialog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234062
<mhr3> Saviq, ideas why my theme doesn't have "chevron"?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mhr3, it doesn't exist in suru, does exist in ubuntu-mobile
<Saviq> mhr3, somehow on desktop the fact that ubuntu-mobile is parent to suru
<paulliu> Saviq: only unity8 right?
<Saviq> mhr3, doesn't work
<Saviq> paulliu, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, i see... thx
<Saviq> mhr3, there isn't a bug yet I think, worth filing one
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760732/ fixes it for me, know who deals with that project?
<denisw> hi, i am trying to run unity8 from 14.10 daily (pulled and built from bzr) but ./run.sh just says "Unity8 is already running, please stop it first"
<greyback> mterry: hey, could you help me debug an issue on my desktop where USC fails to come up?
<mterry> greyback, k
<greyback> mterry: this looks bad, right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7762308/
<greyback> mterry: USC is running anyway
<greyback> but I don't see a greeter, I get just a blank screen
<greyback> no mouse-cursor either
<greyback> there is an X server running too: /usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -mir x-0 -mirSocket /run/mir_socket -nolisten tcp
<mterry> greyback, that's not great
<mterry> greyback, so USC is running and presumably didn't crash
<greyback> I don't see any errors in Xorg.0.log
<mterry> greyback, the proximate cause of the crashes seems to be connection to X
<greyback> mterry: suspect it's a (X)Mir problem? Will I ping the mir team?
<mterry> greyback, is there anything suspicious in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log?
<greyback> I can kill USC and start a plain-jane mir server and client just fine. So not driver problem
<greyback> mterry: looks ok to me  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7762332/
<mterry> greyback, yeah... confirms that it never sees a client session though
<mterry> greyback, yeah, I'd poke Mir team
<greyback> mterry: ok will do. Thanks for narrowing that down!
<mterry> greyback, yw!
<josharenson> is there a way to make a MP to a branch you have in +junk?
<josharenson> simply so that someone else can review it?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-08
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how was it?
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> a bit too rainy
<tsdgeos> damn central europe and it's crazy weather
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> my sneakers are of perfectly brown color now cause of the mud
<tsdgeos> but nothing a whashing machine can't fix
 * tsdgeos reading emails
<tsdgeos> Saviq: karni: there's a bug complaining about seemore/less but it hasn't been merged :S or has it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, mhr3 is resurrecting it with the new designed behaviour
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, yea.. about that
<tsdgeos> ok, so he said last week, i was just surprised we got a bug for something wasn't merged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which one?
<mhr3> ...just a sec, in meeting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah that one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was in Preview I imagine
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> may be
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, so i have a branch that has the see more button (based on tsdgeos' one) and adds support for the expansion queries, but there are issues with the see more that i wasn't able to fix... clipping in the section headers and on the see more widget itself
<mhr3> was hoping you could finish it, cause there's just too much lvwph magic
<mhr3> it's all in lp:~unity-team/unity8/grid-see-more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have an easy way to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1337408 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337408 in Unity 8 "veritcal-journal with single result does not display" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably in tryDash, after modifying fake_categories?
<tsdgeos> i meant realworld code, but sure, that should do it
<tsdgeos> let's see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's the store button, that's the only category with a single result
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, you could probably search so that you get one result
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and override the category in scopetool then
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, karni reported yesterday, not sure he caught you, that if he has a canned query in a preview button, but one with empty searchQuery, it doesn't execute → only after he started typing did the new department etc. get loaded
<karni> actually, I didn't type, I just tested with CannedQuery with set department and 1) unset query string 2) query string set to " " -- 1) only updated departments dropdown, not the results
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/verticalJournalSingleResultHeightBug/+merge/225937
<karni> 2) did update the results (as if it forced refresh), but I had this ugly search box at the top. AND, when I press back I was actually at the top, not in subdepartment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unfortunately we do not really have tests for CardVerticalJournal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know :|
<mhr3> karni, bug?
<karni> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1338616
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338616 in unity-scopes-api "CannedQuery unreliable" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> karni, didn't you hit this btw? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1335761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Undecided,New]
<karni> mhr3: that too, then I pinned the scope, like you suggested.
<mhr3> karni, oh does your result take you to a new scope?
<mhr3> not the original one?
<Saviq> oh my... messages is now a bell button :|
<Saviq> s/button/icon/
<mhr3> karni, also, you didn't read it :)
<karni> mhr3: I'm not sure where it takes me, to be honest. may be my scope, but search rather than subdepartment (even though these work)
<karni> mhr3: huh?
<mhr3> karni, that bug says that activating a scope query doesn't close the preview
<mhr3> doesn't say anything about pinning
<karni> mhr3: which bug?
<karni> my or yours
<karni> *mine
<mhr3> mine
<karni> mhr3: true. I read the title, so I thought you're referencing "Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the *proper results* view, just back to where you were"
<karni> mhr3: so if that helps, no - that's not one of the two bugs that I found. It's a different one.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you ever reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1330899 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330899 in Unity 8 "Grid view collapses if no title used" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was enough to just go down to art alone in a grid layout
<mhr3> karni, ok, anyway, yep, definitely a bug, will need fixing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so art only in a grid made that happen?
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> let's see if i can reproduce
<mhr3> Saviq, could i land u8 today? want to push latest unity-api, so will need to fix u8's ftbfs
<Saviq> mhr3, I wanted to land, yes, waiting for silo 4 to clear up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no opinion on the other points in scope-customizations discussion? name was kinda easy to decide on ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i'd personally vote on just pass down all stuff individually
<tsdgeos> which is what kind of what my first patch had
<tsdgeos> but if you both agree we don't want that
<tsdgeos> i guess what we have now is the only other option i can think of
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, there's going to be too much passed individually, and would mean that everything in between would need a useless property
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or alias, but i see why you don't like it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what do you think about the default objects to avoid init warnings? I like those more than `foo ? foo.bar : "baz"` TBH
<Saviq> especially because suddenly "baz" needs to be hardcoded everywhere
<tsdgeos> it's weird (in the sense we don't do it anywhere else)
<tsdgeos> but kind of works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we don't do it 'cause we didn't think of it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I agree we should stick to one approach or the ohter
<Saviq> other
<tsdgeos> sure sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what we say here will have bearing on what we do later
<Saviq> one surprising thing for me was that with `property ScopeStyle scopeStyle: null` it still created the ScopeStyle object (I think we saw that before somewhere)
<Saviq> with var it doesn't do it
<mhr3> oh crap, stupid tags again
<Saviq> mhr3, there's a .py script now
<Saviq> mhr3, down to a second locally
<Saviq> mhr3, 3 minutes remotely
<mhr3> how the hell did get infected
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, that's kind of related to the fact that "`property ScopeStyle scopeStyle: null" fails if ScopeStyle is uncreatable c++ type
<Saviq> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<mhr3> frickin tag virus :P
<tsdgeos> simon said the parser is smart enough and should not do it
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, thx running it already
<tsdgeos> but it's a bug
<mhr3> Saviq, nice touch putting it in the checklist ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed, the only thing the checklist is useful for ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, understood - still I would not like to have to use an object of the actual type if I can help it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any idea whether what I did, which does after all require creation of an (small, but still) object is more performance heavy than "if (foo)" everywhere?
<Saviq> on the one hand it's only creation time, on the other that's when 99% of the bindings would get evaluated anyway
<tsdgeos> it's probably more startup heavy
<tsdgeos> which i guess we can take
<tsdgeos> over runtime heavy
<tsdgeos> in this case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not only startup, delegate creation, too :|
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we have this in every card in the dash
 * Saviq runs benchmark
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does maketryCardBencharmrk say any difference?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just trying out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764637/
<Saviq> :|
<mzanetti> vesar: hangout?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just adding the property makes it slow?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> is it reproducible?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, slow?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the differences are .05msec
<tsdgeos> cardTitleArtSubtitleModel went from 708 to 743
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not just the property
<Saviq> tsdgeos, had to add "if (foo) bar"
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764642/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tbh on second try it went up for null as well
 * Saviq runs under xvfb
<tsdgeos> may not be stablest benchmark ever
<Saviq> lol, it's faster under xvfb
<tsdgeos> you may be on the verge of it not being exact enough
<tsdgeos> for stuff like 10 msec
<Saviq> but only 128 iterations for some reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'd say negligible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, difference, that is
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can't have subtitle without title on a card, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, even trunk is getting higher at times than either solution
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> then i guess it's ok
<mhr3> how come you're not computing stddev when running the benchmarks? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, pfft
<mhr3> it can actually spot changes in cache behaviour surprisingly well
<mhr3> not that you should care about that too much :P
<Saviq> mhr3, truth is we rely on Qt doing the benchmark
<Saviq> mhr3, not doing anything special there
<Saviq> greyback, you should switch to in-header gpg sig
<greyback> Saviq: why?
<Saviq> greyback, people get scared by things like that if they don't know what it's about
<Saviq> greyback, I get it displayed as part of the mail body, is all
<greyback> Saviq: I'm using pgp default settings, assumed it was sensible
<greyback> can't find setting in the UI
<Saviq> greyback, somewhere there's a setting for PGP/MIME, trying to find it, too
<Saviq> greyback, I think it might be per account
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, go to accounts settings → OpenPGP, "Use PGP/MIME by default"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, did we not have previews in tryDash at some point?
<tsdgeos> we had previews somewhere
<tsdgeos> either tryDash or GSV or somewhere
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to find them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like we lost them, is all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got loads of warnings on the console when trying to activate
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/implicitHeightCardArtOnly/+merge/225943
<mhr3> Saviq, are you ok with bumping u8's build-dep on latest unity-api, yet not bumping the -impl dep yet? will allow us to land the changes separately
<tsdgeos> Saviq: testDashContent has a few preview related tests too
<Saviq> mhr3, sounds fine, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, coolio, quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-api/expansion-queries/+merge/225938 pls (just interface changes)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the tests are there, and pass, but previews never actually load
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm just not too happy about "expansionQuery"
<Saviq> mhr3, since it's not expansion any more
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, well designs have either that OR the see more button.. so it kinda is
<mhr3> but of course that can change too easily
<Saviq> mhr3, will we enforce that?
<mhr3> we might have to actually
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe setting live true only when the launcher is not hidden? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-launcher-icons-live/+merge/224116
<mhr3> mikenagle_, ^?
<Saviq> mhr3, will the expansion query always be in-scope, btw?
<Saviq> mhr3, can it not open another scope?
<mhr3> Saviq, it can, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, shouldn't performQuery be on Scopes instead of Scope, then?
<mzanetti> Cimi: we figured that even when live: true it only updates rendering if the icon changes, which basically never happens
<mzanetti> Cimi: so I guess we can always leave it live: true in this case
<mhr3> Saviq, no, if it does change the current scope, you don't want to loose that info, or to keep track of where to build a stack for that matter
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, it happens only in one case that the icon changes, when the user longpresses it, and that's when we really want to update it... so no need to fiddle with the live property
<Cimi> mzanetti, fine then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: so we're ok with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-customizations/+merge/225823
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you tell me otherwise, nobody convinced me this is a bad approach
<Saviq> mzanetti, benchmarking showed negligible difference
<mzanetti> Saviq: difference between?
<mzanetti> non-object vs object or object vs ScopeStyle?
<Saviq> mzanetti, between trunk, default: null and default: Object({ })
<Saviq> mzanetti, can try with actual ScopeStyle, sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you have that running already, what would be the difference to using ScopeStyle {} ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you fix the comment about it not applying to previews and to departments?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, but need add a tryPreview to actually show it, we've no other way
<Cimi> mzanetti, that branch doesn't build for me anyway
<mzanetti> Cimi: which one?
<Cimi> issues with scopes
<Cimi> might be trunk
<mzanetti> which branch? the launcher ones?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> yeah needs merge trunk
<Cimi> but is fine
<mzanetti> hmm,,, yeah. they might require a merge with trunk by now
<Cimi> with trunk works
<mzanetti> Cimi: want me to merge them? or hall we let CI do that?
<Cimi> ci will do that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so yeah no hard disagreement, i think i still prefer the null + if
<Cimi> actually no
<Cimi> mzanetti, sorry
<tsdgeos> but it's a matter of style
<Cimi> is launcher dnd that requires trunk
<tsdgeos> since it seems we can't prove it's faster/slower
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok, let me merge all of those laucnher branches with trunk
<Cimi> wasn't initctl set-env GRID_UNIT_PX=18 to change pixel grid?
<Cimi> global
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, well, for things you start with init after this
<mzanetti> Cimi: won't affect your current session I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, ScopeStyle has some impact http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764824/
<Saviq> like .15 msec
<mzanetti> is that 50ms on 1000 cards?
<Saviq> mzanetti, 150ms on 1000 cards I'd say
<mzanetti> compared to trunk, yes
<mzanetti> anyways
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so... I hate the if (foo) approach because of verbosity and the fact that you need to hardcode the default values in every single binding
<mzanetti> so yeah... I gave my opinion, won't force you into anything
<mzanetti> if you prefer to keep as is, I will approve
<mzanetti> Saviq: are such tags bad?
<mzanetti> 7.90+14.10.20140701.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<mzanetti> 7.90+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where'd you get them from?
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like you got tags and not merged trunk or so?
<Saviq> mzanetti, those tags are valid in trunk
<mzanetti> I got them after merging with trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting, should not be ?
<mzanetti> yeah... that's why I ask
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure how you got there, try deleting them and merging trunk again
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh... I pushed to the branch, did a bzr tags again and the ? are resolved now
<mzanetti> Saviq: except one in the middle
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that one's in trunk
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure how that one happened either, but never got around to clearing it up
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't know if it a trunk issue or not merged with trunk
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm currently merging all the branches with trunk
<Cimi> mzanetti, but https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-item-glow/+merge/224266
<Cimi> mzanetti, looks clip at top and bottom
<Cimi> icons don't fill ubuntushape
<Cimi> on the phone
<mzanetti> oh. yeah... that might be an issue indeed, now that suru theme has landed
<mzanetti> let me check
<Saviq> mzanetti, so your opinion is we should use real ScopeStyle objects for the default? I'm worried that the impact will get bigger and bigger as ScopeStyle gets more things
<mzanetti> ffs! If run.sh wouldn't kill my init all the time...
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... that seems to make too much of a difference indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, putting pressure on this bug would probably help 1222705
<Saviq> bug #1222705
<ubot5> bug 1222705 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init assert failure: alloc.c:633: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222705
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, if you both dislike my approach, I'm losing here, so unless I get a third opinion I'll have to fold
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think having the null actaully helps in reading the code, knowing the object will come from somewhere
<mzanetti> +1
<tsdgeos> but yes the default in the if branch is not cool
<tsdgeos> that's where qml should have a "whatever your default is"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd be fine with null if QML didn't fucking complain all the time
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> this has worked sometimes
<tsdgeos> thoough it's also evil
<tsdgeos> color: foo ? foo.bar : color
<Saviq> yeah, that makes my eyes hurt
<mzanetti> I'm not saying that I love this, but I think its less confusing than dummy objects with some properties. Unless they are clearly marked as such...
<Saviq> mzanetti, as said, I will comment them of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "context property" approach could be something, but other than reaching out of scope can't see how it'd help, and then I don't think it'd help with not having if(foo) anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, one thing I thought about for language changes, "inline components" is something I could use
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like in a file declaring "here's the Label I want, but with those as defaults"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then using that MyLabel in the same file (without a Loader)
<Saviq> and without having to bind props in onLoaded or wherever
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, about readability... would a comment for the scopeStyle defaults be enough to help it?
 * Saviq considers `foo ? foo.bar : "baz"` much less readable...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<tsdgeos> it's pretty clear on what it does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it's useless
<tsdgeos> and makes it usable from the outside
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> in case we ever need it
<tsdgeos> sure deciding on a proper default is hard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, my approach makes it just as usable from the outside
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> but less obvious it will be changed (even you can see it's not readonly)
 * Saviq must look really desperate to justify his approach
<tsdgeos> honestly i think you should move to the pattern we've been using everywhere
<tsdgeos> and then calmly discuss what approach we want to follow as a guideline
<tsdgeos> not as part of this review in particular
<tsdgeos> stalls stuff unneededly
<greyback> needlessly
 * greyback had to check that 'unneededly' was actually not a word, but thinks it deserves to be one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, like that will ever happen :P
<tsdgeos> greyback: tx ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ^_^
 * Saviq folds :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do honestly think we should have this discussion
<tsdgeos> we can have it now if you want, but don't think it's the best time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we are, aren't we? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, `property var foo: bar ? bar.baz : foo` doesn't really work well either, as results in stuff changing needlessly just after initialization
<mhr3> Saviq, s/expansionQuery/linkQuery/ ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean changing after initialization?
<Saviq> mhr3, headerLink?
<mhr3> fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, create → bar is null, foo gets default value; bar gets non-null, foo gets bar.baz value
<mikenagle_> mhr3 - have emailed
<mhr3> mikenagle_, yep, thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if default and bar.baz are different (which they will often be), it will need new render
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well that's the same that happens with your approach, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only if bar.baz is different than the value I said is default for the component I'm creating, not for the component I'm using
<tsdgeos> i mean it will change from defaultObject.something to newObject.something
<tsdgeos> ah sure
<tsdgeos> so you're cheating ;)
<karni> pete-woods: it's the second time I see this, any ideas? https://pastebin.canonical.com/113111/
<tsdgeos> means we need to keep default synced to get this "benefit"
<karni> pete-woods: rm'ing the directory fixes the problem, I'm just worried it's something worse then a "one time happened"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, how's that cheating?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, granted, if the default is coming from the theme in any case, probably doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well part of your approach is that makes code easier to read/mantain, and you also say a benefit is less propperty changes, but that means we need to manually sync defaults everywhere which makes it less easy to read/mantain
<pete-woods> karni: you'll need to talk to the click guys (I think mainly cjwatson) about that, package installation is out of my hands
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to sync them manually anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just in one place per file with the default object
<karni> pete-woods: thanks
<pete-woods> np
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vs. however-many-per-file with null (unless you go for a proxy property)
<Saviq> but then you end up with:
<Saviq> property var foo: null
<Saviq> property color bar: foo ? foo.baz : "default"
 * Saviq doesn't get how's that better than putting the default in foo directly ;P
<mzanetti> Cimi: I've merged https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-item-glow/+merge/224266 with trunk
<mzanetti> Cimi: looks good imo
<Cimi> mzanetti, waiting jenkins
<Cimi> mzanetti, on desktop I don't have suru
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, same here.... icons are empty (although I think I saw them already some days ago)
<mzanetti> but on the phone its fine now
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi wdym you don't have suru?
<mzanetti> Saviq: using./run.sh the launcher icons are empty
<mzanetti> not sure why
<Cimi> or I simply have normal icons
<Cimi> not suru
<Cimi> circulas icons
<Cimi> no suru theme
<Cimi> so I can't test if they fill
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let's not block on this, for me you can get it merged as it is if it works (which i haven't tried, i can if you want)
<tsdgeos> and then discuss later if we want this everywhere or just here
<tsdgeos> ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already changed
<mzanetti> Cimi: all launcher branches merged with trunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doh :/
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's fine
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: all yours then?
<Cimi> mzanetti, almost all approved apart item glow
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I reverted to foo ? foo.bar : "baz"
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the scope customs branch
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i mean you were doing the review, no?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I need to do a tryPreview, though, otherwise we can't see the previews being "affected" by the style
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<tsdgeos> or you mean on tryXYZ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we have no real preview anywhere in the tests...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I want one that will be mostly manual (the widgets themselves are tested fine)
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> what broke?
<tsdgeos> Error: Unknown method return type: unity::shell::scopes::PreviewModelInterface*
<mhr3> Saviq, updated unity-api and u8 branches, do you have a silo where the api changes could go, or should i ask for one?
<tsdgeos> this used to work
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll take care of that today, K?
<mhr3> Saviq, awesome, thx
<Saviq> mhr3, unless you really want it *now*, then have at it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's what I meant, we managed to break the mock previews somehow
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, but i need to leave for a few hours, so wanted to sort it out before i do
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, I'll take care of it
<mhr3> Saviq, here's mp list for -api http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765051/
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, you didn't reply whether performQuery should be on Scopes, and not Scope  instead?
<mhr3> Saviq, i did ^^^^
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure what info? you mean where it came from?
<mhr3> yep
<sil2100> Saviq: is silo 004 something big?
<mhr3> Saviq, really the associated scope instance
<Saviq> sil2100, transfer indicator, I wouldn't call it big
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess it's not regression prone?
<mhr3> Saviq, can't build much of a stack without that
<Saviq> sil2100, not at all
<sil2100> Love it
<Saviq> mhr3, still not sure we need it, but your call, easier for me this way anyway :P
<mhr3> Saviq, i think we do, plus openScope is emitted on the scope instance anyway
<mhr3> not on ScopeS
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, nasty :P
<mhr3> s/nasty/makes sense/
<mhr3> ftfy
<Saviq> mhr3, we just need to forward it up anyway ;)
<Saviq> /food
<mhr3> do you? i thought you associate it with the view it came from
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fake_scopes_plugin_register_previewmodel/+merge/225956
 * greyback going into mir land, may be offline a while
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks, wonder how that broke
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, we just push it up and put it on top of the list of scopes
<mzanetti> Saviq: re: Not sure unity8 should do anything here. Libusermetrics should just not give up any data if it's disabled.
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that's what happens, which causes the infographics to dispay "No data sources available"
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah then that's gonna be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/223221
<mzanetti> ah ok
<karni> mhr3: do you know how works on libunity-scopes2 package?
<karni> cwayne: I asked mhr3 ↑ so we can better understand if the scope.hook needs fixing.
<om26er> mzanetti, Hello!
<cwayne> the click hook's not broken
<mzanetti> om26er: hi
<om26er> mzanetti, what do I need to do to add the icon for a single qml file in the launcher ?
<karni> cwayne: even though it says nothing about leaf-net (or others)?
<om26er> need to add a very simple app to the launcher that we can trust will launch during the test.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I pushed a few commits still to the scope-customizations branch
<mzanetti> om26er: well, its the same as I showed you last time
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. did you put it back to Needs review?
<Saviq> mzanetti, now I did
<mzanetti> om26er: is there any troubles you're facing with that?
<om26er> mzanetti, I used that to put messaging-app in the launcher, but didn't know the entries for a new app, that never appeared in the launcher
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/launcher_integration_test/+merge/224701
<om26er> mzanetti, I ported the gdbus call you gave to python, it works but its relying on real apps (in this case messaging-app) but a bug in the messaging-app may fail that test.
<mzanetti> om26er: then you need to create an app
<mzanetti> om26er: well, all you need is a manifest.json, appname.json and the qml file
<mzanetti> om26er: then you can install that as a click package
<mzanetti> om26er: we can't show random icons in the launcher. it has to be related to an application
<om26er> mzanetti, I can create a .click from QtCreator but installing it during the test can be tricky.
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... why is that?
<mzanetti> om26er: you just need to call "click install --user=phablet packagename.click"
<om26er> mzanetti, just like that ?
<mzanetti> yeah, well, replace "packagename" with what it is, but yes
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, thanks. I'll work on that.
<mzanetti> om26er: let me know if you have troubles
<karni> mhr3: ignore my last question about the scope.hook
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why WIP here? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/implicitHeightCardArtOnly/+merge/225943
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's ACKed already, fat fingers
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> didn't get the other email
<Saviq> mzanetti, on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-header/+merge/224585 please bump the uitk dep to >= 0.1.49
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to merge trunk in new-header
<Saviq> mzanetti, debian/control conflicted
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you need more bumps around it
<mzanetti> Saviq: merged, can you please check the version bumps
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, doing
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> > grep toolkit debian/control
<Saviq>                qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 0.1.49) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles (>= 0.1.49),
<Saviq>          qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 0.1.48) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles (>= 0.1.48),
<Saviq>          qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 0.1.48) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles (>= 0.1.48),
<mzanetti> oh.. right
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. should be better now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick, one of you needs to merge with the other:
<Saviq> Text conflict in debian/control
<Saviq> Text conflict in qml/Panel/Panel.qml
<Saviq> Text conflict in tests/qmltests/Panel/tst_Panel.qml
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint and https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-header
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll merge
<Saviq> dednick, sounds like it'll be easier this way indeed
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti's is mostly red in Panel
<mzanetti> dednick: ok, thanks. makes it a good checkpoint for you to make sure if I forgot to remove anything
<mzanetti> well, didn't forget, that is :)
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. the required branch has landed right?
<mzanetti> dednick: not sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know?
<Saviq> dednick, UITK? in proposed
<Saviq> dednick, or silo 16
<dednick> Saviq: ah. didn't realise they had a staging
<Saviq> dednick, yeah :|
<Saviq> dednick, actually proposed only, as we needed to bump changelog in proposed for it
<karni> Saviq: do you know if designers ever considerered leaving the preview like you leave a regular app? I find myself constantly scipe to right when previewing
<Saviq> karni, it's already happening
<Saviq> karni, dash will effectively become an app
<Saviq> one that you can't close, is all
<karni> Saviq: but a preview will be swipe-able? :)
<dednick> oh my word. we can cancel a search?!
<karni> Saviq: or leave preview with back button lol ;D
<Saviq> dednick, ;D
<Saviq> karni, ah you mean you're swiping right to go back to dash?
<Saviq> karni, no, button as today
<Saviq> karni, what you're suggesting would mean that preview would be a ~separate app
<karni> Saviq: yeah, swiping right all the time and then "d'uh! it's a preview"
<karni> Saviq: in theory, perhaps not in practice, but I guess that wouldn't be easy. or maybe a "~separate app", yes
<pete-woods> Cimi: hey, your infographics branch seems to be failing the tests because of an extra newline and the end of Infographics.qml
<karni> Saviq: just wondering if design ever thought about it
<karni> for consistency sake
<Saviq> karni, I think it could become a little too much
<Saviq> karni, imagine you'd do that 5 times, opening different previews
<karni> Saviq: too bad, this gesture is very intuitive :)
<dednick> Saviq: do i need to resubmit with pre-req?
<karni> Saviq: I prever that than reaching with my right thumb to upper left. just saying :D
<Saviq> dednick, nah that's fine
<karni> *prefer
<Saviq> karni, you'd end up with 5 previews in the stack
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i've pushed
<Saviq> karni, right, the back button placement was debated quite a bit already
<karni> Saviq: k, gotcha. /me stops being PITA ;)
<Saviq> karni, you're not, not at all
<Saviq> but the right-edge gesture is toggle between apps, not "back"
<karni> gotcha :)
<Saviq> karni, we can't have both on the right edge...
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I meant sort of separate app. not making it a "back" gesture. I get your point :)
<Saviq> karni, truth be told, there's space for behaviour like that
<Saviq> karni, like for example I'd rather see multiple browser windows than tabs within the browser
<karni> Saviq: interesting
<karni> now that switching is so easy, right? yeah, that's an idea
<Saviq> karni, I never missed browser tabs on my phone, for example, and constantly get lost on android
<Saviq> mzanetti, will you have time for the last commits on scope-customizations/
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> yeah... can do it now
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> karni, so, in theory it's possible to have previews like that, the difference is that it's very explicit to open a new tab / browser window
<karni> Saviq: right..
<Saviq> karni, whereas opening a preview is just clicking on a link
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, I rarely expect that to open a new window
<mzanetti> Saviq: just this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-customizations/revision/1031
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think you saw 1029→1031
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can test 1030 with lp:~aacid/unity8/fake_scopes_plugin_register_previewmodel
<Saviq> mzanetti, tryDash and go to a preview
<Saviq> in the red/blue scope that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, before preview would have grey text, now → blue
<mzanetti> that scope is freakin ugly
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> but I guess it's its purpose
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed ;)
<greyback> bregma: can you remind me - is there currently a cursor visible in unity8 on desktop?
<bregma> greyback, there is on my machines -- all Intel hardware
<greyback> bregma: ok thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, well, that will need changing, will have to keep stack... although i'm not sure if you really need to keep it per-scopeview... maybe not
<greyback> bregma: would you know if it is unity8 that draws that cursor, or unity-system-compositor?
<Saviq> mhr3, definitely not
<bregma> greyback BTW, your right-edge PPA broke u-s-c on my test machines last night, in case you were wondering
<mhr3> karni, tbh i'm not really sure how that works, so if you know now, please enlighten me :)
<greyback> bregma: I've pushed a fix for that, it should work now
<Saviq> mhr3, there will be a single stack, the root of which will be the list of scopes, not a single scope
<Saviq> mhr3, stuff's in silo 18 btw
<bregma> greyback, it's the hardware cursor, enabled by u-s-c
<karni> mhr3: sorry, context?
<bregma> there's a command-line option
<mhr3> karni, click scope hook
<greyback> bregma: ok. our qtcomp PPA not touching USC, so that /should/ just work as normal. unity8 does change tho
<karni> mhr3: ah, I think I said to ignore that :D haha
<karni> mhr3: well, scopes can define in manifest.json a scope hook
<karni> mhr3: which basically instructs the system how/where to install the scope
<karni> mhr3: /usr/share/click/hooks contains definitions of hooks
<karni> specifically, scope.hook that I was interested in
<karni> mhr3: turns out (and I agree with your +Needs Information on a MP from michi today), that /leaf-net/$APP_ID directory has nothing to do with the pattern defined in scope.hook
<bregma> greyback, if Unity8 wants to start rendering the cursor, that's just fine
<karni> mhr3: and that is what I needed to know. I agree this MP needs info, who needs to create that /leaf-net/$APP_ID dir
<greyback> bregma: quite the opposite, I was hoping to not have to right now :)
<greyback> bregma: but I wasn't seeing a cursor when testing the phone-right-edge ppa so started adding support for it
<greyback> but now I don't think it's necessary, USC should be drawing it
<karni> mhr3: do you know if departments are in utopic (not -proposed)?
<mhr3> karni, not sure the hook even has a capability to look at the security profile
<bregma> USC enables it, it's actually drawn by the video driver if it supports it -- and not all of them do
<karni> mhr3: a question I never know how to answer. perhaps instead you can tell me how to *find* the answer instead? :)
<mhr3> karni, which will mean that registry has to do it
<mhr3> karni, you look at what's last promoted image :)
<mhr3> karni, which is 113, so yes, it's there
<bregma> greyback, some day the cursor rendering will need to be moved into a Mir server, but that day does not have to be today
<greyback> bregma: ok. Then I'll leave the cursor to the USC for now. Can later add support
<bregma> it's a plan
<greyback> bregma: racarr is working on that
<karni> mhr3: where do you check the latest promoted image? the mailing list, or the channel json?
<greyback> bregma: software rendering of cursor when hw doesn't do it
<mhr3> karni, i just looked at top of the landing sheet, but yes, it's in those places as well
<karni> aha, thank you :)
<mhr3> Saviq, want me to run through test plan on 018?
<Saviq> mhr3, UITK didn't migrate proper yet
<Saviq> mhr3, and I was about to do that when it does
<mhr3> Saviq, not like proposed wasn't enabled on the images ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, four eyes always better'n'two!
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not?
<Saviq> mhr3, nope
<mhr3> what?
<mhr3> i always thought it is
<mhr3> cause we have very clear names... like utopic-proposed
<Saviq> mhr3, rrright
<mhr3> but yea... i remember now that someone already enlightened me about that
<Saviq> mhr3, that's the proposed phone image, not the phone image built from proposed...
<mhr3> yea...
<Saviq> kinda broken indeed
<Saviq> ok I'm gonna stop staring at excuses...
<Saviq> it'll migrate 1s after, of course
<mhr3> heh
<mhr3> yea, it always does that
<karni> mhr3: what's the address of the sheet? I'm on "Self service CI" and I think that's the old one, locked down from edits.
<karni> mhr3: I wanted to learn revno of -proposed this time ;P
<karni> mhr3: k, just found the mail from Łukasz
<mhr3> karni, eh, yea.. sorry, i'm slow :P
<karni> np!
<mhr3> Saviq, migrated :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, saw that
<Saviq> still, ports doesn't know yet...
 * tsdgeos waves
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, scope title missing on temp scopes that don't have custom icon
<mhr3> Saviq, like the app store
<mhr3> Saviq, and previewing stuff in carousel previews always the first item, no matter what i tap
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, so NACK
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll deal with it first thing tomorrwo
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, needs fixing
<Saviq> mhr3, weird, though :|
<Saviq> both of these usecases I tested
<mhr3> Saviq, refactored too much? :)
<Saviq> not to mention they're auto-tested
<mhr3> hmm
<Saviq> well, not the title
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> not today
<mhr3> sure, have a nice evening!
<cwayne> btw i showed off the customizations we can do with that branch, and was asked a bunch about changing just the color of the header, rather than the whole page
<cwayne> Saviq: just fyi ^, seems likely that'll be a requirement sooner rather than later :)
 * cwayne is at least happy the uitk finally made it
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, it's on the TOOD
<Saviq> TODO
<Saviq> cwayne, all of it will happen within weeks tops
<greyback> cd
<Saviq> HUH
<greyback> robru: could I grab some of your time for some packaging advice/review?
<robru> greyback, sure, got a branch?
<greyback> robru: I made some major changes to lp:qtmir packaging, to add desktop support
<robru> greyback, is it in trunk already?
<greyback> robru: yes it's in trunk
<robru> greyback, k, checking
<greyback> robru: thank you
<robru> greyback, you're welcome
<robru> greyback, hmmm, I don't think you want qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin to 'Provides: qtmir', do you? It means that if you 'apt-get install qtmir' you can satisfy it with either qtmir-android, qtmir-desktop, or qtdeclarative.
<greyback> robru: indeed I do not
<robru> greyback, other than that it looks mostly sane to me, still checking a bit though
<robru> greyback, hmmm, not sure about those .install files, seems to me that will result in the same identical files being shipped in those two packages...
<robru> greyback, what exactly is the difference between android and desktop versions? is it just the arch it's compiled for or are there serious compile-time changes happening in the code?
<greyback> robru: there are compile time differences in the code
<robru> greyback, have you tested that you can actually build this and the Right Stuff gets built into both packages?
<greyback> robru: yes and yes
<robru> ok
<greyback> robru: I was inspired by qtubuntu, it does the same thing, for exact the same reason
<robru> greyback, oh wow, what's going on in debian/rules? why this tmp1 and tmp2 stuff?
<greyback> robru: we need to rebuild the same code, with a compile time switch turned on in qtmir-desktop, and turned off in qtmir-android
<greyback> qtmir-android will be installed only on phone/tablet devices (with Open GLES). qtmir-desktop on desktop (with desktop GL)
<robru> yeah
<greyback> robru: I know, it's a bit nuts. But it's only solution we had for qtubuntu, so I copied the approach for qtmir
<robru> greyback, I have an idea to simplify this, hang on
<greyback> robru: cool, would love to hear it
<robru> greyback, wait, if I'm reading this right, then it looks like on armhf you are building *both* desktop and android bits, but on other arches you only build desktop bits... is that right?
<greyback> robru: that is correct actually. Sorry, I always forget that
<robru> greyback, hrm, yeah on my first reading I was thinking it was mutually exclusive, so I was going to do just one if/else at the beginning and then merge all the following if/else blocks to just use a single call with a single (pre-determined) variable. but if you need to actually run both, it doesn't work...
<robru> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtmir/packaging-simplification/+merge/226012 it's not as much of a simplification as i'd hoped but let me know what you think of this
<robru> also I fixed the provides.
<greyback> robru: looks good to me though. I'll happily accept anything to improve the readability :)
<greyback> robru: very much appreciated.
<greyback> thanks for proofing it
<robru> greyback, you're welcome.
<robru> greyback, need a silo then?
<greyback> robru: we have a silo already, thanks
<robru> greyback, oh, add my MP to it then ;-)
<greyback> robru: will do
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, fixed carousel, header is weird... it looks like the UITK header doesn't like updates
<mhr3> Saviq, :/
<mhr3> Saviq, forgot to add https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scopes-mocks-v2/+merge/225940 to 018
<Saviq> mhr3, actually fixed now
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm why all the newline changes?
<mhr3> Saviq, 1014. Consolidate code style of the scope mock
<Saviq> CRAP
<Saviq> reconf
 * Saviq wants to simplify the mocks...'
<Saviq> mhr3, fwiw, we're leaning towards /* */ instead of Q_UNUSED, the latter usually ends up being left around even when the param is used after all
<mhr3> Saviq, but it has Q_ prefix, clearly it's better! :P
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3> but ok noted
<Saviq> I totally agree ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-09
<Saviq> mzanetti, did Germany explode yesterday?
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IynteMtSBxo&app=desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: it was raining quite heavily. so it wasn't too bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, that one's gone viral ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a commit or two to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/refactor-scopeitem/+merge/225745
<Mirv> mzanetti: hehe :)
<mzanetti> Mirv: oh hi! welcome back
<Mirv> mzanetti: o hai! thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, in lieu of Cimi, could you have a look at the last commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/refactor-carousel-activation/+merge/225743, too? 1029+
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I thought Cimi would be around for today still?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I'm not actually clear on when he's away...
<mzanetti> there's still 4 unreviewed launcher branches :/
 * Saviq needs to reboot the modem...
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, btw, I talked to John yesterday, filed a design bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1339413
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339413 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Emblems for apps that are not pinned to launcher don't show up" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, wdyt?
<mzanetti> need to test
<mhr3> Saviq, confirming that my yesterday's issues in 018 are fixed
<mzanetti> oh... right
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... yeah... if there is no such icon in the launcher, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I said it's a design bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: and what is the question?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you think, is all :)
<mzanetti> I think it makes sense... do I need to do that this week still (before freeze etc)
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not at all
<mzanetti> ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a design question first
<mzanetti> so yeah... imo it makes sense to add such things to the launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wasn't even asking what do you think about impl it ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, great
<Saviq> mhr3, running through the test plan now
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... yesterday I noticed that we have 250 open bugs in unity8 where at least 50 them are either fixed or not valid any more...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, if only we had time to triage
<mzanetti> tried to collect the ones that will be fixed by QtComp at least
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'll probably be a (pre-)London exercise to clear it up
<mzanetti> yeah, that seems sensible... well, I'll put some clean up of that on my low prio todo list too
<mzanetti> maybe I can help a bit with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, I didn't say necessarily *I* was gonna do it ;)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> me neither
<Saviq> mzanetti, we just need someone who pisses me off :D
<Saviq> any takers?
 * mzanetti hides
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sorry man, i'm busy with the dash overview ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> we don't have the paper folded background anymore or never had it?
 * tsdgeos is fuzzy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we still do :)
<tsdgeos> just not on the desktop?
<tsdgeos> don't see it there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, there too
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> i was running tryDash *_*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah thought so ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh noes, there's autopilot tests relying on the search indicator
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... ok. let me fix that
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. I'd say temp scopes are missing a busy indicator for the time where data isn't fetched yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: same when changing a department
<Saviq> mzanetti, they always did
<Saviq> mzanetti, except on landscape
<mzanetti> yeah, I know... but it wasn't that much of a problem until now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but agreed, we should find a better place for it than the search entry
<mzanetti> should I file a bug about it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, do, unity8 + ubuntu-ux
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, other ap tests fail because they expect a single PageHeader
<Saviq> mzanetti, 5 failures in total
<mzanetti> ok... 5 is ok. will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll kick ci on new-header to get a baseline
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1339595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339595 in Unity 8 "scopes are missing an ActivityIndicator while they fetch data from the network" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we supporting search in dash overview?
<tsdgeos> for RTM i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we said yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> and suddenly there's a back button in search
<tsdgeos> we don't have that in dash do we?
<tsdgeos> maybe in new dash?
<tsdgeos> i mean new header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah we do now
<tsdgeos> ah nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'll land soonish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but you should have it already if you based off of scope-customs
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have something called scopeStyle in qml/Components
<tsdgeos> doesn't really seem "abstracted"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where?
<tsdgeos> PageHeader.qml
<tsdgeos> property var scopeStyle: null
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, I just added it
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i mean i realized
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PageHeader is scope-specific in any case, probably should just move to Dash//
<tsdgeos> having something with scope in the name in there is a bit weird
<tsdgeos> or that :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or we might abstract it again and then wrap it in ScopePageHeader or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but agreed, needs resolving
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we use it in HUD as well...
<tsdgeos> just call it style
<tsdgeos> and be done with it :D
<davmor2> Hey guys.  I have a device that is currently locked up on the welcome screen.  I've got 3 crashes in var/crash one of which is Qt5 the other 2 are indicators.  Is there anything of use I can get for you that might lower down the issue some?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the newheader seems to have a gray line on the top
<tsdgeos> is that on purpose or by mistake?
 * mzanetti looks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://i.imgur.com/WrMJOfz.png this is a header with y: 10
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm, no, its not on purpose
<tsdgeos> it's harder to notice on the dash
<tsdgeos> since it's there all the time
<tsdgeos> and similar in color to the background
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your "Done" button is outside the window, kudos!
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> but in the overview it shows
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you press the search button in here?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes, why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: to see if the search header has the grey line on top too, or if the one we see in here is attached at the bottom of the search header
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> it "travels" down
<mzanetti> is there a new one coming in at the top?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... ok... I did tell the PageHeadStyle to no paint a separator
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: currently investigating in AP tests. I can investigate in this after that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, no hurry, it's just a minor visual thing
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, t'is me again, how's autopilot?
<greyback> damn, ran out of disk space, now my user account corrupted
<mhr3> Saviq, something missing in 018?
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti's fixing ap tests
<Saviq> mhr3, should land real soon
<mzanetti> doing the final run
<Saviq> greyback, uh oh
<mzanetti> individually all the failing ones are passing now
<mhr3> k, thx
<Saviq> mhr3, do we support opening scopes through departments?
<mhr3> Saviq, no
<Saviq> mhr3, and it was never discussed was it?
<mhr3> someone did have the idea, we didn't like it
<mhr3> one's certain, UX for it would suck
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> I'd get so confused when this would happen
<karni> Saviq: Would there be a chance to get this in the work pipeline sooner than later :)? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1326470 (notably, I'm interested in the "default uncollapsed state when there is only one category" really)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326470 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope author should be able to set the number of collapsed results to show" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwayne> Saviq: we got that from here btw: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1engc5TPtQC9iI8zziMxx9DLVY74b4bvsnPvGBVb95YI/edit
<Saviq> dudes, one at a time
<mhr3> Saviq, oh and can we get also [another random item] ;P
<cwayne> i wasn't asking for something this time though :)
<Saviq> ;)
 * karni stands in the queue
<karni> ha!
<Saviq> mhr3, are you sanitizing collapsed-rows?
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean clamping to 1-2?
<mhr3> no
<mhr3> Saviq, i was actually looking at that piece of code when doing the see more, there's an issue - if the scope sets it to 0, shell will consider it unset and use 2
<Saviq> mhr3, that's fine, I'll fix shell
<mhr3> Saviq, you probably want to fix that in the grid-see-more branch
<Saviq> mhr3, nice bump ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, and maybe fix the other issues with it? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've fixed the 5 ap tests that were failing
<mzanetti> however, now I had others fail (unrelated to the pageheader change)
<Saviq> mzanetti, which ones?
<mzanetti> Saviq: lifecycle
<Saviq> mzanetti, one it's flaky
<mzanetti> Saviq: Assert(Greeter.created, True)
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, testing speed-up:
<Saviq> while true; do sleep 1; status unity8 | grep -q killed && pkill unity8; done
<Saviq> on the device
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will convince unity8 to exit when upstart's asked it
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it doesn't take a full minute to go away...
<Saviq> mzanetti, just push your fixes to the branch please
<mzanetti> which ones?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you did already
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant the ap ones
<mzanetti> yeah, for the PageHeader
<mzanetti> didn't really investigate in the lifecycle ones
<Saviq> mzanetti, you really need to prefix my name if you want a response from me, won't notice otherwise ;)
<mzanetti> I know :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, so... clip corners... did you consider putting the icon in the clipper, rotate the clipper and unrotate the icon?
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, wonder if the clipping should happen when dragging a clipped icon, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure I understand the first question
<mzanetti> vesar: your opinion on Saviq's second question? ^^
<Saviq> mzanetti, instead of the mask, you could put the icon in an Item { clip: true; rotate: 45 } or so
<mzanetti> ah.... yeah, that'd probably work too
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be faster than another texture lookup
<mzanetti> thik so?
<mzanetti> Saviq: think so?
<mzanetti> I don't know tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, texture lookup you need one per pixel, whereas with clipping you just clip away with geometry
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously depends on how it's really implemented, but if you think about it...
<mzanetti> hmm, well, can change it if you think its better...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I was told texture lookups are quite expensive (hence blur is difficult)
<Saviq> mzanetti, would be a bit easier to understand IMO, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure why blur would do a texture lookup
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh?
<mzanetti> oh right..
<Saviq> mzanetti, it needs to consider $however_many pixels around the current one
<mzanetti> yeah, but... that's like evaluating 1024 pixels per pixel
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one is just 1:!
<mzanetti> 1:1
<Saviq> mzanetti, still
<mzanetti> but sure, I don't mind changing it... Not sure why I didn't have the simple idea myself :D
<mzanetti> probably because I wanted to learn how to do it with a shader
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not actually that bad, when blurring you're only doing horizontal and vertical, not around
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's like a dozen lookups or so
<mzanetti> mhm... makes sense
<Saviq> depending on the blur size
<mzanetti> and the blur mode too
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://sunsetlakesoftware.com/2013/10/21/optimizing-gaussian-blurs-mobile-gpu is a good read
<mzanetti> cool. thats interesting
<mzanetti> ok... will change it to just do a regular clip then
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll track down vesar on the other question
<vesar> mzanetti,about the second question. yeah I noticed that when testing the branch and asked Esti (who created the visual) because I felt is should clip also when moved around. But her opinion was that it's ok like that. So not clipping when dragging. This because the the metaphor with the clipping corner is launcher background material covering the icon. Those two to be united. So when it's dragged away it's ok not to clip.
<vesar> mzanetti, sorry for the messy lengthy answer. But basically it's been noted and run through with visual guys and can be left as it is. cool with that?
<Saviq> vesar, yeah, when dragged away... problem is it happens as you long-press, too :|
<mzanetti> vesar: it wasn't messy.
<Saviq> vesar, so when just getting to the quicklist, the corner goes "blink"
<mzanetti> but that's kinda ok looking at it from Esti's view
<mzanetti> as you basically start the drag, that would indicate you got it out of the launcher
<mzanetti> if you then release it, it'll go back in
<vesar> Saviq, mzanetti. Oh ok I see. No we don't want any blinking when longpressed.
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, you should have to drag it "out" from under the material then ;)
<vesar> but when icon detaches from the background then it's ok not to clip anymore
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we'd need a dragging threshold probably
<mzanetti> vesar: we'll lose any indication of "you can drag now"
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you only move the icon away when you pass a 1GU or something
<mzanetti> that's what's happening already
<Saviq> hmm, that
<Saviq> mzanetti, not with the corner it's not?
<vesar> detaching from it's original position is the key. So when ever the drag to organize threshold is exceeded and the quicklist hides and item starts to move with your finger.
<vesar> mzanetti, Savic, just checked  the  current implementation and it's actually not as I remembered it.
<mzanetti> vesar: what I mean is: if you longpress, the quicklist pops up. That indicates: "You triggered the longpress action. Now use the quicklist or not"
<mzanetti> vesar: but it doesn't indicate in any way that "Oh, and btw, you can also drag it now"
<vesar> mzanetti, well we don't really have any indication that you can drag it now. But I see where you're coming from. That by unclipping the corner we would indicate that you can drag it now too. right?
<mzanetti> vesar: it had one with the old highlight
<mzanetti> vesar: but we removed that. so the clipping corner would somewhat do that
<mzanetti> vesar: removing that we don't have anything left in that regard
<vesar> mzanetti, to be honest now that I'm testing it with the latest build I cannot see any highlight indication.
<mzanetti> vesar: no. we dropped that with the new border glow/shadow
<vesar> mzanetti, ok I do see it. But anyone not knowing its existence doesnät
<vesar> doesn't
<mzanetti> yeah well..
<vesar> mzanetti, but I don't have the new highlight in this build do I
<mzanetti> that should be landed already, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, should it?
<vesar> mzanetti, I'm having the old version then. dark highlight at the top of the icon and bright at the bottom
<Saviq> mzanetti, the first launcher things are only in silo now
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I was reviewing the rest today
<mzanetti> Oh, I thought 2 or sow where already through
<vesar> Saviq, mzanetti: at least the icon spacing change has landed
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm maybe, there were so many!
<mzanetti> right, the new item glow didn't land yet
<Saviq> nope, I just reviewed it today
<Saviq> spacing's the only thing that landed
<mzanetti> well anyways. vesar when should the clipping of the corner happen?
<mzanetti> on longpress or on drag start (when the space where it was shrinks)
<mzanetti> err. go away
<vesar> mzanetti, Saviq: the shrinking seems to happen only later. Just a sec I formulate it properly
<mzanetti> yes, the shrinking happens when you dragged more than 1 grid unit
<vesar> mzanetti, no. try it.
<mzanetti> vesar: oh right... that's when the quicklist hides again
<mzanetti> I meant that
<vesar> mzanetti, yes and that's the time when the icon becomes whole again.
<mzanetti> ok
<vesar> mzanetti, other icons desaturate, quicklist disappears, icon unclips (user enters organizing mode)
<vesar> mzanetti, And don't worry about the highlight we used to have. I don't think we need that anyway.
<mzanetti> ok
<kgunn> Saviq: asking here as it might help others, so i need to use "send" on apport-cli when i experience crashing to process the crash files & it'll give me a url to folow to complete the lp bug
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<kgunn> but does apport "know" if the files are related ?
<kgunn> or do you have to clean out the old ones ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, separate bug per .crash
<kgunn> and does it just pick the most recent...
<kgunn> ah
<Saviq> kgunn, you can only have a single .crash file per process
<Saviq> kgunn, and it will only get replaced after you uploaded them (apport puts a .uploaded file next to it)
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, but sometimes they're related
<Saviq> kgunn, or remove it, of course
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, just cross-mention the other bugs, nothing better than that at the moment
<kgunn> got it
<Saviq> in the description or comments
<mzanetti> Saviq: meh... no, the clipping with an item doesn't work
<mzanetti> Saviq: because it clips after the rotation tranformation
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, not if you add the rotation transformation on the clipper?
<Saviq> instead of on the icon?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not saying, just asking, really
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. but then I need to counter-correct the values everywhere
<mzanetti> unless I wrap it once again I guess
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> that might be best still...
<mzanetti> Saviq: this freaks me out... if I move and rotate, I can't just invert that again, it'll be somewhere else
<mzanetti> I could probably make it work stil, but then there's the 180 degree rotation of the whole launcher coming
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol, ok, leave it be
<elopio> ping mzanetti: do you have some time to talk about your comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/launcher_integration_test/+merge/226087 ?
<mzanetti> elopio: sure
<cwayne> Saviq: heya, is favoriting scopes planned soon? I imagine it was likely waiting on the new-header stuff?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: where do i get the backgrounds for the scopes in the scopes overview from?
<elopio> mzanetti: all your comments are on the prerequisite of that branch, that's mine: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/test_open_app_from_launcher/+merge/225112
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: it has to be part of the scope, but a new role?
<tsdgeos> or what?
<mzanetti> elopio: ah ok... I just came by this omer's branch today and missed the prerequisite
<mhr3> tsdgeos, in customizations?
<mzanetti> elopio: so still, I don't think we should add all those launcher tests this way
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, the diff is weird showing all the things he didn't add them. So don't worry about that.
<mzanetti> elopio: I do understand we want a test that checks if the emulator can find the launcher
<mzanetti> elopio: but I don't agree with having 6 tests just dragging the launcher in and out
<mzanetti> elopio: after all we have about 20 qmltests that verify that
<elopio> mzanetti: so, the tests are there not to check the functionality. The check the functionality too, but we need them because otherwise you can break the helpers that we will be using on the UX tests.
<mzanetti> elopio: and one AP test adds > 30 seconds to unity's test suite
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, suggested name for the thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to hardcode the background in the overview
<elopio> mzanetti: I know, and I understand. You have those features already covered. But I see no other way to keep the autopilot helperes always working.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: and we probably also need a way for people to override the font color in dash overview?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?¿
<mzanetti> elopio: well, if you really think you need to test all the functions, then please add 1 test that tests the launcher functions, not 2 tests for each function
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we won't support images as backgrounds, just plain color
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, why font color override in dash overview?
<mzanetti> elopio: its enough if one test fails saying "Launcher emulators broken"
<elopio> mzanetti: I do the helpers test driven, so I have a teset for every code path.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so color + logo + font color override
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we use exactly the same ones we use for the regular scope?
<tsdgeos> logo is going to be weird
<tsdgeos> since in scope is horizontal and in here is vertical
<mzanetti> elopio: well, I guess that's one of the places where theory and practice differ
<Saviq> tsdgeos, waaait
 * tsdgeos is waiting :D
<mzanetti> elopio: in terms of usefulness I mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where do you want to put that logo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the middle of the card like stuff shows
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's just art from the scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing special
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the scopes scope that will submit you that
<tsdgeos> hmmmmm
<elopio> mzanetti: well, it's useful for you when you don't have to wait one extra minute while running your autopilot suite.
<Saviq> daamit :|
<tsdgeos> oh right
<elopio> mzanetti: but it's more useful for us when we can pinpoint directly what's the cause of a failed autopilot test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what?
<mzanetti> elopio: can you?
<mzanetti> I don't think so
<elopio> we can just reach that point making small tests, each one for a single code path.
<mzanetti> elopio: well... let me put it that way. It took me 6 hours today to debug 5 AP tests
<mzanetti> elopio: And while I understand we need some of them, I don't agree with having 6 that just drag the launcher in and out
<elopio> mzanetti: that's bad. Tell me which autopilot tests are so hard to debug, and I can try to improve them.
<mzanetti> elopio: all of them. it takes 32 minutes to find out which ones don't work
<mzanetti> before you can even start working
<elopio> mzanetti: that's a necessary evil. We can improve that with paralellization and improving the CI lab, but a high level suite will not take less than 10 minutes, ever.
<elopio> That's a long time to get feedback. But if you were to run those same tests manually, it would take you 1 hour and you will miss many details.
<elopio> mzanetti: so, don't get me wrong. I understand you here, you invested a lot on a suite with a fast feedback
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing related, ap still not passing here
<elopio> mzanetti: that's really cool. But unity also needs to get testability helperes to let us check the quality of the image without doing it manually.
<Saviq> my fault
<Saviq> :|
<elopio> with this three branches I'm proposing, we will be able to check that all the apps pined on the launcher work.
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, but still not adding 5 minutes to our test suite just to test the helpers (note: this is not even the high level test you're talking about yet). there must be another way
<elopio> and that all the apps preinstalled on the phone can be launched through the click scope. That will save us a lot of time of manual testing.
<alesage> hi I'm able to swipe to open and open launcher but tapping on anything (launcher, apps icons) doesn't launch, wonder how I can help to debug
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm open to try a different way.
<alesage> top not showing anything unusual
<mzanetti> elopio: I still think there should be just one test for the launcher helpers...
<elopio> mzanetti: but with the scope changes, the only thing that let us keep running the click scopes tests was that I added tests for the helpers.
<mzanetti> elopio: sure... its ok to have some helpers... but the very best example is the last test:
<elopio> tsdgeos probably hates me because of this :) but without the tests you would have changed all the code without noticing that you broke the testability helpers.
<mzanetti> elopio: you don't need to check if cklicking outside the screen does not work
<mzanetti> that's 34 seconds wasted every time one of us runs the suite
<elopio> mzanetti: what test are you talking about
<elopio> ?
<mzanetti> elopio: test_click_dash_icon_with_launcher_closed_must_raise_exception(self):
<elopio> mzanetti: well, that's precisely the king of things we have learned to do not to spend 5 hours debugging a test.
<elopio> many many times we try to click something that is not there, just to find a weird autopilot low level exception saying: not found.
<elopio> that's an important feature of the helpers. When you try to do something and your preconditions are not met, it must tell you that.
<elopio> adding a test for that is the only way to make sure that the exception will always be raised for that case.
<elopio> I could use mocks for that one, making it a test that doesn't start unity if you prefer a less cleaner but faster test.
<elopio> it will live on your code base, so it's your decision what kind of test do you prefer to maintain.
<mzanetti> elopio: why are you even exporting low level stuff like drag_launcher, etc? shouldn't a higher level test suite just call open_app_from_launcher(index) and that's it?
<elopio> but completely removing a test for one code path of the helpers is bad for us. We will not be able to rely on that helper.
<mzanetti> so basically you just export that one function, have 2 test for that and that's it... if the launcher fails to drag in, our qmltests will catch that before
<elopio> mzanetti: for that suite of tests launches all the apps from the launcher, yes, only click dash icon is necessary.
<elopio> but rick asked for an additional test to make sure that the launcher will be usable always, and for that we need to do things like open the dash, open the keyboar, open the indicators page
<elopio> mzanetti: you qml test will not catch errors on the autopilot helpers, like not swiping long enough, or swiping more than what you needed
<mzanetti> elopio: I think what rick asked for in that particular case should be done as a qmltest in tst_Shell.qml
<elopio> mzanetti: it won't catch when the assumptions of the autopilot helpers are not met
<mzanetti> elopio: but your one test that does launch_app_from_launcher() would catch that
<mzanetti> and that's enough, we don't need 3 that catch that
<elopio> and it won't catch when you change all the underlying code and update the qml tests, as happened with the scopes changes.
<elopio> mzanetti: if you put a test for the integration of the launcher with the osk, you would be pulling an additional dependecy to u8.
<mzanetti> elopio: yes, it would catch that
<elopio> mzanetti: lets put an example. There's an open_launcher autopilot helper, that swipes from x1 to x2.
<mzanetti> elopio: not really
<elopio> lets say that launcher doesn't have a test
<elopio> and designers tell you you have to do the launcher twice as fat.
<elopio> you update the qml code, you get qml test failures, you update the qml tests, and you are back to green.
<mzanetti> elopio: I never said you shouldn't have any tests for you r helpers
<elopio> how are you going to notice that there's an autopilot test that needs to be updated?
<mzanetti> elopio: but I think your helpers are too low level, and hence you require too many tests
<Saviq> alesage, it's something going haywire with Qt's event propagation, suddenly only touch events work (and not touch-converted-to-mouse)
<Saviq> alesage, not really easy to get info, other than steps to reproduce...
<Saviq> alesage, I don't think there's a bug for that yet, either
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, the one that is urgent for me now is the one that clicks a launcher icon.
<elopio> I can keep the open and close private
<Saviq> alesage, so please file one
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah. so IMO we should have a helper: launcher_app_from_launcher and a teste (ONE) that verifies if this works
<alesage> Saviq, hmm ok--so long as you're aware, ok I'll file a bug although I'm not sure how to reproduce it
<elopio> mzanetti: but in one week or two I will be automating the experiences when you turn on the phone for the first time.
<elopio> for that I need to follow the wizard, and I need to open the dash.
<mzanetti> ok. well, open_dash makes a second valid use case
<elopio> now, I can't agree with having one single test that checks that you can open the launcher and click the icon.
<kgunn> Saviq: wow...so apport-cli and lp integration so good...it figures if you're crash has already been reported ?
<elopio> mzanetti: that's too big. That's what I've learned through months of checking poorly written tests and trying to understand their errors.
<Saviq> kgunn, well, if the crash sig is good enough
<kgunn> that's pretty damn cool
<elopio> mzanetti: I need one test that makes sure that the launcher can be opened.
<Saviq> elopio, we're testing that in QML
<elopio> once I'm sure that test is passing, I can use the tested helper, and go one more step.
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, that's the beginning of the discussion :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know, just wanted to restate
<elopio> Saviq: yes, I know. What I'm trying to explain is that these are not tests for the features.
<elopio> these are tests for the helpers.
<Saviq> elopio, yes, but why is it a problem when we are maintaining the helpers?
<elopio> if the feature is not working, the test helper will fail, of course.
<mzanetti> elopio: I agree. but you write them like tests for the features
<elopio> mzanetti: I wrote the code test-driven. It just excercises all the code paths of the helpers.
<mzanetti> elopio: that's the ideal world, but for that we'd need an ideal test tool
<mzanetti> and AP really isn't
<elopio> mzanetti: the ideal tool simulates a real user. Autopilot does that pretty well.
<elopio> it's slow, of course, users are slow.
<elopio> it would be faster if we could boot unity faster
<elopio> it would be faster if we could reflash the phone faster
<elopio> but if you do autopilot too fast, that's not simulating a real user.
<mzanetti> elopio: but really, what do you want to test in your high level test? You want to know if launching an app from the launcher actually starts the app, right?
<mzanetti> ah.. I'm repeating myself
<elopio> mzanetti: that's step 1, yes.
<elopio> once that works, step 2 is to check that the launched app can interact with other apps.
<mzanetti> yeah ok... but that doesn't affect the launcher any more...
<elopio> mzanetti: if the call to open_launcher breaks at some point, all the UX suite will be read.
<elopio> well, half, because some other applications will be opened from the scope.
<mzanetti> elopio: no it won't. you still have the one test that makes sure launch_app_from_launcher() still works
<mzanetti> and if we mess up in unity, your high level test suite should say: Error opening app from launcher.
<mzanetti> it doesn't need to say launcher counldn't be dragged from here to there
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, it's your code base. I can just warn you that it's a bad idea to have a test called launch_app_from_launcher, without a smaller test called open_launcher.
<elopio> that's what has caused all the headaches that we are daily reducing on the apps test suites.
<mzanetti> elopio: I'll take that risk... given that I have a whole other test suite that makes sure the launcher can be dragged...
<mzanetti> and if its really abug in the helper, I'd rather have one to fix, not 6 of them
<Saviq> elopio, I agree with mzanetti, our "unit" tests are in QML
<Saviq> elopio, what you need from the acceptance tests are helpers, which we will maintain
<Saviq> elopio, there's no need for replicating all the individual tests we have in QML with AP ones
<elopio> mzanetti: that's the real reason for long debug sessions, holes in the code path test coverage. But I can't seem to convince you.
<elopio> it's your choice. I'll make the changes.
<Saviq> elopio, that's fine, we need to plug those holes in QML tests, not in AP ones
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.MainWindowTestCase.test_search fails on my desktop in new-header
<mzanetti> humm.... still... ok, will check again
<Saviq> mzanetti, Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'searchTextField'}.
<mzanetti> elopio: so if you really think you want to have each helper's code path, which I'd agree would make sense, then please still do it in one test.
<mzanetti> elopio: it doesn't make a difference for me if I debug 6*3 lines or 1*24 lines (given they only test one thing after another anyways)
<mzanetti> elopio: but it makes a huge difference to me if the AP test suite grows by 5 minutes a month
<mzanetti> elopio: and if we wouldn't have the issue that unity8 + AP would take 30 secs to just start a test, I would also agree it would make more sense to keep them split
<mzanetti> but that's unfortunately not what it is
<elopio> mzanetti: for me, it's the other way around. I have to review, refactor and fix like one autopilot test per day, coming from a different project.
<mzanetti> yeah.. but that's different. you're testing features there, not helpers
<elopio> mzanetti: no, I'm testing both. Each project is the same as this one. It has tests for their high level features, and helpers for testing them in combination with other projects.
<elopio> the toolkit is the biggest example. It takes 40 minutes to run everything, but it's a pleasure to find an error on the autopilot code.
<elopio> I will do it as you want, but I won't spend hours debuging the problems that might arise on the autopilot code, or adjusting them when a big design change is needed.
<elopio> you will have to take care of that part.
<elopio> oh, I have an idea.
<elopio> mzanetti: what if I start unity just once. You said you agree that we should cover all the code path. Starting unity just once, there will be no time difference between putting all the small tests in a big one, or having them split
<mzanetti> elopio: I guess I'd be fine with that, not knowing yet about other ramifications it might bring. but sounds reasonable atm
<Saviq> LOL
<Saviq> autopilot can't cross the screen boundary
<Saviq> STOOPID, you need to press against the screen edge!
<mzanetti> elopio: hm... thinking about it... I'd probably prefer if you still don't add tests for all the code paths...
<mzanetti> elopio: for example today I updated the tests for the emulators that trigger search on dash... I already have tested everything that can go wrong in the qml test suites. so I only need to make sure the high level function search_in_dash() works again
<mzanetti> and not that autopilot can figure everything that can go wrong once again
<elopio> mzanetti: you are thinking only for your code base. You are not thinking how autopilot raising a proper exception will help tests in the click scope.
<elopio> funny example you choose, because thanks to that we found that the search textfield was not getting the focus, and that caused the errors. A look at the screenshot showed that the focus was on the keyring dialog.
<elopio> so 30 seconds to diagnose the error. No need to rerun anything, just take a look at jenkins.
<elopio> but I will comply.
<mzanetti> elopio: I'm not exactly sure what the click scope tests are. But I assume they are testing something that isn't related to the search, but just need the search to get to the actual test. is that correct?
<Saviq> elopio, also, your example is flawed as it doesn't need any coverage to notice this once you see the video
<Saviq> elopio, you could blindly tap on known x/y coordinates and still in the video you'd see that there's a password prompt
<mzanetti> so why would they care what inside unity has gone wrong? they just need the info: Searching failed. But for that we have the test for the emulator that makes sure the search actually works by the time it gets to the click scope
<elopio> mzanetti: correct. We have a fake server that puts a specific app on the dash, and we need to search for it.
<mzanetti> and if it doesn't work, I'd rather debug it in unity with the qmltests and mke the emulator work again
<elopio> Saviq: the hard part is how know what's the right video to look at.
<Saviq> elopio, you get one per failed test, no?
<elopio> in this case, there was one failure that provided no information, the one that opened the dialog.
<elopio> and one that provided a clear clue of where to look, with a clear message of what was going wrong.
<Saviq> elopio, btw, any idea why suddenly my autopilot tests would require double taps to trigger clicks in the UI?
<elopio> Saviq: no, if we split the launch test in two, and the open fails, we will have two failures. But if we have written the open helper properly, the failure will be easy to understand in the two, and will be a one line fix.
<elopio> Saviq: what are you testing? We have seen that on the header when the popup was stealing the focus
<Saviq> elopio, lockscreen here, and only on desktop
<elopio> and on the address book forms, when swiping over a focused textfield didn't work.
<Saviq> elopio, but really, we have those low-level tests in QML, and that's where we want to keep our coverage
<elopio> Saviq: hard to tell. If you can reproduce it manually, is probably the focus. If you can't, there must be something wrong on autopilot, but it hasn't changed for a while.
<Saviq> elopio, I can actually reproduce with my mouse, so it's rather weird indeed
<elopio> Saviq: if you push it, I can give it a try.
<Saviq> elopio, nah, it must be something local anyway, is fine on device (and in jenkins)
<elopio> ok.
<Saviq> mterry, hey, I noticed one thing in u-s-c, if I stop unity8, it will only get off screen when I launch it back, rings a bell?
<greyback> confirmed
<mterry> Saviq, you mean the last frame of unity8 stays on screen?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<mterry> Saviq, interesting.  If unity8 crashes on my phone, I see the spinner.  Do you see that, and are saying this only happens on 'stop' or does this happen for you when it crashes too?
<Saviq> mterry, well, if it crashes, it gets restarted straight away
<Saviq> mterry, and yeah, the spinner shows up for 2 seconds or so
<Saviq> on unity8 startup
<mterry> Saviq, sure...  But starting unity8 doesn't cause the spinner.  Having no registered Mir session causes the spinner to appear.  So it's odd that there is a difference between stop and restart
<Saviq> mterry, I'll try and see again in a mo, running ap now
<elopio> mzanetti: on the unity code base, you will never get an error because the search was not focused because you don't interact with external things.
<elopio> but on the helper we have code for that case, and we make sure that it shows the right error every time by having a test that will break if your assumptions change.
<elopio> sorry, I went to a meeting and forgot to press enter :)
<elopio> I'll work on the branches. I'll be back when they are ready.
<Saviq> elopio, sure, verify the field is focused, and interrupt the test if it's not
<Saviq> elopio, but don't interrupt it if it is
<Saviq> elopio, I think that was what mzanetti wanted - not a step-by-step "incremental" test, but one that runs the whole needed set of steps in one test
<mzanetti> Saviq: elopio: yes. (was having dinner)
<elopio> Saviq, mzanetti: please review the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/test_open_dash/+merge/224553
<elopio> if you like the style and the types of tests I'm adding, I'll do the same for the rest.
<elopio> if not, let me know and I'll make the changes.
<Saviq> mterry, well, yeah, confirmed, I didn't even have the unity8 process any more, while still looking at the greeter
<Saviq> mterry, only as I went "start unity8" did the spinner come up
<mterry> Saviq, fascinating...  either Mir is holding on to the session somehow or the USC spinner logic isn't 100%.  File a bug against USC
<Saviq> mzanetti, if around... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771402/ fixes ap for me on new-header
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh cool, thanks
<mzanetti> I wonder how that got lost...
<karni_> mhr3: candy :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1339839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339839 in unity-scopes-api "Search in scope resets the selected department" [Undecided,New]
<karni_> mhr3: got it confirmed by Kyle (he'll mark it confirmed momentarily)
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1339843
<ubot5> bug 1339843 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Last user session frame visible until restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339843
<mterry> cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, :| there's a conflict between two of your branches, unless you're around and can fix, I'll land without
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/110/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixing
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it make things more complicate if I resubmit the MP?
<mzanetti> with the prereq branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, just found out it's required, really
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, you could drop one of them
<Saviq> mzanetti, train reorders branches based on prereq
<mzanetti> whatever is easiest for you
<Saviq> mzanetti, resubmit's fine
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-home-button-design/+merge/226200
<mzanetti> Saviq: strangely it didn't conflict here though
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok let's see what train says, to reproduce conflicts I sometimes had to do exactly the merges the train did
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the same order (well, those that touch the conflicting file)
<mzanetti> yeah... but now the prereq branch should change that hopefully
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, merged fine here
<mzanetti> ok, great
<Saviq> oof, it merged...
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, U2
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, btw... I have my dogfooding phone in the locked up state atm. anything useful I could get out of it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideally connect to it with gdb
<Saviq> gdb -p `pidof unity8`
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, and start installing symbols to get as much out of it as possible
<mzanetti> attached, but obviously no symbols around yet
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have your df phone rw?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, but otherwise still pristine
<mzanetti> well, upgraded since half a year with OTA
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, now's the time when it will stop ;)
<mzanetti> I figured, yeah :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's easy to just get a pristine image
<Saviq> mzanetti, system-image-cli -b0
<Saviq> it will dl a full image and replace the one you have
<mzanetti> yeah. I'm not so worried about it... the address book is messed up anyways still
<mzanetti> so I might even take the chance to start from scratch after half a year
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still have a bit more space for dbgsyms before I'll trash it. If you see anything suspicious here's what I have so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771851/
<Saviq> mzanetti, as dednick mentioned, QWaitCondition in thread 32 looks interesting
<Saviq> and 31, for that matter
<Saviq> oh huh
<Saviq> requestAuth is not something I'd expect
<mzanetti> oh yeah... that's interesting indeed
<Saviq> mir::frontend::Surface::swap_buffers_blocking
<Saviq> wonder if it didn't resume rendering after resuming from suspend...
<mzanetti> here's one with moar symbols in that areas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771898
<mzanetti> Saviq: clock is still at 13:31
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, that just means it hung ~that time
<Saviq> and snapshotting...
<mzanetti> Saviq: snapshotting?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... so, think I should install any other dbgsyms?
<Saviq> __invoke<mir::scene::SnapshottingFunctor>
<Saviq> mzanetti, you got qtdeclarative5-dbg yet?
<Saviq> kgunn, we might need to escalate bug #1339700
<ubot5> bug 1339700 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Device locks randomly on welcome screen" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339700
<kgunn> yeah...i was just wondering
<kgunn> Saviq: is mterry on it already ?
<Saviq> kgunn, it reached blocker status today, not easy to reproduce
<kgunn> or are you saying we need some outside help ?
<Saviq> kgunn, I'd like Mir folk to have a look at the symbols at least
<kgunn> no problem...
<mzanetti> still downloading qtdeclarative-dbg here
<mzanetti> will post the updated ones to the bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, I posted a few things looked suspicious to me
<kgunn> Saviq: ok, i'll get someone....i gotta reboot my machine is being hateful
<mzanetti> that didn't help much
<kgunn> Saviq: so i actually have a N4 stuck in the state of locked screen freeze..is there anything you need or i can do ?
<Saviq> kgunn, nothing special, no
<Saviq> kgunn, I think we have enough data that now someone just has to sit down and get into a gdb session with a locked-up phone
<mzanetti> still installing qtbase, as one of the QWaitcondition threads starts in there...
<mzanetti> maybe I can get a little more out. but for sure not much
<mzanetti> Saviq: unless you see something else I would reboot the phone then to have it usable again
<kgunn> Saviq: so AlbertA is gonna take a look...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, nothing else
<Saviq> kgunn, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll need a little more work on the draggable launcher icon, I get a frame or so of the old icon when dragging different icons
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-10
<tsdgeos> that was a biiiig release we had there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, daily merge-fest? ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah ;)
<Saviq> thanks for that
<tsdgeos> i'm surprised we managed to merge so many branches at once tbh
<Saviq> yeah, it wasn't easy
<Saviq> the last conflict we fixed yesterday ~9pm or something
<Saviq> but well, kind-of proves it can be done
<Saviq> with some prerequisites
<tsdgeos> elopio: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/unity8/autopilot-helper-to-background-and-signal-app/+merge/220438 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/226079 waiting on me?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, you reviewed it before
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, just put it in Needs fixing due to conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so when I resubmitted it requested one from you again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so you're going to review then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I will
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, IT LANDED
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> hehe :)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> doesn't start ?
<tsdgeos> i have nothing on screen on the desktop :/
<tsdgeos> can you guys reproduce? @unity ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what doesn't start?
<tsdgeos> unity8
<mzanetti> on the phone?
<tsdgeos> on the destkpop
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> for a start it doesn't build here...
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> and bzr pull
<mzanetti> yeah, on it
<tsdgeos> i think there's something weird with scopes/upstart
<tsdgeos> again
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773941/
<tsdgeos> let me reboot
<mzanetti> doesn't build here for real
<mzanetti> ah, found it
<tsdgeos> reboot did not help :'(
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: same here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, this, right?
<mzanetti> initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<mzanetti> Unity8 is already running, please stop it first
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> it just hangs on run
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know what's wrong with your upstart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it speaks Catalán
<tsdgeos> for me it hangs in
<tsdgeos>     view->setSource(source);
<tsdgeos> debugs before that are printed
<tsdgeos> after not
<tsdgeos> let me gdb
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774024/
<tsdgeos> somethin broke
<Saviq> confirmed
<Saviq> wth
 * Saviq goes back in history
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Unity/libUnity-qml.so
<tsdgeos> says it's the culprit here
<mzanetti> for me it starts fine if I start the binary manually, but with upstart it keeps on complaining it would already be running
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i think i know what's u
<tsdgeos> p
<tsdgeos> launcher fighting against itself
<tsdgeos> you're on Plasma so you don't have a launcher that fights against itself
<tsdgeos> so it works
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> not that
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> new backtrace
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774040/
<tsdgeos> telephony service?
<tsdgeos> i don't have a phone you!
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> the active call hint
<Saviq> dednick's fault
<tsdgeos> here he is :D
<Saviq> man of the hour
<Saviq> wonder why the mock isn't being loaded :?
<Saviq> ah I know why
<Saviq> because we fall *back* to mocks...
<Saviq> dednick, unity8 hangs on startup on desktop
<Saviq> dednick, trying to talk to the telephony service
<tsdgeos> i'd say it's actually telephony service's fault
<dednick> Saviq: hm. you mean unity8 desktop, or phone shell on desktop?
<Saviq> dednick, same thing
<tsdgeos> for doing a blocking forever call on plugin registration
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to be a very smart thing
<dednick> weird. not like it wasn't tested...
<tsdgeos> lots of evil things could happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, it should just work, whether you have a modem or not
 * tsdgeos goes back to dash overview coding by using tryDash instead of ./run.sh
<dednick> Saviq: i'll look into it.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, temp solution would be to purge qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that wanted to uninstall lots of stuff
<Saviq> it does, however, nuke online accounts
<Saviq> yeah
<mzanetti> ah, that's why it started for me... I don't have that installed
<mzanetti> however, upstart still doesn't want it here
<dednick> Saviq: hm. that's odd. running the branch I MP'd doesnt hang, but trunk does
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, lemme try
<Saviq> dednick, I tried r1025, it worked, r1026 didn't
<dednick> Saviq: although, looks like my branch is out of date with unity api
<Saviq> lemme try another approach
<dednick> Saviq: it's possible it's not loading things due to deps.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, r1024 in trunk
<Saviq> dednick, I committed 1024 + 1026 on top of previous release → hang
<Saviq> dednick, but agreed, not really your fault
<Saviq> import QtQuick 2.2
<Saviq> import Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1
<Saviq> Rectangle {
<Saviq>     width: 20
<Saviq>     height: 20
<Saviq> }
<Saviq> this hangs as well
<dednick> yay
<dednick> although mine isn't hanging
<Saviq> I expect singleton provider or something
<Saviq> dednick, sure it's loading the real telephony plugin, thought?
<Saviq> -t
<Saviq> and are you up-to-date?
<dednick> Saviq: trunk run.
<Saviq> dednick, hum
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, can you try the above qml if it hangs for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes same issue
<Saviq> wonder
<Saviq> it got released yesterday
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<dednick> hm. wonder what's up with my setup that it works
<dednick> any way to tell which plugin it's picking up for each one?
<Saviq> dednick, qmlplugindump Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1
<dednick> i remember there's some option which tells you plugin loading stats when you start qt app
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^ ?
<dednick> debugging option
<dednick> Saviq: hm. looks right
<tsdgeos> dednick: don't rememeber tbh
<Saviq> dednick, so it doesn't hang for you on ./run.sh?
<tsdgeos> you can go into /proc/pidnumber
<tsdgeos> and then cat maps
<tsdgeos> it's a bit manual
<tsdgeos> but works :D
<dednick> Saviq: nope. nor with the test qml you gave.
<Saviq> dednick, apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<Saviq> ?
<dednick> Saviq: i just updated.
<dednick> 0.1+14.10.20140709.2-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> same
<Saviq> wonder what's different
 * Saviq tries previous release
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<mzanetti> Saviq: for me its still something else
<Saviq> hum?
<mzanetti> initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<mzanetti> Unity8 is already running, please stop it first
<mzanetti> it starts fine here if I run the binary from builddir/src/ manually
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, not here, so you have some unrelated upstart weirdness
<mzanetti> yep...
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "unknown job" comes from initctl
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the latter from our script
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... isn't the "unknown job" one to say that it couldn't find the script which produces the next message?
<Saviq> FOOOKING ^W
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, run.sh has the next message
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, env | grep UPSTART_SESSION?
<mzanetti> UPSTART_SESSION=unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/1000/8674
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, do you have unity8 installed?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or data/unity8.conf copied to ~/.config/upstart/
<mzanetti> Saviq: I did install unity8-desktop-session a few days ago, but it doesn't seem to be installed any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: ~/.config/upstart is empty
<Saviq> mzanetti, you removed that one recently
<Saviq> mzanetti, so just install unity8
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh? so run.sh requires it to be installeD?
<mzanetti> hmm... indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, just for the upstart job
<mzanetti> works again. thanks.
<Saviq> mzanetti, which you can copy to ~/.config/upstart
<Saviq> mzanetti, truth be told the script was smarter before
<mzanetti> yeah, but I learned that's not a good idea :)
<Saviq> or maybe it's autopilot that's smarter
<Saviq> mzanetti, you could symlink
<mzanetti> true
<dednick> Saviq: QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1 ./builddir/src/unity8 2>&1 | grep Telephony
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, when initctl tells you it doesn't know the job, means there isn't one
<Saviq> dednick,
<Saviq> Found metadata in lib /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Telephony/libtelephonyservice-qml.so, metadata=
<Saviq> loaded library "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Telephony/libtelephonyservice-qml.so"
<mzanetti> Saviq: for some reason I thought run.sh would export some paths so that initctl finds upstart files inside the src dir
<dednick> hm
<dednick> same on mine
<Saviq> mzanetti, impossible
<Saviq> mzanetti, init is running before your session
<mzanetti> yeah... well, doesn't make it technically impossible
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's upstart that'd need that
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd have to tell upstart where to look
<mzanetti> yeah... something like systemctl reload or so
<Saviq> yeah
<mzanetti> you know what I mean
<Saviq> sure
<dednick> and if i remove the Telephony plugin from qt5/qml/Ubuntu, i get:
<dednick> loaded library "/home/nick/Work/phablet/trunk/builddir/tests/mocks/Ubuntu/Telephony/libFakeUbuntuTelephonyQml.so"
<Saviq> well, I said impossible when I don't even know
<dednick> so it is getting the correct one
<Saviq> dednick, well, define "correct"
<Saviq> dednick, it shouldn't load the mock
<dednick> Saviq: that's only if i remove the telephony plugin
<Saviq> dednick, ah yeah
<Saviq> dednick, so something must cause the plugin to hang here but not for you
<Saviq> hhmmmm!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have a 3G modem in your laptop?
 * Saviq does
<karni> Saviq: is the uncollapsed text widget (a one without see more|see less) for RTM?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it may happen
<dednick> Saviq: ah...
<mzanetti> really? I've just put the phone out of my hands to write those above 2 lines. and now a cat is sitting straight on it...
<dednick> gm.
<Saviq> karni, yes
<dednick> i don't have one.
<karni> tnx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea how to check?
<dednick> Saviq: let me install fake modem and try that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lsusb could tell you something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, can't find anything obvious in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have "enable cellular" or so in the network indicator?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the unity7 one?
<tsdgeos> no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, so maybe not taht
<mhr3> karni, ping?
<karni> mhr3: pong
<mhr3> karni, do you have a scope that had this problem? lp:1329880
<mhr3> karni, looking for something to test the fix against
<mhr3> eh, lp:1329890
<mhr3> bot ^^?
<mhr3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1329890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329890 in unity-scopes-shell "Canned queries don't work if they come from a scope that doesn't have a page in the dash" [High,In progress]
<karni> found it manually
<karni> hrm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, patience?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean it starts after ages?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the rectangle did for me
<tsdgeos> i guess dbus times out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it might've been because I killed the telepathy service
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no not really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's trying to get accounts and times out on that
<karni> mhr3: I currently don't have such a scope, but you could take any local scope (I could give you one, if you want), and you could add those lines to have a CannedQuery under the button on the preview
<mhr3> karni, the idea was to avoid doing actual work ;D
<karni> mhr3: hahaha gotcha bro. no, I tried it and gave up when it didn't work :(
<karni> just tagged the bug to confirm it
<mhr3> karni, alright, thx anyway
<karni> mhr3: sorry I wasn't of help
<mhr3> no worries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just leave it in ./run.sh for 30s or so
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so who fixes this in the telephony side?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, boiko/tiagosh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you file the bug already or should i?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll let them know when they're around... in the mean time... ./run.sh -f ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, i can just use make tryDash
<Saviq> or well, kill the plugin somehow (delete qmldir or something)
<dednick> Saviq: do you have a stacktrace for the hang?
<Saviq> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1340086/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dednick, something in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/Ubuntu/Telephony/components.cpp is blocking on startup for 30s, looking for a telephony-enabled telepathy account
<dednick> Saviq: ah.
<Saviq> dednick, sorry, didn't ping you when found the reason
<Saviq> dednick, it gives up after 30s and lets everything go
<dednick> wonder why mine isn't hanging. maybe i don't have any acounts
<Saviq> `mc-tool list`?
 * Saviq tries in another account
<dednick> i only have one account. ofono/ofono/account0
<Saviq> ah you do
<Saviq> I don't
<Saviq> so that sounds like why
<Saviq> probably installing phonesim got it for you
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i installed it after
<Saviq> dednick, but you had it before
<dednick> Saviq: no idea.
<Saviq> dednick, not when testing the in-call indicator/
<Saviq> ?
<dednick> Saviq: on phone
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> dednick, anyway, *somehow* you got the ofono account created, I don't have it
<dednick> Saviq: right
<dednick> Saviq: how do i get rid of it!?
<Saviq> mc-tool remove ofono/ofono/account0
<Saviq> dednick, depending on what created it, it might come back, though...
<dednick> Saviq: yay. hangs
<dednick> Saviq: so yeah. confirmed!
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> polish airlines are doing bidding for business class upgrades :D
<Saviq> I just got an email that I can bid for a business class seat on the flight to London
<dednick> Saviq: free?
<Saviq> dednick, "bid"
<mhr3> Saviq, like ebay style?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<dednick> Saviq: ahh.
<mhr3> heh
<dednick> Saviq: 1 cent?
<dednick> winner!
<Saviq> something like €125 min
<dednick> pfft
<popey> mhr3: do you know where the source for the scopes pre-installed lives?
<mhr3> popey, a specific one?
<popey> sure, wikipedia for start, but any/all of them really
<mhr3> popey, lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes, lp:unity-scope-click, lp:unity-scope-scopes, lp:unity-scope-mediascanner
<mhr3> popey, and an example go scope - lp:unity-scope-soundcloud
<popey> great, thank you!
<mhr3> popey, fwiw the rest scopes use an api we don't want to advertise
<mzanetti> channel ubuntu-touch/utopic is the "stable" one, right?
<popey> mhr3: ubuntu-touch/devel
<popey> sorry mzanetti ^
<popey> actually one is a symlink to the other i think..
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the promoted one
<mzanetti> popey: oh, thanks.
<Saviq> mzanetti, stable is... stable ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, trying to restore my dogfooding device
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: I meant "stable", not stable :D
<Saviq> you did say that indeed ;)
<mzanetti> popey: will check out the OSK thing in a minute
<popey> oh thank you
<mzanetti> seems I uninstalled the OSK in order to get more space for dbgsyms :D
<popey> hah
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, apparently it really helped, so worth it!
<mzanetti> Saviq: nice :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it lust locked up again here :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's not fixed yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, but do we know what it is?
<mzanetti> or still just have some thoughts based on the stack trace
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1339700
<ubot5> bug 1339700 in Mir 0.4 "[regression] Device locks randomly on welcome screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339700
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixes are proposed already
<mzanetti> oh cool!
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1339700/comments/12
<Saviq> that's what I meant by "it helped"
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> makes me happy :)
<mzanetti> I'm having troubles with WiFi now though
<mzanetti> had to enable + disable flight mode for it to find wifis
<mzanetti> which is a bit more complicated on the promoted image for now
<mhr3> mzanetti, so did i after i flashed latest, turning wifi on/off worked for me though
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... rebooting after flashing helped too
<mzanetti> mhr3: but more intersting:
<mzanetti> in that state I didn't have the wifi on/off switch in settings
<mzanetti> only a list of previously connected networks
<mhr3> oh... hmm, i did have the switch
<mzanetti> meh... and even though wifi says its connected now, indicators still show 3G
<mzanetti> and no WiFi icon
<xnox> Do compiz people hang out here? I have question about metacity 3.12.0
<xnox> it's currently restricted to not build at all.
<xnox> horum. not ported yet.
<xnox> will try to catch alberts about it?
<karni> mhr3: I hear some eye candy has landed in 123. by any chance, do we already have scope_cache() method?
<Saviq> xnox, Trevinho's around
<Saviq> maybe can help, or redirect at least
<xnox> Saviq: ah.
<xnox> Saviq: Trevinho: well I have fired an email to Alberts to check what else is needed. Looks like gtk window decorator is not yet fully ported to gtk3+ hence metacity 3.12 is disabled.
<xnox> Saviq: I wonder if i can package it in parallel to gtk2. Not sure.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess we use cardTool for the ScopesOverview anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<mhr3> karni, nope, not yet, what landed is settings and header links
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the only special thing there is category-layout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the rest needs to happen in dash toolkit in any case
<karni> mhr3: yummy!
<mhr3> karni, there's no ui for settings yet though... just the api is there
<karni> ack
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, can you fight for reviews for file-based infographics for !unity8?
<mzanetti> greyback: qtcomp doesn't change anything in this regard, does it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1340120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340120 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Application uses 100% CPU but is not running in foreground" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> karni, oh but also the basic customizations landed
<mhr3> karni, if you're into that :)
<karni> mhr3: completely, yes. Victor is psyched! (we're all happy)
<greyback> mzanetti: hmm, not sure. If app in background, it should be SIGSTOP-ed, perhaps that broke in trunk
<mzanetti> greyback: look at my comment
<greyback> mzanetti: aha. No, qtcomp doesn't change that sadly
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, will grab some poor unsuspecting person
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'm mostly happy with the UI branch, just typing down some functional review on libusermetrics
<pete-woods> Saviq: are you happy to pass the camera and telephony MRs (given how trivial they are)?
<Saviq> pete-woods, still can't get stats out of camera - can you try it out, though, as it changed a lot recently?
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, will check again today
<mhr3> Saviq, so, we landed the api for scope settings, and the plugin branch that exposes it is landing right now, we'll need the shell to actually create the settings ui, could you add it to your massive list?
<Saviq> pete-woods, silo 9 is working
<Saviq> mhr3, do we have a spec of some kind?
<Saviq> mhr3, what's available etc.?
<mhr3> pete-woods, ^ you'd know?
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/scope-settings/view/head:/tools/settings/Settings.qml
<pete-woods> I'd poke around in there
<mhr3> Saviq, and another one, openScope() can be emitted now from temp scope, so shell needs to keep a stack... it's pretty broken if the plugin does it atm
<pete-woods> that's an example (crappy qml) tool for using it
<Saviq> mhr3, should've warned us
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not totally easy
<mhr3> Saviq, nothing really using it atm
<Saviq> especially with bug #1247865
<ubot5> bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247865
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/214020/comments/546015
<mhr3> Saviq, but scopes in app store will use it (once that scope is fixed)
<karni> mhr3: it seems that to PageHeader.Logo one needs to feed the absolute path, would that be correct? if not, where should the file live relative to the ini file
<mhr3> karni, hm, indeed, we don't really have a way to specify relative path there
<mhr3> karni, bug pls?
<karni> wil file
<karni> mhr3: unity-scopes-api or unity8?
<mhr3> karni, api
<facundobatista> Holas
<karni> hi facundobatista
<facundobatista> hola karni :)
<karni> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1340135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340135 in unity-scopes-api "PageHeader.Logo requires absolute path" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> xnox: yes, the metacity port should be disabled for now, but afaik it should be available in days
<Trevinho> xnox: at least that's what the guys that were working on in it told me
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what you mean with the reboot branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, applications won't be able to call that API anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: still feels nasty imo
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the actual DBus API is rather temporary, until we do a 2-months-long sprint on how we should handle sessions
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> and what's the fdo recommendation
<Saviq> what's systemd's impact
<Saviq> what... what... what...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah well... I was just feeling this is nasty (and from an API POV it really is)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so if this is temporary... I'm ok with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the fact that the plugin is just a proxy between shell and DBus is nasty? not sure why
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, for one its the upper/lower case method names
<mzanetti> Saviq: then he calls the D-Bus method Shutdown to confirm a requestShutdown
<mzanetti> like its not even a bridge between the two, its a pile of methods that are called from both sides randomly
<mzanetti> that's what I mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd rather use shutdownRequested indeed
<Saviq> hmm well those signals are named so
<Saviq> not sure they need to be exposed to the shell at all
<Saviq> ah but probably it just uses the same object?
<Saviq> so the same exact thing is exposed both sides
<Saviq> now I get it
<mzanetti> ok :)
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> that's what I meant
<karni> mhr3: let's wait and let cwayne chime in on https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1340135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340135 in unity-scopes-api "PageHeader.Logo requires absolute path" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> Saviq: do you have a flo?
<Saviq> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> Saviq: I think I have a way to possibly reproduce on demand now,  Open the settings app
<Saviq> davmor2, you mean the deadlock?
<Saviq> davmor2, meaning bug #1339700 ?
<ubot5> bug 1339700 in Mir 0.4 "[regression] Device locks randomly on welcome screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339700
<davmor2> Saviq: yeap
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for "All" i guess i can use a normal CardFilterGrid, but for "Favourites" it's an horizontal list that we don't have a dash toolkit thing for it, i guess i just ignore what the "category-layout" says and hardcode the horizontallist for it, no?
<Saviq> davmor2, fix is in progress, wanna have me try for reproducing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup exactly
<davmor2> Saviq: Yeah I'm just saying it seems a nice way to reproduce, so if the fix, fixes it we are laughing :)
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll flash my flo soon, can you type the steps on the bug please?
<Saviq> davmor2, or do you want me to verify first?
<davmor2> Saviq: so me and ogra have been able to do it I'm just hoping now that it is the same issue :)
<davmor2> Saviq: it seems to be in that the system completely locks up but still functions
<Saviq> davmor2, not sure I understand your latest statement :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you just went on a commenting-out frenzy in the see-more branch didn't you :P
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll add the steps.  Basically I'm assuming it is the same issue because the screen is completely locked up, however adb functions etc so the phone is still working it is just the screen does nothing :)
<mhr3> Saviq, no, it works.. kindof :)
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, same symptoms
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed sync with trunk there
<Saviq> mhr3, good, just merged myself ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, the biggest problem is the clipping of the section headers
<Saviq> mhr3, rather not clipping?
<mhr3> Saviq, right
<Saviq> and section footers, not headers?
<mhr3> Saviq, and them of course design would like the see more to be footers
<mhr3> Saviq, as in footers that stick to the view... like the headers
<mhr3> Saviq, but imo that could be done in v2 ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, assuming it's actually easier to do the clipping otherwise
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, headerLink, remember? /me pushes
<mhr3> Saviq, ? it is header link now
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, not in GenericScopeView.qml in your branch
<mhr3> oh
<Saviq> mhr3, fixed, pushed
<mhr3> hm, i thought i changed it :/
<mhr3> mhall119, could you update the scopes docs again pls?
<mhr3> mhall119, already released in utopic
<mzanetti> Saviq: re: Do we need the option? Can't we rely on the 4x tap?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... we don't want to have that enabled all the time, do we?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's enabled all the time anyway, as long as you have the component in, isn't it?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> Saviq: or well, define "enabled"
<Saviq> mzanetti, it interprets taps all the time
<mzanetti> Saviq: it doesn't atm, as they reach out of context on a var that isn't defined in the shell (only in MainView)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the mousearea in there is disabled
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> awesomes
<mzanetti> Saviq: so atm, enabling it by cmdline option paints it immediately, without the 4x tap
<mzanetti> can change it though
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, wonder what's better...
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you pass the option, you generally want it, don't you
<mzanetti> I'd say yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then, maybe we just want a "enable debug mode"
<Saviq> mzanetti, in which you want the 4x tap to work
<mzanetti> that sounds nice
<mzanetti> maybe that could also enable other stuff, depending on what josh comes up with
<Saviq> exactly
<mzanetti> ok... I'll put it to WIP and give it some more thought
<mzanetti> Saviq: also a cmdline switch somewhat sucks, given that you need to inject it into upstart. if you have a better idea on how to enable such a debug mode
<mzanetti> lemme know
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, env var probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, then you just go "initctl restart unity8 FOO=BAR"
<mzanetti> ah ok, that sounds goody
<Saviq> mhr3, so... it needs to work a little differently (it's GenericScopeView that needs to drive the height of the categories, they need to report their collapsed and expanded height)
<Saviq> mhr3, good direction was getting rid of FilterGrid
<mhr3> Saviq, well, i really just did what tsdgeos did :)
<mhr3> ...had started*
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<Saviq> /food
<davmor2> greyback: my mako isn't booting after enabling the ppa installing the packages and rebooting :(
<davmor2> greyback: stuck on the Google logo
<greyback> davmor2: did you install the qtmir-android package?
<greyback> davmor2: you have to do it manually, distupgrade doesn't pull it in unfortunately
<mzanetti> no?
<mzanetti> I never installed that manually
<greyback> you will need to for the silo. We don't have our custom ubuntu-touch package there
<mzanetti> ah
<davmor2> greyback: yeap step 4 in the list was copy pasted in and it installs qtmir-android and qtubuntu-android
<davmor2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/QtComp
<greyback> davmor2: could you pastebin "dpkg-l" please?
<greyback> "dpkg -l"
<davmor2> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774973/
<greyback> davmor2: you're missing the "ubuntu-touch" package somehow. Could you please install it & reboot
<mzanetti> mhr3_: hey, for some reason I see only the apps scope showing up on the phone with QtComp branch. Is there any way I can see if that's all we get from the backends or if we're not displaying things correctly
<davmor2> greyback: yay I see the turny logo now
<davmor2> I wonder if the update removed it
<greyback> that's my suspicion, am checking
<mzanetti> mhr3_: unping, I found th issue
<greyback> mzanetti: what is it?
<mzanetti> bad merge...
<mzanetti> obviously
<greyback> tut tut ;)
<mzanetti> interactive ended up being false
<mzanetti> greyback: do we really need all those Timers in DashContent?
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/mirCompositor/+merge/225378 line 294
<greyback> mzanetti: oh that's right, we cna remove those. They are workaround for rotation bug. Yes we can drop those
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<greyback> bug was if you were on apps scope, rotated the device, it would shift you to scopes scope
<mzanetti> greyback: actually we should probably revert all the changes in DashContent for now
<mzanetti> and then see what of it is required when the dash is an app
<greyback> mzanetti: probably yes. I don't think we have any reason to touch it
<mzanetti> greyback: so I've pushed the dash interactivity fix. should start working soon
<greyback> ta
<mzanetti> and that's it for me for today
<mzanetti> gotta leave early today. see you tomorrow
<mzanetti> o/
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: sorry ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from your knowledge of lvwph... how difficult would it be to add a section footer, behaving the same way section headers do, only at the bottom?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it gets stuck at the bottom until category goes out of viewport?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well... not exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/9-categories/
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, sorry for what?
<dednick> Saviq: re trust sessions. Not sure we're going to be able to have them embed in the shell. With qtmir, there is no u8 session.
<Saviq> mhr3_, see more I imagine
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: for doing something wrong in my seemore branch months ago it seems :D
<mhr3_> ah :)
<mhr3_> meh, looks like Saviq is the one who suffers because of it now :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, sorry :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually now I think of it again... it's even more tricky
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it for "see less"? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, both, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "see all" and "see less" would have to be the same thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that get stuck to viewport bottom if it exceeds it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I just realized that we'd need to be able to toggle it
<tsdgeos> well in that graphics is just see less
<tsdgeos> not see more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's see all on the left
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it's not shown in the "stuck" position
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it should only stick to viewport if it's "see less", otherwise stick to section bottom ;|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, or not, it's never depicted that way
<tsdgeos> what happens if in the first situation you scroll down?
<tsdgeos> does it get stuck or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it goes out of screen
<Saviq> no point in it sticking for you to see all if you're not looking at the bottom already...
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd bypass the lvwph here tbh
<tsdgeos> since it's a thing we only want to do for some categories
<tsdgeos> just overlay it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have a point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok no you don't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to clip it above
<tsdgeos> above where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the see all/see more is tranparent
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to clip the grid above it
<tsdgeos> pff
<tsdgeos> if it's going to be transparent
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool that the wrieframes show some transparency
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> you know, some pattern or something, nothing advanced
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> anyway
<Saviq> 't think Mike knew it was going to be transparent when he drew those wireframes...
<Saviq> or maybe it wasn't even him
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not going to be 1 day of work
<tsdgeos> or maybe it is, but only if i do it and i'm extra lucky
<tsdgeos> and we need to know exactly what we want at the lvpwh level
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm inclined to go for no-stick in v1
<tsdgeos> don't want to change all its inner stuff to then realize we don't want to do it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and just stick it at the bottom of the category
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> improve from there
<mhall119> mhr3: publishing it now
<mhall119> mhr3: I'm trying to write a scope, I created a new one via the QtCreator template and it was able to build it, but when running it opened the scopes tool but no results (or even name) was shown
<mhr3> mhall119, 14.10?
<mhall119> mhr3: I'm on 14.04 on my laptop
<mhr3> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1340058
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340058 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Missing libunity-scopes-dev dependency when creating a scopes template" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> libunity-scopes-dev: Installed: 0.4.2+14.04.20140408-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> so I already have that one
<mhall119> creating the project works, building the project works
<paulliu> bzr dead?
<mhall119> running it doesn't crash, it just doesn't display any results
<mhr3> mhall119, so you're building a scope that you won't be able to run of the device? :/
<mhr3> s/of/on/
<mhall119> mhr3: I want to build a scope that I can run on the device
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7775232/ is the output I get in QtC when running it
<mhr3> mhall119, but basically, we were just talking with dpm about this, developing in 14.04 means you can't build locally (cause it has old scopes lib), you will only be able to build in 14.10 chroot and deploy
<mhr3> if you build using the 0.4.x api, it won't even build in the 14.10 chroot
<mhall119> ok, so qtc needs to make sure I have an i386 chroot of 14.10
<mhall119> will I be able to run it with the test tool from a chroot, or will I need an emulator/vm?
<dpm> mhall119, the new scope template on Qt 3.1.1 won't even run cmake on the project (see last bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=scope-template )
<mhr3> mhall119, i don't think you can run graphic apps from a chroot... not easily anyway
<mhall119> so, our developer story here is pretty bad is what you're both saying
<mhr3> not unlike building apps and wanting to use latest uitk features, is it?
<mhall119> mhr3: no, but we've smoothed over much of that for apps already
<mhr3> mhall119, how?
<cwayne> mhr3: are the docs up-to-date with how to add settings?
<cwayne> like, the published ones i mean :)
<mhr3> cwayne, they are now
<cwayne> mhr3: here? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/index.html
<mhr3> there
<mhr3> cwayne, the ui still doesn't show them though... so not too much you can do with it
<mhall119> mhr3: we allow developing against the 14.04 framework locally, and against 14.10 in a chroot and emulator
<mhall119> mhr3: though qtc doesn't create an x86 chroot for 14.10 yet
<mhr3> mhall119, don't think it makes much sense trying to support scopes dev with stock 14.04, the api changed since, so it would be useless on the current devices
<mhall119> mhr3: well we need to support the development *on* 14.04, even if it's *for* 14.10
<mhall119> I'm creating a 14.10 i386 chroot now
<mhr3> right, and it's doable, but has gotchas
<mhall119> mhr3: then it's our job to smooth over those gotchas :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so if you look at the video of the dash overview, when switching to "all" the bottom bar with done, etc gets semi-transparent
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the question is about what we do with the scrolling of the grid, does it only scroll to the bottom of the screen (since the bar became transparent) or we want the bottom scopes to be able to scroll and be shown totally up of the bar, and in that case we want the bar to go untransparent again?
<tsdgeos> because if you look at the video it kind of cheats
<tsdgeos> since it scrolls the cards a lot hight
<tsdgeos> but no other cards appear
<tsdgeos> not it rebounds
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it "go" semi-transparent, or is it simply semi-transparent?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i'd say it changes color when clicking all
<tsdgeos> but maybe it's just the fact it gets stuff under it
<Saviq> I don't think so
<tsdgeos> anyway the second question still applies
<tsdgeos> at what y should the last card stop scrolling
<tsdgeos> bottom of screen? or top of bar?
<tsdgeos> i'd say top of bar
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we need a negative margin there
<tsdgeos> otherwise it's going to be a bit hard to read sometimes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, definitely, cards need to settle above the bottom bar
<tsdgeos> ok then
<tsdgeos> if it's aleays transparent also helps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I think it fills the screen between top buttons and bottom bar
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or actually scratch that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bottom is bottom of screen
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> and bottom margin is height of bar
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, GenericScopeView is crazy overcomplicated ;)
<tsdgeos> it is complex yes
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure it can be simplified much
<tsdgeos> probably a bit at least
<Saviq> well, stuff can be simplified when it's GSV that grows and shrinks renderers
<Saviq> as opposed to renderers growing and shrinking under its feet
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we can get rid of baseItem actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and make the Loader the delegate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, I'll get there
<tsdgeos> :)
<trevor_> hi
<trevor_> anyone?
<greyback> mzanetti: all AP tests pass with QtComp! Woo
<dragly> Hi! I would like to test some changes in the Unity codebase, and was wondering how your workflow is when working on Unity? Do you work on your current install, do you run a VirtualBox, etc.?
<dragly> I assume that I'll have to restart/log out to test any changes.
<bschaefer> dragly, which unity? (Unity7 or unity8?)
<bschaefer> unity7 being the current unity shipped in 14.04
<Darth-Apple> I don't think Unity 8 even works in Virtualbox
<Darth-Apple> As I understand, Mir has some compatibility issues
<bschaefer> yeah it doesn't atm
<bschaefer> dragly, for unity7 (these should still work): http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<bschaefer> or
<bschaefer> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<bschaefer> pretty much unity7 is a compiz plugin, so all you need to do is compile/install it and set some env vars to find the plugin for compiz to run
<Darth-Apple> A very snazzy compiz plugin
<dragly> I guess that is Unity7. I completely forgot that pretty much everything changes in Unity8.
<dragly> bschaefer: Will restarting compiz be enough to test out my changes?
<dragly> And thanks for the guidelines, by the way!
<bschaefer> dragly, yup!
<bschaefer> its a bit confusing to figure out if your changes are being ran or not, but to make sure take:
<bschaefer> unity/build/plugins/unityshell/libunityshell.so and copy it ~/.compiz-1/plugins
<bschaefer> this will cause a unity crash so usually do:
<bschaefer> (in the build dir)
<bschaefer> cp plugins/unityshell/libunityshell.so ~/.compiz-1/plugins; compiz --replace ccp
<bschaefer> (after you've done a normal "make install")
<bschaefer> dragly, let me know if you get stuck anywhere during the process!
<dragly> Will do. Thanks again!
<bschaefer> np!
<bschaefer> dragly, also note, if you're on utopic you shouldn't need to re-compile nux (might be the same on trusty)
<bschaefer> Saviq, would you still happen to be hanging around?
<kgunn> popey: so i was trying to test your concern from earlier wrt local music....i used to be able to just adb push files into the music folder
<kgunn> is there something else i need to do ?
<kgunn> some other method?
<Saviq> bschaefer, wassup?
<popey> kgunn: chown the files to phablet user
<bschaefer> Saviq, hey, sooo, whats the expected result of any mir client start on the unity8 desktop? (This would be getting started outside of a desktop)
<bschaefer> would unity8 still be able to handle something like and treat it as a normal app?
<greyback> bschaefer: same rules as apply on phone. A desktop file must be linked to it somehow
<bschaefer> greyback, even through upstart?
<bschaefer> greyback, as the idea being using upstart to start xmir when unity8 start, then when you run an application on xmir it would then render on the mir server
<greyback> bschaefer: if upstart-app-launch is being used, then it will just work (UAL informs unity8 of the desktop file for the app)
<bschaefer> greyback, but pretty much, as long as it has its own mir surface, and is started on unity8, all should work?
<greyback> bschaefer: you'd have to talk to ted about how it works though. I'm just the consumer :)
<bschaefer> greyback, :)
<greyback> bschaefer: yep
<bschaefer> cool
<bschaefer> greyback, thanks!
<greyback> bschaefer: if client fails, keep eye on the unity8.log file for REJECTED messages, that means unity8 doesn't know what desktop file belongs to the process, and so rejects the connection
<bschaefer> greyback, awesome, good to know info
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-11
<Saviq> elopio, hey, I
<Saviq> 've had to tweak the dash emulators a bit in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-filtergrid/+merge/226336
<Saviq> elopio, can I please ask you for a sanity check?
<Saviq> mhr3, in case you're interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-filtergrid/+merge/226415
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll do the prelim see all/less and header links now
<Saviq> but I've implemented collapsed-rows: 0 there
<Saviq> and forceful expansion of single-category scope pags
<mzanetti> oh... no more filtergrid :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we're letting the views do their job for maintaining delegates
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure why we decided otherwise before
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, feel like that cute dog again :/
<mhr3> Saviq, i do like the diff stats though ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so, FilterGrid was something that actually applied a proxy model that limited the number of items in the model
<Saviq> mhr3, to collapse it
<Saviq> mhr3, but that was stoopid, since *Views just manage delegates themselves if they're out of view
<mhr3> sounds simple when you put it that way
<mhr3> but looking at the code, it doesn't :)
<Saviq> mhr3, all in all, grid/journal/carousel just say "I'm yay high, but if you want to collapse me, then it's foo"
<Saviq> mhr3, and GenericScopeView decides when to collapse
<Saviq> mhr3, before it was the views themselves doing the expand/collapse (as you saw in your branch, the setFilter() branch that got replaced with grow()/shrink())
<mhr3> yeah, all makes sense, i guess it's just that refactoring diffs aren't that easy to read when you're not familiar with all the relevant components
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<seb128> Saviq, bregma: is there a known slowness issue currently on untiy8 desktop? I just installed the daily and going back to the dash or opening an indicator is hanging for like 30 seconds before doing anything
<Saviq> seb128, I'd suspect bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<seb128> Saviq, could be, thanks
<Saviq> seb128, I tried pinging boiko and tiagosh about it, but never got a reply
<seb128> Saviq, tried as well, let's see
<Saviq> seb128, a "workaround" is to get an ofono account on your desktop, I'm not clear on how to do that, though..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so "All" includes "Favorites", i understand in a non favorite "All" scope we have to show the back button to go back, what about a favorite scope that we press in "All"?
<tsdgeos> go back to regular dash? or show with the "back" button too?
<tsdgeos> i think back button is more predicatble
<Saviq> tsdgeos, current design is that you always go back to dash for favourites
<tsdgeos> Saviq: even if it's in "ALl"?
<tsdgeos> where does it say that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I might have extrapolated from the comments on https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview
<Saviq> mikenagle, hey, just realized one thing... if bottom swipe is always meant to bring the overview, we can't open non-favourites above the overview, 'cause then if you bottom-swipe you open another overview... and then another scope, and another overview...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I did ask for that case transition there, never got it though
<tsdgeos> the comments section kind of contradicts the main text too
<tsdgeos> main text says bottom edge is disabled in "Installed, non favourite scopes opened from the overview screen"
<tsdgeos> but then comments say "If they open it from a non favourite, installed scope, they go to the All view."
<tsdgeos> i think i like first more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like comments were earlier than the text at the top
<Saviq> tsdgeos, text at top takes precedence of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw... not translucent here https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/01_Dash_scopes_nav_full_dark_v7.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cpwbv7LCcNXKBgQbQooqmxRSUza5vfcPmdnUNhREphFeP9I0Ol_6CkNw5ixwLtTQxvRaJLA3nILmOGgancNaxrIfUkqoye7EgvQJFFTkCABUMCHUAXIAYMQsHaRGoLB17rIBiZ_pEfWL5hr1StfEhTegTWTUnNEx_HIFPORU236CtMZv7XQkt5tL1EOoXdimjnJsfvnC8_wif1IMvigB9WYnR_ZYzcY0qTEODhpwfvHxOctqZnhLsmbf08LMdhR7z9jwXv4YZ
<Saviq> PLu9qqARglEYFYw42tLw%3D%3D&attredirects=0 :|
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> they can decide what they want
<tsdgeos> that's the easy fi
<tsdgeos> x
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> Saviq, anyone working on the 30second hang?
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1340632, sounds like live: true isn't good :|
<ubot5> bug 1340632 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[QtComp] vertical scroll in launcher is laggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340632
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure if its related yet
<Saviq> mhr3, I couldn't get through to boiko or tiagosh :|
<MacSlow> What changed in the way unity8 is started (on the desktop)? The shell-UI does no come up anymore and all of a sudden I get is this output on stdout: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7779635
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... have 9 apps running now... the launcher doesn't get any more jumpy than the rest of the ui
<Saviq> mzanetti, 9 apps *running*
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... have 9 apps recent now... the launcher doesn't get any more jumpy than the rest of the ui
<Saviq> mzanetti, I misread the bug probably then
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, I think we have a "shell gets slow with many apps open" bug already
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> well, let me ask back to confirm
<mzanetti> I'll handle that bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh and it was a qtcomp bug...
 * Saviq shuts up
<mzanetti> Saviq: :)
<mzanetti> no worries
<Saviq> you probably don't even have live: true in there yet ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: if its landed in trunk we do. We're up to date with trunk atm
<Saviq> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm unsure how i'm supposed to find out which "all" scope is each, i mean they are cards, how do i get to know which scope they represent?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably from uri
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: so we make uri return the scope_id?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rather a canned query
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<mhr3> yea, it already is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from which we need to take scope_id out
<mhr3> but tbh it feels weird that we're using the standard scopes models for the super-special scopes overview
<tsdgeos> how do i do that?  and what's a canned query (so i can create it from my fake scope)?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's scope://[scope_id]?q=query_string&whatev
<Saviq> tsdgeos, truth be told, can you not find out from openScope() / gotoScope()?
<Saviq> not good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you here?
<Saviq> mhr3, TBH I wonder if we should not get rid of openScope / gotoScope, and let the shell open the scope and pass the query to it
<tsdgeos> i am
<Saviq> mhr3, the "I activate, you come back with a scope" approach mechanism feels shaky
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not just the query though, it's department id, filters state, whatever metadata
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you're suggesting i just call activate and the scope will emit gotoscope?
<Saviq> mhr3, isn't canned query supposed to have all that?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for now, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, dash will have to become a handler for scope:/// anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, you already added processQuery()
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn, this means i have to implement all that in the fake plugin scope :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or convince mhr3 to what I'm saying above ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, true
<mhr3> so far i'm not convinced either way
<mhr3> give me a reason why is it a good idea
<Saviq> mhr3, I feel it's a bit unexpected for us to activate and then get back a scope
<Saviq> mhr3, the dash knows about scopes, it should handle them itself
<Saviq> mhr3, so it can prepare
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise we'll have to give you the query just so that you pass it back up to us (in the form of a scope)
<tsdgeos> honestly in this case i'd just like to have a scope_id i can use
<tsdgeos> the only thing i'm going to do is open the scope
<mhr3> Saviq, feels like you assume you always know the canned query up front
<mhr3> but what if you don't
<Saviq> mhr3, when don't I?
<mhr3> activating preview action perhaps?
<Saviq> mhr3, you can come back to me with "open canned query"
<Saviq> and pass the query back
<Saviq> mhr3, even easier for you, it can come through url dispatcher
<Saviq> mhr3, but really, the button should just come with the canned query
<mhr3> true
<mhr3> Saviq, but tbh i don't see much of a difference really, if i give you just uris all the time you will anyway have to go and ask something - give me a scope object for this
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, but I will expect it
<tsdgeos> let's not change stuff for the moment
<tsdgeos> let's do the activate + openscope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I agree let's go with what we have now
<mhr3> Saviq, so it's previews all over again? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, anyway, I will need the case where I get the query and you don't know anyway, through url-dispatcher
<Saviq> mhr3, what about previews?/
<mhr3> Saviq, reminded me of the switch from "maybe you'll get a preview back, maybe not"
<mhr3> to.. whatever we have now :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah exactly ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, bottomline, i'm fine if you want it changed, not much of a difference from my pov
<Saviq> mhr3, I think there's one important thing that might happen
<greyback> Saviq: hey dude, seen bug 1340412 ?
<ubot5> bug 1340412 in Unity 8 "Unity8 regulary freezes on app start and return to phone shell and focusing an application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340412
<Saviq> greyback, ouch
<Saviq> mhr3, is that when there's a canned query for a favourite, I don't think we'll be going back to the dash with it
<Saviq> mhr3, at which point you'd in the plugin suddenly have to know where the query came from
<Saviq> which I don't think you want to
<greyback> Saviq: it was fine about 10 days ago, I don't think I've updated manta since
<Saviq> greyback, we'll have to bisect images
<Saviq> I
<Saviq> 'll try and get some time for it somewhen
<mhr3> Saviq, right, as i said, can change, give me new api, can implement it
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<greyback> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> mzanetti, would you have some time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-filtergrid/+merge/226415 ?
<mhr3> gawd
<mhr3> miso      2179  1.5  0.0      0     0 ?        Zsl  11:43   0:43 [unity8] <defunct>
<mhr3> started by upstart ^^
<mhr3> what's one thing that init daemon is supposed to do?
<mhr3> can't be collecting zombies right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, in the latest jenkins-run of the unity8-combo-button-support branch all notification-related qml- and AP-tests pass... only the unrelated testDashContent fails (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/combo-button-support/+merge/221499)
<mhr3> one thing it does do well, is crashing your session if things go wrong
<MacSlow> Saviq, I really don't know what more I can do to get it past jenkins
<Saviq> MacSlow, "Segmentation fault"
<Saviq> MacSlow, qmltestrunner segfaults on you
<Saviq> MacSlow, but it's obviously not your fault
<Saviq> MacSlow, so it's ok, we'll have to spend some time to fix DashContent outside
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll kick jenkins again to see if it's actually triggered by your branch, but I rather doubt it
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... I can't start unity8 on the desktop anymore... not sure if you saw my earlier remark here.
<Saviq> MacSlow, wait for it... bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<Saviq> MacSlow, give it 30s
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm adding tests, almost there, but those can be reviewed separately
<mzanetti> ack
<MacSlow> Saviq, I gave it several minutes... it just spewed out some errors regarding a scope on the terminal
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm then different
<MacSlow> does anybody else see this on their desktop-systems... rfkill spams my kern.log with "input handler enabled/disabled" messages.
<Saviq> mhr3, does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7779635/ sound like anything interesting to you?
<Saviq> MacSlow, try "restart scope-registry" and "restart smart-scopes-proxy"
<mhr3> Saviq, saw that somewhere already, restart session
<Saviq> oops he just did...
<mhr3> auto-restart by upstart iguess ^
<Saviq> MacSlow, sounds like you lost your session, according to mhr3 that should've helped with the scopes
<MacSlow> Saviq, indeed :)
<mhr3> sometimes i wish there was "OMG FIX NOW" severity in lp
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any clue what should happen when you press the "Back" button on the non favorite scope i just opened from the overview? Back to overview or dash?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that's what critical should be no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, back to overview
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for the cases when critical is not enough :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean bug #1222705
<ubot5> bug 1222705 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init assert failure: alloc.c:633: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222705
<mhr3> that one exactly
 * Saviq bumps
<MacSlow> Saviq, mhr3: phew... finally unity8 runs again.
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks for the facepalm fix for theme inherit
<mhr3> Saviq, lucky guess tbh :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what's happening in that drop-filtergrid branch is that you only set the height of the normal grid and let the cacheBuffer work, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, we're letting the views do delegate handling
<mzanetti> Saviq: which also means that we have more delegates in memory now thought
<Saviq> mzanetti, right now result is we're actually creating more (since cacheBuffer is > 0 by default)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not saying this is necessarily bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we can tweak that
<mzanetti> but yeah, its changed
<Saviq> mzanetti, is why I needed to update autopilot
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I think that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should help expansion if the first row of items is created already
<mzanetti> I don't really see a big problem either... just wanted to have that discussion...
<mzanetti> so yeah, we might want to experiment a bit with the cacheBuffer here still
<davmor2> mhr3: there is,  It's called "Is it nearly fixed yet bot" you trigger it with !bug_123456_is_it_nearly_fixed_yet mhr3 and it will ping you every minute till the bug say fix committed :)  you just need to make the bot :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, truth be told we might set it to 0
<mzanetti> that would match previous behavior, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, not exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, another row still will get created
<mhr3> davmor2, uuuuh... i want that bot now :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... even 0 creates 1 row...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I vote for setting it to 0 then
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, doing
<Saviq> oh no cacheBuffer on VJ
<elopio> tsdgeos: I solved the conflicts on my unity branches, and all the tests I touched are now passing.
<elopio> can you take another look please?
<tsdgeos> i'll try to find time
<tsdgeos> tbh all i did was check if it merged or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, focus on the overview, we'll handle this
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, see, it passed now ;)
 * MacSlow does the happy-wiggle-dance
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "Long press: Opens scope preview (normal theme)" in the "all" part
<tsdgeos> does it replace everything (including the header and the done) ?
<tsdgeos> also the normal theme is going to look weird
<tsdgeos> i guess yes for the first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it just slides in as usual
<tsdgeos> sad thing it's there's no previewlist to slide in anymore
<tsdgeos> i have to add another one :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, shouldn't there be one in the overview simply?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but before we had one for everything
<tsdgeos> i could be using here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, truth be told we need a stack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and just push / pop as needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I don't want to implement a stack myself...
<Saviq> but then bug #1247865 :|
<ubot5> bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247865
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also when it says "normal theme"
<tsdgeos> it means "non dark"
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> that looks really bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I really disagree with all the dark → light → dark → light transitions all this causes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should only go "up" to overview and back "down" out of it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but since they didn't explore it all visually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to show them :|
 * tsdgeos forsees a hud
 * tsdgeos wants to ru
<tsdgeos> n
<tsdgeos> running while sitting is quite hard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think it's going to be as bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just think they will have to reconsider this and that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like preview in overview → in dark theme
<Saviq> tsdgeos, opening a scope always going back "down" first
<mhr3> tsdgeos, iirc previews shouldn't be opened from the overview
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, for scopes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well you iirc wrong :D
<Saviq> mhr3, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview
<tsdgeos> or the document is outdated
<Saviq> mhr3, "Long press: Opens scope preview (normal theme)"
<Saviq> mhr3, in All
<mhr3> hmm
<mhr3> iri then i guess
<mzanetti> Saviq: would it be possible/ok to make tryDashContent show some corner cases? For instance having one scope that has just one category (so we can see/test its not expandable and expanded by the beginning etc)
<mhr3> I Recall Incorrectly ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I pushed the test for that
<Saviq> mzanetti, GenericScopeView::test_forced_category_expansio
<Saviq> n
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I meant more the try thing
<mzanetti> but ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's there already
<Saviq> mzanetti, in tryDash
<Saviq> mzanetti, and well, tryDashContent, too, it's the last scope on the right
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't see a scope with just one category there
<Saviq> mzanetti, build?
<mzanetti> hmm.
<mzanetti> me looks again
<mzanetti> aha... sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> didn't rebuild after pulling indeed
<karni> mhr3: can u haz look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780376/
<karni> mhr3: this is on a precise desktop
<mhr3> karni, first, i guess you mean trusty?
<karni> mhr3: utopic
<karni> mhr3: heh, sorry
<Saviq> phablet?
 * Saviq smells hardcoding
<karni> no, desktop, utopic
<karni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780381/
<mhr3> karni, click related
<karni> usually up to date every 3 days or so, I did dist-upgrade today and this happened
<mhr3> nothing to do with scopes really
<karni> mhr3: even though I see libunity-scopes-dev and unity-plugin-scopes ?
<mhr3> yes
<Saviq> mhr3, are you "unpacking" background values in customization too? like color:/// gradient:/// ?
<mhr3> Saviq, am i unpacking them anywhere?
<Saviq> mhr3, well, I'm getting { type: "gradient" } and stuff for the card background
<mhr3> Saviq, aaah, right... yea, no i'm not
<Saviq> mhr3, I agree that's not ideal...
<Saviq> mhr3, so maybe I'll just take care of it here...
 * Saviq is spewing branches like crazy today
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/initial-see-all/+merge/226469
<mhr3> Saviq, is setting height to 0 the preferred way to hide something? i thought setting visible to false is better
<Saviq> mhr3, doesn't work for things using childrenRect
<karni> mhr3: coolio, purging of /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/ solved the problem
<Saviq> mhr3, and also, gradients are children of this component, would be hidden, too
<Saviq> mhr3, don't get me wrong, that's not ideal
<Saviq> mhr3, that's just the least changes
<mhr3> k
<mhr3> karni, cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the card creator doesn't know how to do cards like the ones in the overlay i just realized
<mikenagle> saviq - you're dead right but the spec says:  Note, this interaction is disabled on:
<mikenagle> Search screen
<mikenagle> Preview screen
<mikenagle> Installed, non favourite scopes opened from the overview screen
<tsdgeos> art + title + overlay with the title centered
<mikenagle> saviq, tsdgeos - re the overview spec - you can ignore the comments - they just reflect the conversation that got us to the spec :)
<facundobatista> I'm not being able to create properly an emulator instance: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780434/  do you have any idea where I can find logs to see what's going on? (btw, I'm in Utopic)
<Saviq> mikenagle, still, I think you'll need to reconsider a few things, ideall with transition videos
<Saviq> mikenagle, I really feel like having both dark (overview) and light (everything else) "elements" on the same level is going to be confusing
<tsdgeos> mikenagle: ok
<Saviq> mikenagle, and since you can only preview scopes in the overview, why not show them in the dark theme?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does, only we can't change the overlay colour yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the "centered text" part I believe is a bug actually ;P
<tsdgeos> erg
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<mikenagle> saviq - the scopes are never dark though - just the space around them is dark. Scopes themselves will be any colour the author/brand needs
<mikenagle> saviq (of course a dark branded scope will be dark but you know what I mean :))
<tsdgeos> mikenagle: but you are going from "All" to "preview of scope XYZ"
<Saviq> mikenagle, I mean that as you long-press a scope in the All category, you'll open a preview for that scope
<tsdgeos> "all" is dark
<tsdgeos> "preview of scope XYZ" should be dark too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> eee
<Saviq> mikenagle, ↑↑
<Saviq> mikenagle, preview of scope is part of the scopes scope / overview
<Saviq> not of the dash
<mikenagle> saviq tsdgeos. Gotcha. You might be right. Hard to say without testing. But Esti and I tihnk to keep it light for the time being at least
<mikenagle> saviq tsdgeos. As soon as there's a build to look at though, shout and I'll take another look to check I'm not crazy :)
<mhr3> Saviq, the see all seems too big
<mhr3> Saviq, or its font size too small
<Saviq> tsdgeos, something along the lines of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780453/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah yeah sorry
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, obviously missing overlay colour
<tsdgeos> it's just that i think we the centering is not really really centered
<tsdgeos> looks a few pixels off
<mhr3> Saviq, also, some weirdness - http://imgur.com/J4DT6Fn
<tsdgeos> which actually makes sense
<tsdgeos> as http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780461/
<tsdgeos> has left margin and not right one
<mhr3> Saviq, that was after expand + collapse
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, that's what I thought
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah adding the margin looks better now
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm and not like that with in-header expansion?
<Saviq> mhr3, as for sizing, I took what Joshua sent me as "redlines"
<mhr3> Saviq, sorry? what do you mean with in-header expansion?
<mhr3> as for sizing... ok if design said so...
<Saviq> mhr3, that you couldn't get that weirdness before "see all"
<Saviq> mhr3, and well, can you repro? I can't
<mhr3> Saviq, nope haven't seen that before, but you're right i can't repro it now either
<Saviq> shipit!
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: for emergency dialer, two branches need review from our side: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/is-active/+merge/223653 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-above/+merge/224947  -- the first is ready to go, I'm fixing a merge conflict in the second right now
<mterry> And the second needs a security pass
<mterry> mdeslaur, ^ do you or sarnold have time to look at that dialer-above branch sometime?
<mhr3> Saviq, btw noticed how horrible does wikipedia logo look on desktop?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, on cards?
<mhr3> Saviq, logo
<Saviq> mhr3, so just the W, or WikipediA in the header?
<Saviq> mhr3, in any case
<Saviq> mhr3, prolly no sourceSize
<kgunn> mterry: thanks for the follow up
<Saviq> mhr3, initctl set-env -g GRID_UNIT_PX=11
<Saviq> doesn't really help ;)
<mterry> kgunn, my understanding is that there is a second pass from dialer side for other UI things (like adding a cancel button and going fullscreen and such)
<mhr3> Saviq, i need to wait a minute for unity to run again :P
<kgunn> mterry: good to know...but nothing stopping us ?
<mterry> kgunn, which reminds me...  they'll need https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/show-greeter-dbus/+merge/224942 for the cancel support
<mdeslaur> mterry: sometime, yes :)
<Saviq> mhr3, sudo rm /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Telephony/qmldir
<mterry> kgunn, no, their second pass doesn't stop us from doing our side
<mhr3> Saviq, \o/ and yea still looks horrible
<Saviq> mhr3, huh! sourceSize is set (albeit * 4 for some reason)
<Saviq> mhr3, the icon must be something weird
<mhr3> strangely, it's fine on the phone
<Saviq> mhr3, told you we can't render SVGs :P
<Saviq> mhr3, they all look rather bad
<mhr3> wait whaat... is doesn't look good on the phone
<mhr3> s/is/it/
<mhr3> but i remember it looking fine
<mhr3> Saviq, also, they're all pngs :P
<Saviq> mhr3, oh now that's interesting
<Saviq> mhr3, are they named @30 or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, or are they remote?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, remote
<mhr3> https://dash.ubuntu.com/imgs/logos/header-logo-wikipedia.png
<Saviq> mhr3, that looks fine here, I thought you were asking about the ones in scopes scope
<Saviq> well, ok, maybe not really fine, blurred a bit they are
<mhr3> they are frickin huge!
<mhr3> especially wiki
<mhr3> it's not supposed to be that big
<Saviq> mhr3, well, pad them!
<Saviq> mhr3, how am I supposed to know how big you want them
<Saviq> or how aligned
<mhr3> i thought they are, but apparently not
<mhr3> anyway, not sure why i'm bothering you with that... esti / facundobatista issue
<facundobatista> mhr3, sorry?
<mhr3> facundobatista, http://imgur.com/xMUwWvn <-- eeek
<facundobatista> mhr3, you say it should be smaller?
<mhr3> facundobatista, shouldn't it?
<facundobatista> mhr3, IMO, the server should provide a bigger enough one, and the client should scale to what's needed... otherwise how do we manage for bigger phones, or tablets, or whatever?
<facundobatista> mhr3, I mean, if I rescale it in the server, then may be too small for other clients
<facundobatista> mhr3, actually... thinking better about it, the server should provide .svg only, and client present it in the optimal size
<mhr3> facundobatista, svg/png doesn't matter really, as you said the resource will be presented on devices with various res, the icons should have padding to look good
<mhr3> ie the image should be done in a way to fit the full header height
<mhr3> facundobatista, right now they seem to be cropped to content
<mhr3> facundobatista, wait, did something happen with the images?
<facundobatista> mhr3, what?
<mhr3> facundobatista, the ones joshua sent did indeed have padding
<facundobatista> let me see
<mterry> Do the unity8 qmluitests pass for other people?  I'm seeing an error on test_purchase_text_display
 * facundobatista searches joshua's mail
<facundobatista> mhr3, I have a mail from joshua from June 26th, with header logos for several scopes
<facundobatista> mhr3, is that what you mean?
<mhr3> facundobatista, june 16th
<mhr3> is the one i'm looking at
<facundobatista> mhr3, ah, he then sent another one, updated images
<mhr3> facundobatista, then i guess the second one breaks things?
<facundobatista> mhr3, probably! I just forwarded it to you
<facundobatista> well, it's being sent (the attached zip is 2MB)
<facundobatista> mhr3, probably a couple of instructions or conditions should be given to Joshua when he buiilds the images
<mhr3> not the first time i see designers sending two email and each is done fundamentally differently
<mhr3> facundobatista, yea, they're wrong
<facundobatista> :/
<mhr3> facundobatista, can you reply to joshua that the logos need to have the padding to fit the entire height of the header?
<mhr3> show him http://imgur.com/xMUwWvn to understand the issue
<mhr3> although.. that isn't entire height
<mhr3> there is a little bit of padding
<facundobatista> mhr3, sent
<mhr3> yea, 1gu margin on top and bottom
 * greyback eow
<kgunn> arrgg mterry where u be?
<Saviq> enough
<Saviq> o/
<kgunn> mterry: hey quick little brainstorm about mir & debian deps  in control files
<mterry> kgunn, hi
<kgunn> so, thinking today our rverse deps all say >=mir version
<kgunn> but, as we're about to branch for rtm....that's not gonna work well
<kgunn> e.g. chance exists we may need to break abi on server even after branching
<mterry> kgunn, you're thinking you want a dep on mir << version+1?
<kgunn> but...could end up with 2 diff versions progressing, 1 on stable-rtm and 1 on trunk
<kgunn> well...that;s just it...i'm thinking =
<kgunn> exact
<kgunn> i mean, we never skip building reverse depends anyway
<kgunn> so in reality we're saying = even tho control says >=....which >= isn't true (e.g. abi is broken)
<kgunn> so i just want to verify my thinking we should change the control files in u-s-c, papi, unity-mir
<mterry> kgunn, well it's sort of true, but yeah we should have << next-abi-version
<mterry> kgunn, as for addressing two different version tracks...
<kgunn> yeah, i thot about that, but that's not true either right ?
<mterry> kgunn, how about defining a version prefix that is used for the branch.  Like 4.5.  Then have trunk move past that, doing 5.x and what not.  But ABI breaks on branch can go like 4.5.1, 4.5.2 or whatever?
<mterry> kgunn, why wouldn't it be?
 * kgunn erases next chat, and goes to read debian again
<mterry> kgunn, you could always ABI-version the -dev packages too...  So that you have libmirserver18-dev
<kgunn> mterry: right...so we'll end up with interleaving (potentially) mir versions
<mterry> kgunn, well we'd ideally avoid interleaving.  You could set the branch to 4.5 and have it live in that namespace forever.  While trunk immediately bumps to 4.6 or something and never looks back
<kgunn> e.g. imagine stable goes 0.5, 0.7, 0.9...and trunk goes 0.6, 0.8, 0.10
<mterry> kgunn, yeah well don't do that on stable.  Have stable live in 0.X and trunk live in 1.x (like we did for unity8)
<kgunn> but if x in 0.x.0 is referencing abi breaks...then what happens if we have a bug fix on stable that breaks abi
<mterry> kgunn, right, you just have to "shift down" your expectation of what an abi break is one digit place
<kgunn> (its not hypothetical....we just found something that would bump it, had we found it 2 weeks in the future after Beta freeze)
<mterry> kgunn, so now if "0.x" is your branch indicator, then "0.x.y" is your abi and "0.x.y.z" is your minor bug fix bumps
<mterry> kgunn, and maybe use libmirserver18.x etc
<mterry> where 18 is the major version we use for stable
<kgunn> mterry: how does that fit or change debian control in rdeps if stable had libmirserver18, 20, 22....and trunk might end up with libmirserver19, 21, 23
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> hmm...actually....if its truly ABI...am i worrying about nothing ?
<kgunn> the rdeps could really still compile
<mterry> kgunn, well I think this whole thing is very similar to unity7 vs unity8.  We give the stable version a major version like...  22.  And then it lives there and we'd have libmirserver22.1 and libmirserver22.2 for ABI bumps
<kgunn> only if its server API....then its an issue
<mterry> kgunn, any time we need to fork a stable branch, we just freeze the major version it was on (22 or 38) and have trunk move on
<kgunn> mterry: is that really by convention ? or a technical rule that breaks some enforcement ?
<kgunn> understand its ideal
<mterry> kgunn, most of these version rules are by convention
<kgunn> ack
<mterry> kgunn, but I was just trying to suggest a scheme that would avoid having stable be above trunk but still be able to move inside its own version namespace
<kgunn> mterry: i'll pursue the idea of decoupling
<mterry> kgunn, other schemes would be fine too if you had a different idea in mind.  But I think (a) your point that we are missing an upper bound on deps is valid -- we should use << next-abi-version and (b) as long as we can have stable and trunk moving in their own abi namespaces, we're good
<kgunn> mterry: hmmm, i just can't get around the fact we're trying to tie rdeps to server api bumps basically...
<kgunn> i'll keep thinking
<mterry> kgunn, isn't that a good thing?
<kgunn> mterry: it is, and they're just numbers....
<mterry> kgunn, what are you getting at?
<kgunn> so in theory it could do that....stable 0.4.0 turns into 0.4.1.0, 0.4.2.0, 0.4.3.0, 0.4.4.0....and then trunk goes 0.5.0.0, 0.5.1.0
<kgunn> or could trunk stay 0.5.0, 0.6.0
<kgunn> ....until the next stable
<kgunn> so in 0.x.y.z the y means...abi bumps on stable
<mterry> kgunn, sure, trunk could keep going crazy until we need to fork again
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> mterry: with the hopes that someday we get the server api under control
<mterry> kgunn, I'm a big fan of bumping major versions whenever we need.  I think deja-dup is on version 32 or something
<mterry> kgunn, well even if server abi doesn't change, doesn't mean that the project version couldn't.  but sure, it would be nice to have that move slower
<kgunn> mterry: at the end of the day...there's going to be 2 diff control files as well in each of the rdep projects...trunk for trunk & stable for stable
<kgunn> hence my reasoning in the beginning its really an = situation
<mterry> kgunn, yup, I don't think there's a way around that which we would find acceptable
<mterry> kgunn, no, but we don't want =
<mterry> kgunn, because we do actually release the occasional bug fix
<mterry> kgunn, we just want >= abi and << abi+1
<mterry> kgunn, or really
<kgunn> right so with the proposal above we can keep it >=, with trunk staying 0.x.x and stable being 0.x.x.x
<mterry> kgunn, regardless of how we split trunk and stable, I still think it's sensible to do <<abi+1 for both
<kgunn> mterry: sorry to be thick skulled...but that's not really true...i mean we do really break api on server sometimes too
<kgunn> so that wouldn't be completely true
<mterry> kgunn, I mean, it's mostly taken care of magically for the binary package dependencies, because the abi is encoded in the package name (so libmirserver18 >= 4 implies that it doesn't match libmirserver19).  But it matters for the -dev packages which don't encode abi in package name
<kgunn> so are you saying to ignore the logic and rely on the magic ? ;P
<mterry> kgunn, I don't follow your pointn about breaking api on server?  You mean api vs abi?
<mterry> kgunn, we could mostly.  -dev dependencies don't care about ABI, just API breaks
<mterry> kgunn, but this all is a separate point from how to split the versioning for stable/trunk
<mterry> kgunn, I was just proposing a separate nice fix to use <<abi+1 but I think we don't really need that for any of the packages I can think of
<kgunn> ok...i'm gonna copy.paste this irc chat and share with cemil/duflu
<mterry> We could do it for the -dev packages, but we don't have a versioning scheme for breaking API
<mterry> kgunn, I think my takeaway is just to suggest freezing stable's major version and bumping down the ABI position by 1 place so as not to conflict with trunk
<kgunn> mterry: one last question...so for libmirserver<somenumber>....assuming stable is mir0.5.y.z, and trunk is mir0.6.y
<kgunn> can the number of libmirserver<number> be the same and sage ?
<kgunn> oops/sage/safe
<mterry> kgunn, well.  the versions like 0.5/0.6 *could* safely be the same too.  Because they'd be in different repositories.  But that way lies massive confusion.  So I'd say the same for the libmirserverXX numbers
<kgunn> yeah
<kgunn> agreed...i don't like it either
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you're around, is there a reason why we don't have a ubuntu-touch package in silo 6?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-12
<Morgawr> hello, is there a way to manually enable/disable the "alt" hotkey for capturing "search" in applications, from the terminal?
<Morgawr> like, a command/option I can set to disable it
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, I think there is, greyback said something, but I don't exactly know why
<mzanetti> Saviq: re: reason why there isn't a ubuntu-touch package in silo 6
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-13
<Saviq> Morgawr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key should help
<Morgawr> Saviq: I've read that, the problem is that I wanted to do it from the terminal (I need to put something like this in a script)
<Morgawr> thanks anyway
<Saviq> Morgawr, that's just a gsetting, let me try and find it for you
<Morgawr> that would be great, thanks
<Saviq> Morgawr, actually, the last answer in http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key says what to do
<Morgawr> ah, I did not see that one, I'll try it out, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-06
<veebers> Would anyone have an idea where qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles:armhf might exist? I'm attempting to cross build unity8 using sbuild, but fails due to availability of some packates
<veebers> packages*
<Mirv> mzanetti: FTBFS qtsystems https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210872327/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.qtsystems-opensource-src_5.0~git20141206~44f70d99-0ubuntu4~wily1~test1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> ah merge \o/
 * tsdgeos runs the merge script
<mzanetti> Mirv, welcome back
<mzanetti> Mirv, fixing
<mzanetti> Mirv, sent you the updated patch via mail
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks! and thanks! :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: hmm, weird
<Mirv> mzanetti: succeeded on amd64, failed on i386 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/5193274/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> mzanetti: oh, you have a typo at least... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210875792/qtsystems-opensource-src_5.0~git20141206~44f70d99-0ubuntu4~wily1~test1_5.0~git20141206~44f70d99-0ubuntu4~wily1~test2.diff.gz
<Mirv> UBUNTU_UNUTY
<Mirv> I'll try fixing that
<tsdgeos> did we break shell rotation with latest landing?
<tsdgeos> my bq doesn't rotate anymore on latest vivid+ppa
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you repro? ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, rotates for mew
<mzanetti> *phew*
<mzanetti> or well... with the latest OTA that is
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: try flashing todays image?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: with apps opened or without?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but also the phone where I still have the last silo on rotates
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, trying with the browser app
<mzanetti> dash alone is not supposed to rotate (for now)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i mean the shell itself, it's supposed to rotate too, no?
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... we probably want to enable that
 * tsdgeos still has a bit of fever from the weekend
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, however, that makes it != 40 or 50 or 90
<tsdgeos> and it's still too hot :(
<mzanetti> so a bit of a discussion attached to that
<mzanetti> yeah still hot here too
 * tsdgeos wishes his new flat with AC was finished
<mzanetti> for some reason it seems to have rained over night throughout germany, but it missed Ulm, which usually is known for being rather a rather rainy place
<seb128> mzanetti, tsdgeos, rotation still works for me on bq with rc-proposed 57
<seb128> just as a fyi
<mzanetti> thanks seb128
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, man... you got an AC in there... that's nice
<tsdgeos> well we have months of hot weather, not a few days :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: hmm, nope, not enough https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/5193291/+listing-archive-extra
<mzanetti> Mirv, dammit :) Dunno why, but it builds here without those includes. will add the other too
<greyback> plenty of cool air and water in Ireland right now, fancy making a trade?
<mzanetti> Mirv, ok, added that other include too, let's hope.
<Mirv> mzanetti: testing
<Mirv> mzanetti: ..while fixing the UNUTY :)
<mzanetti> I did fix that too :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: ah, thanks, that pointed me to the fact that the new download had "(1)" in it..
<mzanetti> ok... should have versioned them
<mzanetti> but didn't think it would require so many retries :D
<Mirv> also I need to add a/ b/ there
<mzanetti> hmm... I c
<mzanetti> Mirv, bzr diff can do that. I've sent another one :D
<mzanetti> maybe I should just push the code :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, do you have a script that checks all open MPs for conflicts and posts the results?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: posting the results is manual
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> but it does indeed check all open MPs
<tsdgeos> which is sad since i means it also checks the WIP ones
<tsdgeos> which nowadays almost means abandoned instead of WIP
<tsdgeos> so we have zillions of conflcits there
<tsdgeos> but since it's in order
<tsdgeos> once i get to lp:~mterry/unity8/lock-during-call i can stop looking
<tsdgeos> i think i posted the script before
<tsdgeos> i can post it again if you want
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, sure, why not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: merge http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829951/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: branch cleaning check http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829953/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I think the strip tags one supports copy paste of the whole acticereviews page somehow itself
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ? can't parse ?
<mzanetti> ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: didn't understand the sentence
<mzanetti> ah :D
<mzanetti> the strip-tags script, you can that run alone with something like, "strip-tags.py < cat" or so
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, then just copy/paste the whole activereviews website into it
<mzanetti> and it'll eat it
<mzanetti> but I have to fiddle with it again each time
<mzanetti> so you script might be easier
<tsdgeos> ah
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok, seems good now. all built, 016 for wily and 017 for vivid-overlay. can you do some quick testing for at least the vivid one? and what'd be the test plan to give to the QA, "just check the bug fix"?
<Mirv> I mean, what areas touching QScreenSaver could theoretically affect that they'd want to test
<mzanetti> Mirv, I don't think anythig uses QScreenSaver
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've made a todo item for myself about that asyncimageprovider fix, now that I'm back from holidays (for two weeks). I assume that's for vivid too?
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok then it'd be "just check the bug fix"
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I mean, the thumbnailer using the async provider is targeted to vivid too?
<mzanetti> Mirv, some apps in the store do, like BigMovingText. That should start working when the branch and the apparmor fix land
<mzanetti> Mirv, will do the testing, yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think so yes
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks, ok.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and thanks
<tsdgeos> thank you :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/previewcommentinput/+merge/262959 i was wondering if we should do Math.max(commentTextArea.implicitHeight, commentTextArea.implicitHeight.implicitHeight)
<tsdgeos> just in case default button height grow in the future
<cimi> tsdgeos, you mean submitBUtton.implicitheight?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Hey, thanks for the help.  Yeah, cgmanager is already running.
<tsdgeos> cimi: indeed i do, sorry :D
<tsdgeos> wrong c&p
<ChrisTownsend> I thought I would stop the email noise now:)
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: hmm, then you'll need help from tedg probably
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Yeah, but he's on vacation this week:-(
<cimi> tsdgeos, done
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: :( Perhaps seb128, do you know about cgmanager and how ubuntu-app-launch creates cgroups for processes?
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> tedg probably does
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Does launching any app work for you on Unity8 running Wily?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yes, if that's an upgraded system you might have cgmanager not enabled and need to "systemctl enable cgmanager"
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, I'll try that, but I see cgmanager running in ps:
<ChrisTownsend> root       802     1  0 08:44 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/cgmanager -m name=systemd
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'm top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/previewcommentinput/+merge/262959 is there any change somewhere to document this new widget being available we need to do?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, k, dunno then, wfm on an upgraded system and on a daily image just built earlier
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Didn't seem to help.  I probably borked my machine somewhere along the way (not sure how) since it works for you.
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, okay; the doc is part of the unity-scopes-api docstrings of preview widget class; i can do the change, if you can just drop me an email with summary of all the new stuff that would be great
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: seb128: Thanks guys for your help.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: for now is that one widget only, others are in review, coding
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, what error do you get?
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you email pstolowski the new widget name, fields? ↑
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: In ~/.xsession-errors, I get:
<ChrisTownsend> upstart: Failed to spawn application-legacy (ubuntu-system-settings-) main process: unable to setup cgroup: Unknown error 196609
<ChrisTownsend> upstart: Failed to spawn application-legacy (ubuntu-system-settings-) post-stop process: unable to setup cgroup: Unknown error 196609
<ChrisTownsend> Seems kind of a weird place for the error to get logged though, but meh.
<seb128> yeah
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you run the whole suite and not just that one test in the loop, right?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: also I have to run make testTutorial for it to fail
<tsdgeos> not the xvfb variant
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "make testTutorial" I run only once and it passed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: still fails here :/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: for some reason http://paste.ubuntu.com/11830957/ seems to fix it, any idea why that would happen?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, failed here as well. funny the "while" loop didn't stop
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, found the problem with the missing libandroid-properties-dev in apt-get build-dep
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, what was it?
<mzanetti> dandrader, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list there's only the overlay ppa, but not the deb-src entry for the overlay
<mzanetti> so build-dep will fetch stable vivid deps
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I suppose in wily we don't have this problem then
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> it's a overlay-ppa thing only
<dandrader> mzanetti,  makes sense. thanks for the info
<mzanetti> dandrader, you can just copy the entry and change deb to deb-src, apt-get update and then do the build-dep
<mzanetti> it works fine
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-07
<veebers> ah man, mk-build-deps fails for unity8 with this error: dpkg-gencontrol: warning: can't parse dependency g++-4.9:native.
<veebers> changing native -> armhf works for me right now, but is this a bug in the debian/control or in mk-build-deps
<Mirv> mzanetti: can you share the unconfined app you used to test the qtsystems, if I try to test it on wily?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<tsdgeos> ping is a too dangerous word, half of the times i write pig and have to retype before offendign people :D
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, no worries... I wouldn't get mad
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does Staged here https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo-default/+merge/263969 mean "one stage" on the Nexus4 and "2 stages" on whatever we support the tablet mode?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> and does it still work on the desktop? i.e. do i get windowed there?
<mzanetti> basically it means !Windowed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, no, one needs to set that to Windowed or Automatic
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so the reason for this branch is that Autopilot triggers the mouse detection
<tsdgeos> yeah i saw the bug
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but then shall this be accompanied by something else so we don't regress on the desktop?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, it has been staged so far, only changed to automatic on friday
<mzanetti> so far people are used to manually change it to windowed
<tsdgeos> hmmm, i've never changed it manually and i get windowed mode on the desktop
<tsdgeos> maybe some other package is already changing it to windowed?
<mzanetti> oh...
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> so that would still work I guess
<tsdgeos> like the unity8-desktop-session or something?
<mzanetti> because it's an override
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll give it a try
<mzanetti> Mirv, http://notyetthere.org/data/untitled5.mzanetti_0.1_all.click
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shall you link the bug to the MR ?
<mzanetti> it's not a fix for the bug actually. because eventually we will have to enable this
<mzanetti> rather just a temporary workaround to not break peoples AP test runs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, actually veebers has been looking into this and turns out the call to "Touch.create()" causes this.
<mzanetti> so maybe there's only a small property in that code that needs to be changed to make it a touch device (instead of a mouse) for real
<tsdgeos> ok, so don't review it for the moment? or do we still to land this nevertheless?
<mzanetti> not sure yet
<tsdgeos> ok, so let's wait :D
<mzanetti> Mirv, if you're using that app, don't look at the label on the screen
<mzanetti> Mirv, instead tail -f ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-untitled5.mzanetti.log and see if it says "enabled/disabled" there
<mzanetti> I didn't bother to make the app pretty
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ltinkl: i thought this was "on hold" pending the other AP fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo-default/+merge/263969
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... will drop it, now that the issue is about to be fixed in AP
<mzanetti> sorry ltinkl :/
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, if that's the case, sorry, it hadn't been marked as such
<ltinkl> mzanetti, no probs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot/dont-use-touchpad-for-touch/+merge/264011
<mzanetti> I guess we'll leave it to the AP people to review/land it
<tsdgeos> yep saw it
<tsdgeos> +1
<seb128> where does unity8 store that it already displayed the tutorial/first run demo?
<seb128> seems like it's in accountsservice as demoEdges
<seb128> not as easy than touching a file to skip it on an iso
<tsdgeos> cimi: there?
<cimi> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> cimi: i don't understand the question you made on the MR
<tsdgeos> " I'm missing where this is needed... maybe you wanted to add this check for the model of the repeater?"
<tsdgeos> to which line does that relate?
<tsdgeos> to   readonly property var actions: root.widgetData ? root.widgetData["actions"] : null ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you grep for it, nothing is row.actions iirc
<tsdgeos> damnit the email puts suff in the wrong order
<tsdgeos> i should have opened the web
<tsdgeos> email is
<tsdgeos> > +        id: row
<tsdgeos> I'm missing where this is needed... maybe you wanted to add this check for the model of the repeater?
<tsdgeos> > +        readonly property var actions: root.widgetData ? root.widgetData["actions"] : null
<tsdgeos> which made me think it was about id: row :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, and since the model of the repeater is root.widgetData["actions"] I thought you planned to do model: row.actions
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah good question i've no idea what i wanted to do with that :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, lol
<tsdgeos> cimi: i guess i'll do what you said model: row.actions
<tsdgeos> and i'll set the sourcesize
<tsdgeos> tomorrow though, i'm going to try to find somewhere in the house that is not so hot and try to not melt there :D
 * tsdgeos waves
<seb128> is anyone looking at making the messaging menu "delete" action use the red icon rather than the old label?
<seb128> dednick, there are some approved ubuntu-settings-components merges (and some pending reviews), do you know if anyone is looking at landing those?
<seb128> mzanetti, ^
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/+activereviews
<mzanetti> seb128, I didn't really have them on screen tbh
<dednick> seb128: no, i don't know who is looking after that. mzanetti?
<mzanetti> thanks for pointing it out
<seb128> yw
<mzanetti> ok. added to my list
<seb128> thanks
<dandrader> tedg, you might be interested in that: https://docs.google.com/document/d/15yq0ziuINo7zLflvcLCuThjY2grftcFMynMcGFLl0uk/edit
<mzanetti> dandrader, erm... my krillin's greeter is locked to landscape :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you been abusing your phone?
<mzanetti> dandrader, not really, no
<mzanetti> dandrader, just using it normally
<mzanetti> I think the last thing I used was telegram
<mzanetti> dandrader, anything I can do in terms of information gathering before I restart?
<mzanetti> seems the focused app is the dash, according to the logs
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe check for anything interesting in unity8.log. other than that, I don't know
<mzanetti> nothin interesting in there...
<dandrader> mzanetti, we do have a bug on that already, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader, something like this on N7. but I can't be 100% sure it's the same thing
<mzanetti> also popey reported this on a krillin today morning
<mzanetti> I'll try to repro
<mzanetti> hah! found a workaround
<mzanetti> launch the settings via indicators, then turn off the screen and on again, it'll rotate
<dandrader> mzanetti, thing the only sane next step for debugging this is me prepping a special unity8 version where you can tap somewhere on the screen to have the values of some key properties printed in the log
<dandrader> mzanetti,  s/thing/think
<mzanetti> dandrader, I can run such a thing, no prob
<popey> yeah, i found it happens if the screen times out while you're playing a landscape game
<mzanetti> if the area is not preventing me to use it as a phone
<mzanetti> popey, you have a way to repro and didn't tell us? :D
<popey> i thought i said how in the bug?
<mzanetti> but now that you're saying it, seems I had machines-vs-machines open indeed
<mzanetti> oh...
<mzanetti> lol
<popey> changed all my pin numbers so they dont have zeros in :(
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> popey, saw the workaround ^^
<mzanetti> ?
<popey> no
<mzanetti> launch settings from the indicators, then turn off/on the screen
<popey> i cant
<popey> indicators are off for me
<mzanetti> huh?
<popey> on the lock screen
<mzanetti> on the greeter?
<popey> yeah, i switch them off in settings
<mzanetti> oh. I see
<mzanetti> popey, can you intentionally reproduce it?
<mzanetti> seems I can't
<popey> i think you have to let the phone lock itself
<popey> not lock it with pwr button
<mzanetti> yeah, just tried twice didn't work either
<mzanetti> but I did see this issue now twice by now
<popey> yeah, i have seen the issue twice but can't reproduce it
<mzanetti> maybe it's something weird, that you a) need to let the screen time out in landscape and then b) unlock it in InvertedPortrait or so :D
<greyback_> dandrader: don't forget about a tool like Gammaray, allows you to inspect the internals of a qt app
<dandrader> never used it
<dandrader> greyback_, does it work with QML?
<greyback_> dandrader: sure. they're just qobjects under it all
<greyback_> I've a reasonably recent build in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gerboland/+archive/ubuntu/unity-mir
<dandrader> greyback_, so you run gammaray on the desktop to inspect some qt process on the device?
<mzanetti> greyback_, can it work remote to the phone?
<greyback_> dandrader: that is possible yes.
<mzanetti> nice
<dandrader> greyback_, have you done it?
<greyback_> I think so. It was ages ago
<greyback_> sadly the full qml integration does not work from device-to-PC
<greyback_> but you can still get the tree of qobjects and inspect their state
<mzanetti> that should be enough I think
<greyback_> it's not too hard to figure which qobject corresponds to what qml
 * mzanetti installs
<mzanetti> greyback_, are you running wily?
<greyback_> mzanetti: no
<mzanetti> odd
<mzanetti> gammaray : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-3-2 but it is not installable
<greyback_> hmm, will need to bump what's in the ppa
<mzanetti> dandrader, anyhow, if you prepare some qml file with a MouseArea that prints stuff I'll run it on my phone and send data your way
<greyback_> 32 weeks old. Where does time go
<mzanetti> dandrader, if possible, enable it only when the greeter is visible, so I can still use the phone normally otherwise
<mzanetti> maybe even just hook it up to the tease() method that passes through Shell.qml
<mzanetti> greyback_, indeed :D
<mzanetti> I still remember the conversation we had when you uploaded those packages
<mzanetti> can't believe that's 32 weeks :D
<veebers> mzanetti: available? Your branch errored on a flake8 issue, if you're not I'll branch, fix, push and approve etc.
<mzanetti> veebers, fixing
<veebers> mzanetti: thx awesome. I'll get the silo wheels turning once it's approved && merged
<mzanetti> veebers, hey, having an issue here :/
<mzanetti> seems with this change click_object() doesn't work properly any more
<veebers> mzanetti: just click_object? or any touch/click/tap etc.
<mzanetti> veebers, I was just trying the webbrowser tests and they use click_object() everywhere... the _uinput file has tap_object... but I can't access that from the test
<veebers> mzanetti: when you say doesn't work properly that's as in there is no touch event logged?
<mzanetti> veebers, it seems it presses but never releases
<mzanetti> veebers, sorry, was distracted in another channel
<veebers> mzanetti: no worries. That's really odd as you've only changed the touch device, nothing else. Only what gets created
<veebers> mzanetti: and if you change it back it all works? I know there was some input work/fix gone into mir and or unity8 recently
<mzanetti> yeah... it does...
<mzanetti> veebers, I might have found something
<veebers> oh? /me waits on the edge of his seat
<mzanetti> veebers, hehe. I think I found it
<mzanetti> finger_down() finger_up()
<mzanetti> they used BTN_TOOL_FINGER instead of BTN_TOUCH too
<mzanetti> replacing all makes it work
<veebers> mzanetti: oh no way, ugh what a bug. Good catch
<mzanetti> veebers, pushed
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> veebers, this is actually quite cool. should be easy to create a touchpad/mouse/touchscreen/wacomtablet and whatnot input methods
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm tempted to suggest to use _get_touch_tool in the finger_up|down methods, but not sure if it's worth it
<mzanetti> I thought about that too
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah ^_^
<mzanetti> but decided if you want to refactor parts of the code it's probably faster if you do it yourself instead of playing ping-pong with a python noob
<mzanetti> oh...
<mzanetti> that
<mzanetti> I thought about getting rid of that method
<mzanetti> I can change the other I guess
<mzanetti> veebers, pushed
<veebers> mzanetti: that will fail, _get_touch_tool isn't an instance method (no need for self.)
<mzanetti> hmm... really.. I did run it tho and it didn't complain
<mzanetti> veebers, ok... removed it.. still wondering why it didn't complain before
<veebers> mzanetti: not sure, I just tried using it and got the expected error
<mzanetti> ok... then I'm doing something wrong
<mzanetti> ok... verified. now I'm getting same results at least
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-wily-amd64-ci/37/console
<veebers> mzanetti: just to bombard you with requests :-) any news on being able to cross build unity8 for vivid-ar,
<veebers> err vivid-armhf
<mzanetti> veebers, not really. But I've reported a bug pete said he'll look into it
<veebers> coolio, thanks mzanetti
<veebers> mzanetti: which device where you running your test on?
<mzanetti> veebers, mako
<veebers> mzanetti: sweet thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-08
<tsdgeos> cimi: addressed the comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/icon-actions/+merge/263909
<tsdgeos> can you guys repro test failure at
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::ApplicationWindow::test_suspendrestartApp() Uncaught exception: Cannot read property 'transitions' of undefined
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: ↑ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> dednick: i can't find in that doc a screenshot like mine
<dednick> tsdgeos: page 46
<dednick> tsdgeos: and anyway, the background is speficied as 85%
<tsdgeos> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, in that previewidget you set height instead implicitHeight, is that a mistake?
<cimi> or on purpose?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mistake probably
<tsdgeos> let me re-check
<tsdgeos> cimi: pushed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_test_suspendrestartApp/+merge/264124 for the qmltest
<ltinkl> larsu, hi, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/259883 still not merged? any problems there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, silo 36 has built. can you give it a test too please
<mzanetti> on krillin/mako. I'll be flashing my arale and finding someone that changes the gu value
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, no changes of gu for my tests, right?
<mzanetti> exactly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, how do I verify this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_not_expanded_by_default/+merge/262719
<cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos can the qml test file know if is running automatically make testPreview or manually tryPreview?
<mzanetti> cimi, maybe the TestCase item has some property
<mzanetti> running or so
<mzanetti> just a guess tho
<mzanetti> if that's not the case, you might be able to find out somehow else... I think qmltestrunner sets some context properties which uqmlscene doesn't
<mzanetti> if that fails too, I guess we could set something from uqmlscene to mark it as "try" run
<mzanetti> if that's really needed
<cimi> seems like
<cimi> tsdgeos, mind if you disable those console.log when the test is running?
<mzanetti> given we have about 1k tests that did not need this, I'm not sure about it :D
<cimi> ahah ok
<cimi> mzanetti, just wanted to avoid a console.log we don't need, keeping log clean
<cimi> talking about this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/icon-actions/+merge/263909
<cimi> a couple of console.log albert added for manual test
<mzanetti> hmm.. not sure we really need those logs at all, do we?
<mzanetti> anyhow, I see your point, yes
<larsu> ltinkl: seb128 said he was going to land it, I think
<seb128> larsu, ltinkl, sorry, I sort of dropped the ball on that one but pinged mzanetti about it some days ago who said he would add it in his queue
<seb128> I'm unsure how to test the fix/update
<mzanetti> yeah, I'll land it, eventually... right now fighting with some arale things for OTA-5 still
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's no way unless you find a scope that has it :/
<tsdgeos> cimi: what's the point?
<mzanetti> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, less output in CI
<tsdgeos> cimi: that's a weak point given that tests are not run in CI at the moment :D
<cimi> ahah
<cimi> tsdgeos, anyway if !testcase.running console.log might be enough
<tsdgeos> sure pushed
<cimi> tsdgeos, ehm, the other one too :P
<tsdgeos> cimi: the other one doesn't output in CI, can you give me a better reason?
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok fine then
<cimi> tsdgeos, CI is not running so I didn't see :P
<tsdgeos> cimi: pushed
<tsdgeos> cimi: a warning fix for you https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_make_try_warning/+merge/264139
<tsdgeos> cimi: and a test fix https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_test_suspendrestartApp/+merge/264124
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, going to approve the silo now. you didn't find any blocker?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not any yet
<mzanetti> ack
<dandrader> greyback, MirSurfaceManager is currently a model. but unity8 is only using its surfaceCreated and surfaceDestroyed signals. Mind if I make MirSurfaceManager plain QObject? Or do you see future use for a surface model?
<greyback> dandrader: I see a future for it when we start implementing window management. We'll be passing a model of surfaces to the shell with info on how/where they should be rendered
<greyback> dandrader: though that could be a separate thing altogether, and you could proceed with what you're doing
<greyback> dandrader: caution: we use the surfaceCreated/Destroyed for the OSK hack
<dandrader> greyback, yes, I said we are using those
<greyback> dandrader: yeah, I kinda skimmed the statement to get ot the question :)
<greyback> yeah, make MirSurfaceManager plain QObject for now.
<greyback> its job is slightly different to the WM's
<greyback> -slightly
<dandrader> greyback, this is actually how it's implemented in the mock Unity.Application plugin
<dandrader> (plain QObject)
<greyback> go for it
<attente> hi, it's not really clear to me how to use content hub as a clipboard for copy/paste
<attente> is there some special transfer object i have to obtain from the global hub instance? or a way to register myself as a source for clipboard/selection requests?
<josharenson> mterry: so I see that GreeterPrivate.cpp isn't being compiled... Is there a good reason for that?
<mterry> josharenson, uh...  hm
<mterry> josharenson, I don't remember about that one
<mterry> josharenson, it might be a lost file from a refactor?
<mterry> josharenson, does it get #include'd anywhere?
<josharenson> mterry: I think its forward declared....
<josharenson> mterry: wondering how its actually working
<josharenson> mterry: oh i think i see whats happening
<josharenson> mterry: GreeterPrivate is part of integrated lightdm, so its not being compiled in my branch because my branch doesn't use it
<josharenson> :-p
<mterry> josharenson, hah  :)
<josharenson> mterry: yeah, noticed at EOD yesterday, so my brain must have been sleepy
<josharenson> Is unity8 still not cross building, or is there a trick?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-09
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, now that we have a way to repro the landscape lockscreen, please look into fixing that rather sooner than later
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, thankfully I can easily reproduce it in "make tryOrientedShell"
<mzanetti> oh ok :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ping-ie regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/tutorial-launcher-gap/+merge/263687 ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, not working on it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I mean, It's not high in my priority list
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I actually took it over from mterry, wouldn't mind handing it over to someone else
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you only have to fix the test failing and i told you how to fix it
<tsdgeos> i'd very much appreciate if you could fix it
<tsdgeos> so i can approve it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I could just absorb your patch
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that'd be nice
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<dandrader> mzanetti, dang it. now it doesn't happen anymore. :/
<mzanetti> you fixed it?
<mzanetti> :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, added debug prints :)
<mzanetti> aw man :D
<mzanetti> dandrader, so the way I can repro is by going landscape, open the spread and press the power button
<mzanetti> not sure if that's what you've been doing
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, but in "make tryOrientedShell
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you have 100% success to reproduce the bug doing this on the phone?
<mzanetti> so far a 1 out of 1 :D
<mzanetti> let me try a few more times :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: 5 out of 5 here
<dandrader> couldn't get on my mako (which I just flashed with vivid+overlay) yet
<mzanetti> 2 out of 2
<dandrader> mzanetti, tsdgeos, ah, forgot to leave the spread open!
<mzanetti> yeah, 100% here
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> yeah well it's on the steps :D
<dandrader> what a relief, it's happening again :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mzanetti: i don't have a Nexus7, but will the fix for the phone fix the Nexus7 too or not because it's always in landscape there?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I think so
<mzanetti> I'm not sure
<mzanetti> I can tests the N7 with the fix
<mzanetti> however, phone is definitely the critical part
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: wassup?
<tsdgeos> unity8-dash crashing with your inline video preview stuff
<tsdgeos> is that what you mentioned jim has to fix?
<dednick> tsdgeos: silo19. i'm supposed to be testing today. havnt got around to it just yet.
<tsdgeos> but that speaks about black stuff
<tsdgeos> not about crashes?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, i am told it also contains another fix for a crash. jhodapp ^?
<tsdgeos> dednick: am i supposed to be able to inline preview youtube videos?
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah, fixes the crash for playback of a second video
<dednick> tsdgeos: um. if the format it supported it should
<tsdgeos> i have the spinner forever
<dednick> tsdgeos: does it play with the current image player?
<tsdgeos> dednick: currently opens the browser i think, i have to check
<dednick> hm
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'll have to check it out
<tsdgeos> dednick: i'm just gpoing to reflash to check whaat it does now
<tsdgeos> dednick: there's also a weird layouting effect, i'll upload a screenie
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/inline-dash-videos/+merge/260251/comments/662705
<dednick> tsdgeos: sounds about right. will take a look
<tsdgeos> dednick: yeah with current code it launches youtube on the browser
<tsdgeos> maybe the spinner is because you're feeding the youtube webpage url to the player?
<dednick> tsdgeos: probably
<dednick> hm. wonder how we're supposed to handle that.
<tsdgeos> dednick: as far as i understood when speaking with pete-woods
<tsdgeos> you can't just preview youtube stuff out of youtube
<tsdgeos> so i guess in that case there's just no inline playback
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea what would cause https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210512430/screenshot20150702_025925690.png ? it's from bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1470780
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470780 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "part of the keyboard can't disappear and it blocks the bottom of the phone screen all the time " [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> dednick, tsdgeos: it's against the T&Cs
<pete-woods> you're not supposed to rip out the video stream
<pete-woods> and the same applies to all the other video hosting sites I saw, e.g. Vimeo
<greyback> tsdgeos: very odd. The OSK looks after its own position (it gets a fullscreen surface, draws where it wants to), and tells unity8 whether to show it at all. It getting stuck maybe??
<tsdgeos> greyback: it is stuck yes
<tsdgeos> greyback: after you get it to that position
<tsdgeos> you can't get it up or down anymore
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'd first suspect the OSK process is blocked somehow
<tsdgeos> greyback: who's our OSK guy?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, Elleo
<dednick> hm. i guess we should handle http sources differently then.
<dandrader> josharenson, I think this bug falls into your area: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1467473
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467473 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Nexus 7 with shellRotation sometimes ends up with broken lockscreen" [High,Confirmed]
<dandrader> josharenson, http://i.imgur.com/vXcgf4V.jpg
<dandrader> josharenson, it's like the lockscreen needs a landscape design
<tsdgeos> dednick: that or either have a flag somewhere in the preview data saying if that url is preview-eable
<dednick> tsdgeos: probably a better idea.
<tsdgeos> dednick: but not sure we have any http url that is preview-able, so for the first iteration may as well make all the http ones just do what they used to
<tsdgeos> depends how "urgent" this is
<dednick> damn. just got rid of the old preview widget!
<tsdgeos> ouch!
<josharenson> dandrader: ack, I'll look into that today. I'm assuming https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixOrientedShellTests doesn't fix it? (It look like that branch landed recently)
<dandrader> josharenson, I don't know
<josharenson> dandrader: I'll give it all a try in a bit
<dandrader> mzanetti, a new warning when running make tryOrientedShell: qml/OrientedShell.qml:73: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "disableHeight"
<mzanetti> hmpf
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-10
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_ninja_build/+merge/264383
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually that it works with make must be just some kind of luck tbh
<tsdgeos> it should fail too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the ninja stuff?
<mzanetti> ah... hmm, still... it works with make, so someone will drop this line again (as it happend 3 times already) :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes, because we're just using -lLibraryName
<tsdgeos> and hoping it'll be built before
<mzanetti> fair enough
<tsdgeos> and i guess make is doing some parsing and making sure it happens
<tsdgeos> but yes i'll add a comment
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: comment added
<mzanetti> ta
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey anyone home? I was working on the SDK, but have largely finished the project I was working on. I'm looking for some new things to work on, and I have actually wanted to try adding some things into unity8 (desktop mode)
<akiva-thinkpad> Just wanted to know where I can get started with this?
<akiva-thinkpad> There are two things I want to make sure are added: HUD support for one, and I'd like to make sure thinkpad trackpoints are supported :P This was a big pet peeve of mine in unity7, how the mouse settings were really inaddequate.
<MacSlow> greyback_, the qml-scene overlay (for debugging) I can get with QSG_RENDER_DEBUG=render qmlscane foobar.qml, right?
<greyback_> MacSlow: for debugging what exactly?
<MacSlow> greyback_, so I see the 3D-view of my scene overlayed on top of the qmlscene window
<greyback_> MacSlow: QSG_VISUALIZE=overdraw
<MacSlow> greyback_, ah that one... thx
<seb128> is the app loading screen an unity8 thing?
<seb128> or a qtubuntu/mir/... one?
<seb128> 1473476
<seb128> bug #1473476
<ubot5> bug 1473476 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "loading application splashscreen is blurry and sometime not matching content" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473476
<seb128> I've a feeling I picked the wrong project ;-)
<kgunn> seb128: i don't think it's the wrong thing....
<kgunn> greyback_: tsdgeos says this is per design, but surely we should purge the image
<kgunn> if an app is closed for any reason
<kgunn> otherwise you just have a "random" screenshot w/o context at that point
<kgunn> seb128: oh..yeah, could be qtmir maybe
<greyback_> kgunn: I guess it depends on if we expect apps to restore to their previous state on startup
<greyback_> or will they start up to the default view
<kgunn> greyback_:  is there an sdk setting for an app to imply  ?
<greyback_> kgunn: no
<kgunn> then i don't see how we could guess
<greyback_> guess we should ask them if that's even possible with the uitk
<tsdgeos> kgunn: we purge it when closing the app
<tsdgeos> kgunn: it's just that the app is not closed if you reboot
<tsdgeos> greyback_: there is actually a state saver in the sdk yes
<tsdgeos> though i really doubt much apps are using it
<greyback_> that I know, but can apps tell us if they are using it or not
<greyback_> I don't believe so
<tsdgeos> ah don't think so no
<greyback_> kgunn: we did have design saying if you reboot your phone, the spread should be populated as if you had never rebooted at all...
<tsdgeos> right, and the "start with this screenshot" is part of that feature
<tsdgeos> months ago was agreed we could land it step by step
<kgunn> greyback_: hmmm, but as far as app launch and taking focus, do we _have_ to show that screen shot ?
<kgunn> right now it's splash->old ss-> fresh frame
<kgunn> could we change to splash-> fresh frame
<tsdgeos> kgunn: we don't have to, it was asked
<tsdgeos> so we did it
<kgunn> ah...so a bad request imho :)
<seb128> tsdgeos, kgunn, the design is flawed there and we should tell them
<tsdgeos> i disagree, i like it :)
<seb128> the "have a switcher with the old state" is fine if apps reopen to that state
<seb128> not if they open to something totally different
<tsdgeos> then the bug is in the app for not following platform rules
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<seb128> what are the rules?
<tsdgeos> your app can be killed in any moment, the user shouldn't have to care
<tsdgeos> so you save your state and restore it on startup
<seb128> well that' assuming that you want to restore on start
<seb128> like you close settings
<seb128> then open the sound panel from an indicator
<seb128> it does open to that subpanel which is the right thing to do
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> you closed the app
<tsdgeos> there's no state to restore
<seb128> well the oom did for you
<seb128> open settings
<seb128> switch to something else
<tsdgeos> ah, i see what you mean
<tsdgeos> sure the user just sees the app unfreeze and go to the other page
<tsdgeos> as it would have done
<tsdgeos> if it wasn't killed in between
<seb128> hum, fair enough
<seb128> I think we have buggy cases though
<tsdgeos> probably
<seb128> like webapps not been seen as different apps
<tsdgeos> also kgun sayd  splash->old ss-> fresh frame it should just be  old ss-> fresh frame
<seb128> right
<tsdgeos> it was last when i tried, but maybe it regressed somehow
<tsdgeos> seb128: webapps are not seen as different apps? wops, that's bad :/
<dandrader> mzanetti, ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/phone-lock-landscape/+merge/264300
<mzanetti> dandrader, thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! I am having issues with unit8, when autopilot restarts it, it opens in windowed mode, causing my tests to fail
<om26er> is there a way to force unity8 to *not* open in windowed mode ?
<balloons> om26er, this sounds like the creating a mouse bug
<mzanetti> om26er, there's a fix in autopilot on the way, but for now, use "gsettings set com.canonical.Unit8 usage-mode Staged"
<mzanetti> balloons, yep, that's the one. actually current autopilot simulates a touchpad :)
<balloons> ;-)
<om26er> mzanetti, balloons thanks, broke my device, right now, will check once I reflash it
<mzanetti> hmm... I wonder why om26er still has the problem, yet I can't find a silo for the fix.
<mzanetti> balloons, do you know if it only landed to wily?
<balloons> mzanetti, nothing has landed in distro
<balloons> but they did push it to the overlay ppa, only for vivid
<om26er> mzanetti, I am on wily
<balloons> here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1471598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471598 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Autopilot uses mouse events, puts device in windowed mode" [High,Fix released]
<balloons> om26er, presumably https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-034/+build/7630756/+files/python3-autopilot_1.5.1%2B15.04.20150708-0ubuntu1_all.deb will fix it for you.
<om26er> balloons, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader, yay! qmltest are coming back
<mzanetti> not sure if today still, but at latest on monday we should have then
<mzanetti> 5 new failures slipped in
<dandrader> mzanetti, awesome!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-11
<dandrader> ltinkl, in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/keyboardIndicator/+merge/297920 , why did you have to turn qml/Components/KeymapSwitcher.qml into an Item?
<ltinkl> dandrader, because of the QDBusActionGroup and the properties inside
<ltinkl> dandrader, didn't work for me as a QtObject
<dandrader> ltinkl, wonder if it's a bug in qmenumodel
<dandrader> ltinkl, talking to renato, who wrote that code.
<dandrader> ltinkl, he says it's weird that it didn't work when put inside a QtObject
<ltinkl> dandrader, hmm wonder why, don't recall the details
<mterry> dednick, indicator-keyboard under u7 apparently provides u7 with the fully rendered icon.  But u8 apparently doesn't support that, and uses just the icon name from the indicator.  Why don't we support using an indicator's provided binary icon?  (info from ltinkl)
<dednick> mterry: please hole
<dednick> hold :)
<mterry> dednick, too late, am holing
<dednick> mterry: i'm not entirely sure. if the icon is transmitted as a byte icon (serialized gicon data) it should be given to unity8 as a srting in the format "data://BASE64HEXCODE"
<dednick> if i remember correctly we should be picking that up in an icon provider.
<mterry> ltinkl, ^ ?
<dednick> thats how it worked at some point i'm sure
<ltinkl> dednick, mterry: will check it out again
<dednick> i can't seem to find the icon provider though...
<dednick> maybe somebody removed it because they thought it wasnt used.
<ltinkl> dandrader, all good, back to a QtObject :)
<mterry> josharenson, bad news.  Testing silo 32, I see a crash/something: I logged in as mike, went back to greeter.  Tried to log into mike again (i.e. unlock my current session).  lightdm/unity8-greeter freak the heck out at this point.  Session, greeter, and lightdm all close?  And then lightdm restarts itself
<josharenson> mterry: yikes, logs?
<mterry> josharenson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19104252/
<mterry> josharenson, look at end of log (minus recent successful lightdm run)
<mterry> josharenson, "WARNING: Error using VT_WAITACTIVE 8 on /dev/tty0: Interrupted system call" ?
<mterry> josharenson, that seems like where it went bad
<mterry> josharenson, can you try and see if you have same behavior
<josharenson> mterry: yeah, 1 min, updating
<josharenson> mterry: you logged out, or locked the screen?
 * josharenson tries both, brb
<mterry> josharenson, going to distro version of lightdm, I don't see the crash problem with silo 32 anymore
<josharenson> yay
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah!  thanks for fixing the in-session lightdm thing.  Only working on autologins makes sense with what I was seeing
<robert_ancell> mterry, np
<mterry> will test the new stuff tomorrow
<robert_ancell> mterry, you using yakkety or building the packages yourself?
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'm on yakkety, only building packages myself if I need to debug (but am happy to build myself tomorrow in advance of a release)
<robert_ancell> if you're on yakkety I'll make a release
<mterry> just for me!  :)
<robert_ancell> An mterry special
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-12
<tsdgeos_> Trevinho: i've had compiz in yakketi kind of lock twice in a row
<tsdgeos_> Trevinho: had to kill it
<mterry> Did canonical servers just have a fit?
<mterry> mumble is down?
<mterry> Or just me?  I can't even check...  :(  "http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is unreachable."
<mterry> Probably is just me
<davmor2> mterry: It's not just you! http://mterry.com looks down from here. :D
<mterry> davmor2, :)
<josharenson> mterry: thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1601984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1601984 in Light Display Manager "selectUser is always null" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Saviq, tsdgeos_: hey guys! Would you mind if I fast-track a packaging change for qtmir?
<sil2100> Saviq, tsdgeos_: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1666
<sil2100> Saviq, tsdgeos_: we're trying to get arm64 going, so this is needed for our first build to happen
<Saviq> sil2100, doesn't look like qtmir's ready to land anywhere, so feel free
<mterry> josharenson, writing comment
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: mh, lock... Like? Did you connect with gdb to understand where it was hanging=?
<tsdgeos_> Trevinho: like alt+tab and stuff wouldn't work anymore
<tsdgeos_> mouse would still move though
<tsdgeos_> Trevinho: no i didn't attach gdb, want me to try it again?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: yeah, from tty1 as I guess you can't do anything there
<tsdgeos_> now how do i copy&paste from a terminal :D
<tsdgeos_> ah seems gdb can log to file
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: yeah
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: file gdb.txt
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: set logging on
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: more at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<tsdgeos_> meh now i can't reproduce it
<tsdgeos_> while before it was like 75% of the times i made kate go fullscreen and back
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: mh, when it happens you know what to do
<tsdgeos_> yeah
<tsdgeos_> will keep an eye on it
<Trevinho> tsdgeos_: ah, install compiz/unity dbgsym from ddebs
<Trevinho> (you can do that even before launching gdb)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-13
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea why no CI run for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/verticalJournalBug1599754/+merge/299818 ?
<Saviq> checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trigger job got stuck 2d ago...
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> so it'll have some work to do now
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: this is the hang i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/19253188/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have time maybe you can try compiling that branch and seeing if it fixes the news VJ crash for you?
<tsdgeos> rebooting after installign #crossbuilder
<tsdgeos> back in a minute
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: thanks, let me see
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it's somewhat related to the driver, it seems
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: do you have a "bt full" ?
<tsdgeos> not anymore since i killed it
<tsdgeos> let me try to reproduce
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: not much better it seems http://paste.ubuntu.com/19254127/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like you fixeded
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i can install some dbgsyms if you want
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool, can you review the branch or want me to find someone else?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: unity ones and xbc ones should be fine
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: however as you see it seems something related to the driver (i965_dri.so)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: also compiz debugsyms so we can have some line references
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ddebs is broken?
<tsdgeos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos>  compiz-core-dbgsym : Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160628-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160705-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can always pick the right version up from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160705-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> a bit cumbersome given we're supposed to have a solution for that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, well, it *usually* works, not sure why those didn't get published yet
 * Saviq would love for "/debug" to work on normal archives, too
<Saviq> but I understand this is more burden on mirrors and such
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: mhmhm it might because it's not synced yet
<bregma> any idea where to start to get my laptop camera working under Unity 8 on desktop?
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Still around just-in-case? :)
<sil2100> Saviq: unping, did the evil thing by abusing my power
<dandrader> sil2100, hey
<dandrader> sil2100, need your help backporting a qtdeclarative fix
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-14
 * lpotter tries skypeforlinux
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i think we should land silo 001 (if that means it'll go for OTA13 and not OTA12)
<mterry> Saviq, so CI is busted right?  Looks like some script has a missing end quote?
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/previewIconActionsTestName/+merge/300083
<mterry> dandrader, your removeApplicationStage branches need to rebase on your other mirSurfaceInputBounds branches (they both want VERSION=19)
<dandrader> mterry, you're adding it to the same silo?
<mterry> dandrader, no, they'll land separately
<mterry> you can rebase now or after they land, just giving a heads up
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-15
<ahoneybun> can I can take a screenshot in unity8?
<duflu> ahoneybun: PrintScrn key I think
<duflu> PrtScn / PrtSc key
<ahoneybun> duflu: the issue is I have no way of getting that out though, I can't paste it in GIMP
<duflu> ahoneybun: I think it's saved to your ~/Pictures or ~/Documents ?
<ahoneybun> I never thought that it would just take it like that
<ahoneybun> no UI when the key is pressed atm ?
<ahoneybun> mm now I have to get a working File Manager
<ahoneybun> mm nautilus looks fine in unity8
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> fn key and prt sc
<ahoneybun> thanks duflu
<duflu> No problem
<ahoneybun> silly me forgeting about function keys
<ahoneybun> and now I have a reason to blog
<ahoneybun> ...
<duflu> Well, desktop keyboards probably won't need (or have) a Fn
<duflu> Maybe laptops
<ahoneybun> yea I;m on a HP Elitebook
<ahoneybun> Intel only graphics
<lpotter> the keyboard that came with my dell desktop machine has a Fn key
<ahoneybun> mm no way to upload to Drive
<ahoneybun> and since File Manager is broken I can't use flickr
<dandrader> tsdgeos, got time for a code review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorGridUnit/+merge/300130
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: not test-able?
<tsdgeos> auto-test-able?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, don't know how or what to test there
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there's "make tryCursor" at least....
<dandrader> tsdgeos, see commit description with instructions on how to manually test it
<dandrader> s/commit/MP
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: did you think on passing the requestedCursor height by actually using the sourceSize property instead of using the url for serialize it?
<tsdgeos> it wouldn't make much of a difference but seems "more proper"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that won't work with AnimatedSprite
<tsdgeos> why?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it doesn't have this property
<dandrader> tsdgeos, from reading the docs, it seems sourceSize mandates the size
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but it should be only a preferred size, as the available cursor sizes might match the requested one
<dandrader> tsdgeos, also, cursor image size is chosen solely by the preferred/requested height (no width involved as in a sourceSize case)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it doesn't really "mandate" as much as it's a strong suggestion
<tsdgeos> you could use sourceSize: Qt.size(0, height)
<tsdgeos> 0 is defined in the sourceSize property as "whatever goes well with the other parameter to maintain aspect ratio"
<tsdgeos> but if you thought about it and decided against that's fine
<tsdgeos> just wanted to know the reason
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I suppose it will be sent as the last param here: requestImage(const QString &cursorThemeAndNameAndHeight, QSize *size, const QSize & /*requestedSize*/)
<tsdgeos> yep
<dandrader> tsdgeos, again, don't know how to use it on the AnimatedSprite case
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> that's a good reason
<tsdgeos> wonder why there's no sourceSize there
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what do you think of moving the imageSource property up to the CursorImageInfo ?
<tsdgeos> logically it seems to me as it belongs there
<tsdgeos> it's the object that tells you how to "fill" the Image/AnimatedSprite given the mousePointer properties
<tsdgeos> dandrader: also
<tsdgeos> -        XcursorImage *xcursorImage = xcursorImages->images[0];
<tsdgeos> + XcursorImage *xcursorImage = xcursorImages->images[i];
<tsdgeos> is "just" an unrelated bugfix, right?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, right
<dandrader> tsdgeos, about the source location suggestion: yes, makes sense
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the "height: units.gu(3)" in Shell.qml, should it be 4 (since afaik de wedault to 8px per gu)? or you've found 3 to be closer to what we want?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I chose 3 as it's the panel height
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and empirically this seems to roughly match the pointer height in unity 7
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you able to try out a unity8-session on your laptop?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pushed the imageSource location change. coundn't test as my test laptop refuses to show up lightdm right now. investigating...
<tsdgeos> oka
<mterry> tsdgeos, two of your qtmir branches seem to conflict in silo 77 -- system-includes and clazy-run.  I think system-includes conflicts with silo 76.  Not sure what clazy-run conflicts with
<mterry> dandrader, removeDBusWindowStack conflicts in silo 77.  As does eglconvenience-retry for qtubuntu
<mterry> oh whoops
<tsdgeos> mterry: you mean they conflcit with eachother or with other stuff?
<mterry> eglconvenience-retry is gerry's
<mterry> tsdgeos, other stuff
<mterry> tsdgeos, like you might want to rebase system-includes on mirSurfaceInputBounds?
<mterry> mzanetti, onthefly-debugging creates a packaging build error -- I'm looking into it for ya
<mterry> something about librarys and linking and something
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> yeah, it requires libunity8-private in both, the main application and uqmlscene
<tsdgeos> mterry: i guess i can try yes
<tsdgeos> mterry: but honestly it's annoying to have to keep moving this branches up and up, my understanding from gerry is that we would land my silo first and then others would have to worry about merging with it
<tsdgeos> but meh
<mterry> tsdgeos, which silo?  Maybe I'm out of the loop
<tsdgeos> no idea about which silo really :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, hm, well system_includes isn't in any existing silos except for this one.  But the mirSurfaceInputBounds silo is ahead of us
<tsdgeos> sure no worries, as said i'll merge it
<mterry> I don't know what gerry promised  :)
<tsdgeos> just need to test dandrader's cursor stuff first
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ah, i actually just meant moving the qml property inside the object, not to C++ itself :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, too late :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if you move it to C++ you need to emit imageSourceChanged from the other setters, no?
 * dandrader checks
<tsdgeos> from the ones that change m_themeName, m_cursorName, m_cursorHeight
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's all done centrally in CursorImageInfo::update()
<tsdgeos> ah right
<dandrader> tsdgeos, they all call it
<tsdgeos> didn't see that
<mterry> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19502610/ for your onthefly-debugging branch -- should fix debbuild
<mterry> mzanetti, helps dpkg find libunity8-private
<mzanetti> mterry, thanks a bunch :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: merged mirSurfaceInputBounds to system_includes
<mzanetti> mterry, pushed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, which branch?
<mterry> mzanetti, I think he meant to ping me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i merged https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/mirSurfaceInputBounds into https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/system_includes/+merge/296598
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh right sorry
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, there was a conflict, right?  (/me hopes I'm not crazy  :))
<mzanetti> I only knew the mirSurfaceInputBounds (as we have that in unity too)
<tsdgeos> mterry: yaeh some small in debian/rules and CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> was seaching for that system_includes and thinking "Geez... did you really completely forget about this?"
<mterry> :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, so clazy_run also conflicted with something, but I didn't track down what
<tsdgeos> mterry: well it for sure conclicts with the same branch
<tsdgeos> since it's based on system_includes
<tsdgeos> mterry: but i guess you can leave it out
<tsdgeos> and i'll try to aim for the next silo :'(
<tsdgeos> mterry: want me to change the prerequiste of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/system_includes/+merge/296598  and resubmit? Someone will have to re-top-approve though
<mterry> tsdgeos, or just rebase it on top of system_includes?
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure I'll re-top  (or you can, hell)
<mterry> just a rebase
<tsdgeos> mterry: you can re-top approve plz https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/system_includes/+merge/300208
<ahoneybun> https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/28214927172/in/album-72157670987900966/
<ahoneybun> :)
<mterry> mzanetti, you need to also bzr add debian/shlibs.local
<mzanetti> very good point
<mterry> should have warned :)  I always forget that step myself
<mzanetti> pushed. thanks
<mterry> Saviq, so what was that about ubuntu-touch not installing Recommends?  Why do we do that?  General slimming or were we trying to avoid a specific set of packages from being pulled in automatically?
<Saviq> mterry, more control over what's in the image, yeah
<mterry> Saviq, it's not convergent!  We don't do that on the desktop images  :)
<dandrader> mterry, that's about the standalone unity8-greeter, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-apps/+merge/299550
<mterry> dandrader, yeah.  My focus with it is in preparation for using a split greeter on the phone in the encrypted-home case  (thus, worrying about the emergency dialer being able to launch, etc).  But should be featureful on desktop too (if you're running a unity8 session)
<dandrader> mterry, so landing this by itself will be a NOOP on the phone?
<mterry> dandrader, it should be yeah
<mterry> Good prep work though.  Slowly getting a split greeter on phone in shape  :)
<dandrader> looks like a good excuse to upgrade my test laptop do yakkety...
<dandrader> mterry, , there's no stable-phone-overlay (or need for such) in yakkety I believe?
<mterry> dandrader, xenial should be fine
<mterry> dandrader, backported lightdm was for phone's benefit
<mterry> dandrader, correct about yakkety and overlay though
<dandrader> mterry, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/yakkety/alpha-1/source/ any idea why there are 4 different images (and the difference between them)?
<mterry> dandrader, hah...  no?
<mterry> dandrader, oh ...
<mterry> dandrader, that's the source image?
<mterry> dandrader, split over 4 dvds I'm guessing
<dandrader> mterry, oh, I reached the wrong page then
<mterry> dandrader, don't want to just upgrade in place?
<dandrader> mterry, wanted to do a clean slate but I think I gonna do that
<mterry> dandrader, I have a system that has been upgraded in place since precise  :-P
<mterry> dandrader, you were asking about greeter-apps and lightdm.  You prompted me to finally create a testing silo for that MP.  Silo 55 has the goods (backported lightdm and the unity8 MP -- both building right now)
<dandrader> mterry, ok
